# Vista concurrent srieux de Leopard ? ?



## ImMe (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Comme vous devez probablement le savoir, la nouvelle version du système d'exploitation de windows à savoir Vista, va bientôt entrer sur le marcher du pc.

Comme vous devez aussi le savoir, Vista intègre de nouvelle fonctionnalité... qui je pense sont largement inspiré de Mac OS X (je ne trouve pas vraiment scandaleux mais cela montre quand même une déficience d'innovation dès ingénieurs vis à vis de l'OS... on peut être que tout simplement ce la montre le retard qu'avait windows sur Mac OS X, cela dit sa reste mon point de vu...)

D'autre part Léopard est prévu pour le printemps 2007,là encore je ne vous apprend rien.
Vista semble alors avoir combler son retard. Je me demandait alors si parmi les innovation que nous apporte Vista il y aurait  : la fameuse stabilité c'est a dire plus de plantage.

Dans ce cas, l'avantage qu'avait Mac OS X sur windows niveau stabilité, serait démentit (d'ailleur sa serai bien que vista plante car sa serai une raison de plus pour passer sur Mac!!). De plus les personnes ne serai plus attirer par Mac si Vista serai stable...

Léopard, qui sort juste aprés vista, c'est une statégie peut être que Mac s'inspirerait des nouveauté de Vista pour faire encore mieux (et non copier!! d'ailleur y'aurai rien a copier!!)

Donc voilà ce qur je me demander est si Vista par ses innovations, et surtout par son retard "rattrapé" pourrait poser une barrière à l'angouement pour les Mac...( se qui serait dommage)
Ou alor pensez vous que vista va toujours planter??

Merci de donner vos avis.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas sur que ce qui motive le plus souvent les gens à switcher soit le fait que Windows plante 

Si c'était le cas, le visage informatique mondial serait peut-être différent.


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2006)

On est pas sous mac osx parce que XP plante, c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça. XP plante peu aujourd'hui, enfin il paraît qu'il est très très stable mais j'entends tout et son contraire.

Donc Vista sera pas un concurrent il aura juste 90 % de PDM comme d'hab et c'est pas prêt de changer.

Donc pour moi il y aura bcp de bruit, peu d'innovations, bcp de polémiques, mais des choix au final, les mêmes qu'aujourd'hui en gros.

Oui je ne crois pas qu'il va se passer quelque chose en fait, Léopard/Vista ça sera comme XP/Tiger, une suprématie du médiocre sur le très bon. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Sois le bienvenu sur MacGenération ImMe.

Mais il faudrait que tu fasses un effort pour améliorer l'orthographe et la syntaxe de tes messages afin que nous puissions bien comprendre ce que tu nous demandes.


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Sois le bienvenu sur MacGenération ImMe.
> 
> Mais il faudrait que tu fasses un effort pour améliorer l'orthographe et la syntaxe de tes messages afin que nous puissions bien comprendre ce que tu nous demandes.





Ouai y pire hein  :mouais:


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Mais il faudrait que tu fasses un effort pour améliorer l'orthographe et la syntaxe de tes messages afin que nous puissions bien comprendre ce que tu nous demandes.





Je n'ai rien compris. :hein:


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

Hello!  

Si Vista est stable tant mieux pour ses utilisateurs, pour ce qui est de OSX il est déjà stable.

Mais personellement à stabilité égale je choisirais le système le plus "user friendly" et avec le moins de virus!

J'ai également un pc et XP, XP je le trouve pas si mal que ça c'est vrai une fois qu'on s'habitue, je ne suis pas un taliban Mac...mais impossible d'aller sur le web sans acheter un anti-virus, les menus sont moins "agréables" que sur OSX c'est ça qui me fait remarquer la différence Apple/Windows. Mon coeur continue de pencher pour Apple! :love: 

De plus avec Windows à la sortie d'un nouveau système si l'on possède un pc qui a déjà quelques années on a le risque de devoir racheter une machine neuve.

Avec Mac le système d'exploitation évolue mais les ordinateurs d'Apple ont les reins assez solides pour accepter le nouveau système, je suis passé de OS9 à Panther 10.3.9 avec mon iMac G3! Soit 5 systèmes d'exploitation avec le même ordinateur!
Est ce qu'un utilisateur de Windows peut en dire pareille?

Bon on verra bien ce que donnent Vista et Leopard à leur sortie et à ce moment là on pourra vraiment juger.

Mais tout ceci n'est que mon humble avis.


----------



## wolverine (23 Novembre 2006)

je pense que vista seras meilleur que xp mais toujours en retrait face a macosx !


----------



## eyescarz (23 Novembre 2006)

vista aura toujours son fameux "registre" tout comme xp donc forcement des erreurs de registre........a mon avis a part des innovations au niveaux de l'interface(et encore......c'est quand meme pas mal pompé sur os x sur certain point....) j'ai lu recemment que Jim Allchin (co-président de Microsoft) qui annonçait que Vista serait « le système dexploitation le plus sûr dont on puisse disposer » c'est retracté quelques jours plus tard......... 
la source http://free.mac.free.fr/blog/index.php?2006/11/12/263-vista-pas-si-securise-que-ca


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

Les i_nnovations_ que devaient contenir Longhorn, maintenant Vista, ont toutes disparues au fil des mois. Le fameux syst&#232;me de fichier: pour plus tard. On nous annonce plus de s&#233;curit&#233; (c'est &#224; la mode: il faut s&#233;curiser, tout). On en attend pas moins...

Au final on aura un syst&#232;me, sans doute un peu plus stable (heureusement), avec un look un peu plus moderne (je bosse sur XP et j'ai vraiment l'impression d'utiliser un OS vieillot et d&#233;suet).

Bref, un ravalement de fa&#231;ade dont Windows avait bien besoin pour masquer le reste et les fondations qui datent d'un autre temps. Apr&#232;s, tout il n'y a que l'apparence et le superficiel qui compte. &#199;a aussi c'est la mode.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Novembre 2006)

Tu as l'air de bien connaitre les avancées technologiques de Vista. Pour comparer avec Leopard, si jamais tu ne l'as pas encore vu, tu peux regarder la présentation de quelques avancées technologiques de Leopard ici. Tu verras que OS X reste quand même loin.


----------



## tchico (23 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bref, un ravalement de façade dont Windows avait bien besoin pour masquer le reste et les fondations qui datent d'un autre temps. Après, tout il n'y a que l'apparence et le superficiel qui compte. Ça aussi c'est la mode.



Tout est dit

C'est bien là, le problème de Windows.
Bati sur un terrain marécageux.
Vista sera sur pilotis.
:love:


----------



## gutiero (23 Novembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Comme vous devez probablement le savoir, la nouvelle version du système d'exploitation de windows à savoir Vista, va bientôt entrer sur le marcher du pc.
> 
> ...



Disons que sur PC -avec toutes les configurations hardwares possibles-, Vista aura du mal a être plus stable qu'XP ne l'est pour l'instant.
C'est de là aussi qu'Apple tire sa grande force, en proposant des machines 'toutes faites' avec une palette de configurations hardwares limitées.
La roue commence à tourner pour Microsoft et je ne parierais pas sur eux pour l'avenir.
Wait and see...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Il y a des gens qui disent que vista ne sera qu'une surcouche graphique vis à vis de windows xp.

Windows xp plante moins que les autres, mais c'est quand même la moindre des choses, quand on voit les sous m... qu'étaient 95, 98, Millénium...

Pour ma art, je n'hésite pas à dire que LE système informatique est le système Unix (ou Linux c'est idem) Robuste et sécurisé. Le système NTFS avec effectivment sa fameuse base de registre et un système fragile et vulnérable. Il le restera avec Vista. Aucun observateur sérieux ne peut affirmer le contraire.


----------



## lifenight (24 Novembre 2006)

Pour avoir vista en dual boot sur mon macbook pro je peux dire que vista est r&#233;ellement beaucoup mieux que xp (encore heureux) ce qui choque c'est que les ressources sont bien mieux g&#233;r&#233;es &#224; la fa&#231;on de osx mais il y a encore cette fichue base des registres si putride qui s'encombre de toute sorte de fichiers d&#233;sinstall&#233;s ... puis apr&#232;s &#234;tre pass&#233; sur un mac je trouve que tout est tellement confus et illogique sur windows ...

Mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re osx parce que tout est plus intuitif, pas de fichiers qui trainent, l'interface est vraiment intuitive, tout se fait en un minimum de clic et elle est tr&#232;s classe, osx est hyper rapide et magnifique.
Pas d'antivirus ni d'antispyware &#224; installer

J'en entendu sur les forums que la beta de l&#233;opard est deux fois plus rapide que tiger sur les macs d'aujourd'hui ce qui est ph&#233;nom&#233;nal vu que tiger est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s rapide, il serait aussi possible qu'apple d&#233;veloppe d'avantage l'interface et qu'il tiendrait &#231;a en parall&#232;le aux releases des d&#233;veloppeurs, bon maintenant wait and see.

Si tu es si tent&#233; par un switch, sache que tu peux installer windows sur ton mac et que tu peux choisir ton os au d&#233;marrage simplement et aussi faire tourner windows directement sur osx gr&#226;ce &#224; paralels desktop.

Mais je suis certain que tu seras tellement content de osx que tu vireras ta partition avec grand plaisir


----------



## LeProf (24 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as l'air de bien connaitre les avanc&#233;es technologiques de Vista. Pour comparer avec Leopard, si jamais tu ne l'as pas encore vu, tu peux regarder la pr&#233;sentation de quelques avanc&#233;es technologiques de Leopard ici. Tu verras que OS X reste quand m&#234;me loin.



Je n'avais pas encore vu cette pr&#233;sentation avant la semaine derni&#232;re (honte &#224; moi  ) ......d&#233;s qu'elle a d&#233;marr&#233;, je n'ai pas pu la quitter, et je suis rest&#233; sur le c*l !!! .......vraiment de superbes innovations....il me tarde Leopard....je pense que son arriv&#233;e me permettra d&#233;finitivement de changer de machine fixe et de passer &#224; l'imac !   ... en remplacement du bourrin de ma signature que je n'utilise pratiquement plus: c'est ma femme et mon fils qui s'y collent....d'ailleurs, honte &#224; moi une deuxi&#232;me fois, je ne peux plus les laisser errer de la sorte dans les limbes d'XP.  
(j'ai aussi de plus en plus de mal &#224; faire de la maintenance sur la machine, le mac m'a habitu&#233; &#224; passer mon temps en activit&#233;s plus constructives et cr&#233;atives .... que r&#233;paratrices)


----------



## Franky Boy (24 Novembre 2006)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re vous le dire, je ne r&#234;ve pas d'un monde o&#249; tout le monde est sur Mac. Pourquoi?
Parce qu'avec notre mac, on ressort de l'ordinaire. Parce qu'un Mac, c'est diff&#233;rent. Regardez le gens avec leurs IPods, ils n'ont aucune id&#233;e de ce qu'est Apple. Ils se foutent des nouveaux IPods qui sortent, tout ce qui compte, c'est le leur. Nous, les MacUsers, on suit l'&#233;volution. Sneak Peek de L&#233;opard, le soir m&#234;me je m'installe devant l'ordinateur et je l'&#233;coute. Je me l&#232;ve le matin du MacWorld, je tr&#233;pigne d'impatience toute la journ&#233;e pour aller voir les nouveaut&#233;s. Le monde du PC, c'est pas comme &#231;a. Non, PC, c'est : "Tout ce qui compte c'est le mien.". Je veux pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser, mais regardez ce forum : on se serre les coudes. Je ne veux pas qu'un Mac devienne une machine ordinaire, qu'il est normal de poss&#233;der.

Apple c'est le village gaulois et Microsoft c'est les Romains.


----------



## Lunaëlle (24 Novembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> Apple c'est le village gaulois et Microsoft c'est les Romains.


 

Mais les Romains ont fini par triompher des Gaulois alors j'espère que cette jolie métaphore en restera une...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2006)

Lunaëlle a dit:


> Mais les Romains ont fini par triompher des Gaulois alors j'espère que cette jolie métaphore en restera une...


Tiens... un nouveau membre... 

bienvenue donc


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Je n'avais pas encore vu cette pr&#233;sentation avant la semaine derni&#232;re (honte &#224; moi  ) ......d&#233;s qu'elle a d&#233;marr&#233;, je n'ai pas pu la quitter, et je suis rest&#233; sur le c*l !!! .......vraiment de superbes innovations....il me tarde Leopard....je pense que son arriv&#233;e me permettra d&#233;finitivement de changer de machine fixe et de passer &#224; l'imac !


et pourtant ce n'est qu'un aper&#231;u...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Pour nous autres utilisateurs de Mac OS X Tiger, les "nouveautés" de Vista sont globalement à pouffer de rire. Presque toutes ces "nouvelles choses" qu'il y aura dans Vista, on les a déjà. Au fond, Microsoft ne fait que se mettre au niveau de Tiger et de la suite iLife. Et les rares trucs en plus, ils sont déjà prévus dans Leopard. Après, est-ce qu'il plantera plus ou moins qu'XP, seul l'usage le dira.


----------



## Bionik (24 Novembre 2006)

Franky Boy ---> :love: :love: :love:  ca fait tellement de bien &#224; enttendre, c'est tellement vrai


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je suis un ancien utilisateur de windows. Depuis juillet j'ai un imac et mac os X et je me demande pourquoi ai-je attendu si longtemps.
Au delà de la stabilité qu'offre le mac, c'est tout les outils d'utilisation au quotidien qui sont un plaisir (facilité et convivialité).
Simple exemple avec les sauvegardes de configuration. Sur mon ibook, j'ai trois configuration de connection:
- une pour l'université
- une pour chez moi 
- une pour chez ma copine.
Résultat que je sois d'un endroit à l'autre j'ai cas lancé la configuratioin (sachant que généralement mac osX me choisi automatiquement la bonne configuration) que j'ai besoin pour me connecter.

Quand stabilité et performance sont présentes pourquoi s'en priver.

De plus, je trouve que de plus en plus de personne sont attirée par l'univers mac. Depuis mon achat j'ai trois amis de mon entourage qui ont également switcher.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

Je viens d'essayer Vista, bon au premier abord c'est plus moderne que XP, mais c'est brouillon, entre la taille des icones et le nom de l'icone, c'est tres grossier, on peut avoir des icones qui font 15 cm&#178;

Les widgets sont pr&#233;sent sur le bureau (pas glop), aero (effet d'inferface graphique) est joli mais attention 2 gigas de ram sont necessaires pour le faire fonctionner (quand on voit que tiger fonctionne avec 512, ca fait rire)... 

Sinon bon on trouve &#224; la place du menu d&#233;marrer, un gros bouton bleu avec le logo windows, pas tres beau....

Bien sur tout cela doit etre param&#232;trable mais bon l'interface &#233;tait par d&#233;faut, je ne l'ai pas chang&#233;

De plus, ce n'est pas demain que les particuliers ayant d&#233;j&#224; une machine vont passer &#224; Vista, car il faudra forcement ajouter de la ram. Les grosses entreprises viennent &#224; peine de terminer le passage &#224; XP, un changement de syst&#232;me dans une grosse soci&#233;t&#233; c'est balaise &#224; r&#233;aliser. De plus pour le boulot, il faut vraiment du stable et beaucoup d'entreprises ont attendu le SP2 pour installer XP.

Voil&#224; mon premier jet sur la question, ca reste &#224; approfondir mais rien de vraiment neuf...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2006)

Je crois qu'un des problemes de Vista est que pas mal de matos va etre "obsolete" par rapport a cet OS... il me semble que la configuration requise est quand meme un peu plus gourmande qu'XP...

http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1843945,00.asp


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je crois qu'un des problemes de Vista est que pas mal de matos va etre "obsolete" par rapport a cet OS... il me semble que la configuration requise est quand meme un peu plus gourmande qu'XP...
> 
> http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1843945,00.asp




Et pourtant il devrait tourner sur un macbook équipé d'une GMA 950, comme quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je préfère vous le dire, je ne rêve pas d'un monde où tout le monde est sur Mac. Pourquoi?
> Parce qu'avec notre mac, on ressort de l'ordinaire. Parce qu'un Mac, c'est différent. Regardez le gens avec leurs IPods, ils n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est Apple. Ils se foutent des nouveaux IPods qui sortent, tout ce qui compte, c'est le leur. Nous, les MacUsers, on suit l'évolution. Sneak Peek de Léopard, le soir même je m'installe devant l'ordinateur et je l'écoute. Je me lève le matin du MacWorld, je trépigne d'impatience toute la journée pour aller voir les nouveautés. Le monde du PC, c'est pas comme ça. Non, PC, c'est : "Tout ce qui compte c'est le mien.". Je veux pas généraliser, mais regardez ce forum : on se serre les coudes. Je ne veux pas qu'un Mac devienne une machine ordinaire, qu'il est normal de posséder.
> 
> Apple c'est le village gaulois et Microsoft c'est les Romains.



Personnellement, je m'en fou d'Apple, même si c'est vraiment une entreprise inovante. Mais pour moi il s'agit avant tout d'une firme dont certaines des pratiques n'ont rien à envier à micro$oft.

Si les choses étaient inversées, c'est à dire que la majorité des utilisateurs étaient sous Unix, cela résoudrait beaucoup de problème, si ce n'est qu'en terme de sécurité.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> De plus, ce n'est pas demain que les particuliers ayant d&#233;j&#224; une machine vont passer &#224; Vista, car il faudra forcement ajouter de la ram. Les grosses entreprises viennent &#224; peine de terminer le passage &#224; XP, un changement de syst&#232;me dans une grosse soci&#233;t&#233; c'est balaise &#224; r&#233;aliser. De plus pour le boulot, il faut vraiment du stable et beaucoup d'entreprises ont attendu le SP2 pour installer XP.
> 
> Voil&#224; mon premier jet sur la question, ca reste &#224; approfondir mais rien de vraiment neuf...



Heu... J'ai fais tourner Vista RC2 (avec tout les effects activ&#233;s) sur un Barton 2800+ avec 768 de ram sur une vielle Radeon 9600XT et le syst&#232;me est quasi aussi r&#233;actif qu&#8217;un XP-SP2 si ce n&#8217;est le DD pourri sur lequel j&#8217;avais install&#233; Vista.

 L&#8217;installation est beaucoup plus rapide, et la seule chose que je trouve &#224; redire face &#224; XP, c&#8217;est le shutdown qui est beaucoup plus long sous Vista sur cette machine. J&#8217;ai m&#234;me install&#233; GuidWars dessus, et j&#8217;avoue n&#8217;avoir vu aucune diff&#233;rence dans la mani&#232;re dont il tournait face &#224; une installation XP.


----------



## ImMe (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Excusez moi pour les fautes et la syntaxe!!

Ceci dit, vous semblez tous optimiste, j'avoue qu'il y a de quoi,
je suis de plus en plus séduit par mac OS x a un tel point que j'ai instaler sur mon windows une interface mac... j'ai l'impression d'être sur mac, sa me permet de me consoler en attendant l'achat d'un éventuel macbook pro:rateau:!!!

D'ailleur est que vous pensez qu'il vaille la peine d'attendre la sortie de Léopard ou bien d'acheter Tiger maintenant...??


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

gutiero a dit:


> Wait and see...



Ce slogan va mieux &#224; windows, attrendre et regarder son PC redemarrer :rateau: 

Nan s&#233;rieusement j'ai moi aussi eu des habitudes sur windows, comme par exemple appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage, puis aller me faire mon petit gouter, avec mon BN et mon verre de lait   avant de revenir voir si par hasard il aurait pas fini de d&#233;marrer ... Mais ca m'a aid&#233; a m'armer de patience "le programme ne r&#233;ponds pas" 

Enfin bref, L&#233;opard n'a-t-il pas &#233;t&#233; surnomm&#233; tr&#232;s justement Vista 2 ?


----------



## stefdefrejus (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous.

Je vais y aller de ma petite contribution.

Pour avoir essay&#233; Vista, &#233;pluch&#233; les sites d'infos divers et vari&#233;s, je voudrais apporter 2-3 pr&#233;cisions :
- Vista n'est pas qu'un changement d'interface de XP. Le noyau du syst&#232;me &#233;volue (enfin, XP n'&#233;tait qu'une retouche de Win 2000) et passe en version NT6 (5.1 pour XP)
- A priori les acc&#232;s au noyau sont ferm&#233;s, ce qui fait r&#226;ler Symantec car ils sont dans l'attente d'une API pour porter Norton sous Vista (quand on code avec les pieds &#231;a se paye un jour  )
- Enfin la "s&#233;curit&#233;" semble avoir &#233;t&#233; prise en compte (c'en est m&#234;me g&#233;nant de devoir donner sa permission pour acc&#233;der au panneau de configuration).

Je pense que Microsoft a essay&#233; de se mettre &#224; niveau, mais malgr&#233; tout Tiger (et plus encore Leopard) garde une belle avance.
Pour ce qui est de l'interface, je reconnais que c'est quand m&#234;me moins violent que XP (le bleu et vert n'&#233;tait pas du meilleur go&#251;t).
Pour la config' de base, je pense qu'ils ont exag&#233;r&#233; un peu quand m&#234;me (le syst&#232;me est &#224; l'aise avec 2Go de RAM et un "gros" processeur... je ne parle pas de DirectX10 qui rend l'ensemble des cartes graphiques actuelles obsol&#232;tes, &#224; part la nouvelle nVidia 8800).

Toutefois je conseille &#224; mes clients (ah oui je suis vendeur chez Auchan) d'attendre le premier Service Pack... ou de regarder ma belle gamme d'iMacs  

Stef

Edit : f&#244;tes de phrape


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> (ah oui je suis vendeur chez Auchan)
> Edit : fôtes de phrape



C'est pas grave


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> - Enfin la "sécurité" semble avoir été prise en compte (c'en est même génant de devoir donner sa permission pour accéder au panneau de configuration).



J'ai ca aussi sur ma machine mais c'est volontaire et non par defaut.
Je viens de regarder (enfin aussi ) le keynote plein de choses inutiles pour moi 'end user' (et j'espere ne plus etre end user et faire un peu plus :rateau: )
Spaces, bien, mais prend de la memoire (enfin on ne verra plus ce qui est ouvert donc, ca prend de la memoire)
Safari oui
iChat oui, mais inutile 
XCode, Core Animation :love:  
Le 64 bits I/O oui, oui, oui (c'est pour cela que j'ai attendu pour acheter mon MacBook Pro C2D)
Spotlight, oui, c'est bien (plus reactif  )
Mail, oui!
TimeMachine, oui, et non faut un HDD en plus, toujours connecté pour que cela soit efficace bref
Voila, j'en ai surement oublié 
Globalement, oui, mais beaucoup de choses gadget (on verra les TopSecret)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

J'aime bien l'énoncé de la question : Vista est-il un "conrurent" sérieux de léopard ? 
Sainte objectivité, vierge à la mégalomanie et au cloisonnement, est très amusée !
Leopard peut-il déjà prétendre être concurrent... Bon ou mauvais, c'est toujours le standard qui gagne et Macintosh comme on le comprend ici ne s'abaisse pas à la standardisation voyons. 
Alors, histoire de donner une leçon de traitement objectif de l'information aux petits coquins de chez Macgé : une critique, complète et peu élogieuse, sur windows vista, rédigée par des fondus de windows. Critique qui au moins eu le mérite de donner un peu de matière à notre vendeur de chez Auchan.

3w.clubic.com/article-35901-1-windows-vista-que-nous-reserve-le-nouvel-os.html-

9000 developpeurs pendant 5 ans. Oui, ce n'est qu'une refonte graphique de XP.

Banzaï !


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Recule a dit:


> 9000 developpeurs pendant 5 ans. Oui, ce n'est qu'une refonte graphique de XP.



XP et les autres ont du etre dans le meme cas et le resultat 
Sinon, la seule chose que j'admire, c'est le moyen de faire 'parler' des bouts de silicium, autant pour Apple que pour MSFT.
Objectif? tu n'en auras aucun ici (c'est vrai que le commentaire si dessus est objectif )
sur MacG, ni sur un site PC
Apres, tout dependra de ce que tu veux en faire. Pour du net un PC sous Win suffit, XP, Vista viruus ou pas et aussi de l'argent que tu as a mettre dedans!!
Apres, MacOS, convivial, etc, mais y'a pas que MacG, mais aussi, entre autre, un site d'un fondu de windows, analyse a ses heures qui a quand meme reconnu que Leopard etait deja pas mal avec la preview et surtout ce qu'il avait vu dans Vista!
Vista va sortir et Leopard pas encore et c'est la que tout va se jouer


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aime pas Windows 


_Bon allez j'&#233;dit : j'aime pas laisser un message tout seul dans son coin : 

Vous saviez que vista qui a (apparemment) &#233;t&#233; mis en ligne ... Et bien encore un coup de Microsoft (comme pour les beta) qui servira bien entendu a avoir un max d'infos sur les pirates informatiques ainsi que leurs habitudes et oui, on balance une version de Windows vista, et on r&#233;cup&#232;re les versions que les pirates ont modifi&#233;s ... et hop on connais les failles &#224; rectifier !!!_


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

Je parlais de la technologie...



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Spaces, bien, mais prend de la memoire (enfin on ne verra plus ce qui est ouvert donc, ca prend de la memoire)


Certes, comme tout, il faut bient utiliser la mémoire. Mais suivant l'utilisation, le confort  est absolument génial lorsqu'on a la possibilité de switcher sur plusieurs bureau.




Tucpasquic a dit:


> iChat oui, mais inutile


Certes ce que sait faire iChat Leopard est peut-être gadget, mais ça permet de montrer que technologiquement ils sont loin devant... Rien que la fonction "Theatre", on est plus obligé d'envoyer toutes les photos ou monter un site lorsqu'on veut les montrer. One peut jouer un slide show depuis iChat.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> TimeMachine, oui, et non faut un HDD en plus, toujours connecté pour que cela soit efficace bref


Mais c'est le principe même de la sauvegarde, on ne fait pas de la sauvegarde sur le même support.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

Recule a dit:


> J'aime bien l'énoncé de la question : Vista est-il un "conrurent" sérieux de léopard ?
> Sainte objectivité, vierge à la mégalomanie et au cloisonnement, est très amusée !
> Leopard peut-il déjà prétendre être concurrent... Bon ou mauvais, c'est toujours le standard qui gagne et Macintosh comme on le comprend ici ne s'abaisse pas à la standardisation voyons.
> Alors, histoire de donner une leçon de traitement objectif de l'information aux petits coquins de chez Macgé : une critique, complète et peu élogieuse, sur windows vista, rédigée par des fondus de windows. Critique qui au moins eu le mérite de donner un peu de matière à notre vendeur de chez Auchan.
> ...



Je viens de lire attentivement les 13 pages de l'article. Intéressant. Evidemment, c'est la moindre des choses que Vista soit mieux qu'XP, vu le temps qu'ils ont mis. :rateau:

Je retiens pour ma part la conclusion de l'article :


> Disposant de beaucoup de raffinements qui faisaient cruellement défaut à Windows XP, comme la navigation par onglets dans Internet Explorer ou la recherche par indexation, *Windows Vista permettra assurément à Microsoft de rattraper le temps perdu, notamment face à l'excellent Mac OS X d'Apple. Mais en aucun cas, Vista n'est en avance sur son temps.*



Le fait que Steve Jobs parle de Vista 2.0 pour Leopard n'est donc peut-être pas si usurpé que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Excusez moi pour les fautes et la syntaxe!



Tu est tout excusé. Et ton fil est très intéressant.



ImMe a dit:


> Ceci dit, vous semblez tous optimiste, j'avoue qu'il y a de quoi,
> je suis de plus en plus séduit par mac OS x a un tel point que j'ai instaler sur mon windows une interface mac... j'ai l'impression d'être sur mac, sa me permet de me consoler en attendant l'achat d'un éventuel macbook pro:rateau:!!!
> 
> D'ailleur est que vous pensez qu'il vaille la peine d'attendre la sortie de Léopard ou bien d'acheter Tiger maintenant...??



On a souvent répondu à cette question sur MacGé ces derniers temps. Pour ma part, je dirais: il faut acheter maintenant si tu en as besoin. De plus, Léopard ne sera peut-être pas tout de suite au point, ce qui veut dire qu'il faudra éventuellement attendre une ou deux  maj pour que le nouveau fauve soit pleinement opérationnel, rugissant et bondissant à souhait


----------



## ImMe (25 Novembre 2006)

Ok pour l'achat,

Quoi qu'il en soit de tout façon, il faudra attendre que Vista sorte, pour voir si véritablement ce nouvel OS va séduire, et si les PCiste vont se ruer dessus.

Pour ma part, windows le m'interresse plus vraimen, a cause du bon nombre de problème que j'ai pu rencontré.

J'éspère vraimen que Léopard losqu'il sortira offrira de nouveau horizon, pour la simplicité d'utilisation,et aussi pour le confort... se qui va ensemble finalement!


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Certes, comme tout, il faut bient utiliser la mémoire. Mais suivant l'utilisation, le confort  est absolument génial lorsqu'on a la possibilité de switcher sur plusieurs bureau.



Ah? et si on l'utilise simplement avec des logiciels? hein? le concept est chouette, mais bonjour pour se souvenir (a par le triangle noir) que les apps sont ouvertes!!

Technologiquement, oui, surement (on verra au moment de la sortie)

Par contre, il faudrai que Leopard sorte autre chose car c'est un peu maigre (bien que si spotlight est amelioré, et qu'il sera full 64 bits me le fera surement acheter   )

Oui pour la sauvegarde :rateau: pas sur le meme support par contre, es ce qu'on pourra aller sur le HDD de sauvegarde comme sur un HDD normal, et naviguer dans les sauvegarde (par exemple sur un Mac tournant sur Tiger) ??


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah? et si on l'utilise simplement avec des logiciels? hein? le concept est chouette, mais bonjour pour se souvenir (a par le triangle noir) que les apps sont ouvertes!!


En fait c'est bien plus que ça... tu peux avoir des fenêtres non cachées définies dans les espaces différentes. Cette notion de multi consoles exisntent déjà sous Unix depuis très long temps, mais pas un graphique.

Il m'arrive de définir suivant ce que je fais deux ensembles d'appli lancés dans deux comptes différents. Pendant que l'un calcule je passe sur un autre compte. Ça me permet de retrouver les fenêtres toujours dans les mêmes dispositions... là "Space" va me permettre d'éviter de passer d'un compte à un autre.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui pour la sauvegarde :rateau: pas sur le meme support par contre, es ce qu'on pourra aller sur le HDD de sauvegarde comme sur un HDD normal, et naviguer dans les sauvegarde (par exemple sur un Mac tournant sur Tiger) ??


Je ne pense pas que le DD soit complètement bloqué pour le système de sauvegarde de "Time Machine".


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit de tout façon, il faudra attendre que Vista sorte, pour voir si véritablement ce nouvel OS va séduire, et si les PCiste vont se ruer dessus.


Les PCistes vont certainement se ruer dessus, ne serait-ce que pour changer. En revanche, je n'ose penser le nombre de déçus parce que la version de Vista achetée ne correspond pas à la configuration par manque de connaissance.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Les PCistes vont certainement se ruer dessus, ne serait-ce que pour changer. En revanche, je n'ose penser le nombre de déçus parce que la version de Vista achetée ne correspond pas à la configuration par manque de connaissance.



C'est sur, beaucoup n'auront pas Aero, mais un "Win 2k like"
Et la, ca va faire mal, car il vont (j'espere) se demander ou est passé leur argent
Mais pour ca, ca sera rappelé par les message d'autentification etc
imaginez, un BSOD en 3D, avec des paillettes, etc


----------



## ImMe (25 Novembre 2006)

Je ne savait pas qu'il y avait plusieur version de windows qui correspondent a un configuration spécifique...

Quand je pense a plusieur utilisateur de Mac ancien, et qui ont réussi a updater leur machine presque au meme niveau que les machines vendues en ce moment, sans que leur machines ralentissent, c plutôt cool!!

Alors que les PCistes vont devoir racheter une nouvelle bécane forcement... d'ailleur je pense pas vraiment qu'il vont être nombreux a faire cela... il vont simplement rester sur XP sa semble plus facile!


----------



## Miralf (25 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que ce qui motive le plus souvent les gens à switcher soit le fait que Windows plante
> 
> Si c'était le cas, le visage informatique mondial serait peut-être différent.



pourtant c'etait qd meme une des mes grosses motivations...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Je ne savait pas qu'il y avait plusieur version de windows qui correspondent a un configuration sp&#233;cifique...



6 versions de Vista

Le gag est qu'en plus chaque version est d&#233;clin&#233;e en version 32 ou 64 bits...


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

Le plus gros gag, je trouve, c'est le prix de Vista. Je n'ai plus les chiffres exacts en t&#234;te, mais il me semble qu'&#224; part la version de base, donc sans grand int&#233;r&#234;t (autant garder XP), Vista sera plus cher que Leopard (si on se base sur le prix habituel de chaque nouvelle version d'OS X).
Quelqu'un a-t-il un lien sur les prix des diff&#233;rentes licences de Vista ?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

l&#224; ou l&#224;


----------



## fredintosh (25 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> là



Merci. 
Même en convertissant les dollars canadiens en euros (x 0,70), ça reste cher tout ça...


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

oui, mais c'est quand meme un DVD pour 6 version, ca dependra de ta clé
donc au final, ca fait deux types de CD 32 et 64 (et Leopard? on va avoir des DVD 32 et 64 ou tout sur le meme DVD??)


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, mais c'est quand meme un DVD pour 6 version, ca dependra de ta cl&#233;&#8230;
> donc au final, ca fait deux types de CD 32 et 64&#8230;


Je ne penses pas que ce sera un DVD avec les 6 versions, ce sera trop facile &#224; craquer si ce n'est qu'une protection par cl&#233;. Je pense que tu achetes vraiment une &#233;dition sp&#233;cifique... idem pour les versions OEM. D&#233;j&#224; que aujourd'hui on 4 version bien distinctes de XP, home, media, pro, 64 bits...




Tucpasquic a dit:


> donc au final, ca fait deux types de CD 32 et 64&#8230; (et Leopard? on va avoir des DVD 32 et 64&#8230; ou tout sur le meme DVD??)


Si &#231;a rentre sur un DVD ce sera un DVD. Il sera en plus UB , 32/64bits et international.

Tu ne sais peut-&#234;tre pas, mais l'actuel Tiger g&#232;re d&#233;j&#224; le 64 bits ou 32 bits suivant la machine sur laquelle il est install&#233;. Certes je pense que le 64 bits ne fonctionne que pour les G5 et uniquement au niveau "moteur" et pas au niveau interface. Donc pour la version actuelle tu as un DVD UB/32bits/64bits.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu ne sais peut-être pas, mais l'actuel Tiger gère déjà le 64 bits ou 32 bits suivant la machine sur laquelle il est installé. Certes je pense que le 64 bits ne fonctionne que pour les G5 et uniquement au niveau "moteur" et pas au niveau interface. Donc pour la version actuelle tu as un DVD UB/32bits/64bits.



et International :rateau:, mais Tiger ne fais pas 64 bits I/O (comme indiqué dans le keynote)
Faudra que je retrouve le site mais il y avait d'indiqué que c'etait un CD, et que seule la clé faisait la difference. (mais de toute facon, Vista va verifier 50 fois pas jour qu'il n'est piraté so  )


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et International :rateau:, mais Tiger ne fais pas 64 bits I/O (comme indiqué dans le keynote)


Non, pour le moment ça ne marche que si l'application n'utilise pas l'interface Aqua.

Ceci dit, avec la sortie des core 2 duo qui sont des proc 64 bits, les applis 64 bits devraient fonctionner en 64 bits... à vérifier




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Faudra que je retrouve le site mais il y avait d'indiqué que c'etait un CD, et que seule la clé faisait la difference. (mais de toute facon, Vista va verifier 50 fois pas jour qu'il n'est piraté so  )


Ça c'est bien vrai...


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

J'espere que au moins, toutes les applis pro passent en 64 bits, et tous les Core aussi (Image, Animation, etc)
Aqua c'est ce qu'on a? ou c'est ce qu'on a plus?
Oui, toute la gamme est en 64 bits maintenant je vois pas pourquoi  il ne serait pas capable de nous faire un full 64 bits sur tout (au moins les apps Apple, car apres, c'est a chaque developper)


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> là ou là



Quand on pense qu'il n'y a qu'une seule version unique chez Apple et que pour plus ou moins le prix de la version complète, on peut avoir Mac OS X, iLife, éventuellement iWorks, et la monnaie restante  :rateau:

En gros on paie pour du vide et de la copie chez Kro$oft, faut croire que c'est cher les royalties


----------



## PawBroon (26 Novembre 2006)

Avec les versions N pour l'Europe et K pour la Corée, cela fait pratiquement 17 sous versions.
Je sens que les explications devant les linaires vont être compliquées.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

M'enfin, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu&#233;


----------



## Warflo (26 Novembre 2006)

Oui oui, moi je suis d'accord, Vista est un concurent sérieux à Tiger.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Oui oui, moi je suis d'accord, *Vista est un concurent sérieux à Tiger*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> là ou là


A noter quand même que Vista offre l'équivalent logiciel de Mac OS X + iLife (- GarageBand), les équivalents de iMovie, de iPhoto et de iDVD étant inclus dans Vista. Cela dit, côté tarif, on est encore gagnants.


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> A noter quand même que Vista offre l'équivalent logiciel de Mac OS X + iLife (- GarageBand), les équivalents de iMovie, de iPhoto et de iDVD étant inclus dans Vista.


OK, Vista intègre une offre logicielle équivalente d'iLife. Mais Quid de l'évolution de cette "suite" ? Il faudra attendre une nouvelle version du système pour avoir de nouvelles versions des softs ? (quand on sait le temps qu'il a fallu pour que Vista sorte, et c'est toujours pas sorti ).

L'avantage de la séparation d'iLife du système est qu'elle peut s'installer sur deux systèmes différents (Panther et Tiger) et que ses évolutions sont indépendantes de celles du système. Vista intègre peut-être ces choses (sauf GarageBand), mais finalement sur le long terme je me demande si ça va se révéler payant pour l'utilisateur. J'en doute...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> OK, Vista int&#232;gre une offre logicielle &#233;quivalente d'iLife. Mais Quid de l'&#233;volution de cette "suite" ? Il faudra attendre une nouvelle version du syst&#232;me pour avoir de nouvelles versions des softs ? (quand on sait le temps qu'il a fallu pour que Vista sorte, et c'est toujours pas sorti ).
> 
> L'avantage de la s&#233;paration d'iLife du syst&#232;me est qu'elle peut s'installer sur deux syst&#232;mes diff&#233;rents (Panther et Tiger) et que ses &#233;volutions sont ind&#233;pendantes de celles du syst&#232;me. Vista int&#232;gre peut-&#234;tre ces choses (sauf GarageBand), mais finalement sur le long terme je me demande si &#231;a va se r&#233;v&#233;ler payant pour l'utilisateur. J'en doute...


Tu vois : je suis d'accord avec toi. Mieux vaut vendre s&#233;par&#233;ment l'OS et la suite logicielle, comme le fait Apple, car &#231;a n'oblige pas &#224; tout acheter en m&#234;me temps et &#231;a permet de faire &#233;voluer l'un sans attendre la sortie de l'autre (parce que c'est ce qu'il va se passer avec Vista).


----------



## lifenight (28 Novembre 2006)

La suite incluse dans vista est loin d'&#234;tre &#224; la hauteur de celle de Ilife


----------



## gutiero (29 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> 6 versions de Vista
> 
> Le gag est qu'en plus chaque version est déclinée en version 32 ou 64 bits...




'Quel bordel dans nos têtes...' Mon Dieu ça fait peur ce Vista.:afraid:


----------



## Mondana (29 Novembre 2006)

Il sort demain pour les entreprises,

En fait, Vista possède beaucoup de nouveautés, mais rien de révolutionnaire...

Graphisme (Windows Aero) pour la transparence.
Recherche à la Spotlight...
Firewall et Defender pour la sécurité.
Backup...je rigole...
Mail à la place de Outlook.
Connexion Xbox améliorée mais quid des jeux ?

Bref un bon ravalement et une grosse copie de OS X .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

Mondana a dit:


> Il sort demain pour les entreprises,
> 
> En fait, Vista possède beaucoup de nouveautés, mais rien de révolutionnaire...
> 
> ...


Je ne pense pas que la connexion Xbox et les jeux intéressent beaucoup les entreprises.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Novembre 2006)

Vu que la discussion ne concerne plus le switch, je transfer dans le forum adéquat...


----------



## firenze (29 Novembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Donc voilà ce qur je me demander est si Vista par ses innovations, et surtout par son retard "rattrapé" pourrait poser une barrière à l'angouement pour les Mac...( se qui serait dommage)
> Ou alor pensez vous que vista va toujours planter??



Je possède un iMac G5 équipé de Tiger et un PC portable sur lequel j'ai testé plusieurs versions d'évaluation de Vista.

En terme de fonctionnalités, je dirais que Vista est globalement du niveau de Tiger. Quelques trucs en plus, quelques trucs en moins... Leopard devrait donc recreuser le trou, qui ne sera néanmoins plus si béant qu'il l'est entre XP et Tiger.

Mais les fonctionnalités ne sont pas tout, si Mac OS X possède un gros avantage sur Windows, c'est bien en terme de cohérence, de simplicité, et de souci du détail dans sa conception et son interface. Microsoft a commencé à améliorer les choses avec Vista, petit exemple anodin, le système est enfin fourni avec une série de fonds d'écran qui ont de la gueule, mais globalement, on est encore loin d'OS X. 

Je pense qu'il faut néanmoins garder à l'esprit que Vista, s'il n'est effectivement pas la révolution telle que Microsoft l'a annoncée au départ, représente quand même d'une sacrée évolution par rapport à XP. Le système d'exploitation en lui-même évolue, nouvelle gestion de la mémoire, nouveau modèle de pilote réputé bien plus stable... La sécurité a été fortement renforcée, la gestion du réseau et du son complètement réécrite et j'en passe... Et puis, Vista est l'occasion d'introduire un nouveau modèle de développement d'application, et l'on pourrait bientôt voir de très jolies choses dans les futures applications Windows...


Comment évoluera le marché avec l'arrivée de ces deux nouveaux OS ? Ca me semble assez difficile à dire, mais au moins il y a du mouvement, et c'est plutôt positif pour nous consommateurs !


----------



## Manu (30 Novembre 2006)

Il y a quelques temps de cela, sur ce même forum les sujets relatifs à un passage du Mac sous Intel étaient traités de pure fantasmes. 
Voilà qu'aujourd'hui, le Mac est sous Intel. Ce même processeur qui a fait le succès de Windows.
C'est le premier acte d'une pièce jouée par Apple qui ne cesse de nous surprendre.

Le deuxième acte, c'est la possibilité de faire tourner Windows sous Mac. 

Ainsi le mac devient LE SEUL ORDI sur lequel Windows et Mac OS peuvent cohabiter. Ce qui fait du mac la plateforme la plus complète puisque pouvant faire tourner la multitude d'applications.

Ce qui fait  que pour nous macusers, nous n'avons plus à être gênés devant les utilisateurs de PC car les avantages de ce dernier ne lui sont plus exclusifs.

D'autre part, cela fait une éternité que Microsoft sort les versions successives de son OS au rythme des évolutions de Mac OS. Histoire de ne pas être largué.

Vista à cet égard ne déroge pas à la règle. Les nouveautés apportées par cet OS sont calquées sur celles de Tiger.

Léopard sera un OS complètement différent. Autant par la forme que le fond. Par ma lorgnette de développeur, je le vois par le type de nouvelles applications que l'on est capable de développer avec Xcode 3.0. Et surtout le type d'interface que l'on peut proposer aux utilisateurs.

Bref, Léopard sera très différent de tout ce qu'on voit actuellement. je le dis sans trahir la NDA à laquelle je suis soumis.

L'année 2007, fera du mac le vrai terrain de bataille des deux plus célèbres OS de la planète. Au plus grand bonheur de nous Macusers. C'est le plus important je crois.


----------



## zerozerosix (30 Novembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> L'année 2007, fera du mac le vrai terrain de bataille des deux plus célèbres OS de la planète. Au plus grand bonheur de nous Macusers. C'est le plus important je crois.



Le message de manu introduit à merveille mon propos :

APPLE ET MAC OS N'EXISTENT PAS !!!

Je force bien sur le trait, mais avec le lancement de Vista, on entend parler de Microsoft et de son OS en dehors des médias dédiés à l'informatique. Et pour le grand public (notamment les journalistes), il n'existe rien d'autre à part Windows (ça n'est d'ailleurs pas qu'une vision de l'esprit, la part de marché de Windows est supérieure à 90 %, toutes versions confondues).
J'écoutait BFM ce matin à ce sujet : Apple et Linux étaient à peine cités, et encore, comme des alternatives peu crédibles (il est vrai que le journaliste traitait plutôt de l'informatique d'entreprise, notamment des grands comptes). Dans la tête du public, j'imagine que la situation est a peu près la même : Apple n'existe pas ou alors ceux qui connaissent sont restés à l'image du Mac "bel ordinateur trop cher avec lequel on ne peut rien faire faute de logiciels"...

Quelles que soient les avancées de Léopard, Steve va devoir crier haut et fort que son OS est le meilleur, parce que dans la cacophonie Windows ambiante, il va être difficile de faire entendre une voix différente.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (1 Décembre 2006)

La pub vient pour Vista vient d'être dévoilée... Comment dire... euh... Je vous laisse

découvrir par vous même : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTlg5Kkqu4M&eurl=


Essayez de ne pas vous endormir....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> La pub vient pour Vista vient d'être dévoilée... Comment dire... euh... Je vous laisse
> 
> découvrir par vous même : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTlg5Kkqu4M&eurl=
> 
> ...



Trop tard.


----------



## zerozerosix (1 Décembre 2006)

Elle a &#233;t&#233; faite par des stagiaires cette pub...
Apr&#232;s le lancement foir&#233; de Zune, les mecs du marketing on envie de couler Vista...

Franchement le slogan "Vista see the difference..." on attend presque un fondu au noir avec un "and buy a Mac". 

D'ailleurs "See the difference" et "Think different" c'est tellement proche... m&#234;me dans la pub ils sont incapables de faire autrement que de copier Apple... pfff :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Décembre 2006)

Ils ont aussi eu l'id&#233;e tr&#232;s "inspir&#233;e" de mettre des personnages sur fond blanc...


----------



## huexley (2 Décembre 2006)

Attendez un peu que Microsoft nous sorte Vista 2003 !!



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Warflo (2 Décembre 2006)

Cette vidéo montre étape par étape comment Microsoft a tué l'informatique...


----------



## Heidoji (2 Décembre 2006)

Il a l'air d'etre bien Vista 2003, il sort quand 

Question : ... Comment ont-il fait pour partir de ca et regresser jusqu'a Vista ??? Ils se sont dit qu'il allait faire trop bien d'un coup ?

Perso, je trouve cette demo convaincante ( Meme si ils ont acceleres la video et que chaque scene dure moins de 5 secondes pour donner une impression de vitesse ).

Windows, createur de Concept OS, pour que l'informatique reste toujours un plaisir :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Attendez un peu que Microsoft nous sorte Vista 2003 !!
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


La vid&#233;o n'est pas tr&#232;s r&#233;aliste : il n'y a m&#234;me pas un seul &#233;cran bleu.      



Heidoji a dit:


> Il a l'air d'etre bien Vista 2003, il sort quand
> 
> Question : ... Comment ont-il fait pour partir de ca et regresser jusqu'a Vista ??? Ils se sont dit qu'il allait faire trop bien d'un coup ?
> 
> ...


Il sort en 2003 + 4. 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, je trouve que le look simili aqua de Vista dans cette vid&#233;o est plus sympa que le look de la version finale.


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Décembre 2006)

Il y a 2 améliorations notables à Vista :
- la sécurité qui est plus affaire de conception du système que de sa puissance
- l'interface qui ajoute la transparence, fonction qui existe en hardware dans toutes les cartes graphiques depuis quoi, la 3DFX, cette fonction consommant peu de resources en théorie (enfin à côté d'un jeu full 3D, trilinear filtering, bump map, etc, j'imagine que 3 fenêtres transparentes et 2 polices lissées ça ne doit pas être la mort.

Et pourtant Vista ne tournera pas sur les config d'il y a 2 ans, nécessite des gigas de RAM, des processeurs bi-coeur, etc... Tout ceci me fait penser que Vista a été codé avec les pied. A mon avis la refonte totale du système est probable une "repompe" totale d'XP avec des surcouches à droite à gauche, des rustines par-ci par là...

Purée un proc récent pour Vista, on se fout du monde. Les vraies avancées technologiques de ce système son restés au placard (le système de fichier notamment). Mais comme 2 pauvres fenêtres seront transparentes (poussivement), tout le monde va s'émerveiller.

Leopard n'aura pas besoin d'un bi-Xéon au moins.

Pas mécontent d'avoir switché.


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Décembre 2006)

Tiens tant que j'y suis je suis bien chaud je continue :

Vista est probablement une grosse bouze parce que Microsoft n'a jamais voulu rompre sa sacro sainte compatibilit&#233; : r&#233;sultats les d&#233;fauts des diff&#233;rents OS de Redmond s'accumulent en strates depuis MS-DOS 1.0
Steve a forc&#233; &#224; la rupture avec Mac OS X : changement complet du syst&#232;me. Bien &#233;videment les dents ont grinc&#233;. Qui regrette aujourd'hui ? Mac OS X a de saines fondation qui permettent d'envisager sereinement son avenir. Le syst&#232;me peut &#233;voluer sans tout remettre en cause. En plus Apple a plut&#244;t correctement g&#233;r&#233; les transitions via Classic puis Rosetta, permettant de garder les acquis et d'&#233;voluer vers l'avenir.

Chez Microsoft l'id&#233;e m&#234;me d'une r&#233;volution leur est impossible : on continue &#224; rajouter des couches cosm&#233;tiques &#224; l'anc&#234;tre Windows NT. Et pourtant avec les Core Duo, la virtualisation, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas bien compliqu&#233; de repartir de z&#233;ro et de rajouter un module d'&#233;mulation d'XP (Parallels et CodeWeavers le font sans probl&#232;me et ils n'ont pas les moyens de recherche et d&#233;veloppement de Microsoft).

Mais la messe est dite : Vista est transparent, Vista est plus s&#251;r, Vista est nouveau, Vista est beau... Acheter Vista, de toute fa&#231;on il n'y a rien d'autre. Microsoft c'est bon mangez en.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Tiens tant que j'y suis je suis bien chaud je continue :
> 
> Vista est probablement une grosse bouze parce que Microsoft n'a jamais voulu rompre sa sacro sainte compatibilité : résultats les défauts des différents OS de Redmond s'accumulent en strates depuis MS-DOS 1.0
> Steve a forcé à la rupture avec Mac OS X : changement complet du système. Bien évidement les dents ont grincé. Qui regrette aujourd'hui ? Mac OS X a de saines fondation qui permettent d'envisager sereinement son avenir. Le système peut évoluer sans tout remettre en cause. En plus Apple a plutôt correctement géré les transitions via Classic puis Rosetta, permettant de garder les acquis et d'évoluer vers l'avenir.
> ...


Sans aller jusqu'à dire que Vista est une grosse bouse (c'est un peu prématuré), je suis d'accord sur le fait que Microsoft n'a jamais eu - hélas ? - le courage qu'a eu Apple de changer en profondeur son OS.


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans aller jusqu'à dire que Vista est une grosse bouse (c'est un peu prématuré), je suis d'accord sur le fait que Microsoft n'a jamais eu - hélas ? - le courage qu'a eu Apple de changer en profondeur son OS.



Oui je m'emporte je suis chaud là  
En fait je suis un peu effaré par la nécessité d'une config genre Meteo France rien que pour surfer sur Internet avec Vista. Dire qu'il est naturel de changer d'ordinateur parce qu'il y a effets graphiques bidons est une fumisterie de plus de Microsoft. Vista devrait être plus rapide qu'XP si les codeurs avaient pu faire leur travail correctement, mais j'imagine que l'encadrement de Microsoft, digne de la haute fonction publique française, a torpillé les efforts des développeurs.


----------



## huexley (2 Décembre 2006)

Bon je vous trouve dur de tailler Vista comme ca ! Surtout quand on voit les performances du au nombreuses optimisations...


mouhahahaha :love:

_Morceau choisis (exprès)
"...XP consomme 223 Mo de mémoire, contre 436 Mo pour Vista, soit le double environ..."
"... seul le temps d'extinction de la machine nous semble horriblement long, plus de 30 secondes..."


_


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Décembre 2006)

PC impact a dit:


> Reste que pour l'instant, et bien que nous étions plus que sceptiques au départ, Vista nous a laissé une bonne impression de par ses performances.
> 
> Hormis une consommation mémoire revue à la hausse, problème qui n'est pas insurmontable puisqu'une barrette de 1 Go ne coûte pas non plus un bras, on ne peut qu'apprécier les chiffres qui restent relativement stables face à XP et ce, dans la quasi-totalité des domaines.
> 
> Les joueurs invétérés seront ravis de savoir qu'ils n'auront pas à pleurer en voyant la moitié de leurs FPS s'envoler et ceux qui utilisent leur machine pour le travail apprécieront la réactivité d'ensemble, meilleure qu'auparavant.



Bon alors Vista c'est un bon XP avec le look et "l'esprit" un peut plus mac os.

Donc faudra changer le titre, Vista va prendre ses 80% de PDM, la question est de savoir si Léopard va être un bon concurrent ? 

Pour ça il faudrait qu'Apple communique dessus ou fasse un vrai raz de marée avec son nouvel ipod ou iphone.
Sans communication nous continuerons à avoir un très bel os avec de nombreuses qualités, mais méconnu du plus grand nombre.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Décembre 2006)

Comme je lai déjà dis, jai fais tourner la RC2 de Vista sur un Barton 2800+ avec 768 de ram et une 9600 de manière quasi similaire à XP (même avec GuildWars). Pas besoin dun Core2Duo et de 2Giga de ram pour le faire fonctionner.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Attendez un peu que Microsoft nous sorte Vista 2003 !!
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




Oh là! Oh là! Doucement, Leopard n'est pas encore sorti, laisse le temps  Microsoft de s'en "inspirer".


----------



## ImMe (2 Décembre 2006)

Au niveau de la pub c'est pas vraiment terrible, en tout cas le début était bien mais la suite gache tout.

Avis a ceux qui travaille en entreprise et qui bossait sur XP et qui on eut la possiblilité d'utiliser le nouvel OS, faite nous part de vos impression...


----------



## huexley (2 Décembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Mais la messe est dite : Vista est transparent, Vista est plus sûr, Vista est nouveau, Vista est beau... Acheter Vista, de toute façon il n'y a rien d'autre. Microsoft c'est bon mangez en.





Justement c'est vraiment pas l'impression que j'ai et pourtant la majorité des sites web informatique que je visite sont PC (je suis un utilisateur de PC aussi). Cela va du désintérêt le plus total, en passant par la news vite faite ou par le "on s'en fout comme de l'an 40". Je n'ai vu personne sauter de joie que Vista sorte, plus de la méfiance et du rienafoutrisme et je trouve cela très étonnant. Pas de buzz, juste des petites news et voilà. C'est couvert comme si un gros shareware était sorti, rien de plus.


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> C'est couvert comme si un gros shareware était sorti, rien de plus.



Mais Windows c'est juste un shareware géant!


----------



## NightWalker (2 Décembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Avis a ceux qui travaille en entreprise et qui bossait sur XP et qui on eut la possiblilité d'utiliser le nouvel OS, faite nous part de vos impression...



C'est tout le problème... pour une question de productivité, je pense qu'il y aura beaucoup d'entreprises qui vont attendre un moment avant de passer sous Vista. C'est notre cas en tout cas, même si on sera obligé d'en acheter un ou deux postes Vista pour la validation. En gros attendre SP2 quoi


----------



## Warflo (2 Décembre 2006)

huexley a dit:


> Justement c'est vraiment pas l'impression que j'ai et pourtant la majorité des sites web informatique que je visite sont PC (je suis un utilisateur de PC aussi). Cela va du désintérêt le plus total, en passant par la news vite faite ou par le "on s'en fout comme de l'an 40". Je n'ai vu personne sauter de joie que Vista sorte, plus de la méfiance et du rienafoutrisme et je trouve cela très étonnant. Pas de buzz, juste des petites news et voilà. C'est couvert comme si un gros shareware était sorti, rien de plus.


Oui mais dans quelques années le grand public, quand il va changer PC, il va aller à Auchan, prendre le PC à 300, et il y aura Vista dedans


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui, mais le PC a 300 il va pas avoir Aero il va pas avoir toute cette interface qui *est* Vista


----------



## Warflo (3 Décembre 2006)

Bah, dans quelques années oui, le PC à 300 aura Aero, et tout les conneries de Microsoft.


----------



## zerozerosix (3 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi un PC à 300  ne peut pas afficher 3 pauvres effets de transparence et 2 minables effets 3D. C'est quand même un comble d'avoir besoin d'une carte graphique digne de Flight Simulator X pour ça ! Mince on parle quand même pas de millions de polygones ni de bump mapping, ni même de trilinear filtering... On parle d'une bordure de fenêtre transparente et de 4 fenêtres qui se déplacent en 3D (soit 1 polygone par fenêtre, ce qui sur un bureau extrêmement encombré donne allez 50 polys ...). :mouais:


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

De ce que j'ai pu en voir (Vista RC2) et lire au niveau des bench, j'en retire 2 éléments :

- Au niveau des performances, globalement Vista est un peu plus lourd à tourner que Windows XP (là ou je m'inquiète un peu c'est sur la capacité de l'OS à tenir la route sur un portable branché sur batterie, j'ai l'impression qu'une comparaison avec XP serait nettement en faveur de ce dernier).

- Il faut noter l'effort fait par Microsoft pour rendre son OS plus "user friendly" : visuellement, Vista est assez agréable à manipuler, et l'utilisateur lambda est assez guidé dès le menu démarrer, ce qui je trouve est une bonne chose, tant l'effet "usine à gaz" des précédentes moutures de l'OS me semblait rebutant pour les profanes.


----------



## power600 (3 Décembre 2006)

ImMe a dit:


> Je me demandait alors si parmi les innovation que nous apporte Vista il y aurait  : la fameuse stabilité c'est a dire plus de plantage.


La stabilité, il y a longtemps que je l'ai sur PC.


----------



## power600 (3 Décembre 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Oui je m'emporte je suis chaud l&#224;
> En fait je suis un peu effar&#233; par la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'une config genre Meteo France rien que pour surfer sur Internet avec Vista. Dire qu'il est naturel de changer d'ordinateur parce qu'il y a effets graphiques bidons est une fumisterie de plus de Microsoft. Vista devrait &#234;tre plus rapide qu'XP si les codeurs avaient pu faire leur travail correctement, mais j'imagine que l'encadrement de Microsoft, digne de la haute fonction publique fran&#231;aise, a torpill&#233; les efforts des d&#233;veloppeurs.


Grosse connerie ici aussi.
Les effets graphiques &#224; la con sont parfaitement fluides sur une "vieille" 6600GT et de toute fa&#231;on s'ils ne passent pas, tu surfes quand m&#234;me. De toute fa&#231;on t'as la possibilit&#233; de les d&#233;sactiver.
Cet OS, faudra voir &#224; l'udsage ce que &#231;a vaut. raconter que c'est de la merde parce que les effet 3D inutiles demanderaient une "config genre Meteo France", c'est n'importe quoi.
Peut-&#234;tre que le vista va se r&#233;v&#233;ler &#234;tre une grosse merde mais ce sera surement pas pour &#231;a.

Par contre l&#224; o&#249; bizarrement on vous entend pas, c'est sur les besoins en RAM de ce machin.  le Vista, c'est un goinfre. Il a l'air de savoir utiliser au mieux ce dont il dispose mais &#224; priori on pourra pas en attendre grand chose avec 256 Mo. Alors que le XP permet quand m&#234;me de faire 2 ou 3 bricoles pas trop lourdes si t'as que 128 Mo.


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

power600 a dit:


> La stabilité, il y a longtemps que je l'ai sur PC.



Exact, ça relève maintenant de la légende urbaine l'instabilité chronique de Windows, même si OS X est un cran au-dessus à ce niveau là (encore que, ayez le malheur d'éteindre une machine du réseau alors que vous aviez laissé ouverte la connection, vous allez voir le moulinage du finder lol).


----------



## huexley (3 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Exact, &#231;a rel&#232;ve maintenant de la l&#233;gende urbaine l'instabilit&#233; chronique de Windows



D&#233;sol&#233; mais c'est totalement faux ! Et vrai en m&#234;me temps... Je m'explique avant que ca gueule  Je suis utilisateur de PC &#224; ma maison, et de OS X, et mon m&#233;tier m'am&#232;ne &#224; rencontrer &#233;norm&#233;ment d'utilisateurs ayant des difficult&#233; avec leurs ordinateurs.

Prenons un exemple concret : Mon p&#232;re, 64 ans tout ses neurones, et le parfait utilisateur lamba, il surf, fait qq courriers, g&#232;re ses photos et fait ses plans de train &#233;lectrique (&#233;chelle Ho). Bref trois ans qu'il se trainait un PC, je devait le reformater tout les six mois, pourquoi ? Son PC &#233;tait sans cesse assaillit de virus &#224; la con de spyware en tout genre, de pubs etc, j'avais beau lui mettre Firefox, un antivirus et un anti syware (Spybot et Avast pour infos) au bout d'un certains temps son ordi se transformait en eau de boudin lent et plantog&#232;ne... Alors dans ce cas de figure la sacro sainte stabilit&#233; de XP ca me fait doucement rigoler... 

En contre exemple "moi", Power User, j'utilise les m&#234;mes logiciels de protections, sauf  que en plus j'ai un firewall que je d&#233;fragmente r&#233;gulierement, que je nettoie les dir temp, la BDR, d&#233;fragmente, supprime les logiciels inutiles, vide r&#233;guli&#232;rement MSConfig, etc etc... et mon Windows est tr&#232;s rapide et ne plante pas, dans ce cas de figure je suis totalement ton avis.

Mais au final quel genre d'utilisateur rencontre t'on le plus dans le vrai monde ? C'est simple, la r&#233;ponse est mon p&#232;re. Je lui ai offert un ibook et depuis 6 mois, je n'ai plus eu d'appels pour me demander pourquoi du jour au lendemain Explorer.exe quittait lamentablement quand il ouvrait le poste de travail... 

Alors quand l'informatique en elle m&#234;me nous attire et que nous sommes interess&#233; par son fonctionnement, oui Windows marche et m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien. Mais quand on s'en sert comme un simple "moyen" et que cela ne nous int&#233;resse pas, d&#233;sol&#233; mais Windows c'est vite de la merde. Alors certes j'entends d&#233;ja dire "oui mais un PC n'est pas un Micro Onde"... Ce &#224; quoi je r&#233;pond que je n'ai foutre pas id&#233;e de comment la flotte pour mon th&#233; chauffe dans cette boite blanche m&#233;tallique.

Maintenant quid de Vista ? Pour avoir essay&#233; la 2 B&#233;ta et une RC je me gausse de la puissance qu'il faut pour afficher trois pauvre effets minables (n'ayons pas peur des mots) (et j'ai une 6800GT ainsi qu'un 3800X2) et des ombres port&#233;s totalement hideuses et rat&#233;s. Concernant sa soit disant s&#233;curit&#233;, et mesure de protection, je ne me prononce pas, le produit n'a que quelques semaines. On en reparlera dans 6 mois. Reste que comme beaucoup de monde je crois que le mirroir aux alouettes qu'est Windows ne fait plus r&#234;ver personne. Dans un monde ou de plus en plus de monde comprends comment fonctionne un micro-ondes, beaucoup se disent qu'au final, ils s'en moquent &#233;perdument  pourvu que cela marche et c'est la que Mac OS X &#224; sa place


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pas lu toute la discussion mais voilà mon point de vu :

si vista n'avait pas accumulé autant de retard, il audrat du être ne concurrence avec Tiger, mais non seulement il va être en concurrence avec Léopard, mais en plus Vista a moins de features qu'il n'en était prévu initialement (exit winFS et autres joyeusetés).

deuxièmement je pense que la question est mal poser : c'est Léopard le concurrent de Vista (windows est déjà installé) et pas l'inverse.

Oui Léopard sera en avance, oui Vista sera moins bien, mais comme toujours la plupart des ordinateur resterons des PC sous windows. S'il suffisait d'un OS en avance (mêmede 10 ans) pour renverser la tendance, ben ça serait déjà renversé.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Décembre 2006)

suite à la lecture rapide de quelque post je voudrais rajouter quelquechose :
XGL, le bureau 3D de linux, il tourne sur des bécane avec des processeur foireux et des vielle carte graphique, alors si juste pour la transparence de Vista il faut un ordi de fou, soit c'est des branquignol chez gro$oft, soit c'est du marketing (donc du bridage).

A mon avis c'est les deux...


----------



## zerozerosix (3 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> suite à la lecture rapide de quelque post je voudrais rajouter quelquechose :
> XGL, le bureau 3D de linux, il tourne sur des bécane avec des processeur foireux et des vielle carte graphique, alors si juste pour la transparence de Vista il faut un ordi de fou, soit c'est des branquignol chez gro$oft, soit c'est du marketing (donc du bridage).
> 
> A mon avis c'est les deux...



A enfin quelqu'un qui voit ce que je veux dire


----------



## disfortune (3 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai eu l'occasion de tester les 2 RC aussi, sur plusieur machines (un pc de serial-gamer d'un pote, un vieux portable, un ordi récent et normal, et par parallels sur mon macbook) et il y a que sur celui de mon pote gamer que c'est passé sans problèmes (aero, etc) sur le récent ca tournait mais pas du feu de dieu, sur le reste, c'est comme faire tourner tiger sur un vieil imac G3


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

Vista tourne très bien sur le Macbook, il obtient une note de 3 (à cause du chipset graphique intégré), ce qui fait tourner sans pb Aero et compagnie.


----------



## disfortune (3 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Vista tourne très bien sur le Macbook, il obtient une note de 3 (à cause du chipset graphique intégré), ce qui fait tourner sans pb Aero et compagnie.



Par bootcamp ou parallels?


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bah bootcamp, Parallels à ma connaissance et foireux pour tout ce qui est 3D.


----------



## disfortune (3 Décembre 2006)

Ca doit etre pour ca que ca va pas bien chez moi 
Puis parallels il veut pas partitionner chez moi alors zut hein


----------



## Warflo (3 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas BootCamp qui partitionne ?


----------



## mog (6 Décembre 2006)

* 	Vista concurrent s&#233;rieux de Leopard ? ?*







Vu sur le site de pr&#233;sentation de Vista chez VAIO


----------



## romaing34 (6 Décembre 2006)

mog a dit:


> * 	Vista concurrent sérieux de Leopard ? ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reste à savoir ce que cela veut dire, parce qu'une phrase comme ça, on peut en tirer tout et n'importe quoi comme conclusions.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Reste à savoir ce que cela veut dire, parce qu'une phrase comme ça, on peut en tirer tout et n'importe quoi comme conclusions.



Ça doit être la prise en compte des multicores (>2) ou multiprocesseurs mono (>2)


----------



## HmJ (7 Décembre 2006)

Oui, et egalement les interfaces SAS & Co, donc je n'y accorderais pas trop d'attention. Ce qui me perturbe, ce sont ces deux editions en parallele : 32 et 64 bits. Avec pour la seconde de vrais drivers tres optimises et tous signes. Cela voudrait-il dire que le developpement des drivers va maintenant stagner pour les versions 32 bits, et donc accessoirement les ordi dont la materiel n'accepte pas le passage au 64 bits (le Core Duo de 2006 par exemple...).


----------



## doctor maybe (7 Décembre 2006)

une tite video super cool !! a voir absolument: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjofgyOzb3Y


----------



## angel heart (7 Décembre 2006)

Je pense que m$ a l'espoire d'imposer cette os mais beaucoup de personne ne le prendront pas car 
1° il est hyper lourd 
2° tout le monde n'as pas les moyen de changer de becane
3° on a beau critiquer mais xp n'est pas aussi instable qu'on le pretend (ceux qui on connue 98 le save)
4° il n'apporte rien de nouveaux 
5° aero n'aporte pas grand chose 
j'ai le sentiment que depuis que bill gates n'est plus PDG ça deraille grave chez eux.
donc oui je pense que mac vas encore monter surtout avec les possibiliter de bootcamp directement integrer dans leopard


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

Excellent la video, Vista tout en plus:

- plus de bugs
- plus de virus
- plus compliqué
- plus de manipulation inutile

Le pire c'est que tout le monde va sauter dessus, car les gens ne connaissent que le PC.

Le jour ou tout les jeux tourneront sur mac, je ne vois vraiment pas comment Bill pourra s'en sortir.
Mais en même temps on a tous ce petit côté d'esperance que justement la pomme se démocratise, mais pas trop, afin de garder notre petit jardin secret, on est des égoiste, moi je l'assume:love:.


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Excellent la video, Vista tout en plus:
> 
> - plus de bugs
> - plus de virus
> ...



Pour avoir essayé personnellement Vista, je te trouve de mauvaise foi : l'interface m'a semblé plus "user friendly" que sous XP (encore que cela reste perfectible hein), quant à la sécurité, par défaut le système devient complètement parano : la moindre modification un tant soit peu en profondeur (du style : modification dans le panneau de configuration) demande une validation par l'utilisateur, l'affichage devenant sombre (un peu à la Dashboard) pour ne laisser en clair que la fenêtre de validation.
Même chose pour manipuler les fichiers systèmes, il faut obligatoirement modifier les autorisations là où avant on faisait tout et n'importe quoi avec.

Je n'ai pas encore jeté un oeil à cette vidéo, mais si elle a été faite avec autre chose que la build 6000 (c'est à dire la RTM) c'est complètement stupide et gratuit de cracher sur des versions non-finalisées de produits...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Pour avoir essayé personnellement Vista, je te trouve de mauvaise foi : l'interface m'a semblé plus "user friendly" que sous XP (encore que cela reste perfectible hein)


J'espère. Parce qu'au boulot, j'utilise un PC sous XP et XP me donne des boutons. :mouais: 

*VIVE MAC OS X !​* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

Bah XP en mode standard c'est comme 98 c'est gris, mais propre (pas beau) mais propre 
Sinon Vista j'irai essayer mais dans mon entourage (amis) personne ne veut acheter  donc, je n'y vois qu'une seule solution pour l'essayer  :rateau:


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

J'ai essayé et franchement pas convaincu du tout, j'ai XP chez moi aussi donc je sais de quoi je parle, surtout que le PC est quand meme pas mal 2go de ram, 3ghz, bonne carte graphique etc, moi je l'utilise only pour le jeu, les ativirus, les spybots etc, c'est vraiment pénible, tout le temps des mises a jour qui font ramer, refaire tout le temps des scanns, des defragmentations etc apres chacun son truc mais c'est pas le mien.

Vista sera une sorte de OSX cheap et mal fait, une pale copie on va dire, avec toujours les même gros defaults.

Mais en tant qu'égoiste, je prefere que les gens achètent vista, comme ça je serais tranquille sur Léopard, pas de virus etc etc, donc MERCI VISTA:love:, vista c'est un peu notre antivirus a nous, notre bouclier, et rien que pour ça je dis MERCI BILL.


----------



## Didjo (9 Décembre 2006)

Moi ce que je vois surtout (et je sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit, j'ai pas tout lu depuis la pub sur YouTube) c'est que les pubs de Microsoft visent principalement... les entreprises. Et plus du tout le public ! Ils ont peut-&#234;tre chang&#233; de cible, et ils ont peut-&#234;tre ouvert les yeux sur leur avnir : &#171; on a plus rien &#224; offrir de plus que les Macs pour les particuliers, on va essayer chez les entrepreneurs qui se foutent du design, qui se foutent de la beaut&#233; de l'OS, et qui se foutent de savoir si leur employ&#233;s on bien compris le syst&#232;me, ils n'auront qu'&#224; leur offrir des cours de bureautique... &#187;



maxpower a dit:


> Mais en m&#234;me temps on a tous ce petit c&#244;t&#233; d'esperance que justement la pomme se d&#233;mocratise, mais pas trop, afin de garder notre petit jardin secret, on est des &#233;goiste, moi je l'assume:love:.



Ouai moi j'suis d'accord... Quand tu parle de ton Mac les gens sont &#233;tonn&#233;s qu'un ordi puisse ne pas avoir de virus, ne bloque jamais, ne... Et si tout le monde passe au Mac j'aurais plus cette petite fi&#232;rt&#233; interieure, plus ou moins affirm&#233;e chez les Mac user, mais qu'ils ont tous en soi. Amen.
Par contre &#231;a ammenera les crackers (et hackers et...) &#224; essayer de pondre des virus, et ormis le fait qu'ils y arriveron peut-&#234;tre un jour, on verra encore surement des petites choses marrantes que le "premier virus de Mac Os X" o&#249; il fallait entrer trois ou quatre fois sont mot de passe pour qu'il soit "efficace"...


----------



## maxpower (9 Décembre 2006)

Le virus pour les adeptes de windaube, pour dire, tu vois il y a des virus aussi sur MAC OS:love:, pi entre nous on sait tous que OS est loin d'etre invulnérable , et je suis sur qu'il est plus vulnérable que XP, juste qu'en ce moment les lanceurs de virus s'en foutent, et surement qu'ils tournent tous sur MAC :love:, mais le jour ou ils vont s'y mettre a mon avis on va avoir une pandémie.


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi ce que je vois surtout (et je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, j'ai pas tout lu depuis la pub sur YouTube) c'est que les pubs de Microsoft visent principalement... les entreprises. Et plus du tout le public ! Ils ont peut-être changé de cible, et ils ont peut-être ouvert les yeux sur leur avnir : « on a plus rien à offrir de plus que les Macs pour les particuliers, on va essayer chez les entrepreneurs qui se foutent du design, qui se foutent de la beauté de l'OS, et qui se foutent de savoir si leur employés on bien compris le système, ils n'auront qu'à leur offrir des cours de bureautique... »



Faut surtout garder une vision réaliste du marché : seules les entreprises seront amenées à être clientes du seul OS Vista, pour mettre à jour leur parc informatique déjà existant et méritant d'être préservé.

Pour le grand public, aucune publicité n'est nécessaire puisqu'on lui impose Windows Vista dans la quasi-intégralité des produits vendus.
Ceux qui ont un PC trop vieux pour faire tourner Vista reprendront une config avec Vista fourgué avec, et ceux qui ont une config qui tient la route rentrent dans la case du public un tant soit peu averti, pour qui la publicité n'est pas réellement nécessaire (et qui plus est, l'utilisateur averti sous Windows a une facheuse tendance à ne pas acheter légalement ses logiciels    ).

D'ailleurs historiquement, c'est bien par le biais des entreprises que les épidémies de Microsoft se sont propagées non ?


----------



## mog (9 Décembre 2006)

Oui enfin c'est surtout que pour l'instant seule la version destin&#233;e aux entreprises est sur le march&#233;.. Pour le grand public on (pas moi..) peut encore ronger son frein jusqu'&#224; d&#233;but 2007. Ils ont donc le temps de lancer de nouvelles pub d'avantage cibl&#233;es "Monsieur et Madame Dupont".


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

mog a dit:


> Oui enfin c'est surtout que pour l'instant seule la version destinée aux entreprises est sur le marché.. Pour le grand public on (pas moi..) peut encore ronger son frein jusqu'à début 2007. Ils ont donc le temps de lancer de nouvelles pub d'avantage ciblées "Monsieur et Madame Dupont".



Depuis quand il faut que le produit soit disponible pour en vanter les mérites (n'est-ce pas Apple lol) ?


----------



## spleen (9 Décembre 2006)

La priorit&#233; de Microsoft est clairement les entreprises.
Le probl&#232;me, c'est que les DSI ne sont absolument pas pr&#234;ts &#224; migrer sur Vista.
C'&#233;tait pareil pour Win 2000 et XP. Ca co&#251;te trop cher d'upgrader le hardware des parcs, avec en prime un changement d'habitudes des utilisateurs.
Sans parler des probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; des applis, p&#233;riph&#233;riques, pilotes...
De toute fa&#231;on, XP sera encore disponible un bon moment.
Le seul qui inqui&#232;te vraiment Microsoft, c'est Google. 
Je le dis brutalement, mais Apple, c'est que dalle. C'est pas 3 nouveaut&#233;s cosm&#233;tiques dans Leopard qui vont inqui&#233;ter Microsoft.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> La priorité de Microsoft est clairement les entreprises.
> Le problème, c'est que les DSI ne sont absolument pas prêts à migrer sur Vista.
> C'était pareil pour Win 2000 et XP. Ca coûte trop cher d'upgrader le hardware des parcs, avec en prime un changement d'habitudes des utilisateurs.
> Sans parler des problèmes de compatibilité des applis, périphériques, pilotes...



Merci, c'est ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer dans mon dernier post, mais apparement j'etais la seule à le croire


----------



## spleen (9 Décembre 2006)

Par contre, je trouve totalement incompréhensible la sortie grand public au mois de janvier.
Rater les fêtes de Noël, c'est quand même grandiose  
Même si des coupons permettent d'obtenir Vista suite à l'achat d'une machine avec XP, c'est quand même un peu bizarre...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

Je ne savais pas pour les coupons  

Faut avoir acheter sa machine combien de temps avant la sortie de vista pour y avoir droit ? Tu sais ?

Merci


----------



## romaing34 (10 Décembre 2006)

> Pour tout achat d'un logiciel Windows XP Edition Media Center OEM entre le 26 octobre 2006 et le 15 mars 2007, Microsoft offre la mise à jour vers une version équivalente de Windows Vista



Donc cela ne concerne que les PC achetés entre le 26/10/06 et le 15/03/06 équipée d'une version Windows XP Media center (les autres versions ont l'air exclues du programme).


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Donc cela ne concerne que les PC achetés entre le 26/10/06 et le 15/03/0*7* équipée d'une version Windows XP Media center (les autres versions ont l'air exclues du programme).



Merci


----------



## spleen (10 Décembre 2006)

pffffff !!! c'est pas Apple qui m'offrirait la mise à jour vers Leopard !!  
J'ai acheté un imac il y a une semaine; Si Leopard sort en janvier, j'adhère à Greenpeace et on coule le yacht d'iPapy


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Décembre 2006)

Au risque de casser le moral de tous ceux qui attendent de Vista une r&#233;volution, il faut juste leur rappeler qu'ils seront une fois de plus en retard gros broyage


----------



## wolverine (16 Décembre 2006)

sympa , apparement il aime pas vista !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2006)

Histoire d'aller un peu plus loin que les sarcasmes.


----------



## Didjo (16 Décembre 2006)

Absolument géniale cette vidéo...


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2006)

Excellent cette vidée


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:


> Au risque de casser le moral de tous ceux qui attendent de Vista une r&#233;volution, il faut juste leur rappeler qu'ils seront une fois de plus en retard gros broyage




Marrant. 

D'ailleurs, Clubic un fait un gros dossier de 20 pages sur Vista et en page 8 un jolie Vid&#233;o pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore vu tourner la RTM.


----------



## zigouiman (16 Décembre 2006)

Moi non plus j'aime pas Windows mais je pense que Microsoft a bien caché son jeu. Faut pas oublier que Vista est le fruit de 5 ans de développement continu, ça serait quand même du temps perdu pour juste faire un clone de OSX, non ?  

Mais Vista c'est bcp plus qu'une interface graphique il me semble si vous cherchez un peu les bonnes informations, ce qui va faire (peut-être) la puissance de Vista, c'est une *toute nouvelle intégration des applications web avec des interfaces vectorielles interactives via un nouveau langage appelé XAML*. Ce langage permettant de créer des visualisations 3D et des animations intégréées aux applications avec le nouveau format WPF.
De plus Office 12 a été complètement refondu (et graphiquement) pour être intégré avec un format d'enregistrement en XML. Vous me suivez ? Microsoft veut redéfinir tous les standards internet du marché, exit la nouvelle plate-forme de développement Adobe Flash Bref Microsoft se contre-balance des standards du marché, de Linux, des logiciels ouverts et du Mac, il veut tout changer avec le nouveau format WPF, un vrai format concurrent du flash pour présenter des animations. Il existera tout de même un format "ouvert" : le WPF/E fonctionnant sous Firefox ou Safari  : trop aimable !

En plus il faut considérer que les betas de Vista qui circulent ne correspondent pas du tout à ce que sera l'interface au final, qui ne sera dévoilée qu'au moment de la sortie mondiale.

Bref je pense qu'Apple va devoir faire face à la plus rude concurrence de sa récente histoire, car au moment ou Apple pense "design produit", Bill Gates veut refermer le monde autour d'une nouvelle stratégie déployée sur Internet, une innovation technologique impressionnante autour de systèmes qui ne fonctionneront essentiellement que sous Vista.

J'ai hâte de voir la stratégie d'Adobe via sa suite CS3 face au WPF, un petit lien ici pour comprendre les enjeux et le point de vue d'Adobe face à l'offensive généralisée

En criant au génie avec OS/X et Tiger on a rabaissé Bilou au titre de simple copieur, mais la revanche va être frontale. J'espère que Léopard sera à la hauteur, en tout cas cette fois, y'a vraiment de quoi baliser


----------



## romaing34 (16 Décembre 2006)

> En plus il faut considérer que les betas de Vista qui circulent ne correspondent pas du tout à ce que sera l'interface au final, qui ne sera dévoilée qu'au moment de la sortie mondiale.



J'ai testé la RC2, et j'ai mis la main sur une build 6000 (RTM donc) et rien de neuf à l'horizon côté interface....


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2006)

:modo: Vista est dispo pour les entreprises  et ce, depuis plusieurs semaines


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

C'est marrant comme l'effet de reflets que l'on retrouve un peut partout dans vista me fait penser à quelque chose...
C'est marrant comme l'explorateur en plein écran sur fond bleu que l'on voit dans la vidéo me fait penser à quelque chose...
:sleep:


----------



## MamaCass (17 Décembre 2006)

Moi je ne trouve pas &#231;a marrant, je trouve &#231;a affligeant, voir r&#233;voltant, mais surtout fatiguant.... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## zigouiman (17 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :modo: Vista est dispo pour les entreprises  et ce, depuis plusieurs semaines



C'est vrai Vista Business est déjà disponible, j'avais pas vu ! :rose:  Pour le reste c'est fin janvier 2007. J'ai un ami ingénieur informaticien (developpeur java) qui a fait récemment un stage Vista et il a été bluffé par les possibilités d'animations virtuelles offertes via internet. C'est pour ça que l'interface de Vista, c'est vraiment l'arbre qui cache la forêt, ça sert à rien de s'acharner à dire que certains effets de transparence ressemblent à ceux de OSX, on dirait que ça vous rassure, hein ?  

Ce qui fait pour l'instant la force d'OSX, c'est la stabilité, la sécurité, la rapidité, la simplicité du système. Microsoft comme d'hab' a choisi de proposer toujours plus de fonctionnalités et de nouvelles normes qui font table rase de tout de toutes les versions de Windaube précédentes. 
C'est pour ça qu'une alliance Apple/Adobe/Novell peut contrer la nouvelle future hégémonie de Microsoft en matière de standard. De toute façon, concernant les systèmes fermés Apple n'est pas non plus sans reproches 

Les standards sont faits pour être remplacés par d'autres, c'est la dure loi de l'informatique:rateau: Vous en faites pas avec Core Animation sur Léopard, Apple est loin d'avoir dit son dernier mot !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> C'est vrai Vista Business est d&#233;j&#224; disponible, j'avais pas vu ! :rose:  Pour le reste c'est fin janvier 2007. J'ai un ami ing&#233;nieur informaticien (developpeur java) qui a fait r&#233;cemment un stage Vista et il a &#233;t&#233; bluff&#233; par les possibilit&#233;s d'animations virtuelles offertes via internet.



Ben oui MS cherche &#224; tuer flash mais l&#224; je leur souhaite bonne chance : flash est r&#244;d&#233; depuis pas mal d'ann&#233;e et dispo sur d'autres syt&#232;mes que Windows ou Macos. &#199;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait d'ailleurs pas que Adobe fassent passer flash en Open Source (comme le pdf en sont temps). Puis de toutes fa&#231;ons, il y a une techno encore plus universelle (m&#234;me si tr&#232;s peu utilis&#233;e) : SVG, qui cohabitent d'ailleurs tr&#232;s bien avec flash  (voir cette page avec camino ou firefox).


----------



## Didjo (17 Décembre 2006)

Je pense que question standart ils ne changeron rien...
Puis dire que le design de Vista est l'arbre qui cache la foret, je sais pas si c'est juste - le design (on ne peut le nier) étant quand même bien copier sur Aqua, si la foret derrière suis les même norme on vera Core sur Windows dans pas longtemps...
Mais toutes les petites animations qu'il ya dans la vidéo liée précédemment sont à mes yeux vachement belles, et je pense que Front Row, vue l'interface assez jolie qu'il ont fait, là, en plein d'écran avec "démarrer" derrière, nécéssite quelques amélioration... Mais Apple copera pas, hein ! Pas bêtise !
Nan c'est vrai que sur ce coup là ils ont un peu assuré : la preview des applis quand on reste sur les fenêtres cachées (je reste basé sur la vidéo à la "page 8" c'est la seule de Vista que j'ai vu) c'est vraiment un bon plan... Mais à part ce truc en plein écran et le fait qu'il y ai des dégradé (vachement beau aussi) un peu tout le temps. Mais sinon y'a toujours des trucs pas intuitifs, et des bords de fenêtre mal fini...
Quoi qu'il en soit je pensais qu'ils feraient mieux... J'en suis presque déçu


----------



## tchico (18 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Excellent la video, Vista tout en plus:
> 
> - plus de bugs
> - plus de virus
> ...



De toute fa&#231;on
Que font-ils avec leurs PC ?
Ils cherche &#224; le faire fonctionner.......:love: 
ET puis
El&#232;ve un oiseau dans une cage et lache-le
Il tombe au sol 
Gardons notre libert&#233; et notre vue d'en haut........
Pour faire switcher une personne, il faut de l'eau b&#233;nite
Nous voil&#224; en plein paranormal
Sans jeux de mots.....
5 a mon actif, je n'ose plus les croiser
Ils me "frappent" de ne pas les avoir sorti plus t&#244;t 

Vista
Affaire &#224; suivre.....


----------



## tchico (18 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Le virus pour les adeptes de windaube, pour dire, tu vois il y a des virus aussi sur MAC OS:love:, pi entre nous on sait tous que OS est loin d'etre invulnérable , et je suis sur qu'il est plus vulnérable que XP, juste qu'en ce moment les lanceurs de virus s'en foutent, et surement qu'ils tournent tous sur MAC :love:, mais le jour ou ils vont s'y mettre a mon avis on va avoir une pandémie.



Très très probable.....


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

tchico a dit:


> Gardons notre liberté et notre vue d'en haut........



Houlà.... rien que ça !!!
C'est pas un peu prétentieux ça ?  

Quant au fait que les gens ne connaissent que le PC, à qui la faute ??
Apple pourrait se bouger le c.. de temps en temps.
Faire de l'autosatisfaction en se br.... devant des screenshots de Leopard c'est bien, mais ça va 2 minutes (en plus, ça rend sourd, et ça n'aide pas à écouter ses clients).
Ca fait combien d'années qu'on réclame un produit milieu de gamme évolutif ? nada...
Vous avez vu combien de pubs TV sur le Mac ? nada...
Le Mac, c'est un produit qui se VEND !!! en remontant ses manches et en allant au charbon


----------



## Didjo (18 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Houlà.... rien que ça !!!
> C'est pas un peu prétentieux ça ?
> 
> Quant au fait que les gens ne connaissent que le PC, à qui la faute ??
> ...



Si c'est prétentieux... Hé, Tchico, c'est pas toi qui fait les Macs, hein :bebe:

Euh, sinon, Apple fait ce qu'il peut, et il utilise l'iPod, et il fait bien... Mais moi j'en ai vu des pubs sur les Macs ! Même que y'avait God Moving Over je c-sais pas quoi de Moby, comme musique... Et est-il possible de résumer tout ce qu'offre OSX en plus que Vista en 1minutes ? Il faudrait 50 fois plus...
Là ou Apple devrait se remuer, c'est sur les prix...


----------



## boulifb (21 Décembre 2006)

Bah, tout ça pour ça.... pff! J'espère que les réelles nouveautés seront visible en programmation. L'API Windows est vraiment agréable à programmer. Visiblement, Vista se programmera en .NET 3.O.

Mac OS X a 6 ans d'avance sur Windows. Si l'écart d'avance technologique se réduira entre Vista et Leopard je prends les paris pour que Leopard soit toujours en avance sur Windows. Déjà quand j'étais gosse j'avais été subjugué par le fonctionnel des machines NeXt très en avance sur leur temps à l'époque. Je pense que la révolution se fera plus sur Leopard que sur Vista.

En plus 1GB de RAM recommandé pour ne rien faire... c'est un peu lourd. Une fois chargé Mac OS X utilise à peine 256MB de RAM interface graphique comprise.

à voir avec le temps...


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2006)

Un parfait résumé de tout ce qui a té de juste...


----------



## remiP5 (26 Décembre 2006)

voici une news parue dans zdnet présentant les différentes appli de vista.....

à vos réactions, prets, partez!!!!!

http://www.zdnet.fr/galerie-image/0,50018840,39364788-1,00.htm


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Décembre 2006)

Windows Vista a dit:
			
		

> Windows Movie Maker - Windows Vista vous offre l&#8217;opportunit&#233; de produire vos propres films. Filmez des sc&#232;nes de vie quotidienne, puis montez-les gr&#226;ce &#224; l&#8217;&#233;diteur sp&#233;cialis&#233;, *aux fonctions tr&#232;s &#233;l&#233;mentaires*, incorpor&#233; au syst&#232;me.


iMovie et iDvd ont encore de beaux jours devant eux&#8230;


----------



## tchico (26 Décembre 2006)

Si c'est cela Vista !!
Je garderai OSx encore une vingtaine d'années
D'ici là, Vista sera à la "cheville d'OSx"
A condition que notre OS n'évolurait plus d'une ligne de code:love: 

M'enfin, il fait se méfier de ce Bill G, il est un vrai renard
Ou plutôt un vrai troyen 
Il pourrait être le vers  dans la pomme pour notre avenir
 
A quand vista 2 ?


----------



## tchico (26 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Si c'est pr&#233;tentieux... H&#233;, Tchico, c'est pas toi qui fait les Macs, hein :bebe:



Didjo,
Tu n'as pas compris !
C'est pas de la pr&#233;tention, c'est de la prudence
Faut jamais sous-estimer son pire ennemi :love: 
Jamais dire jamais  :hosto:
La pomme avec vers deviendrai scandaleux :love: 

Apple doit concurrencer Windows pour subsister dans le temps.D'accord , il faut de la pub
C'est le nerf de la guerre
Pas se banaliser.......comme les PC
Osx est innovant 
J'aime cet OS qui se d&#233;marque
J'aimerai pas qu'Apple devienne un simple produit grand public
Oui, je sais
Je suis un peu pr&#233;tencieux.......
Mais c'est le prix pour conserver la qualit&#233; et fiabilit&#233; des produits Apple
Se d&#233;marqu&#233; pour conserver sa qualit&#233; et fiabilit&#233;
Une ferrari ne se vendra jamais au super-march&#233;
Alors faut choisir
Payer un peu plus et &#234;tre forc&#233;ment moins &#224; la port&#233;e de tous
Ou bien "consommer" de la carte m&#232;re et du logiciel de chez "bon march&#233;"
Affaire &#224; suivre......


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2006)

Salut.

R&#233;sum&#233; Vista &#224; un simple lifting de l'interface c'est &#234;tre loin de la r&#233;alit&#233;.
Alors, en effet, il y a eu des promesses non tenues (WinFS par exemple) et les concepteurs se sont beaucoup inspir&#233;s de ce qui se fait en face. Mais si on regarde un peu plus loin, on peut voir que Vista est une refonte totale du syst&#232;me, architectur&#233; autour de .Net, le tout accompagn&#233; de nombreuses API qui raviront (&#224; priori) les d&#233;veloppeurs.

Je pense par exemple &#224; Windows Communication Fundation (autrefois connue sous le nom _indigo_), qui devrait faire la place belle &#224; de nouveaux services Web, mais &#233;galement &#224; des outils de travail collaboratifs.

Ou encore, au couple Windows Presentation Framework et XAML (langage XML de description d'interface graphique, tr&#232;s inspir&#233; de XUL) mais &#233;galement &#224; DirectX10.

Plus haut, on parlait de la base de registre, il faut savoir que dans Vista, sa pr&#233;sence est principalement li&#233; &#224; des besoins de compatibilit&#233; avec les applications actuelles. Pour les application futures, il existe des alternatives (base de registre virtuelle li&#233;e &#224; l'application, utilisation d'un manifeste XML) qui amoindriront son r&#244;le.

Il ne fait aucun doute, pour moi, que Vista promet de belles choses dans l'avenir, tout comme OS X, la concurence a du bon. Personnellement, c'est essentiellement une question d'affinit&#233; avec le syst&#232;me qui me fait pr&#233;f&#233;rer OS X &#224; Windows.

Au final, au del&#224; de toute consid&#233;ration technique, la question &#224; se poser est de savoir si Leopard fera de l'ombre &#224; Vista... et pas l'inverse.

@+
iota


----------



## spleen (27 Décembre 2006)

De toute façon, parler de Vista sur un site pro-Apple, il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles  
Enfin... si ça peut aider certains esprits simples, c'est moins cher qu'un psy


----------



## romaing34 (27 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> De toute façon, parler de Vista sur un site pro-Apple, il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles
> Enfin... si ça peut aider certains esprits simples, c'est moins cher qu'un psy



D'un autre côté ce n'est pas très malin non plus d'envisager l'ensemble de la communauté de Macgé comme des talibans de l'OS X prêts à cracher sur Microsoft à la moindre occasion.

Cette vision manichéenne est d'autant plus erronée depuis la possibilité donnée aux mac users d'installer Windows nativement sur leurs machines.


----------



## spleen (27 Décembre 2006)

Romaing34, remonte un peu dans ce fil et tu liras quelques perles...  
Et on reparlera de "vision manichéenne"


----------



## da capo (27 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Romaing34, remonte un peu dans ce fil et tu liras quelques perles...
> Et on reparlera de "vision manichéenne"



vous voulez faire switcher des amis ? dites leur qu'ils ne sont pas prêts


----------



## tchico (28 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> vous voulez faire switcher des amis ? dites leur qu'ils ne sont pas prêts



Pas mal comme idée


----------



## elKBron (28 Décembre 2006)

comme cela a été dit plus haut, Vista pour les entreprises est deja sorti... mais malheur à celles qui l ont effectivement acquis : ICI

bis repetita non placent ...


----------



## Didjo (28 Décembre 2006)

Géant... On s'y attendai mais pas si vite 



tchico a dit:


> Didjo,
> La pomme avec vers deviendrai scandaleux :love:



Tchico ce que tu dis se rapproche très beaucoup de la réalité tant envers les PCistes que les pro-Macs...
Sinon le « scandaleux » de ma sign n'a rien  à voir avec la phrase d'avant... D'ailleurs... Changée


----------



## tchico (28 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> Géant... On s'y attendai mais pas si vite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime mieux.....


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

> Mais nous avons mis en place un système de défense en profondeur qui nous permet de nous défendre.



Ah?? c'est quoi??? MacOS? Unix? nan :rateau: 



> Microsoft, qui a déjà connu d'autres alertes, dédramatise. Dans ce type de circonstances, une alerte interne est lancée. « Nous faisons le nécessaire pour attaquer la racine du mal et aussi pour éviter que le remède soit pire que la maladie elle-même. Ce qui est déjà arrivé ! », observe Bernard Ourghanlian. Il faut une journée pour trouver la solution mais quatre à cinq semaines de tests pour la vérifier. S'il s'agit d'une urgence, le « patch » est mis à disposition sur Internet. Sinon, il est automatiquement inclus dans les mises à jour fournies le deuxième mardi de chaque mois. Le 9 janvier si tout va bien.




Tiens, le jour du Keynote de Steve Jobs :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tiens, le jour du Keynote de Steve Jobs :rateau:



[troll] S'il n'est pas en prison ce jour là...[/troll]


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> [troll] S'il n'est pas en prison ce jour là...[/troll]




Profanation !!


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

Visiblement Jobs n'a tiré aucun bénéfice financier de ces stock-options antidatées, donc je doute qu'il soit  derrière des barreaux pour cela, dans le pays où O.J Simpson est une pauvre victime d'acharnement judiciaire


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Visiblement Jobs n'a tiré aucun bénéfice financier de ces stock-options antidatées, donc je doute qu'il soit  derrière des barreaux pour cela, dans le pays où O.J Simpson est une pauvre victime d'acharnement judiciaire



Il existe un sujet pour discuter de ce problème-là.

Merci.


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

Mais euh c'est pas moi qui a commencé   

Pour recentrer le débat, je reviens sur un point qui me frappe sur ma beta de Vista : le système est complètement parano par défaut, la moindre action de l'utilisateur demandant confirmation par le "gestionnaire des comptes" (ou un truc du style une fois traduit lol).


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Mais euh c'est pas moi qui a commencé
> 
> Pour recentrer le débat, je reviens sur un point qui me frappe sur ma beta de Vista : le système est complètement parano par défaut, la moindre action de l'utilisateur demandant confirmation par le "gestionnaire des comptes" (ou un truc du style une fois traduit lol).



Que tu vois ce que certaines personnes peuvent choper sur le web je sais pas si c'est vraiment une mauvaise chose... (et je parle d'expérience...)


----------



## Didjo (30 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Que tu vois ce que certaines personnes peuvent choper sur le web je sais pas si c'est vraiment une mauvaise chose... (et je parle d'exp&#233;rience...)



C'est pas ceratines personnes, c'est Windows  (oh, bah j'ai mis une majuscule didons...)


----------



## romaing34 (30 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est vrai, mais c'est tout de même assez lourd (j'ai d'ailleurs désactivé ce truc, mon Vista n'étant pas relié à Internet, pas fou le type ) : le simple fait de rentrer dans le panneau de configuration demande une verif. administrateur  

Enfin dans l'ensemble je le trouve assez joli et agréable à utiliser ce Vista (je m'en sers surtout comme Media Center vers ma xbox 360, et quand je vois ce que je peux faire avec j'attend avec impatience de voir quelle va être la réaction d'Apple avec iTV).

Même si ça semble superficiel comme remarque, un petit coup de peinture à l'interface OS X serait bienvenue je trouve (d'ailleurs si je me rappelle bien j'étais pas le seul d'après un sondage macgé).


----------



## béné (31 Décembre 2006)

tchico a dit:


> Tout est dit
> 
> C'est bien là, le problème de Windows.
> Bati sur un terrain marécageux.
> ...



J'aime assez la metaphore...:love:


----------



## tchico (31 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est pas ceratines personnes, c'est Windows  (oh, bah j'ai mis une majuscule didons...)



Tu peux.c'est un r&#233;flexe..
Moi aussi, comme tous

l'(H)omme &#224; un grand d&#233;faut d'admirer ce (ceux) qui l'opprime*
voyez l'histoire
Les grands ont toujours &#233;t&#233; &#233;limin&#233;s.....


Bon r&#233;veillon &#224; tous et &#224; toutes
Que l'ann&#233;e 2007 nous apporte sant&#233;, prosp&#233;rit&#233; et pleins de bonnes nouvelles
Longue vie &#224; OSx.....


----------



## Didjo (31 Décembre 2006)

Bien dit !
A vous aussi !


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2006)

tchico a dit:


> Bon réveillon à tous et à toutes
> Que l'année 2007 nous apporte santé, prospérité et pleins de bonnes nouvelles


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  


> Longue vie à OSx.....


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2007)

*A lire absolument*.

C'moon.


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Janvier 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *A lire absolument*.
> 
> C'moon.



 :affraid: :affraid: j'espere que les gens se s'appercevoir, qu'ils vont se faire enfermer dans une prison   ,




> Afin d'emp&#234;cher des attaques actives, les pilotes de p&#233;riph&#233;rique doivent
> sonder le mat&#233;riel sous-jacent toutes les 30ms pour s'assurer que tout semble
> conforme. Ceci signifie que m&#234;me s'il ne se passe rien dans le syst&#232;me, une
> multitude de pilotes se r&#233;veillent trente fois par seconde juste pour
> s'assurer ... qu'il continue de ne rien se passer.




Whaouuu je comprends pourquoi intel s'active pour lancer des proc's 4 coeurs.... vu la puissance demand&#233;.....


Je RESTE sur mac moi 




> En juillet 2006, Cory Doctorow publiait une analyse sur la nature
> anticoncurrentielle du syst&#232;me de restriction de copie des iTunes d'Apple
> "Apple's Copy Protection Isn't Just Bad For Consumers, It's Bad For Business",
> Cory Doctorow, Information Week, 31 juillet 2006). La seule raison que je peux
> ...



ET dire qu'on se pleins du monopole actuel de m$



En lisant ceci, j'ai juste une remarque a faire si Apple licencierait mac os X... elle aurait de grande chance de gagner des parts de march&#233;....




> La nature tout &#224; fait odieuse de la protection de contenu de Vista
> pourrait finir par &#234;tre la plus grande incitation au piratage jamais cr&#233;&#233;.



Tiens &#231;a me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien le r&#233;sum&#233; rapide pour d&#233;cideurs press&#233;s :


> R&#233;sum&#233; pour d&#233;cideurs press&#233;s
> -----------------------------
> 
> Les sp&#233;cifications de la protection de contenu de Vista pourraient tr&#232;s bien
> constituer la plus longue annonce de suicide de l'histoire [note A].


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

encore un qui n'est pas sp&#233;cialement d&#233;coiff&#233; par vista :

ici

une phrase que j'aime bien  :

"Nearly all of the major, visible new features in Vista are already available in Apple's operating system, called Mac OS X, which came out in 2001 and received its last major upgrade in 2005"


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour Léopard il nous faut la Tour Eiffel 

"Festivités" du lancement de Vista en France.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour Léopard il nous faut la Tour Eiffel
> 
> "Festivités" du lancement de Vista en France.



 Je suis curieux de voir la le spot TV pour Vista.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> "Festivités" du lancement de Vista en France.



C'est une honte...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est une honte...



Ouais moi ça m'écoeure :sick::sick::sick:  

Utiliser un batiment appartenant à la Collectivité Publique pour la promo d'une boite privée c'est honteux


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ouais moi ça m'écoeure :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Utiliser un batiment appartenant à la Collectivité Publique pour la promo d'une boite privée c'est honteux





Et surtout une boite américaine !!!


----------



## spleen (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour le lancement de Leopard, il est prévu un karaoké au Campanile de la ZAC de Bleurilles sur Bré. Avec vin d'honneur et défilé de majorettes.


----------



## Didjo (19 Janvier 2007)

Ah ? Je me suis fais devancé alors j'avais prévu une bouf chez moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> "Festivit&#233;s" du lancement de Vista en France.


Moi, je ne peux pas y assister : j'ai piscine. Dommage.


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2007)

Ca va etre rigolo, car effectivement, les solutions Linux ne sont pas loin :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ouais moi ça m'écoeure :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Utiliser un batiment appartenant à la Collectivité Publique pour la promo d'une boite privée c'est honteux



Oui, enfin faut pas exagérer non plus. C'est pas gratos, et ça lui rapporte des sous, à la collectivité publique.
Et des sous, elle en a bien besoin...


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2007)

moi aussi, je loue ma maison, c'est pas paris, mais c'est bien, au moins, on est tranquille 

Personne?:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> moi aussi, je loue ma maison, c'est pas paris, mais c'est bien, au moins, on est tranquille
> 
> Personne?:rateau:



Peut-être pour le lancement du 1000ème Doom-like, avec une grade partie de paint-ball dans la forêt de Rambouillet ?

Ceci étant le titre de ce fil me surprend un peu. PC sous windows : 95% des ordinateurs ; Mac sous OsX = 5%.
Vous êtes sur que c'est pas plutôt "Léopard peut-il concurrencer Vista ?"


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

On parle de la "qualit&#233;" du syst&#232;me d'exploitation et non pas de la "quantit&#233;"


----------



## urgo94 (22 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre pour le lancement du 1000&#232;me Doom-like, avec une grade partie de paint-ball dans la for&#234;t de Rambouillet ?
> 
> Ceci &#233;tant le titre de ce fil me surprend un peu. PC sous windows : 95&#37; des ordinateurs ; Mac sous OsX = 5%.
> Vous &#234;tes sur que c'est pas plut&#244;t "L&#233;opard peut-il concurrencer Vista ?"



C'est aussi mon avis
et je rajoute cette pens&#233;e profonde.Dans une vie nous verrons a coup sur plus de "fen&#234;tres" que de L&#233;opards.


----------



## spleen (22 Janvier 2007)

De toute façon, tout le monde ne cesse de répéter que beaucoup de fonctionnalités "secrètes" de Leopard ne sont pas encore dévoilées.
Alors je ne vois pas très bien comment on peut comparer 2 OS dans ces conditions


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, on peut d&#233;j&#224; comparer Windows XP et Tiger, donc ca nous laisse une id&#233;e pour la suite  :rose:

edit : sans vouloir etre "mac-chauvine" j'esp&#232;re vraiment que Vista sera meilleur que XP, parce que beaucoup de mes clients en ont ras le bol de Windows... donc au moins pour tous les gens qui bossent sous windows malgr&#232; eux, il faut esp&#233;rer que ce sera meilleur.


----------



## manustyle (22 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est, les prix de Vista en Euros ont été dévoilés, et y a qu'une chose a dire : ça fait mal.   Dire que certains trouvaient XP cher 

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68565-microsoft-windows-vista-tarifs-francais.html


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Ca y est, les prix de Vista en Euros ont été dévoilés, et y a qu'une chose a dire : ça fait mal.   Dire que certains trouvaient XP cher
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68565-microsoft-windows-vista-tarifs-francais.html


Ben mon cochon... remarque, c'est pas si mal, avec des prix comme ça ils vont finir par se couler eux-même... Bienvenue sur Mac (ou Linux) !
Je pense que c'est une occasion rêvée pour les systèmes libres de se faire un peu de pub... Les institutions ou les écoles qui devront changer leurs systèmes ne seront sans doute pas enchantées de passer à la caisse avec des tarifs pareils


----------



## Macbeth (22 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> encore un qui n'est pas spécialement décoiffé par vista :
> 
> ici
> 
> ...




Ah bah oui effectivement. Il n'a pas l'air complètement aux anges, mais il est quand même content. Il est clair que Vista sera la meilleure version de Windows (heureusement).
Par contre, je ne vois pas trop ou est l'interrogation sur le comparatif Vista Vs OsX. Tous les descriptifs que je lit montrent un système d'exploitation qui rattrape tout juste son retard sur OsX Tiger. Alors que Léopard s'apprête à sortir.
Maintenant, soyons réalistes, Léopard, avec Vista en face, ne fera pas switcher énormément de monde, tout simplement parce-que l'argumentaire en faveurs du Mac sera plus abscons pour un novice qui ne verra que la trogne de son OS. Et comme windows à perdu sa salle tête (avec une bonne machine en tout cas), et bien la supériorité d'OsX qui n'était déjà pas évidente à faire comprendre malgré tous les arguments massues (techniques et visuels) va être plus difficile à défendre... préparez vous à argumenter sévèrement parce-que du "oui, mais tout ce qu'il avait pour lui OsX, c'était sa belle gueule et maintenant c'est fini"... et bien vous allez en entendre.
depuis un certain temps, tout ce qu'on nous opposait, c'était : "oui, mais il n'y a pas de copier coller pour les fichiers et on ne peux pas mettre les fenêtre en plein écran en cliquant sur le "+" ".... c'était l'argument qui enterrait définitivement MacOs X (depuis qu'au problème d'ouverture du système on opposait la possibilité d'installer windows, il ne restait plus que ça) . 

Maintenant ça va s'étoffer.


----------



## spleen (22 Janvier 2007)

Les tarifs Vista sont sortis.
Apparemment, Billou a de plus en plus de frais... 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34175-microsoft-vista-prix.htm


----------



## Tarul (23 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et surtout une boite américaine !!!



Juste pour savoir, tu aurais dis la même chose, si c'était apple qui aurait lancer leopard depuis la-bas? 



manustyle a dit:


> Ca y est, les prix de Vista en Euros ont été dévoilés, et y a qu'une chose a dire : ça fait mal.   Dire que certains trouvaient XP cher
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68565-microsoft-windows-vista-tarifs-francais.html





spleen a dit:


> Les tarifs Vista sont sortis.
> Apparemment, Billou a de plus en plus de frais...
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/34175-microsoft-vista-prix.htm



Même si l'on trouve cela très cher, il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont les prix des versions complètes.

A votre avis combien de pcistes achètes Vista volontairement pour leur nouvelle machine? Aucun ou presque, ils prennent ce qu'on leur donne, et le prix de windows est parfaitement dilué dans la machine. 90% des windows grand public vendus sont les oems.  Seuls ceux qui sont au courant des libertés de la licence complète de windows sont prêt a l'acheter.

Pour les entreprises, elles ont des contrats particuliers.

Personnellement, j'avais suivis le début du dev de vista(c'était avant mon switch). Il y avait de vrai innovation, mais la plupart ont été soit annulées soit reporté aux calandres grecs. Et le rajout petit à petit des protections ancré dans l'OS bouffant des cycles cpus qui ne rendent  aucuns services à l'utilisateur final.
Après Vista attire l'oeil des pcistes car graphiquement il est beau par rapport aux anciens windows, alors que Tiger reste assez "austère" moins "eye candy".

d'ailleurs au vu de certaines application, je ne serais pas étonnant que la version final de leopard soit plus "eye  candy"(plus bootcamp) que les anciens MAc oS pour attirer des switcheurs.


----------



## spleen (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est tout à fait vrai.
Je ne connais personne qui achète des versions "retail" de Windows (surtout que Microsoft est très tolérant en matière de licences OEM).
Attendons donc les prix OEM pour se faire une vraie idée...
Mais bon, quand même : 575 euros la version Integrale   ils y sont allés un peu fort.
Concernant Leopard, j'espère aussi qu'il y aura quelques efforts sur l'esthétique. Au bout de 2 mois de switch, le "alu brossé" de Tiger commence à être tristounet


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



Tarul a dit:


> M&#234;me si l'on trouve cela tr&#232;s cher, il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont les prix des versions compl&#232;tes.


Peut-&#234;tre, mais pour la conversion $/&#8364;, ils n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuill&#232;re...
La version int&#233;grale est commercialis&#233;e 380$ aux USA contre 575&#8364; en Europe...

Quand je passe que certains se plaignent du taux 1:1 que pratique Apple 

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

Et apr&#232;s on va dire que la pomme est d'or...

Tiens, je pensais &#224; un truc, apple n'a jamais propos&#233; de mise &#224; jour (migration) d'un OS existant vers un nouveau ?

Panther > Tiger
Tiger > L&#233;opard

A un co&#251;t inf&#233;rieur que l'achat de l'OS complet ? 

M&#234;me si 129 euros pour une version compl&#232;te c'est pas tr&#232;s cher


----------



## firenze (23 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> C'est tout à fait vrai.
> Je ne connais personne qui achète des versions "retail" de Windows (surtout que Microsoft est très tolérant en matière de licences OEM).
> Attendons donc les prix OEM pour se faire une vraie idée...




Selon mon revendeur (Belgique), çà donnerait à peu près çà :

Edition Familiale Basique OEM : 94,90 
Edition Familiale Premium OEM : 119,90 
Edition Intégrale OEM : 199,00 


Firenze.


----------



## spleen (23 Janvier 2007)

Ca mettrait à 120 euros la version Premium (qui sera certainement la plus vendue). C'est déja plus raisonnable ...
Tiger c'était combien déja ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Un avis intéressant :  L'ouverture du PC : le cauchemar de Microsoft et de Vista....


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un avis intéressant :  L'ouverture du PC : le cauchemar de Microsoft et de Vista....



 En même temps, accepterions nous de devoir nous limiter à quelques références  matériels et à abandonner certaines vieilleries  (Quoi, mon vieux jeu ne fonctionne plus ????? )

  Quand on monte sont PC, on aime avoir beaucoup de choix. Et pour mon expérience personnelle, je trouve que Windows fonctionne bien vu le nombre astronomique de matos quil doit faire fonctionner.


----------



## spleen (23 Janvier 2007)

Il est clair que les premiers qui vont s'aventurer à installer Vista sur des machines bien remplies de périphériques et softs en tous genres peuvent s'attendre à quelques grands moments de solitude ... 
Mais bon, c'est assez logique. En effet, vu la quantité astronomique de trucs qui tournent sous Windows, il est normal que Microsoft ne puisse pas tout contrôler et valider.


----------



## sabearts (24 Janvier 2007)

Ben en tout cas moi, j'ai eu un aperçu graphique de Vista, et je suis scandalisé (c'est le mot) par ce que j'ai vu: il est complètement impossible de croire qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une copie de OSX (quelqu'il soit!) tout y est, même les "gadgets" comme ils disent, l'interface ("Aero", quelle piteuse copie de "Aqua" quand même!), un lecteur WM 11 avec le look affiché d'iTunes, l'aspect un peu purifié, même la poubelle, tout, tout, tout! J'ai la méchante impression d'avoir été cambriolé pendant la nuit et que tout ce qui rendait mon mac si beau a été recopié. J'ignore quelle en sera la facilité ou les performances à l'utilisation (même le processeur est le même dorénavant...), mais je suis vraiment triste de voir qu'une chose pareille est possible.

Cela prouve au moins que MS a peur d'Apple, pour vouloir le recopier de si près. Et que MS reconnaît que XP n'a pas du tout été à la hauteur. Mais ça me console peu... et les droits d'auteur?


----------



## spleen (24 Janvier 2007)

sabearts a dit:


> Cela prouve au moins que MS a peur d'Apple, pour vouloir le recopier de si pr&#232;s.





Une bonne tranche de rigolade avant d'aller se coucher, il para&#238;t que c'est excellent pour la sant&#233;. Merci...


----------



## tbr (24 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> [...]report&#233; aux calandres grecs[...]



Tout le monde le sait que les grec(que)s en ont sous le capot. 

Il s'agit des calendes (de calendriers) grecques, bref, d'une chose dont tu dois attendre la venue sans jamais la voir venir vu qu'elle n'existe pas... comme les calendriers grecs (sous entendu, de la Gr&#232;ce antique)

Sacr&#233; toi, va !

Amiti&#233;s. 


Pour le reste, j'acquiesce en ta faveur. J'ai personnellement soit obtenu  Windows en OEM (dans le PC), soit achet&#233; la version (toujours en OEM) mais en compl&#233;ment d'un matos. Payer un Windows plein pot, c'est bon pour les pigeonn&#233;(e)s de la carte bancaire.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

sabearts a dit:


> un lecteur WM 11 avec le look affiché d'iTunes



T'es sur de bien l'avoir regardé WMP11? :mouais:


----------



## DrFatalis (24 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de recevoir de la pub pour des PC avec vista premium... Ce sont des PC à 699 euros (UC+ecran+clavier).
Le surcout lié à vista est donc, en OEM, parfaitement comparable à celui correspondant à XP.

Le prix des PC windows n'augmentera pas.


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> T'es sur de bien l'avoir regard&#233; WMP11? :mouais:


Il confond sans doute avec le machin du zune, qui lui a un look proche d'itunes mais en noir.


DrFatalis a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir de la pub pour des PC avec vista premium... Ce sont des PC &#224; 699 euros (UC+ecran+clavier).
> Le surcout li&#233; &#224; vista est donc, en OEM, parfaitement comparable &#224; celui correspondant &#224; XP.
> 
> Le prix des PC windows n'augmentera pas.


Pour les home basic, oui, mais tu  n'aurais pas les "nouveaut&#233;s" graphiques de vista(si j'ai bien compris les diff&#233;rences entre les versions), ou alors cela consomme des ressources. Y a pas longtemps j'ai vu une confid d'entr&#233;e de gamme de dell a 400&#8364;. Si l'OS n'augmente pas en oem, la multiplicit&#233; des versions, et les ressources que peut consommer vista suivant les options choisis/utilisations ont quand m&#234;me un impact sur la machine.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2007)

Lu ce matin


> La premi&#232;re nouveaut&#233; est l'interface graphique qui a &#233;t&#233; revue pour la rendre plus accessible aux utilisateurs novices par un aspect plus graphique et donc plus explicite un peu &#224; l'image de ce que propose Apple avec son syst&#232;me Mac OS X.



Int&#233;gralement copi&#233; plut&#244;t, lire les 4 pages&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (25 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime bien avec vista c'est que ce qui est cens&#233; prot&#233;ger l'utilisateur se retourne contre lui et d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu le fameux UAC est directement d&#233;sactiv&#233; par la plupart des utilisateurs (les gestionnaires de pac info charg&#233; de la s&#233;curit&#233; vont s'arracher les cheveux)

"UAC : Avec l'UAC activ&#233; il faut, par exemple, sept clics pour supprimer un raccourci, ce qui est tout de m&#234;me un peu contraignant !"

sinon, c'est le vrai bordel sur les forums de pcistes concernant la version &#224; acheter : laquelle? oem ou pas oem? mise &#224; jour vista depuis un xp oem ou pas?

bref la gestion des licences c'est un vrai pandemonium


----------



## firenze (25 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ce que j'aime bien avec vista c'est que ce qui est cens&#233; prot&#233;ger l'utilisateur se retourne contre lui et d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu le fameux UAC est directement d&#233;sactiv&#233; par la plupart des utilisateurs (les gestionnaires de pac info charg&#233; de la s&#233;curit&#233; vont s'arracher les cheveux)
> 
> "UAC : Avec l'UAC activ&#233; il faut, par exemple, sept clics pour supprimer un raccourci, ce qui est tout de m&#234;me un peu contraignant !"
> 
> ...



Ces captures d'&#233;cran datent de la B&#234;ta 2 de Vista (mai 2006) et les choses ont nettement &#233;volu&#233; depuis, m&#234;me si UAC peut parfois encore &#234;tre un peu enquiquinant.

Ce que je trouve marrant, c'est cette accumulation d'articles, de remarques sur de nombreux sites Mac, soulignant, souvent avec un regard assez biais&#233;, d'&#233;ventuelles faiblesses de Vista, &#224; l'approche de sa sortie. Je me trompe peut-&#234;tre, mais j'ai un peu l'impression d'une sorte d'attente impatiente pour que Microsoft se plante, amenant par la m&#234;me occasion des cars entiers de switchers &#224; Cupertino. 

Pour utiliser quotidiennement Mac OS X et Windows XP et pour avoir tester plusieurs versions de Vista, je ne pense pas  que  Microsoft va se planter sur le sujet. Certes, comme &#224; toute sortie d'un nouveau Windows, on aura droit aux traditionnelles incomptatibilit&#233;s logicielles et mat&#233;rielles, aux ordinateurs trop vieux pour supporter l'OS, aux d&#233;couvertes des premiers bugs et failles des s&#233;curit&#233;s graves et &#224; l'arriv&#233;e des patches qui vont avec, aux raleries tout aussi habituelles sur les prix, les licences, les m&#233;canismes des protection, les fonctions mal habouties et le "c'&#233;tait mieux avant", ainsi qu'&#224; l'observation minitieuse de l'&#233;volution des ventes...

Mais malgr&#233; les critiques que l'on peut lui faire, il n'emp&#234;che que Vista constitue &#224; de nombreux points de vue une avanc&#233;e majeure sur XP et comble une grosse partie de foss&#233; qui s&#233;parait Mac OS X &#224; Windows sans pour autant atteindre sa simplicit&#233; et sa coh&#233;rence. Sur certain points, mon avis est que Vista creuse m&#234;me l'&#233;cart, je trouve par exemple le Finder tr&#232;s pataud par rapport &#224; l'Explorateur Windows, et l'Explorateur de Vista est lui-m&#234;me un vrai bonheur par rapport &#224; celui d'XP. De plus, je pense que Microsoft n'ouvrira plus une voie aussi royale &#224; ses concurents Linux et Apple, comme elle l'a fait en mettant plus de 5 ans &#224; sortir un successeur &#224; XP apr&#232;s un d&#233;vellopement chaotique et une flopp&#233;e d'abandon de fonctionnalit&#233;s. N'oublions pas non plus la grosse campagne de pub dont ont entend d&#233;j&#224; les pr&#233;mices pour la sortie de Vista et Office 2007, qui aura &#224; coeur de redorer le blason de Windows. 

C'est, je pense, pour le moment, Apple qui est sous pression, ne pouvant se permettre de sortir un Leopard qui ne renvoie pas au minimum Vista au temps de la pr&#233;histoire. Rappelez-vous d'ailleurs cette communication aggressive lors de la premi&#232;re pr&#233;sentation de Leopard, Apple pr&#233;tendant pr&#233;senter "Vista 2.0", alors que les fonctions pr&#233;sent&#233;es n'offraient somme toute quasi rien de vraiment novateur par rapport &#224; Vista, Steve Jobs nous sugg&#233;rant alors que les plus grosses am&#233;liorations &#233;taient gard&#233;es secr&#232;tes "pour emp&#234;cher Microsoft de copier trop t&#244;t" ! 

En tant qu'utilisateur Mac et Windows, j'avoue &#234;tre assez heureux de cette concurrence, on commence enfin a avoir un Windows qui a de la gueule, et L&#233;opard risque d'&#234;tre une bien plus grande avanc&#233;e que ne l'&#233;tait Tiger par rapport &#224; Panther...

Firenze.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

TF1 va faire une émission spéciale vista avec Flavie Flamant :mouais:

J'espère pour eux qu'ils ne feront pas ça en direct,, imaginez l'effet d'un BSOD sur des millions de bovidé[sstrike] français :afrais: :hosto:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; que j'avais du mal avec cette cha&#238;ne, mais l&#224; je crois que je vais &#234;tre d&#233;finitivement sevr&#233; :rose:


----------



## huexley (25 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> TF1 va faire une émission spéciale vista avec Flavie Flamant :mouais:
> 
> J'espère pour eux qu'ils ne feront pas ça en direct,, imaginez l'effet d'un BSOD sur des millions de bovidé[sstrike] français :afrais: :hosto:




Aucune chance que ce soit en direct 

Une idiote qui présente une bouse, moi je dit c est immanquable !


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

J'esp&#232;re qu'elle fera une d&#233;mo de la reconnaissance vocale


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Janvier 2007)

La pub PC que j'ai lu concernait vista premium, pas une home basic...

Quand je vois le rouleau compresseur publicitaire de MS à l'occasion du lancement de Vista, je me dis que Microsoft ne sait pas faire de systéme d'exploitation mais sait parfaitement les vendre alors qu'Apple sait faire des systémes d'exploitation mais ne sait pas comment les vendre....


----------



## tbr (25 Janvier 2007)

Voilà une intervention à laquelle j'adhère, malgré ma (nouvelle) réticence envers Windows Vista  - que j'ai utilisée en veux-tu en voilà, en plus es autres versions de Windows.

Wait & See.


----------



## Didjo (25 Janvier 2007)

Il faudrait faire un récapitulatif des magnifiques nouvelles fonctions et copiées de Vista histoire de le filer à Flament qu'elle change d'avis sur le but de son emission...

Nan serieux !


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

Saura-t-elle supprimer un raccourci ???


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Saura-t-elle supprimer un raccourci ???



Ca fait peur de voir des choses comme ça


----------



## Max77 (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est une blague ou c'est sérieux?
On voit où ils ont mis la sécurité!


----------



## tbr (26 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas, j'attends que Billou chante "Vistaaaaaaaa" à la StarAC

... Ou, comment un produit de cons... sommation rend définitivement pas crédible une TV qui ne l'était plus trop : Thé & Faim

Pourvu que ça plante !
/me prie pour que Vistaflament nous fasse(nt) un joli plantage mais vu que ce ne sera pas du vrai direct mais du décalé léger (de quelques minutes), on n'y verra que du feu.

Enfin, comme "on" dit, "on" est un con. Nous verrons le subterfuge.


----------



## jeremyl (26 Janvier 2007)

bon, les gars c'est super sympa de faire les demago en disant simplement TF1, c'est de la merde. Honnetement je vois pas ce qu'elle a de pire que les autres....
Et au moins celle la on la paie pas. Je trouve canal+ encore pire que tout le reste ( payer une fortune pour 3 films bidons 2 match de foot et un film de boule..) Enfin bref...

Que penseriez vous de TF1 si Steve Jbs avait decider de faire un enorme lancement de Leopard (et le fera peut etre..) sur cette chaine. Et auriez vous le meme jugement si Apple decidait de fusionner le catalogue de leur Istore avec celui de TF1.... Et bien je suis sur que vous telechargerier tous des videos des series pourries a la LOST de tf1....

C'etait mon piti coup de geule...:rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> TF1 va faire une émission spéciale vista avec Flavie Flamant :mouais:



Euh une pub... donc ça ne va pas durer longtemps heureusement!

Et puis sinon MS va faire un feu d'artifice à La Défense aussi... 

A.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> donc &#231;a ne va pas durer longtemps heureusement!


Selon des souces bien inform&#233;es  TF1 devrait durer encore longtemps :mouais: :sick:


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

jeremyl a dit:


> bon, les gars c'est super sympa de faire les demago en disant simplement TF1, c'est de la merde. Honnetement je vois pas ce qu'elle a de pire que les autres....
> Et au moins celle la on la paie pas. Je trouve canal+ encore pire que tout le reste ( payer une fortune pour 3 films bidons 2 match de foot et un film de boule..) Enfin bref...
> 
> Que penseriez vous de TF1 si Steve Jbs avait decider de faire un enorme lancement de Leopard (et le fera peut etre..) sur cette chaine. Et auriez vous le meme jugement si Apple decidait de fusionner le catalogue de leur Istore avec celui de TF1.... Et bien je suis sur que vous telechargerier tous des videos des series pourries a la LOST de tf1....
> ...


----------



## dani (26 Janvier 2007)

http://atvs.vg.no/player/index.php?id=7334

Tiens donc Microsoft Norvège, si quelqu'un peut traduire.
Enfin, on comprend le fond


----------



## dvd (26 Janvier 2007)

pour le lancement du 30 janvier &#224; la D&#233;fense, il y aura une d&#233;mo en direct de Vista? J'ai bien envie de rigoler moi ... pouf, un "ctrl+alt+suppr" 
sinon pour en revenir au sujet, je pense que le grand public se fiche des mac. pour lui, il un ordinateur c'est forc&#233;ment windows dessus. il le trouve beau (le mac) mais si ca marche pas avec microsoft, bah il ach&#232;te pas le jannot.. 
il faut qu'Apple communique davantage sur le Mac et "d&#233;laisser" un peu l'iPod car on en bouffe &#224; tous les rateliers...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Encore un très bon billet de Tristan Nitot : «Ce qu'on ne vous a pas dit à propos de Windows Vista»


----------



## DrFatalis (26 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir à l'instant qu'en Norvége, l'ordinateur qui sert a faire la pub de vista est un...Imac! Bien reconnaissable...
Voilà a quoi nous mêne l'erreur bootcamp: 
- faire en sorte que les mac-user soient les seuls à acheter windows (non EOM) 
- faire la pub de windows:  ze systeme tellement bon que même les macs y zy sont venus, ma bonne dame!


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est ni la premi&#232;re, ni la derni&#232;re fois que des machines affichent windows &#224; l'&#233;cran sur les pubs.

pas de quoi en faire une maladie amha


----------



## jeremyl (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69:


Je ne comprends pas bien ton image, y'a pas plus de pub sur tf1 que sur les autres chaines lol..... 

Bon sans rancune


----------



## urgo94 (26 Janvier 2007)

jeremyl a dit:


> etudiant69:
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien ton image, y'a pas plus de pub sur tf1 que sur les autres chaines lol.....
> ...




Non, il y a juste plus de personnes pour les regarder!.


----------



## tbr (27 Janvier 2007)

Dr Fatalis > pourquoi cette cra&#238;nte (injustifi&#233;e) envers Windows ?

(De toute mani&#232;re Microsoft &#233;crase le march&#233; des OS (grand public) -- ton ironique).
Mais nous allons tous renverser la vapeur, n'est-ce pas ? 

Tu sembles, &#224; travers tes propos, oublier la puissance d'attirance de macOSX,

je te cite :

"Je viens de voir &#224; l'instant qu'en Norv&#233;ge, l'ordinateur qui sert a faire la pub de vista est un...Imac! Bien reconnaissable...
Voil&#224; a quoi nous m&#234;ne *l'erreur bootcamp*: 
- faire en sorte que les mac-user soient les seuls &#224; acheter windows (non EOM) 
- *faire la pub de windows:  ze systeme tellement bon que m&#234;me les macs y zy sont venus*, ma bonne dame!

Trouver que BootCamp est la bo&#238;te de pandore dans laquelle les MacUsers vont s'engouffrer pour installer Visa est tr&#232;s fort. C'est faire preuve de m&#233;fiance et cela est bien dommage.
Va falloir croire un peu plus au pouvoir du MacUser f&#251;t-il aussi issu de chez Windows/PC.

Pour ma part, et pour te rassurer, "l'Intellisation" de Mac m'aura permis d'enfin faire de l'informatique, de la vraie, de la couillue, avec Mac. J'ai switch&#233; et ne compte pas donc revenir sous XPPro SP2, sauf contraint par mon job.

Bref, je pense que la qualit&#233; intrins&#232;que de MacOSX p/r &#224; celle (qu'on cherche encore) de Windows EST d'apporter ce dont a besoin l'utilisateur. Tout MacOSX (ou presque) est tourn&#233; vers toi, moi, nous. Pourquoi voudrais-tu alors que nous, ex "prisonniers" du Goulag (Waouw, l'imaaaag...) Microsoftien, revenions, m&#234;me pour une visite de courtoisie &#224; notre ge&#244;le Windows (sauf obligation expresse), &#224; Windows ?

Rassures-toi. De mon c&#244;t&#233;, je suis conquis par MacOSX, je demeure MacOSX. Et j'ai assez soup&#233; (au taff) de XP Pro pour faire la diff&#233;rence entre le bon et le moyen? Tu sauras retrouver qui est le bon je pense.

Amiti&#233;s


----------



## Tarul (27 Janvier 2007)

mais toi tu es venu sur mac avec l'id&#233;e de d&#233;couvrir mac os X, avec la s&#233;curit&#233; de mettre un windows au cas o&#249;. Il y a des cas o&#249; des personnes ach&#232;tes les macs intel comme des pcs, et suivant la pr&#233;sentation que l'on leur fait, ils acceptent plus ou moins l'obligation de reboot sous mac os pour mettre &#224; jour bootcamp afin de mettre &#224; jour les drivers windows. Nous avans des personnes de&#231;ut sur le forum.

Le tout est de bien pr&#233;senter la chose. mais pour le moment, on a pas encore trop d'utilisateur peu experiment&#233; qui connaisse bootcamp. Pour cause(et c'est tant mieux), ce n'est pas un logiciel stable(ou plutot les driver), et il n'est pas int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; tiger.

Le windows sur mac, je ne le vois que comme un compl&#233;ment au cas o&#249; mac os X n'est pas capable d'executer les applications comme les jeux(vaut mieux un pc ou une console vu comment cela evolue) ou les applications 3D.

Et encore on ne parle pas de la licence ni comment les drm s'enfonce un peu plus dans Vista.


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Janvier 2007)

"la puissance d'attirance de macOSX" (de l'ipod, oui  )

Malgré cette "puissance" (PC), il est parfaitement illusoire de croire quAapple pourrait représenter plus de quelques % du marché (ce qui ne me gène pas: Porsche représente bien moins encore en % du marché auto, et tout ca très bien pour eux - sans compter que cela nous met à l'abri des virus).

Ce qui me chagrine, c'est de constater que windows, autrefois décrié, est attendu comme le messie par certains utilisateurs. Windows dans un Mac, c'est comme une Ferrari Diesel: ça roule, mais il y une erreur quelque part!

Ce qui est navrant, c'est de voir des "switcher" acheter un macbook pour faire beau, mais surtout continuer à utiliser MSN et les jeux et leurs versions inavouables de windows, autrement dit d'avoir une part croissante de mac qui tournent principalement sous windows. Permettre cela a été, de mon point de vu (de Sirius) une erreur de la part d'Apple. Cela renforce de fait l'impression que windows est indispensable (même sur Mac) et que donc il n'y a pas de véritable informatique (la vraie, avec des poils et des lignes de commande) en dehors de windows... 

Paradoxalement, j'ose espérer que les tarifs légaux délirants de Vista vont gripper ce phénomène de faux-switch. 

Apple computer vend(ait) un couple ordi/OS. Si apple inc. arrive à vendre toujours autant, voire plus d'ordi, qui tourne sous windows, peu lui importe: les ventes sont faites. Qui plus est, toutes les innovations apple, qui rapportent des brouzouf, tournent sous windows: Itune bien entendu, le bien nommé (i thunes, oui!) qui commande l'ipod et l'apple TV (en attendant l'iphone). Seules les applis pros, à l'aise sur du matériel pro dans des marchés de niche (cinéma, musique, web servers...) échappent à ce "désenchantement permanent".

Oui, OSX est un excellent systéme, le meilleur actuellement, mais croire qu'à cause de cela nous allons voir aborder sur nos côtes des boat peoples de switchers et que, la nuit venu, des légions de "OSswitchers" vont sortir de leur gousse et se répandre sur le monde informatique ( ) c'est faire preuve d'une étrange inhibition de l'esprit critique qu'entraine l'attitude du vouloir croire (comme disait l'autre).

Ne jamais oublier qu'apple n'a pas su s'imposer lorsqu'elle représentait 20% des PC et qu'elle proposait system 6 en face de DOS 3.1...

Je vois bien qu'il est utile, indispensable parfois (dans l'éducation nationale, nombre de programmes indispensables au bac ne tournent que sous windows!), d'utiliser windows. Mais le faire sur un mac est trahir le "ghost in the shell", l'esprit de la machine, le boulot de Raskin et de ses collégues...
Acheter vista légalement et le lancer via bootcamp sur un mac parce qu'on a besoin de l'ogiciels windows ? Vista coute dans les 500 euros, et j'ai vu des portables PC moches à 454 euros lors de soldes, "vista ready" qu'y disait... Alors si windos est si indispensable, mieux vaut l'utiliser sur une machine dédiée qui coute moins cher, à elle seule, que ce damné OS!

Et que le Mac reste ce qu'il est: une machine pour bosser et créer, libéré des entraves liées à la gestion d'un matériel plutot qu'à son utilisation quotidienne, permettant de s'exprimer pleinement en étant, en toutes circonstances, sur et certains que "l'intendance suivra".

C'était le "vieux con du Mac" qui résiste encore (et toujours) à l'invasion windows...:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2007)

jeremyl a dit:


> bon, les gars c'est super sympa de faire les demago en disant simplement TF1, c'est de la merde. Honnetement je vois pas ce qu'elle a de pire que les autres....
> Et au moins celle la on la paie pas. Je trouve canal+ encore pire que tout le reste ( payer une fortune pour 3 films bidons 2 match de foot et un film de boule..) Enfin bref...
> 
> Que penseriez vous de TF1 si Steve Jbs avait decider de faire un enorme lancement de Leopard (et le fera peut etre..) sur cette chaine. Et auriez vous le meme jugement si Apple decidait de fusionner le catalogue de leur Istore avec celui de TF1.... Et bien je suis sur que vous telechargerier tous des videos des series pourries a la LOST de tf1....
> ...



TF1, c'est de la merde, pas la peine d'y revenir dessus...  




jeremyl a dit:


> etudiant69:
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien ton image, y'a pas plus de pub sur tf1 que sur les autres chaines lol.....



Si, justement. Faut bien payer Bouygues.  



DrFatalis a dit:


> C'était le "vieux con du Mac" qui résiste encore (et toujours) à l'invasion windows...:love:



Et je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi !  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2007)

@Jeremyl: Peut-&#234;tre que tu n'as pas vu qu'un  lien se cachait dans ce post


----------



## Tarul (27 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "la puissance d'attirance de macOSX" (de l'ipod, oui  )
> 
> Malgré cette "puissance" (PC), il est parfaitement illusoire de croire quAapple pourrait représenter plus de quelques % du marché (ce qui ne me gène pas: Porsche représente bien moins encore en % du marché auto, et tout ca très bien pour eux - sans compter que cela nous met à l'abri des virus).
> 
> ...


Je pense aussi que certains Mac User sont content d'avoir windows avec de meilleur perf que sur les Mac powerpc. Je ne sais pas combien ils sont dans ce cas là, mais je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils apprécient cette possibilité.

Windows indispensable? Au risque de créée une polémique en disant cela, mais oui windows peut se révéler indispensable aujourd'hui. Pas tous le temps, heureusement. 

Pourquoi? Les entreprises qui ont une architecture windows(totalement ou en partie).
Je travaille actuelement dans une mutelle d'importance en france, ils sont sur windows et pour longtemps. Pourquoi? tout simplement parce qu'à un moment "t", ils ont conçut une architecture applicative métier qui possède une très forte adhérence avec windows. Toutes leurs applications métiers sont basé sur un client windows en delphi.

il me semble aussi par exemple, que pour la mise en place de kerberos, les postes windows ne sont totalement supportés que par un contrôleur Windows. Car MS à ajouter une extension au paquets kerberos qui sont les seuls à connaître le contenu et que les autres serveurs kerberos refuse d'office. bien sûr cette extension du standard n'est pas documenté et est propriétaire.

enfin windows est indispensable pour tous les utilisateurs qui utilisent des applications spécifiques et qui n'ont pas d'équivalent sous linux ou sous mac os X.

Je terminerai en disant que Microsoft à su reformer une plateforme qui était à la base ouverte. Plus les windows se succèdent, plus toute est contrôlé et certifié. C'est à double tranchant, la certification des drivers permets de minimiser les plantage dû au driver, mais en même temps les drm sont encore plus implémentér, et les spécifications des matériels encore plus protéger. Conséquence les systèmes libres en patîssent déjà et plus encore dans le futur.

Pour vista sur nos macs, Darkorange et moi même, nous déconseillons l'installation de ce système sur nos machines. Notamment parce qu'apple ne propose pas des drivers pur ce dernier. 

Par contre dire que Vista est à 500, c'est à moitié vrai. Seule la version complète(Ultimate/intégrale) est à 575, les autres versions sont moins chères. Plus encore les version dites "Oem".

Vista est il un concurrent serieux pour léopard?
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux se demander, Leopard se veut il être un vrai challenger(en pdm et en fonctionnalité) de vista?
Impossible à dire aujourd'hui, on ne connais pas toutes les fonctionnalités de ce dernier.
Par contre, Apple a donné un signe fort cet été. "Introduce to Vista 2.0"
Je pense qu'apple veut vraiment prendre des parts de marchés à MS et aux pc en général. Reste à savoir si ils vont continuer a mettre la pression.
Je suis sûr que les magazines pc attendent aussi au tournant léopard.


Mais Vista, ne fait que rattraper le retard en fonctionnalité et emprisonne encore un peu plus les utilisateurs avec les DRM et les certifications pour les medias HD. Tout va bien lorsque tu prends tout pour faire du Vista et du HD, mais pour passer sur du linux par exemple, que va t'il se passer?


----------



## Manu (27 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble que l'on parle de concurrent lorsqu'il y a un dénominateur commun. Leopard serait concurrent de Vista si l'utilisateur avait le choix d'installer l'un ou l'autre sur sa machine.

Par contre ce que je peux affirmer sans trahir la NDA à laquelle je suis soumis, c'est que jusqu'à présent, les softs étaient appréciés par leur performance et la facilité d'utilisation. Leopard  introduira un nouveau critère d'appréciation d'un soft. Ce que Apple appelle l'effet WOW. 

C'est à dire un système agréable à utiliser. Cela se verra plus concrètement à travers les applications qui profiteront des technologies apportées par Leopard.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est s&#251;r qu'avec Core Animation, les iSight sur toutes les machines, l'Apple Remote, la r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante, Bonjour,
on peut envisager pas mal d'effet Wow!


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Par contre ce que je peux affirmer sans trahir la NDA à laquelle je suis soumis, c'est que jusqu'à présent, les softs étaient appréciés par leur performance et la facilité d'utilisation. Leopard  introduira un nouveau critère d'appréciation d'un soft. Ce que Apple appelle l'effet WOW.


 Eh ben, si cet effet WOW n'est pas qu'un gadget, ça promet... Je m'en réjouis d'avance.   :love: 
De toutes façons, il faudra bien que Leopard ait un truc vraiment à part et totalement renversant pour rivaliser avec Vista...


----------



## tbr (28 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> mais toi tu es venu sur mac avec l'id&#233;e de d&#233;couvrir mac os X, avec la s&#233;curit&#233; de mettre un windows au cas o&#249; [...]



Oui.

Et non.

En fait, je croyais que XP allait me manquer, sous entendu, MacOSX ne pourrait combler les vides mais j'ai tr&#232;s vite compris que cela n'&#233;tait pas vrai.

Si vista est dans mon iMac (en natif), c'est bien le diable si je l'ai utilis&#233; 2 ou trois fois depuis son installation... et quand je dis deux ou trois fois, il s'agissait plus de voir son interface (et de la trouver vraiment trop "haribo" - je dirais plut&#244;t "harry vous veut du bien") que de l'utiliser. Environ 10 minutes par s&#233;ance.

Tu me diras : balances d&#233;finitivement Windows.
C'est bien ce que je compte faire, d&#232;s que ma formation sera finie et que je ne devrai plus bosser chez moi sur XP (supprim&#233; de iMac au  - mauvais - profit de Vista) pour rattraper mes lacunes et comprendre les logiciels de m*** qu'on utilise.





DR Fatalis a dit:


> Ce qui est navrant, c'est de voir des "switcher" acheter un macbook pour faire beau, mais surtout continuer &#224; utiliser MSN et les jeux et leurs versions inavouables de windows, autrement dit d'avoir une part croissante de mac qui tournent principalement sous windows.



Cf ma r&#233;ponse donn&#233;e pr&#233;c&#233;demment.
D'ailleurs, je l'avoue, je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; MSN (ni AIM, ou Yahoo). Tout juste ai-je eu besoin d'avoir une adresse passport pour des t&#233;l&#233;chargements quand j'avais du $crosoft.
MSN, Outlook (express) et Internet explorer sont les trois choses qui me donnent de l'urticaire et me font rendre de la bave. Je deviens poilu, mes dents poussent et percent mon menton. j'ai les yeux qui jaunissent et j'ai des envies de bouffer du Bill. Je HAIS IE (pour avoir assez eu de souci comme Web Designer)... et c'est peu de le dire.

Quant &#224; MSN et Outlook (express), d&#232;s la fin de l'installation Windows, je les &#233;radique au lance-flamme.
Promis jur&#233; crach&#233; donc, je n'ai m&#234;me pas MSN. Je ne tchatte pas, d'ailleurs, &#231;a bousille l'orthographe et &#231;a rend con. 
Et les jeux... J'en tamponne. S'il faut jouer ? Ben tiens, hop ! Une console.

Qui a dit XBox ?

Un Mac tournant sous Windows ?
Alors l&#224;, je ne comprends m&#234;me pas comment des arsouilles peuvent faire ce genre de chose.

- "Tu le fais bien, toi, hein tbr ?
- Euh..."

/me se cache.

Je voulais dire, en guise de pique humoristique, qu'il y a une grosse diff&#233;rence entre celui (moi) qui installe XP dans le but de le voir d&#233;guerpir au plus vite mais, contraint et forc&#233;, doit s'y soumettre encore.

Par parenth&#232;se, j'am&#232;ne mon MacBook &#224; la formation et ubosse dessus le plus souvent possible.
Je continue.

... et celui qui installe XP (ou Vista) pour avoir un PC blanc.

Pour paraphraser cet excellent Coluche : Il y en a un qui est &#224; Dakar (Mac) et qui est un peu paum&#233; (moi). Il se d&#233;merde et finit par conna&#238;tre un peu du coin;
et celui qui s'est point&#233; avec son plan de Paris (XP) et ne comprend pas pourquoi "y a pas une rue pareille"

J'ose croire cependant que les switchers de cat&#233;gorie n&#176;2 vont vite comprendre leur erreur et balancer "fen&#234;tre" par la Windows, justement.
En attendant, je continue mon travail de sape aupr&#232;s de mes coll&#232;gues et amis en leur montrant ce que Mac est, d&#233;mos &#224; l'appui; tant et si bien que mon paternel (entre autres) a d&#233;cid&#233; que PC (de ma m&#232;re), ras-la-casquette ! Il ach&#232;te un Mac bient&#244;t. Un portable.

Et, tu as raison, Il ne faut pas &#234;tre trop gros. Porsche est une des rares entreprise automobile b&#233;n&#233;ficiaire.

Voil&#224;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Dans le dernier numéro de la revue "L'ordinateur Individuel', il y a un dossier très complet sur les nouvelles fonctionnalités de Vista. Ils précisent même que certaines sont déjà-vu-ailleurs (ils sont gentils : 98% des trucs présentés dans cet article sont déjà-vu-ailleurs, dans Mac OS X). Et le moins qu'on puisse dire est que Vista représente un sacré changement pour nos amis pécéistes (surtout ceux qui ne connaissent que Windows). C'est un peu comme si nous,, nous étions passés directement de Mac OS 9 à Mac OS X Tiger. D'ailleurs, moi-même, c'est ce que j'ai fait et je peux vous dire que le changement est assez radical.
Cependant, malgré toutes les "nouveautés", j'ai l'impression que ça reste quand même du Windows ; c'est à dire un OS avec une ergonomie déplorable (même s'il y a peut-être quelques améliorations de ce côté là, à voir). C'est pourquoi je pense que, quelque soit ce qu'Apple nous réserve pour Leopard, celui-ci restera supérieur à Vista, comme l'est actuellement Tiger. J'espère seulement que ce qu'ils gardent caché depuis la première présentation de Leopard en août justifie ce mystère entretenu et que ce n'est pas juste un truc marketing. Mais quand je vois l'iPhone, j'ai bon espoir.


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Janvier 2007)

Le titre de la discussion est bien trouvé: quelles que soient ses (immenses, espérons le!) qualités, Leopard ne pourra être un concurrent de Vista puisqu'il ne tourne pas sur les mêmes machines!

Par contre, Vista pourrait être un concurrent de leopard sur nos macs, pours les "switchers" qui veulent "un PC blanc " (belle expression, je la retiens...). 

Un concurrent non parce qu'il est meilleur (ne révons pas, même à Redmond!) mais parce qu'il est la passerelle "obligée" vers le "standart" de la micro: windows et ses applis (et le fait même que bootvamp existe peut être compris comme étant la reconnaissance, voire la reddition devant ce standart).

Il y a quelques temps, mes nouveaux élèves découvrant l'ibbok (et l'interface macOSX) avec lequel je fais mes cours, me demandait "c'est quel windows ?". Puis, ils ont demandé "vous avez des jeux ?" et maintenant, c'est automatique: "y'a MSN ?". Brefs ces gamins, qui sont ceux qui choisissent les ordis dans les familles ("pour travailler":rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  et les parents qui marchent !  ) font appel automatiquement à 3 axes de la suprématie de MS (et encore, plus tard, ils voudront office, voire les softs souvent nullophiles de l'EN tournant uniquement sous win...)

Bref nous auront avec leopard un super systéme (mais je crains très fortement, malgré les affirmations d'apple, qu'il ne soit pas full compatible avec les G5...) mais qui ne saurait être un concurrent de vista... amoins qu'Apple ne licencie une version de leopard pour PC certifiés...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> A moins qu'Apple ne licencie une version de leopard pour PC certifiés...




Faut pas rêver !


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

De toute évidence d'après un programmeur sur Vista qui possède aussi un iMac à coté, la résolution indépendante sur Leopard n'est pas une nouveauté sur windows XP et Vista... Grâce à l'arrivée du Framework .NET 3.0.

Cela remet en question certaines nouveautés sur notre plateforme qui ne sont en aucun cas des innovations majeurs...

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

http://benjamingauthey.com/PermaLink,guid,73464d02-82af-4308-93d3-f1d468999a09.aspx

Si un jour Apple peut faire ça avec Leopard ou le prochain OS X...

Mais comme toujours OS X passe inaperçu par rapport à ça...


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

Ca ne changera pas grand chose.

Microsoft fait tout le temps de la pub pour ses produits/services dans la presse, à la télé, dans nos courriels et Apple avec les Mac et Mac OS X ... ben rien ... comme d'hab ...

Donc tu vois ça n'aura pas d'influence par rapport à la situation actuelle


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Microsoft fait tout le temps de la pub pour ses produits/services dans la presse, à la télé, dans nos courriels et Apple avec les Mac et Mac OS X ... ben rien ... comme d'hab ...




Quand même...

J'ai vu beaucoup de pubs dans des magazines pour le MacBook : Télérama, le Monde 2, L'équipe Magazine...


----------



## Groumpff (28 Janvier 2007)

oui enfin la question c'est surtout à quoi ça sert ???

.... quand on voit la taille des écrans maintenant !

Par exemple si j'utilise un vidéoprojecteur avec une image finale de 3 mètres de diagonale .... est ce que cette foncion m'aiderait à avoir un écran utilisable sur une telle diagonale ?


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Bien je sais bien :hein: mais bon, Apple pourrait quand m&#234;me faire quelque chose au niveau marketing car L&#233;opard (ou OS X plut&#244;t) passera encore inaper&#231;u... Comme d'hab...

Quelque part il y a un truc qui m'&#233;nerve d'ann&#233;e en ann&#233;e de la part d'Apple, c'est que pour se foutre de la t&#234;te de Microsoft et de ses Windows ils sont bons, mais d&#232;s qu'il s'agit de faire conna&#238;tre leur syst&#232;me il y a plus personne...

Apple se moque... Mais qu'en petit commit&#233;. Nous on fait ceci, cela de mieux que Microsoft qui ne font que copier... C'est bien Steeve... Mais de cette fiert&#233; il serait temps d'en faire r&#233;ellement quelque chose ! Car Apple n'a aucun marketing proportinnel &#224; son &#233;go... Il y a donc un petit probl&#232;me.

"Notre OS est le meilleur" mais 90&#37; de la planette ne peut m&#234;me pas le savoir... Ils sont si fierts des chiffres avanc&#233;s sur le monopole mondial de l'iPod, cela veut bien dire qu'ils aiment faire du fric et du b&#233;n&#233;fice, mais dommage ils peuvent m&#234;me pas pr&#233;tendre faire de m&#234;me avec leurs Mac et forc&#233;ment OS X.

Si ils s'y mettaient un peu cot&#233; marketing &#231;a changerais un temps sois peu, mais d'ann&#233;e en ann&#233;e je me rend compte tristement qu'Apple n'est vraiment bonne qu'a rester en petit commit&#233; &#224; se moquer de son camarade qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; &#233;galer...

Microsoft s'en fou d'Apple, ils n'ont pas besoin de se moquer, mais Apple prouve par ses Keynotes r&#233;p&#233;titives qu'il ne sait faire que ce moquer et rien d'autre, tel un gar&#231;on jaloux de ne pas avoir la m&#234;me popularit&#233; que celui dont il se moque...

Ca fait 13 ans que je suis sur mac, et en fait &#224; part des iPod, Apple ne sait faire que ce moquer en silence avec ses machines qui peuvent pourtant faire p&#226;lir Microsoft...


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bien je sais bien :hein: mais bon, Apple pourrait quand m&#234;me faire quelque chose au niveau marketing car L&#233;opard (ou OS X plut&#244;t) passera encore inaper&#231;u... Comme d'hab...
> 
> Quelque part il y a un truc qui m'&#233;nerve d'ann&#233;e en ann&#233;e de la part d'Apple, c'est que pour se foutre de la t&#234;te de Microsoft et de ses Windows ils sont bons, mais d&#232;s qu'il s'agit de faire conna&#238;tre leur syst&#232;me il y a plus personne...
> 
> ...




Personnellement je m'en cogne si l'humanit&#233; passe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Mac os x...  Que Pim, Pam, Poum et 90% des users soient sur Windows m'est completement &#233;gal... Je conseille Mac os &#224; mes proches mais de l&#224; &#224; d&#233;sirer une campagne d'&#233;vang&#233;lisation massive...

Qu'est ce que 10 ou 15% de parts en plus nous apporteraient ? On a un Os g&#233;nial et un successeur prometteur, du mat&#233;riel superbe, Apple s'en met plein les fouilles, se permet 
d'int&#233;grer de nouveaux march&#233;s (iphone)... 

Depuis quand meilleur rime t'il avec r&#233;pandu ??  Voir le cas du cin&#233;ma commercial US dominant ou de la musique de daube qui marche &#224; fond...


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Personnellement je m'en cogne si l'humanité passe à côté de Mac os x...  Que Pim, Pam, Poum et 90% des users soient sur Windows m'est completement égal... Je conseille Mac os à mes proches mais de là à désirer une campagne d'évangélisation massive...
> 
> Qu'est ce que 10 ou 15% de parts en plus nous apporteraient ? On a un Os génial et un successeur prometteur, du matériel superbe, Apple s'en met plein les fouilles, se permet
> d'intégrer de nouveaux marchés (iphone)...
> ...



+ 1


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, quantit&#233; n'est pas forc&#233;ment gage d'une qualit&#233;, mais c'est cette mauvaise foie d'Apple qui est de mise en fin de compte &#224; chaque Keynotes... A toujours ce moquer de windows ils en deviennent ridicules vu que &#231;a ne touche que des convaincus... On &#224; l'impr&#233;ssion en les &#233;coutant que justement ils se prennent au s&#233;rieux, et c'est l&#224; ce qui m'&#233;nerve avec le temps...

Pendant que certains clament dans le "vide" qu'ils sont les meilleurs et que le copain d'en face est un vilain gar&#231;on, ce dernier se pr&#233;occupe pas de &#231;a car c'est lui qui s'attirent les compliments.

Qu'Apple arr&#234;tent un peu de se moquer de Microsoft et de rire du plagiat il perdront moins de temps et moins en cr&#233;dibilit&#233; je trouve...

Si on a pas certains pilotes de certaines cartes graphiques par exemple ou des choses et d'autres qui pourraient &#234;tres indispensables, c'est justement &#224; cause du monopole de Microsoft et rire de &#231;a est pas vraiment "cool" de la part d'Apple car il rient quelque part de nous aussi un peu... "On est les meilleurs on fait le meilleur OS, on rigole bien ensemble, regardez Microsoft et leur copie de Tiger hahahaha"... "Mais en attendant vous pouvez toujours r&#234;ver pour avoir tout &#224; disposition sur notre OS qui reste le meilleur hein ...."

J'ai un iMac G5 et je vais finir par passer sur Mac Intel pour l'ouverture &#224; des d&#233;tails sur windows (formats, softs sp&#233;cifiques etc etc) qui n'existent pas sur OSX... Voil&#224; o&#249; le bas blesse...

C'est beau de rire d'une soci&#233;t&#233; qui distribue un OS comme windows que l'on rend accessible justement par "echec" sur le march&#233;...

Vista d&#233;veloppe de nouvelles normes qui deviendront obligatoires sur OS X, et si Apple continue de se moquer sans r&#233;ellement r&#233;torquer avec un L&#233;opard dop&#233; aux hormones et avec une VRAIE campagne publicitaire, on le paiera encore &#224; devoir installer Vista sur nos mac pour de plus en plus de choses qui le r&#233;clame peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> + 1


+ 2


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> + 2



En plus, quand on lit ceci sur le blog du p'tit gars:

" ... Pour ceux qui ne pourront pas assister au feu d'artifice à la défense (Paris), le 30 janvier au soir, vous pourrez découvrir Windows Vista présenté par Flavie Flament sur TF1 à 20h50. L'animatrice, numéro 1 française, vous fera une démonstration de se qu'elle apprécie dans ce nouveau système d'exploitation. Surveillez les teasers ! Bref de quoi se laisser séduire... "

No comment ....


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

> Cest sans doute lune des nouveautés les plus attendues de Leopard. Apple a récemment confirmé que cette version gérera les résolutions indépendantes. Jusquà présent, Mac OS X était conçu pour les écrans à 72 dpi. Si on affiche un texte en 9 points sur un écran avec une résolution supérieure à 100 dpi, celui-ci devient plus difficile à lire. Mac OS X 10.5 sera capable dadapter les éléments graphiques du système à nimporte quelle résolution. Il sera donc parfaitement possible de travailler dans de bonnes conditions avec un écran 15 pouces et une résolution de 1920*1200.



Voilà l'intéret... :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Janvier 2007)

Il y a quoi qui est organis&#233; pour Vista ce 30 janvier ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> En plus, quand on lit ceci sur le blog du p'tit gars:
> 
> " ... Pour ceux qui ne pourront pas assister au feu d'artifice &#224; la d&#233;fense (Paris), le 30 janvier au soir, vous pourrez d&#233;couvrir Windows Vista pr&#233;sent&#233; par Flavie Flament sur TF1 &#224; 20h50. L'animatrice, num&#233;ro 1 fran&#231;aise, vous fera une d&#233;monstration de se qu'elle appr&#233;cie dans ce nouveau syst&#232;me d'exploitation. Surveillez les teasers ! Bref de quoi se laisser s&#233;duire... "
> 
> No comment ....


Bah, tu sais : les go&#251;ts et les couleurs, &#231;a ne se discute pas. Et puis Flavie, elle est pay&#233;e pour aimer Vista. Moi aussi, si on me file du pognon, je veux bien dire que j'adore Vista, m&#234;me si ce n'est pas vrai.  



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il y a quoi qui est organis&#233; pour Vista ce 30 janvier ?


Un l&#226;cher de l&#233;opards (des vrais), hommage &#224; la Pomme inspiratrice.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Apple est toujours passé inaperçu pour le grand publique et ça changera jamais car c'est devenu sa politique on dirait...

Tout le monde s'en tape de Léopard, il y a Vista qui sort... Je suis sur mac depuis 13 ans et  j'ai toujours préféré l'OS d'Apple, mais force est de constater que Microsoft à gagné encore pour 50 ans ... lol

Et Léopard ne sera le concurent de Vista que sur le Papier car en terme de vente il ne le griffera jamais...

De plus les gens s'en tapent des Mac par rapport aux iPod... Apple pour la plupart n'est bon qu'en lecteur mp4 et c'est tout... En matière de système windows reste meilleur dans la majorité des esprits...


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

lol un Léopard qui griffera jamais Vista...

Il est organisé un feu d'artifice en live sur TF1, avec ensuite une démonstration par Flavie Flament des nouvelles fonctionnalités de Vista... Et à partir du 30 les gens en masse vont rires devant Léopard qu'ils diront copier sur Vista... Voilà... Et moi ça commence déjà à me gonfler...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> amoins qu'Apple ne licencie une version de leopard pour PC certifiés...


Je ne parierais pas trop cher sur cette éventualité, mais je n'exclus pas non plus que cela puisse arriver un jour.

Après tout, ce n'est pas une idée si folle que cela, cela pourrait même être extrêmement bénéfique, à condition que cela soit maîtrisé et que tous les risques aient été pesés.
Si Apple le fait un jour, ce sera dans une stratégie conquérante et machiavélique, et non par abandon de la plateforme Mac, j'en suis sûr.

 _Allez, on se fait peur 30 secondes :
_Microsoft ne craint pas Apple, parce que OS X ne peut pas s'installer sur des PC.
Mais si c'était le cas, Microsoft aurait davantage de souci à se faire...
Steve Jobs n'a-t-il pas parlé de Vista 2.0 pour Leopard ?


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas tant une histoire de goûts et de couleurs ... mais ce genre d'affirmation: " L'animatrice, numéro 1 française ..."  :rose:  
Et puis jetez un oeil sur le blog cité....:hosto:  Ok, rien de nouveau, mais bon, avec la bêtise et l'ignorance crasse, on ne touchera jamais le fond !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> lol un Léopard qui griffera jamais Vista...
> 
> Il est organisé un feu d'artifice en live sur TF1, avec ensuite une démonstration par Flavie Flament des nouvelles fonctionnalités de Vista... Et à partir du 30 les gens en masse vont rires devant Léopard qu'ils diront copier sur Vista... Voilà... Et moi ça commence déjà à me gonfler...




Pour les newbies peut être mais pas pour les mac user


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pour les newbies peut être mais pas pour les mac user





Mais malheureusement, il y a beaucoup plus de newbies (je compte dedans les utilisateurs de Windows   ) que des mac users...


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> lol un Léopard qui griffera jamais Vista...
> 
> Il est organisé un feu d'artifice en live sur TF1, avec ensuite une démonstration par Flavie Flament des nouvelles fonctionnalités de Vista... Et à partir du 30 les gens en masse vont rires devant Léopard qu'ils diront copier sur Vista... Voilà... Et moi ça commence déjà à me gonfler...



On vient de te dire que l'on s'en battait .... Tu bosses sur OSX , tu es content, tu le dis, des amis se laissent convaincre, ils t'en sont reconnaissant.... Elle est pas belle la vie !!!

On est cerné par la médiocrité et plus souvent par l'ignorance, certes: perso, mes switchers m'aident à surmonter cette "grand détresse environnementale "  :rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Bien on sait que Vista est un plagiat graphique mais pas la majorité des gens... Puis quelque part c'est ça qui les impréssionne : les graphismes... Et comme Vista sera bien plus vendu et montré que Léopard, rien ne changera...

Puma, jaguar, Panther, Tiger et maintenant Léopard... Quasiment autant qu'avant de personne qui ignoreront son existence...


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> On vient de te dire que l'on s'en battait .... Tu bosses sur OSX , tu es content, tu le dis, des amis se laissent convaincre, ils t'en sont reconnaissant.... Elle est pas belle la vie !!!
> 
> On est cerné par la médiocrité et plus souvent par l'ignorance, certes: perso, mes switchers m'aident à surmonter cette "grand détresse environnementale "  :rateau:



Moi aussi, mais je suis usé de "bosser" pour Apple depuis pas mal d'années... Tout le monde quasiment switch sur mes conseils et démonstrations, mais quand je vois la réalité c'est triste...


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je ne parierais pas trop cher sur cette éventualité, mais je n'exclus pas non plus que cela puisse arriver un jour.
> 
> Après tout, ce n'est pas une idée si folle que cela, cela pourrait même être extrêmement bénéfique, à condition que cela soit maîtrisé et que tous les risques aient été pesés.
> Si Apple le fait un jour, ce sera dans une stratégie conquérante et machiavélique, et non par abandon de la plateforme Mac, j'en suis sûr.
> ...



Impossible car déjà tenté avec les Clones mac il y a quelques années, ça a mis Apple dans la pire crise possible depuis ses débuts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bien on sait que Vista est un plagiat graphique mais pas la majorité des gens... Puis quelque part c'est ça qui les impréssionne : les graphismes... Et comme Vista sera bien plus vendu et montré que Léopard, rien ne changera...
> 
> Puma, jaguar, Panther, Tiger et maintenant Léopard... Quasiment autant qu'avant de personne qui ignoreront son existence...





vampire1976 a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais je suis usé de "bosser" pour Apple depuis pas mal d'années... Tout le monde quasiment switch sur mes conseils et démonstrations, mais quand je vois la réalité c'est triste...


Rien de nouveau sous le soleil. Donc la meilleure solution pour Apple pour populariser Mac OS X, c'est de vendre de plus en plus de Mac.


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi aussi, si on me file du pognon, je veux bien dire que j'adore Vista, même si ce n'est pas vrai.



Tu devrais avoir honte ....  Sans blaguer, je dois être un "vieux con" mais même pour de l'argent, je pourrais pas !   Question d'honnêteté intellectuelle ... :bebe:


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais je suis usé de "bosser" pour Apple depuis pas mal d'années... Tout le monde quasiment switch sur mes conseils et démonstrations, mais quand je vois la réalité c'est triste...



Il ne faut pas bosser pour Apple, mais bosser avec Apple !! :mouais:
C'est un ordi bon sang, un ordi !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu devrais avoir honte ....  Sans blaguer, je dois &#234;tre un "vieux con" mais m&#234;me pour de l'argent, je pourrais pas !   Question d'honn&#234;tet&#233; intellectuelle ... :bebe:


Ouais. enfin, y'a pas mort d'homme l&#224;. 

Cela dit, tout ce battage m&#233;diatique pour un truc qui ne fait que rattraper son retard sur la concurrence, c'est plut&#244;t comique. Donc mieux vaut en rire plut&#244;it que de se lamenter sur l'gnorance crasse de bon nombres de p&#233;c&#233;istes. N'est-ce pas Vampire1976 ?


----------



## romain31000 (28 Janvier 2007)

je comprends pas pourquoi tant de macusers veulent que mac os X soit connu du grand public comme l'est xp, je ne vois pas vraiment ce que &#231;a changerai pour nous, macusers...
j'ai plutot l'impression que &#231;a apporterai des mauvaises choses....


----------



## gwena (28 Janvier 2007)

haha excellent ce blog merdique, le mieux est surement &#231;a:
http://benjamingauthey.com/PermaLink,guid,27262252-310d-4145-8cbb-d95b5d98247d.aspx

comment faire appara&#238;tre le Zune dans le windows explorer (sic!!!!!)


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Mouaich... Ce que ça changerai pour nous ? Ne pas a avoir à installer XP sur son mac pour certaines applis, softs pilotes etc etc... Car les développeurs se préoccuperaient de OS X de manière équitable... Ce qui n'est pas encore le cas pour certaines choses...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Mouaich... Ce que ça changerai pour nous ? Ne pas a avoir à installer XP sur son mac pour certaines applis, softs pilotes etc etc... Car les développeurs se préoccuperaient de OS X de manière équitable... Ce qui n'est pas encore le cas pour certaines choses...


Ca nous apporterait surtout son lot de virus, chevaux de troie et autres saletés dans le genre. Là au moins, on est tranquille.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Oui c'est sur, vu comme ça... Mais bon on a apparemment un noyau plus sécurisé il me semble. Bon, on devra se faire à Bootcamp, au moins il n'y a que la partition PC qui en prend un coup si jamais...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Oui c'est sur, vu comme ça... Mais bon on a apparemment un noyau plus sécurisé il me semble. Bon, on devra se faire à Bootcamp, au moins il n'y a que la partition PC qui en prend un coup si jamais...


L'utilisation de Windows n'est pas incontournable (ça dépend des cas). Je suis sur Mac depuis 8 ans (avant, je n'avais pas d'ordinateur) et je n'ai jamais ressenti le besoin d'avoir Windows dessus.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Janvier 2007)

Moi non plus rassure toi, cela fait 13 ans sur mac mais là j'aimerais un peu tatouiller Vista par curiosité, pour me faire mon propre avis pour ensuite comparer...
Mais parfois je me suis retrouvé à ne pas pouvoir voir ou faire un truc (j'ai plus d'exemple en tête) parce qu'il faut windows... Donc, juste pour une certaine liberté je mettrais Vista je pense, et aussi par curiosité.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

gwena a dit:


> haha excellent ce blog merdique, le mieux est surement ça:
> http://benjamingauthey.com/PermaLink,guid,27262252-310d-4145-8cbb-d95b5d98247d.aspx
> 
> comment faire apparaître le Zune dans le windows explorer (sic!!!!!)



Et hop une petite réaction pour te pourrir ça et en anglais en plus !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Moi non plus rassure toi, cela fait 13 ans sur mac mais là j'aimerais un peu tatouiller Vista par curiosité, pour me faire mon propre avis pour ensuite comparer...
> Mais parfois je me suis retrouvé à ne pas pouvoir voir ou faire un truc (j'ai plus d'exemple en tête) parce qu'il faut windows... Donc, juste pour une certaine liberté je mettrais Vista je pense, et aussi par curiosité.


Tu n'as pas d'amis pécéistes chez qui tu pourrais essayer Vista au lieu de t'encombrer le disque dur d'un logiciel qui ne te servira peut-être plus jamais ensuite ?


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Janvier 2007)

"Impossible car déjà tenté avec les Clones mac il y a quelques années, ça a mis Apple dans la pire crise possible depuis ses débuts."

Ce n'était pas du tout la même chose: les "clones macs" étaient bien des macs, avec composants spécifiques et architecture itou. 
Il s'agissait donc de "macbis" pour lesquels apple fournissait le systéme. Bien entendu, un clone vendu=un mac vendu en moins à l'époque...

Nous n'en sommes plus la: depuis la "première trahison  " (passage chez intel) les macs SONT des PC avec macOS, ce qui signifie que macOS, via des ajustements mineurs, peut tourner sur la plupart des PC: il ne s'agit plus de vendre des copies de mac, mais de vendre OSX pour la majorité du parc informatique futur...

C'est possible. Je vois bien le coup; on laisse arriver vista, puis quelque jours plus tard ze steeve qui lance une campagne de pub planétaire pour "vista 2.0 : the amaaaaaazing future in your computer" pour 199,99  seulement :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Janvier 2007)

Mais j'aimerai bien voir ca donnes quoi ce Vista


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2007)

Pour ne pas partir dans toutes les directions sur ce fil, je me permets de vous signaler que je viens de cr&#233;er un fil d&#233;di&#233; exclusivement &#224; ce sujet :

Et si Leopard &#233;tait disponible l&#233;galement sur PC ?


----------



## Lebowski58 (28 Janvier 2007)

Ayant eu la "chance" de tester vista ed pro (test un peu rapide mais bon) il y a deux jours,
je dois dire qu'il n'apporte pas de grandes révolutions. Quelques effets graphiques sympas
une interface modèrnisée et simplifiée, pas de révolution si ce n'est un truc intéréssant, si il marchait bien: le contrôle vocal de l'orinateur (mais qui n'est à mon gout pas très au point). Coté ressources il consome déja pas mal, avec une config: 1 Go RAM, CeForce 6600 GT 128 mo, AMD sempron 2.2 Ghz 50% des ressources sont utilisées quant on ne fait pas de taches trop compliquées. Bref d'après ce que je connais de MAC OS (panthère) vista n'est guère meilleur, et l'interface graphique ne vaut pas celle de MAC OS.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2007)

Tiens je viens de voir passer l'invitation à la présentation de Vista par Flavie le mardi soir...


----------



## flotow (28 Janvier 2007)

Saut qu'un 15 ne gere pas cette resolution :rateau:
Plus c'est grand, plus la resolution est elevée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

La résolution de l'iPhone c'est pas 110 dpi?


----------



## niko34 (28 Janvier 2007)

@gloup gloup
L'iphone est en 160 dpi il me semble.

@ vampire1976
Concernat Vista, la seule nouveauté est le côté vectoriel de l'interface. Cela existe depuis déjà un bon moment sur mac os. L'indépendance de résolution est plus que cela.
Un dessin vectoriel (sous illustrator par exemple) affiché sur un écran (ou une imprimante) en 160 dpi sera plus petit que sur un écran en 72 dpi. Pour qu'il y ai indépendance de résolution, il faut que le moteur de rendu affiche à la même taille que ce soit du 160 ou du 72 dpi. Vista ne fait pas ça à ma connaissance.

Quant à windows xp  ,     Quel est donc ce développeur dont tu parles? J'aimerai lire ce qu'il a pu dire, ça m'intrigue.


----------



## Lizandre (29 Janvier 2007)

R&#233;ponse au titre du fil de discussion : de moins en moins, et en voici la preuve :

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070128-8717.html

Chez Crosoft, ils oublient qu'ils ont des clients. Y a pas &#224; dire, monopole et respect du client ne font pas bon m&#233;nage. Le plus amusant, ce sont les geeks pro-PC qui vont le plus souffrir de ce genre de situation.


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que chez Apple, le programme de mises à jour de l'OS est beaucoup mieux


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu veux comparer les prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux comparer les prix ?



Ouais. Et si on compare les versions serveurs, l&#224; Apple est *largement* moins cher.


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux comparer les prix ?



Tu as les prix de Leopard ??
Trop fort, le gars...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Tu as les prix de Leopard ??
> Trop fort, le gars...


spleen, ton "trollage" est parfois soûlant  

Tu sais très bien qu'à ce niveau, Apple a une politique tarifaire bien plus claire que celle de Microsoft (il n'est qu'à voir le dessin mis dans le post de Tonton Nestor pour comprendre le ridicule de certaines situations. Cette caricature n'est pas si loin de la réalité, malheureusement).

On ne connaît certes pas le prix exact, mais l'on sait (par habitude et usage) qu'il sera autour des 15O  (de 13O à 16O  peut-être, prix que je donne histoire d'avoir une marge d'erreur confortable).De plus, au niveau des tarifs, il faudrait comparer Leopard, non pas avec la première version de Vista, mais avec la plus complète et la plus chère d'entre elles !!! Car Leopard est vendu dans une seule version, la version "complète". Alors conviens-en, au niveau tarif, il n'y aura pas photo.

Et je le rappelle, il n'y aura qu'un seul prix, un seul produit pour tout le monde et il ne sera donc pas nécessaire de passer des heures devant les rayonnages pour savoir quel produit prendre. On attrape une boîte et c'est fini, on a son nouvel OS (bonjour la prise de tête avec Vista, je n'en reviens toujours pas d'ailleurs).

Il est juste une chose que tu aurais pu relever (mais ton envie de troller te l'a fait rater), c'est que Vista comprend une "suite" logicielle proche de iLife (mais très loin de la valoir à ce qu'il semble) et que donc le tarif inclus en partie cela. Dans le cas de Leopard, il faudra ajouter la suite iLife au tarif (mais cette suite est fournie avec l'ordi, il n'y aura qu'au changement de version qu'il faudra investir, ce qui nuance la comparaison avec les tarifs de Vista).


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Janvier 2007)

Totalement d'accord avec Paski, j'ai failli me procurer Tiger et il coûtait 127 euros. Je ne vois pas pourquoi Léopard serait beaucoup plus cher que ça... J'avais d'ailleurs été épaté de la différence de prix entre OSX et Windows. Cela dit, c'est de notoriété publique qu'Apple n'assassine pas ses clients quant aux prix des OS et logiciels. Il n'y a qu'à comparer Office et le prix de son homologue pommesque...


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

Faire remarquer que pour l'instant on n'a aucun tarif pour Leopard, vous appelez ça du troll ??
Evidemment que Microsoft a une politique de tarifs incompréhensible. Les programmes de licences qui donnent la migraine aux DSI, ça fait 15 ans que ça dure... et Windows c'est rien à côté d'Office !!
ET ALORS ?? :sleep:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Faire remarquer que pour l'instant on n'a aucun tarif pour Leopard, vous appelez ça du troll ??


Certes on a encore aucun tarif officiel mais depuis la première déclinaison d'OSX, c'est le même prix à chaque fois. Et il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent pour Léopard, c'est tout.


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Faire remarquer que pour l'instant on n'a aucun tarif pour Leopard, vous appelez &#231;a du troll ??
> Evidemment que Microsoft a une politique de tarifs incompr&#233;hensible. Les programmes de licences qui donnent la migraine aux DSI, &#231;a fait 15 ans que &#231;a dure... et Windows c'est rien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'Office !!


C'est du "trollage" (je remets les guillemets, car tu sembles ne pas les avoir vus), car tu sais parfaitement que l'on peut tabler sur un &#233;ventail de prix pour Leopard. Et pr&#233;tendre que la discussion &#224; ce niveau ne peut-&#234;tre ouverte du fait de l'absence de cette information, alors que l'on peut raisonnablement tabler sur un certain prix (je r&#233;p&#232;te &#231;a car tu sembles faire expr&#232;s de ne pas lire ces phrases qui te g&#234;nent), c'est faire preuve de mauvaise foi.


spleen a dit:


> ET ALORS ?? :sleep:


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Certes on a encore aucun tarif officiel mais depuis la première déclinaison d'OSX, c'est le même prix à chaque fois. Et il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent pour Léopard, c'est tout.



Il me semble qu'au début (version 10.1 et peut-être même la 10.2) c'était 150 euros, puis c'est tombé à 130 euros ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour répondre à la question posée dans le titre de ce forum, je dirai qu'évidemment Vista est un sérieux concurrent à Léopard. Déjà, commercialement, Microsoft et Windows, c'est une puissance de feu unique. Il faut dire que la clientèle Windows n'est peut-être pas aussi exigeante que celle de OSX et que vu le peu de visibilité de Mac comparée à celle de Windows, la plupart des PC users seront semble-t-il satisfaits des nouveautés offertes par VIsta même si ce ne sont pas vraiment des nouveautés pour nous ! Ses clients se contenteront de ça et ne s'en rendront guère compte.
Donc, oui, c'est un concurrent sérieux, d'autant que les prix des pc baissants et le niveau de vie des gens n'évoluant presque pas, les gens continueront d'acheter automatiquement pc et donc... Vista !


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Et je le rappelle, il n'y aura qu'un seul prix, un seul produit pour tout le monde et il ne sera donc pas n&#233;cessaire de passer des heures devant les rayonnages pour savoir quel produit prendre. On attrape une bo&#238;te et c'est fini, on a son nouvel OS (bonjour la prise de t&#234;te avec Vista, je n'en reviens toujours pas d'ailleurs).



Ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait vrai.
Il y a 
- OsX standard, et pour cette version 2 types de licences (unique ou familiale).
- OsX serveur, avec, l&#224; encore, plusieurs types de licences.

L'utilisateur lambda ach&#232;tera la home basique ou premium... Pas si compliqu&#233; comme choix.
Je doute que si c'est pour installer Vista sur le PC de ton salon, tu te prennes beaucoup la t&#234;te avec les autres versions...
Mois je vois plut&#244;t la question : "L&#233;opard aura-t-il suffisamment d'arguments par rapport &#224; Vista (&#233;dition "familiale") pour faire switcher plus de particuliers qu'actuellement ?"
Parce que pour les entreprises, hormis quelques niches, quand je vois les difficult&#233;s et les co&#251;ts monstrueux que repr&#233;sente un tel switch pour un petit cabinet m&#233;dical de groupe, j'ai des doutes...


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait vrai.
> Il y a
> - OsX standard, et pour cette version 2 types de licences (unique ou familiale).
> - OsX serveur, avec, l&#224; encore, plusieurs types de licences.


Bip ! Je parlais en fait de la version utilisateur et pas serveur (j'aurais du pr&#233;ciser en effet). Mais tu fais bien de rappeller la version 5 licences, merci.


Bigdidou a dit:


> L'utilisateur lambda ach&#232;tera la home basique ou premium... Pas si compliqu&#233; comme choix.
> Je doute que si c'est pour installer Vista sur le PC de ton salon, tu te prennes beaucoup la t&#234;te avec les autres versions...


Tu oublies juste que chacune de ces versions est en double, vu qu'il y a la version MAJ &#224; prendre en compte, ce qui en fait d&#233;j&#224; 4. Ensuite, je connais (ce n'est qu'une exp&#233;rience personnelle, je l'accorde) beaucoup d'utilisateurs Windows qui emploient la version pro d'XP. Ensuite, le contrat de licence multi-postes pour chacune d'entre elles... Il faut donc rajouter combien de versions aux 4 premi&#232;res ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai.
> Il y a
> - OsX standard, et pour cette version 2 types de licences (unique ou familiale).
> - OsX serveur, avec, là encore, plusieurs types de licences.
> ...



Oui mais ici on parle de la licence monsieur-tout-le-monde, tu ne vas pas acheter une version serveur sans le faire exprès : tu te rendras vite compte de la différence à la caisse... 

Quant à la version familiale, ce n'est pas une boîte spéciale, c'est un contrat que tu achète en ligne pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur 5 ordinateurs. 

edit : ah non il y a bien une boîte :rose:


----------



## Matt74 (29 Janvier 2007)

Quand l'avidité signée TF1 rejoint celle de Micro$oft, ca donne ca...

Ca n'a pas la classe d'un keynote a la SJ, mais bon on fait comme on peut chez Windaube !


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui mais ici on parle de la licence monsieur-tout-le-monde, tu ne vas pas acheter une version serveur sans le faire exprès : tu te rendras vite compte de la différence à la caisse...



Ben c'est pas un peu pareil pour les versions business et entreprise de Vista ?

Les versions tout le monde, de Vista, il n'y en a pas tant que ça : 2 et effectivement 4 si on compte les upgrades. 
Mais on ne va quand même pas reprocher à Microsoft de proposer des upgrades sous prétexte que ça complique le choix ? Si ? Bon ...

Quant à la politique tarifaire d'Apple, et l'absence d'upgrade, elle ne me semble pas si illogique que ça. Les systèmes apple (n'oublions le 9...) ne tournent que sur mac, et jusqu'à un avenir récent chaque mac ne tournait qu'avec un système made in Apple exclusivement et est fourni avec une licence et un CD d'OsX (si on considère les machines raisonnablement récentes). Donc toute ordinateur Apple est censé disposée d'une licence valable d'un système Apple. Tout nouveau système Apple semble être une mise à jour de fait, valable pour tous les systèmes antérieurs, il est vrai.


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Janvier 2007)

On verra bien ce que ça va donner demain soir.
J'espère juste qu'il ne présente pas Vista en direct.

On ne sait jamais avec les écrans bleus.


----------



## kisco (29 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben c'est pas un peu pareil pour les versions business et entreprise de Vista ?
> Les versions tout le monde, de Vista, il n'y en a pas tant que &#231;a : 2 et effectivement 4 si on compte les upgrades.



les versions XP Pro, Vista Business ou Vista Entreprise n'ont rien &#224; voir (but et objectifs) avec la version *serveur* d'OS X.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

kisco a dit:


> les versions XP Pro, Vista Business ou Vista Entreprise n'ont rien à voir (but et objectifs) avec la version *serveur* d'OS X.



+1

Si on veut comparer, il faut comparer OSX serveur avec Windows 2003 (et son futur remplaçant).


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui mais ici on parle de la licence monsieur-tout-le-monde, tu ne vas pas acheter une version serveur sans le faire exprès : tu te rendras vite compte de la différence à la caisse...
> 
> Quant à la version familiale, ce n'est pas une boîte spéciale, c'est un contrat que tu achète en ligne pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur 5 ordinateurs.
> 
> edit : ah non il y a bien une boîte :rose:



Tu ne peux pas comparer ça avec les n versions de Vista, puisque ce n'est qu'un achat en volume. Si tu ajoutes les achats en volume pour Vista, il te faudra une page entière de posts ...


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, n'oubliez pas que l'immense majorit&#233; des gens (et peut &#234;tre moi si vous continuez &#224; me ca.... les noix   ) vont acheter Vista en VERSION OEM ou avec une machine compl&#232;te. 
Donc je ne vois vraiment pas ce que les prix retail peuvent signifier dans un march&#233; o&#249; quasiment personne n'ach&#232;te en bo&#238;te...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part, Vista est d&#233;j&#224; disponible pour les entreprises depuis 2 mois, n'est-ce pas ?
Je n'ai vu aucune nouvelle &#224; ce sujet. A-t-il du succ&#232;s ? Rencontre-t-il des probl&#232;mes ?


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on, n'oubliez pas que l'immense majorit&#233; des gens (et peut &#234;tre moi si vous continuez &#224; me ca.... les noix   ) vont acheter Vista en VERSION OEM avec une machine compl&#232;te.
> Donc je ne vois vraiment pas ce que les prix retail peuvent signifier dans un march&#233; o&#249; quasiment personne n'ach&#232;te en bo&#238;te...


C'est assez vrai. Mais question (une vraie, pas une moquerie, car je ne connais pas la r&#233;ponse) : il y aura plusieurs versions propos&#233;es en OEM ??? :mouais:


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, Vista est déjà disponible pour les entreprises depuis 2 mois, n'est-ce pas ?
> Je n'ai vu aucune nouvelle à ce sujet. A-t-il du succès ? Rencontre-t-il des problèmes ?



Les grands comptes sont toujours très longs à se décider.
Compte tenu des configurations hardware nécessaires, il paraît évident que ça va prendre du temps, même si Microsoft compte ($$) mettre le paquet sur ce marché (Win2000 et XP n'avaient pas vraiment convaincu).
Sans parler des problèmes de compatibilités avec les pilotes, softs, périphériques existants.
http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Vista-entreprises-21093/
Le storage semble avoir la priorité.


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est assez vrai. Mais question (une vraie, pas une moquerie, car je ne connais pas la réponse) : il y aura plusieurs versions proposées en OEM ??? :mouais:



Normalement oui. Il y a autant de versions OEM que de versions boîtes. Mais Microsoft peut très bien décider de ne commercialiser qu'une version en OEM.
On en saura plus dans les jours qui viennent.
On cherche un volontaire pour compter combien de versions ça fait en tout 
(Chez les papous, y a les papous à poux et les papous pas à poux. Mais chez les poux, y a les poux papas et les poux pas papas. Donc chez les papous ... )
Et n'oubliez pas : Flavie Flament (?) sur TF1 qui présente Vista  
Ca va être un grand moment de l'histoire de l'informatique...
La keynote de iPapy à côté, c'est du pipi de chat


----------



## fpoil (29 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais clubic, grand rep&#232;re d'anti-microsoft :

"Les barres de menu disparaissent, les barres d'outils sont rel&#233;gu&#233;es &#224; la portion congrue et le bon sens a visiblement fait d&#233;faut aux experts en ergonomie de Microsoft tant le manque de coh&#233;rence d'une application Windows &#224; l'autre peut &#234;tre frappant. On a bien s&#251;r en t&#234;te trois exemples assez sid&#233;rants : l'agencement des boutons pr&#233;c&#233;dent/suivant dans les assistants, le manque total de logique du centre r&#233;seau et partage, ou encore la disparition du bouton d'arr&#234;t du PC au profit d'un menu &#224; sept choix."

on va avoir du boulot dans la section reseau et serveurs de macge pour ceux qui tenteraient le partage de fichiers entre vista et osx


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Normalement oui. Il y a autant de versions OEM que de versions boîtes. Mais Microsoft peut très bien décider de ne commercialiser qu'une version en OEM.
> On en saura plus dans les jours qui viennent.
> On cherche un volontaire pour compter combien de versions ça fait en tout
> (Chez les papous, y a les papous à poux et les papous pas à poux. Mais chez les poux, y a les poux papas et les poux pas papas. Donc chez les papous ... )


Moi qui d'habitude compte avec les doigts des mains, là je vais être perdu 


spleen a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas : Flavie Flament (?) sur TF1 qui présente Vista
> Ca va être un grand moment de l'histoire de l'informatique...
> La keynote de iPapy à côté, c'est du pipi de chat


Il manquera le "One more thing" pour égaler iPapy


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2007)

Je sens qu'il va y avoir pas mal de parodies qui vont sortir apr&#232;s cette &#233;mission...


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

Le site de Dell propose toutes les machines avec Vista pré-installé en version Premium. Exit Windows XP !!
Version Integrale en option : + 120.
Donc si je compte bien, ça fait 2.
Le client moyen devrait s'y retrouver non ?


----------



## manustyle (29 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Moi qui d'habitude compte avec les doigts des mains, là je vais être perdu
> 
> Il manquera le "One more thing" pour égaler iPapy




ouai !! vive les blondes qui presentent les OS


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

on peut esp&#233;rer la pr&#233;sentation de Leopard par une pr&#233;sentatrice en bikini tachet&#233; ?

AU printemps, promis, je branche la tv


----------



## manustyle (29 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> on peut espérer la présentation de Leopard par une présentatrice en bikini tacheté ?
> 
> AU printemps, promis, je branche la tv



j'espere bien, ras le bol des papy barbus en vieux jeans :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Le site de Dell propose toutes les machines avec Vista pr&#233;-install&#233; en version Premium. Exit Windows XP !!
> Version Integrale en option : + 120&#8364;.
> Donc si je compte bien, &#231;a fait 2.
> Le client moyen devrait s'y retrouver non ?


Je viens d'y faire un tour, et non, toutes ne sont pas avec la version Premium. Il y a tout d'abord la version"Windows Vista &#201;dition Familiale Basique authentique" sur celles de la gamme des premiers prix (+ 40,66 &#8364; pour la Premium et 160,26 &#8364; pour l'Int&#233;grale).

Ce qui fait 3 (ouais, je chipote)


----------



## spleen (29 Janvier 2007)

Evidemment, c'est la config de base :  à partir de 349 euros !!! 
Avec mes goûts de luxe (je rappelle que j'ai acheté un Mac ), je suis passé directement aux modèles intermédiaires.
Cela dit, je ne trouve pas que le passage à Vista ait fait augmenter les prix ?


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est le pseudo adysoft ici : http://forum.xbox-mag.net/ftopic40683-0-asc-500.html

au d&#233;but

Sa r&#233;ponse :



> Ok donc oui Windows Vista et m&#234;me Windows XP g&#232;re &#231;a depuis l'arriv&#233; du Framework .NET 3.0. L&#224; encore, c'est grace &#224; WPF



Je vais le parler de ta r&#233;ponse pour voir...

merci.


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

tenez, quelques informations sur la procédure des Vista MAJ et de clubic : 



> Cette nouvelle procédure vise bien entendu à lutter contre le piratage et contre les « mises à jour économiques » des utilisateurs qui n'ont jamais acheté Windows XP dans le commerce ou via l'achat d'un ordinateur complet. Cette procédure va toutefois compliquer la vie des utilisateurs qui possèdent une copie originale de Windows XP lorsqu'ils souhaiteront réinstaller complètement Windows Vista puisqu'ils devront s'acquitter des phases suivantes :
> 
> Installer une copie Windows XP
> Activer sa copie de Windows XP via WGA
> ...


 Et un tableau sur ce que peu faire ou pas vista XXX.
Et on se rend compte à quel point vista home basic est extrêmement limité. A tel point que l'on peut le confondre à un XP Starter edition de mon point de vue...


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Janvier 2007)

Voilà sa réponse à ce que tu as dis (je me suis permis de lui mettre ta réponse tape moi si jamais tu es faché :rose: )



> Son explication n'est pas clair.
> Je vais te donner un exemple concret.
> Imagine une application en plein écran qui alligne 10 boutons de 100 px de large chacun. Ca fait qu'il s'aligne sur 1000 px.
> Ce qu'est capable de faire WPF c'est de faire completement abstraction de la résolution de l'écran. Si l'application est lancé sur un écran en 1024*768, l'application affichera les 10 boutons sur la même ligne.
> ...


----------



## tbr (29 Janvier 2007)

Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais j'ai l'impression que devant tout ce "foutoir" Vista, le client lambda va se perdre et, du coup, le vendeur lui fourguera LA version que - dira-t-il pour argumenter - "tous les utilisateurs ont chez eux".

Et il y aura une 2ème version de Vista qui sortira du lot , très certainement la "Ultimate", pour les connaisseurs qui n'ont pas besoin du dit vendeur.

Somme toute, et sauf exception, on se retrouvera au final avec (en gros), 2 versions, dont la Ultimate (avis perso).
Par parenthèses, je serais bien étonné que le vendeur tente de vendre la version la moins chère. Disons qu'une intermédiaire, à l'instar de XP Home, fera(it) l'affaire pour beaucoup.

Pour ma part, je serais enclin à prendre la "Ultimate" mais bon, j'm'en fiche : ma version RC2 est destinée à fonctionner jusqu'en août 2007 (... ou en juin ? Je ne sais plus. Pas grave), ce qui me laisserait largement le temps de parfaire mon expérience... sur MacOSX.

En attendant, vivement le 30 janvier - je tâche d'enregistrer l'exploit - qu'on voit à quoi ressemble une femme à barbe

[Après Steve Jobs, l'homme à barbe, voici... Flavie Flament, la femme barbante !]
TF1 lui a t-il ordonné de respecter le quota Q en montrant la fes... euh, la face cachée de Vista ?


----------



## manustyle (29 Janvier 2007)

Y en a qui perdent pas de temps 

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/2756800473.01._SS500_SCLZZZZZZZ_V33878825_.jpg


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais j'ai l'impression que devant tout ce "foutoir" Vista, le client lambda va se perdre et, du coup, le vendeur lui fourguera LA version que - dira-t-il pour argumenter - "tous les utilisateurs ont chez eux".
> 
> Et il y aura une 2ème version de Vista qui sortira du lot , très certainement la "Ultimate", pour les connaisseurs qui n'ont pas besoin du dit vendeur.
> 
> ...



pas forcément, il y a les version oem des constructeurs qu'ils vont refourguer et pourrir(on ne peut que dire cela lorsque l'on voit ces pc "intégrés") aux client pc. Et dans ce cas là, les gens n'ont pas besoin de ce poser de question.

seule ceux qui veulent migrer vers vista, ou qui s'y connaissent auront à se poser ces questions.


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2007)

Plus je lis les sites US (cnet, pcworld, etc ..), plus j'ai l'impression que cet OS est vide ...


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Plus je lis les sites US (cnet, pcworld, etc ..), plus j'ai l'impression que cet OS est vide ...



C'était plus simple pour gérer la transparence d'Aero


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Janvier 2007)

Les dernières nouvelles en provenance du monde Vista nont pas été tellement positives, mais les étudiants seront heureux dapprendre quune inscription valide auprès de Microsoft pourra leur fournir certains logiciels, et ce de manière totalement gratuite.

Les étudiants vont donc pouvoir se rendre sur cette page et sinscrire. Si leur formulaire est dûment rempli et validé, ils auront alors accès à la liste des téléchargements. Celle-ci se compose de :
Access 2007
Infopath 2003
Infopath 2007
MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2005
OneNote 2003
OneNote 2007
Project Professional 2003
Project Professional 2007
SharePoint Designer 2007
SQL Server 2005 Standard Edition 32bit
Virtual PC 2004
Visio Professional 2003
Visio Professional 2007
Visual Studio 2005 Professional Edition
Windows Vista Business




Lensemble des logiciels est totalement gratuit, lutilisateur nayant alors plus quà les télécharger. Ils seront peut-être ennuyés du fait que lédition Business de Vista soit composée de quatre CD et non pas dun DVD. Toutefois, nous tenons à signaler lexistence du logiciel vLite qui propose, entre autres fonctions, de fusionner les images CD pour en créer une image DVD quil faut alors graver.

Il faut apporter quelques précisions importantes. Il sagit de la première fois que Microsoft distribue de manière aussi prolixe un de ses systèmes dexploitation. Peut-être les étudiants auraient-ils préféré une édition Familiale Premium et ses fonctions de Media Center, mais la version Business a pour elle de proposer des fonctions complètes de sauvegarde et de restauration ou des fonctions plus développées de réseau.

Il faut citer également plusieurs points importants de la licence :
Une seule inscription par étudiant
Offre réservée aux étudiants résidants en France
Toute information communiquée lors de linscription qui savérerait approximative ou inexacte - tel un nom détablissement fantaisiste, une adresse incorrecte, ou bien encore une identité non enregistrée auprès de létablissement - entraînera lannulation automatique de linscription. Les informations permettant de télécharger les logiciels ne seront communiquées que lors dune inscription réalisée avec succès.
Dans léventualité où létudiant ne recevrait pas le courriel indiquant laccès au site de téléchargement, du fait dune erreur dans lentrée de ladresse courriel, ou de restrictions de linitiative du fournisseur de ladresse courriel, une correction a posteriori nest pas prévue et ne pourra pas être effectuée.
Il faut noter également que la page de garde présentant les logiciels disponibles nest pas à jour, et que dautres précisions viennent sajouter :
Les logiciels téléchargés peuvent être utilisés sans limitation de durée. Cette utilisation peut se poursuivre après lobtention du diplôme et au-delà de la sortie du statut détudiant, à condition de toujours respecter les termes du contrat de licence.
Une seule clé logicielle, nécessaire à linstallation, est délivrée par logiciel.
Et enfin, trois précisions majeures :
Vous certifiez détenir à la date dinscription un statut détudiant de lenseignement supérieur, public ou privé. Vous certifiez donc ne pas être en formation professionnelle, et ne pas percevoir de salaire (sauf indemnité de stage).
Vous acceptez que votre statut étudiant soit vérifié par nos services auprès de votre établissement.
Vous vous engagez à utiliser les logiciels Microsoft dans un but exclusivement non commercial, et notamment à ne pas monnayer le produit du travail réalisé grâce aux logiciels téléchargés, ou à faire fructifier de quelque manière que ce soit lutilisation de ces logiciels.
Tout commence depuis cette page.


[mode radin on]Comment on s'inscrit a la fac  :rateau:   [/mode radin off]


----------



## niko34 (29 Janvier 2007)

Tu as bien fait  

Je me suis lancé dans la conversation sur le forum en question, c'est plus simple.

Je crois que ma seconde explication est plus claire. On est en train d'en discuter.


----------



## eyescarz (29 Janvier 2007)

je poste une video trouvé sur you tube peut-etre a t-elle deja etais posté mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de fouiller tout les postes de ce topic desolé
mais c'est marrant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM


----------



## fable (29 Janvier 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> je poste une video trouvé sur you tube peut-etre a t-elle deja etais posté mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de fouiller tout les postes de ce topic desolé
> mais c'est marrant
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM



Alors là je suis ptdr !


Franchement je suis sur le c**
Je pensais pas qu'un jour windows pour aussi bien copier osx, c'est incroyable !!!  avec des effets 3D et tout et tout !
Et pour seulement 350 euro   mais merde les gens ! pour quoi on s'en merde avec macosx-va-y-que-c'est-le-meilleur-système ! Vous avez vu ce que windows peut faire ? Non mais repasser la video ! les recherches apparaise en BAS et GAUCHE ! Truc de diiiiiiiiingue





...:rateau: 








			
				manustyle a dit:
			
		

> http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...V33878825_.jpg



Nous mais attents, tu pense vraiment que c'est utile ? Des gens qui arrive à créer un système d'exploiation aussi incroyable et avec autant d'avance sur leur temps ont d'office trouver la parade on créer un système intuitif et facile à utiliser


... re :rateau: 





(Pr tous ceux au potentiel intelligent dit "faible": C'est ironique)    (<--- non mais pcq on voit de tout des fois   )


----------



## iota (30 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



jojoleretour a dit:


> Les dernières nouvelles en provenance du monde Vista nont pas été tellement positives, mais les étudiants seront heureux dapprendre quune inscription valide auprès de Microsoft pourra leur fournir certains logiciels, et ce de manière totalement gratuite.(...)


C'est une erreur...
Les logiciels seront gratuits uniquement pour les étudiants des université affiliées au programme MSDNAA.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Je vais donner mon avis sur le rouleau compresseur Windows Vista

Comme d'habitude, la pub sera là pour nous rappeler que c'est un super système.
Alors certes il semble joli (enfin plus que windows XP), il y a les effet aéro (déjà dispo sur mac) la recherche rapide (quelle innovation... ça me fait penser à Spotlight lol) et Windows Media 11 (alors lui c'est le summun de l'innovation mdr).

Non sinon les effets aéro semblent sympa avec la 3D (mais ça doit être très gourmant), ils ont du encore améliorer la stabilité mais windows XP n'était pas trop mauvais sur ce point si on avait au minimum 512 de ram.

Par contre il y avait une belle invention et la ce n'est pas de l'intox
http://www.01net.com/contenu/4762/a...imisez-les-performances-a-laide-dune-cle-usb/
De quoi faire de la RAM pour pas cher et puis je trouve Internet Explorer 7 bien fonctionnel et même l'effet exposé est joli et plus structuré que l'exposé d'OSX car les fenetre sont bien structurée.

Une autre fonction sympa, un appercu des appli dans la barre  en bas de windows lorsque qu'il y a des fenetres actives masquées (mais on a la même chose aussi)

Je pense qu'il va ravir ceux qui aimaient XP car il sera un peu plus intuitif et puis j'attend Leopard ^^ et là on pourra "comparer" mdr :love:


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Je vais donner mon avis sur le rouleau compresseur Windows Vista
> 
> Comme d'habitude, la pub sera l&#224; ... :love:



&#231;a, y a pas de doute, un exemple ici

j'aime beaucoup "l'exp&#233;rience Waouh..." et le petit "plus fun"... ma parole, ils ont recrut&#233; une &#233;quipe de jeun's pour faire la promo de leur d&#233;j&#224; viel OS - OSX obligie-


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Bnjour bonjour à tous ^^,

En ouvrant mes mails ce matn j'ai reçu un mail de Rueducommerce indiquant que Windows Vista était sortit (en 7 versions   ils sont forts ceux là ).

Aussi devant l'avancée (pour les particuliers) de Microsoft au jour d'aujourd'hui face à MAC OS X, je me demande quand est ce que Apple va sortir son Léopard de sa cage ?

Il a toujours été vrai que Vista sortirait avant Léopard cependant, Apple n'en fait pas la pub de son animal ... aussi c'est un avantage pour Microchiotte.

La sortie du shuffle aujourd"hui est un peu nulle je trouve car cela sert à rien du tout je trouve, pourquoi ne pas avoir sortit iLife 07 plutôt pour faire patienter les gens...

Mais les gens d'Apple doivent surement avoir régléchi à ca.

Donc que pensez-vous de ça ? Quand est ce qu'Apple va se décider à sortir les crocs face à l'avancé qu'à pris Microchiotte sur le marché ? (Je parle d'avancé de sortie pas de concept, mais pour les particuliers Vista est plus avancé que MaC OS X )


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Ce matin en allumant la radio sur France-Info, j'ai appris la sortie de Vista, et la description qu'en faisait le journaliste collait en tout point &#224;... Mac OS X Tiger !

En fait, Vista &#233;tait attendu depuis 2004, mais sa sortie a &#233;t&#233; repouss&#233;e &#224; plusieurs reprises.

Alors pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question "_mais que fait Apple pour contrer ?_", je dirais que c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait depuis longtemps, avec beaucoup d'avance... 

Et je pense que la prochaine version de Windows ressemblera &#224;... Leopard ... ou &#224; l'un de ses successeurs (d'ici &#224; ce que M$ r&#233;agisse, Apple aura peut-&#234;tre sorti plusieurs nouvelles versions).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Patienter, un peu,
espérer que se révèlent vite les éventuels bugs de Vista,
les premières mises à jour
Pour sortir le léopard.

Ca peut être une stratégie (à condition que la bête soit irréprochable).


----------



## spleen (30 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Quand est ce qu'Apple va se décider à sortir les crocs



Ben ça y est : ils ont sorti un Ipod shuffle orange et bleu des mers du sud !!! 
Et puis aussi un activateur Airport machin chose 
Si ça c'est pas de la stratégie de grand prédateur ... 
Les médias n'en parlent même pas. A mon avis, il doit y avoir un complot :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Je parle pour les ptits gars qui arrivent dans la vie informatique et bah ils vont choisir Windows Vista parce que c'est nouveau et que MAC OS X Tiger est vieux tout simplement. Et puis l'effet "aqua" un peu copi&#233; de MAC OS X sur Windows Vista va &#234;tre la m&#234;me chose pour la personne donc il va prendre Windows Vista :s

Apr&#232;s il devra choisir entre les 7 versions qui lui sont propos&#233;s mais &#231;a c'est une autre histoire  


La vid&#233;o comparant MAC OS X et Vista est tout simplement merveilleuse, je suis explos&#233; de rire ^^. Comment faire pass&#233; Microsoft pour des copieurs et des co**


----------



## urgo94 (30 Janvier 2007)

Ben ça n'a pas trainé voila les premières MAJ vista le jour même de la sortie grand public.

Tres fort comme image

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68965-mises-a-jour-microsoft-windows-vista.html


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Ce qui est un peu logique pour le prix auquel il est mais on va se retrouver avec une version pour les pauvres et une version pour les riches ( version Itégrale ), vive Microchiotte '-_-.

Ils auraient mieux fait de mettre un CD dans le pack contenant tout les virus et les MAJ systèmes on aurait gagné du temps


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (30 Janvier 2007)

Un ami etait beta testeur sous Vista.....il est pas pret de quitter XP (il va se mettre sous Linux) En gros, c'est du pompé Mac.....un OS grand public, mais comme mon ami aime bien trifouillé ses config, la il s'est retrouvé con...en gros Vista est bien pour une utilisation "classique" ! 

Je ne parle pas des bug & plantage, c'etait une version Beta! :mouais:


----------



## Didjo (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon ba en grod pour répondre à la question :

Non, Vista n'est pas le concurrent de Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Bon ba en grod pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question :
> 
> Non, Vista n'est pas le concurrent de Leopard.


Ben si.

Apr&#232;s, on peut estimer que ce n'est pas un _&#233;quivalent_ (l&#224;, tu as une notion qualitative), mais dans la course &#224; la vente de syst&#232;me d'exploitation pour ordinateurs personnels grand public, OS X, Windows et Linux sont des concurrents.

Mais un concurrent s&#233;rieux ???
En terme de volume de vente, la question est pos&#233;e &#224; l'envers. Ce devrait &#234;tre : L&#233;opard est-il un concurrent s&#233;rieux pour Vista?
En termes d'efficacit&#233; ou de qualit&#233; ? L&#224; on peut d&#233;battre &#224; l'infini comme on l'a fait ici. Je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis. De toutes fa&#231;ons, pour des raisons financi&#232;res, je compte bien rester &#224; Tiger, alors...


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2007)

Concurrent commercial, mais pas concurrent technique en somme.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

et &#224; ce rythme-l&#224;, les premiers mois risque d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s dr&#244;le...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

sinon, y en a qui ont d&#233;ja des vid&#233;os o&#249; l'on voit tourner le "b&#234;te"?


j'ai as cherch&#233; beaucoup mais je trouve rien....


Bill gates ne copie pas aussi les pr&#233;sentations de steve style Keynote?
Allez Bill, un petit powerpoint de pr&#233;sentation de vista?


----------



## urgo94 (30 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> et à ce rythme-là, les premiers mois risque d'être très drôle...



Bof,la routine pour beaucoup,depuis Win95.


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> et à ce rythme-là, les premiers mois risque d'être très drôle...



Personnellement, je ne trouve pas cela étonnant. Qu'est-ce qui a de mal de corrigé des problème qui ont été détecté tardivement? En effet il n'ont peut être pas pu mettre ces correctif à temps dans les RTM.



JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> sinon, y en a qui ont déja des vidéos où l'on voit tourner le "bête"?



Oui, il suffit d'aller sur youtube, tu trouveras ton bonheur.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne trouve pas cela étonnant. Qu'est-ce qui a de mal de corrigé des problème qui ont été détecté tardivement? En effet il n'ont peut être pas pu mettre ces correctif à temps dans les RTM.



d'accord, mais ça fait un peu baclé!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> sinon, y en a qui ont déja des vidéos où l'on voit tourner le "bête"?
> 
> 
> j'ai as cherché beaucoup mais je trouve rien....
> ...


Dans un peu plus d'une heure, tu auras le keynote de Flavie Flament sur TF1.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Y a déjà un Service Pack pour Windows Vista Version Business Etudiant de Premium Sous version integrale 27 en 64 bits


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon c'est bien beau de rigoler ... 

J'ai pu tester la RTM de Vista&#8482; et je trouve qu'il y a un certain progr&#232;s par rapport &#224; XP.

Tout d'abord, le syst&#232;me n'a pas plant&#233; (les premiers jours de XP avaient &#233;t&#233; durs). Ensuite mon mat&#233;riel a &#233;t&#233; reconnu sans trop de souci (portable avec wi-fi + imprimante... j'ai pas test&#233; la webcam encore). 
Mais il faut reconnaitre que pour les utilisateurs qui ne connaissent que Windows, il y a des avanc&#233;es (interface, recherche, configuration du r&#233;seau plus "simple" entre autres... ). m&#234;me si il est certain que ce nouveau syst&#232;me n'est pas au niveau de notre tigre pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;  
Pour l'instant je trouve que c'est pas trop mal... reste &#224; voir sur la dur&#233;e.

Stef


----------



## tbr (30 Janvier 2007)

Il ne manquerait plus que Vista plante dès son premier officiel de test grand public, surtout avec tous les patches qui viennent encore de lui être ajouté à la dernière minute, ça ferait vraiment tache sur son CV

/me attend la démo "Flavie" sur TF1. J'ai le doigt aiguisé, prêt à enregistrer les moments mémorables (potentiels ?) avec ma TNT/USB.
Dès que ce sera fait, je vous donne le lien YouTube, promis. 

Bach to zeu taupe... Hic !

Tout de même, si on fait un récapitulatif, on part de Windows 3,1 (oublions les préquelles)... jusque Vista - comment ça, c'est différent ? Ben bon, c'est un OS à fenêtres -  pour (enfin ?) avoir une usine à gaz qui "pourra(it)" enfin concurrencer MacOSX au niveau qualité/ergonomie/inventivité/...

Ma foi, 90 % utilisent Windows, et implicitement, viendront à Vista. On a vraiment du boulot pour convertir cette masse perdue.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Moi je ne veux pas convertir cette masse perdue  
Je l'ai, je le garde


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir l'intervention de Flament  . Arr&#234;ter , je me suis pisser dessus ... Ils ont presque tout repris sur Mac OS X ! Incroyable  

Je le savais mais je l'avais jamais vu


----------



## dvd (30 Janvier 2007)

le battage m&#233;diatique a commenc&#233;...


----------



## bugman (30 Janvier 2007)

Lut,

Ca a deja peut etre ete vu (trop de pages pour tout lire ici). Dans ce cas desol&#233;.
Ils (m$) vont m&#234;me jusque &#224; piquer du MacOS pour mettre sur leur site web :

http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/products/windowsvista/default.mspx

A voir avec firefox (a croire qu'ils ne savent pas coder chez m$), avec safari ca ne marche pas (bien). 
Amusez vous avec le flash en haut de la page.

Ca ne vous fait pas penser a quelque chose ?

@+


----------



## alamanda (30 Janvier 2007)

une question bete pourquoi 7 versions??????  


sinon pour la pub de Flavie c'est un brin enervant ce genre de battage médiatique regarder moi c'est génial si facile d'utilisation ( je suis blonde donc pas tres fute fute) donc si je trouve ça bien c'est que c'est bien allez les consommateurs il faut abandonner votre windows XP  pour vista car au miracle c'est beaucoup plus fonctionnelle. 
j'espere qu'elle a été bien payé


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

bugman a dit:


> Lut,
> 
> Ca a deja peut etre ete vu (trop de pages pour tout lire ici). Dans ce cas desol&#233;.
> Ils (m$) vont m&#234;me jusque &#224; piquer du MacOS pour mettre sur leur site web :
> ...



ils sont juste sp&#233; Ie6 et Ie7 .  ils ne se d&#233;carcasse pas pour ceux qui sont sur mac/linux/*bsd/solaris, mais pour les utilisateurs d'XP. 

Ils ont du utiliser un propri&#233;t&#233; css qui ne fonctionne qu'a moiti&#233; sur les autres navigateur et que bien sur ie7. d'ailleurs on remarquera qu'IE7 rep&#232;re des erreurs javascript. ^^


j'ai le dossier de clubic, c'est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. Ils sont relativement objectif et font r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; mac os X 2-3 fois au cours de leur dossier. On remarquera qu'il y a 2-3 fonctionnalit&#233; qui sont presque unique en regard des autres os, et qu'il y a des ab&#233;ration d'ergonomie pour d'autres (le r&#233;seau et l'&#233;dition de tag pour WMP11).

edit : il y a des trucs assez commique sur le site de vista :

-plus mobile garder le contacte : moins d'apr&#232;s clubic, la synchro qui fonctionne ne vaut que pour les MP3, le module pour le calendrier et la synchro des contacts n'est pas encore dispo.  seule la connection avec les p&#233;riph&#233;riques media center est bonne(ou xbox)

-plus fun : marrant, on voit cr&#233;ative en partenaire alors que microsoft a bien entub&#233; cr&#233;ative avec la gestion du sun purement logiciel. 

par contre le centre d'anomalie et de stabilit&#233; est une bonne id&#233;e pour le suivis &#224; long terme de son windows. On a finalement peu d'outils de ce genre sur nos mac a part les logs, mais c'est peu sexy.


----------



## tbr (30 Janvier 2007)

Zut alors ! je ne pourrai tenir ma promesse. Comme un c**, j'ai cru que j'enregistrais alors que ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas.
Bon, de toute fa&#231;on, ce ne fut pas si folichon.


Ah si ! Suis-je b&#234;te... Microsoft vient d'inventer un truc r&#233;-vo-lu-tion-naire, et vous ne l'avez m&#234;me pas remarqu&#233; : l'&#233;cran 3D.

Si si.  M&#234;me que Flavie l'a dit. et quand on dit "Vu &#224; la TV", c'est que &#231;a doit &#234;tre vrai, n'est-ce pas ? 
CQFD, la 3D &#224; deux dimensions vient (enfin) d'&#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;e. Lou&#233; soit-il.

Eh b&#233; !

Pour le reste - le tout, en fait -, c'&#233;tait du MacOS like.


----------



## bugman (30 Janvier 2007)

@Tarul : Je parlais surtout de l'animation flash (il faut cliquer dessus puis clique droit "lire" sous firefox) qui me fait vraiment beaucoup penser à front row.
@+


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

bugman a dit:


> @Tarul : Je parlais surtout de l'animation flash (il faut cliquer dessus puis clique droit "lire" sous firefox) qui me fait vraiment beaucoup penser à front row.
> @+



Mais moi aussi je parlais de cette animation qui se déroule que bien sur mon IE. 

Maintenant que tu le dis, c'est vrai que cela fait très frontrow cette animation. Mais le media center ne ressemble pas à ça.

On remarquera qu'enfin Vista sait lire tout seul comme un grand un DVD sans passer par un plugin tiers, mais que le blue ray et le hd dvd ne sont pas lus nativement et qu'il faut passer par ces même plugin tiers et qui à coups sur seront payant. Mais à la différence des dvd, les logiciels libres auront plus de difficulté à proposer un player libre et gratuit.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

[Mode Troll on]Windows Vista ça pue   [Mode Troll off]


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> [Mode Troll on]



Ah bon ? c'est un troll ?


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ah bon ? c'est un troll ?



ça l'est quand même un peu , car Vista semble apporte de vraie nouveauté attendus(et d'autes que l'on voudrait bien se passer) par les utilisateurs de windows. Même durant la beta 2 le système était déjà stable(mais très gourmand).

en dehors des gadgets visuels et la photocopies de certaines fonctionnalité mac, je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce que va donner Vista en terme de résistance aux attaques. Car c'est vraiment le premier os de MS vraiment orienté sécurité dés sa conception pour tous les utilisateurs(en terme de sécurité, je vois XP comme un brouillon test).


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ça l'est quand même un peu , car Vista semble apporte de vraie nouveauté attendus(et d'autes que l'on voudrait bien se passer) par les utilisateurs de windows. Même durant la beta 2 le système était déjà stable(mais très gourmand).



Je travaille au quotidien sur pc et tout ce que je vois c'est que sur le parc de 70/80 machines dont nous disposons, l'investissement pour la mise à niveau sera hors de mesure avec les gains que nous pouvons en espérer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai regardé notre amie Flavie tout à l'heure. En résumé, elle a fait "Whaaaa !", puis "Whoooo !" et enfin encore "Whaaa !"


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regardé notre amie Flavie tout à l'heure.



Tu ferais bien de mieux choisir tes fréquentations si tu veux qu'on te parle encore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu ferais bien de mieux choisir tes fréquentations si tu veux qu'on te parle encore


Ben quoi ? Elle est sympa Flaive, non ?


----------



## bugman (30 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas c'est bien le seul OS qui peut lancer des pubs ! Sont trop fort chez Cro$oft !
Pour ma part (bien que non encore t&#233;st&#233; (comme beaucoup il me semble (hein Flavie !))) je  ne trouve pas cet OS si Whaou que &#231;a. Macuser oblige peut etre.
Au niveau virus, je lui donne 15 jours avant d'en trouver un. Pas plus.
@+


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je travaille au quotidien sur pc et tout ce que je vois c'est que sur le parc de 70/80 machines dont nous disposons, l'investissement pour la mise &#224; niveau sera hors de mesure avec les gains que nous pouvons en esp&#233;rer.


Moi aussi, j'ai la joie(lol ) de travailler sur pc. Mais les besoins des entreprises et celui des particuliers ne sont pas tout &#224; fait les m&#234;mes. 
Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord pour dire que Vista pour les entreprises, c'est pas top. Je dirais m&#234;me que c'est un peu sucidaire et risqu&#233; dans le sens o&#249; personne ne sait comment il va r&#233;sister au attaques, la migration des applications maisons (je vous laisse imaginer la migration d'application delphi 5 que l'on se tra&#238;ne depuis windows 3.1 et qui vont en grande partie &#234;tre migr&#233;e sur vista, le tout pour plus 6000 en d&#233;ploiement site par site.)



iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regard&#233; notre amie Flavie tout &#224; l'heure. En r&#233;sum&#233;, elle a fait "Whaaaa !", puis "Whoooo !" et enfin encore "Whaaa !"


Par moment, je trouve qu'elle faisait tr&#232;s nunuche. "whaa le superbes &#233;cran 3D! C'est g&#233;niale". Sauf que tous les autres OS pouvait l'avoir avant, mais que personne ne lui a dit, ni indiqu&#233; des liens youtubes.  



starmac a dit:


> Tu ferais bien de mieux choisir tes fr&#233;quentations si tu veux qu'on te parle encore


MDR.  Il regarder peut &#234;tre uniquement flavie et non ce qu'elle faisait sur le pc. 

edit : Je suis mort de rire, j'ai tester le conseiller de migration sur mon pc.

Et il me dit que "SQL server, prise en charge des fichiers sql server, et windows messenger ont des probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; " alors que l'installation de ces soft date de 2 jours .

Sinon, l'id&#233;e de l'outil est bonne. mais j'ai quelques doutes sur ce qu'il peut dire au niveau des p&#233;riph&#233;riques. Ma carte hauppage ne le fait pas tilter alors que la beta 2 de vista ne supportait pas ma carte.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> MDR.  Il regarder peut être uniquement flavie et non ce qu'elle faisait sur le pc.


Ce soir je regrette de ne plus avoir TF1 sur le multiposte 
Elle est compétente Flavie ? Elle a des arguments ?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2007)

Moi non plus, je n'ai pas vu Flavie en "direct", mais j'ai eu l'id&#233;e d'aller sur le site de TF1, cribl&#233; de pubs pour Vista, notamment la vid&#233;o en question semble-t-il (il faut cliquer sur le message texte "cliquez ici pour voir le film en entier" pour avoir droit &#224; la version int&#233;grale).

Et franchement, &#231;a vaut le coup.

 

 

:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ce soir je regrette de ne plus avoir TF1 sur le multiposte
> Elle est compétente Flavie ? Elle a des arguments ?



honnêtement, elle fait bien l'utilisatrice lambda (j'ignore bien sûr ces compétences réelles ). Elle tente de faire passer Vista comme étant un os accessible à tous. Mais bon les parties qu'elle présente n'ont jamais été d'une complexité absolue. 
Les difficultés possibles de vista ne sont pas du tout abordé (exemple l'uac). Je dirais qu'on a droit qu'à une présentation graphique, faîte pour attirer les particuliers maîtrisant pas du tout l'informatique et possédant déjà un pc.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

J'adore !

"Flavie&#8230; tu plaisantes"   

http://pubmedia.tf1.fr/vista/936b1.swf


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2007)

J'adore le moment o&#249; elle dit : "J'ai pas que l'heure sur l'&#233;cran de mon ordinateur".
Inoubliable.
L&#224;, &#231;a vaudrait le coup de passer juste apr&#232;s une petite pub Get a Mac, qui en d&#233;pit de ses d&#233;fauts, rel&#232;verait le niveau.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'adore le moment où elle dit : "J'ai pas que l'heure sur l'écran de mon ordinateur".



En fait Windows Mobile est un nouveau concept de montres bracelet ?


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Janvier 2007)

Une phrase que j'ai noté dans le vif de l'action :
"Quand je travaille sur un document, mon film continue de tourner !!!" (à dire avec un air ahuri et idolâtre  )

Moi je dis... FABULEUX !!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> 1) Par moment, je trouve qu'elle faisait très nunuche. "whaa le superbes écran 3D! C'est géniale". Sauf que tous les autres OS pouvait l'avoir avant, mais que personne ne lui a dit, ni indiqué des liens youtubes.
> 
> 
> 2) MDR.  Il regarder peut être uniquement flavie et non ce qu'elle faisait sur le pc.


1) C'est vrai
2) Nan : les 2, mon général  



Tarul a dit:


> honnêtement, elle fait bien l'utilisatrice lambda (j'ignore bien sûr ces compétences réelles ). Elle tente de faire passer Vista comme étant un os accessible à tous. Mais bon les parties qu'elle présente n'ont jamais été d'une complexité absolue.
> Les difficultés possibles de vista ne sont pas du tout abordé (exemple l'uac). Je dirais qu'on a droit qu'à une présentation graphique, faîte pour attirer les particuliers maîtrisant pas du tout l'informatique et possédant déjà un pc.


C'est vrai que la démonstration n'est au final pas très parlante.


----------



## UnAm (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'adore !
> 
> "Flavie tu plaisantes"
> 
> http://pubmedia.tf1.fr/vista/936b1.swf



a la la... elle est tombée bien bas celle là...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir le 'show' de Favie, h&#233; bien je suis &#233;coeur&#233;!
Je suis s&#251;r que beaucoup de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs ayant vu &#231;a se diront, pur&#233; c'est g&#233;nial, faut l'acheter.
Alors oui je trouve les couleurs jolies (question de go&#251;ts...). Mais tous le reste, c'est n'importe quoi, on retrouve aussi bien &#231;a sur MacOs que les distributions de Linux,BSD ou autre Solaris.
En gros c'est digne de TF1 de faire &#231;a, prendre les gens pour des c... Suffit de voir le ton gaga sur lequel elle nous parle.


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Une phrase que j'ai noté dans le vif de l'action :
> "Quand je travaille sur un document, mon film continue de tourner !!!" (à dire avec un air ahuri et idolâtre  )
> 
> Moi je dis... FABULEUX !!!! :love: :love: :love:



C'est vrai qu'en l'entendant dire ça, on ne peut être que plié en deux. Mais peut être qu'à TF1 elle n'avait qu'un OS mono tâche? 
Un MS-DOS faisant de la résistance dans la chaîne privé?

on va peut être se recadrer un peu sur le fil, ou en créer spécialement pour discuter de la prestation de flavie.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (31 Janvier 2007)

au fait, j'avais une question... non, 2, au sujet du media center :

1. L a derni&#232;re mouture de front row permet-elle l'enregistrement et l'acc&#232;s (tout simplement) &#224; la tv (je n'ai jaimais plug&#233; mon mac sur la TV, mais je voudrai savoir si un nouvel onglet apparait dans Front Row... comme dans vista, il me semble- d'apr&#232;s les pr&#233;sentations sur le site Microsoft-)
2 sinon, la navigation du media center me parrait plut&#244;t pas mal (l'affichage des pochettes est-il actif dans Front-Row 06?)... &#224; voir &#224; l'utilisation, &#233;videmment, parce que les pochettes &#224; la longue &#231;a peut &#234;tre chiant.  je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; vraiment convaincu de la navigation dans Itunes avec Front Row (menus successif assez peu fonctionnel) mais peut-&#234;tre que je l'utilise mal apr&#232;s tout.

sinon, on s'attendait &#224; &#231;a: la photocopieuse &#224; bien tourn&#233; (et tout le monde s'extasie) mais certaines choses (des d&#233;tails, j'en conviens) sont pas mal:
-->voir le zoom avec deux doigt ddepuis le trackpa dans un dossier, aussi inutile (qui zoome dans un dossier, &#224; quoi &#231;a sert, je comprends pas bien, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer!) que de zoomer avec deux doigts depuis un clavier tactile de t&#233;l&#233;phone sur une photo, mais on s'est &#233;merveill&#233; devant &#231;a il n'y a pas plus de 3 semaines...:rateau:
OK, Je sors!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (31 Janvier 2007)

je fais mon _mea culpa_: pas de zoom &#224; deux doigt, mais bon, &#231;a flavie elle a pas dit... on reprend les id&#233;es d'Apple, on joue sur l'inconscient collectif et on leurre tout le monde
 ... pas bien Billy!

Pour la peine, tu vas devoir rendre ton Imac ch&#233;ri  &#224; Steve , tu es condamn&#233; &#224; travailler pour le restant de tes jours sur ton propre OS!


----------



## divoli (31 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> on va peut être se recadrer un peu sur le fil, ou en créer spécialement pour discuter de la prestation de flavie.



Tout-à-fait, on s'en tape de Flavie.
Surtout que c'est Mme de Fontenay qui va faire la pub de Léopard sur France 2...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Janvier 2007)

Dans la présentation de flavie, j'ai aimé un truc... l'agrandissement des icônes  pour " voir et trouver ses documents".. une sorte de spotlight a la windows.... et elle présente ça comme genial et révolutionnaire..... c'est vrai que le zoom c'est plus révolutionnaire que l'indexation des metas données ....


En voyant cette pub , j'avais envie d'écrire une lettre pour incendier Apple France -> faites des pubs pour contrebalancer cette fausse vérité de révolutionnaire qu'apporter Vista, tout ou presque est pompé ( sauf peut etre la gestion de la sécurité  'alerte, alerte ..." )et die que les gens vont croire que c'est m$ qui a totu inventé ....


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Janvier 2007)

Et oui c'est bien triste, c'est ce que les gens vont se dire... Et quand on leur montrera OS X ils diront que &#231;a &#233;t&#233; copi&#233; sur Vista et que c'est pas nouveau gr&#226;ce &#224; Vista dans quelques mois...


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout-à-fait, on s'en tape de Flavie.
> Surtout que c'est Mme de Fontenay qui va faire la pub de Léopard sur France 2...



Raaah noaann! surtout pas ça, sinon c'est las fin de léopard.  



vampire1976 a dit:


> Et oui c'est bien triste, c'est ce que les gens vont se dire... Et quand on leur montrera OS X ils diront que ça été copié sur Vista et que c'est pas nouveau grâce à Vista dans quelques mois...



Pas grave, soit tu t'en fou, soit tu leur montre une machine sous tiger, ou encre l'article des clubic & cie qui font le parallèle avec Tiger notamment le "existe depuis 1an 1/2 sur Tiger..."


----------



## Chuck_Joris (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que toutes les nouveautés de cette OS n'en sont pas, sauf peut être le zoom sur les dossiers.
Mais il faut avouer quand même que pour une fois Microsoft à quand même pas mal bosser sur le look de leur OS.
Je ne parle pas de look and feel, je n'ai pas encore testé Vista, mais bien de l'apparence générale. Je le trouve plutôt joli et même le son de bienvenu est pas mal. Faut dire qu'avec notre gong on est pas gaté.

Objectivement vous en pensez quoi?

PS : je sens que le objectivement était de trop


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> C'est vrai que toutes les nouveaut&#233;s de cette OS n'en sont pas, sauf peut &#234;tre le zoom sur les dossiers.
> Mais il faut avouer quand m&#234;me que pour une fois Microsoft &#224; quand m&#234;me pas mal bosser sur le look de leur OS.
> Je ne parle pas de look and feel, je n'ai pas encore test&#233; Vista, mais bien de l'apparence g&#233;n&#233;rale. Je le trouve plut&#244;t joli et m&#234;me le son de bienvenu est pas mal. Faut dire qu'avec notre gong on est pas gat&#233;.
> 
> ...


Objectivement (si, si  ), mieux que celle de Windows XP mais moins bien que celle de Mac OS X.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (31 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Objectivement (si, si  ), mieux que celle de Windows XP mais moins bien que celle de Mac OS X.



objectivement, je ne sais pas mais pour ma part, je suis d'accord avec toi!
Le look est mieux, plus agrable (bon, reste toujours l'horrible police windows qui gache un peu l'interface), certainement plus fonctionnel, plus facile (bien que... base de registre toujours d'actu!), d'accord aussi pour le son de bienvenue... bref, on ne peut nier que MicroGoates a fait un effort et que la plupart des utilisateurs (qui ne connaissent m&#234;me pas l'existence de OSX) seront bloui de cette &#233;volution notable

On est pas ici pour pisser sur microsoft (c'est pas tr&#232;s productif), on a fait un autre choix, grand bien nous fasse, et pour le 95&#37; restant, j'esp&#232;re r&#233;ellement  que Vista va tenir ses promesses... 
Il faut avouer que pour nous aussi... si vista comble un petite partie du retard accumul&#233;  depuis XP sur notre cher OSX,  &#231;a risque de booster les d&#233;veloppeurs Mac pour pondre de nouvelles r&#233;volutions...
bref, je trouve l'introduction de vista d'assez bonne augure...   (pas taper s'il vous plait !... et puis apr&#232;s tout, on est sur un forum libre expression non?!)


----------



## huexley (31 Janvier 2007)

Présentation de Vista... Bravo Bill Gates de remettre les choses à leur place !

vista en live


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

En lisant quelques articles de la presse g&#233;n&#233;raliste sur le web, presque tous mentionnent que ce que propose Vista existe depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es sur Mac OS X. C'est quand m&#234;me un peu rassurant.

Mais ceci dit, j'en profite pour faire une petite remarque qui m'a travers&#233; l'esprit en lisant ces articles et en me mettant &#224; la place de quelqu'un qui ne conna&#238;t pas le Mac : le nom "Windows Vista" se lit facilement et sonne remarquablement bien, contrairement &#224; "Mac OS X Leopard (ou Tiger)" qui est difficile &#224; lire et &#224; prononcer pour quelqu'un qui voit ce terme pour la premi&#232;re fois.
C'est peut-&#234;tre b&#234;te, mais &#231;a rend Mac OS X un peu obscur, le contraire de ce qu'il est en r&#233;alit&#233;.


----------



## Groumpff (31 Janvier 2007)

Je sais que c'est un classique mais

... de quel droit Microsoft fourni dans son OS un anti virus, un logiciel de montage, un firewall, un lecteur multimédia, un navigateur internet, un logiciel de chat ?????

... alors que Windows est une licence ?

C'est un APPEL AU PROCES POUR ABUS DE POSITION DOMINANTE NON ?

Si en Europe ils ont été condamné pour média player ... qu'est ce qui empêche de les condamner pour tous les autres logiciels fournis dans windows ?


... Merci de pas me parler d'Apple car eux vendent un package machine OS et personne d'autre qu'eux ne diffusent MACOSX !


----------



## Chuck_Joris (31 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Il faut avouer que pour nous aussi... si vista comble un petite partie du retard accumulé  depuis XP sur notre cher OS ça risque de booster les développeur Mac pour pondre de nouvelles révolutions



C'est pour ça que je suis vraiment impatient de voir la présentation finale de Leopard.
J'ai le sentiment qu'il se trame quelque chose. Je ne sais plus qui dans les forums disait que Leopard n'avait jamais été annocé comme Mac osX.5. Sur les affiches c'est toujours Mac os X Leopard qu'il est écris. Est ce que ca signifie quelque chose? Mac Os va-t-il etre décliné en plusieurs couleurs dont l'orange?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Présentation de Vista... Bravo Bill Gates de remettre les choses à leur place !
> 
> vista en live


  

Ici les prix des versions de Vista. Voir en particulier la version OEM de Vista Integrale : 208 . A titre d'exemple, l'ensemble Mac OS X + iLife (non OEM) coûte à ce jour 198 .


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben si.
> 
> Après, on peut estimer que ce n'est pas un _équivalent_ (là, tu as une notion qualitative), mais dans la course à la vente de système d'exploitation pour ordinateurs personnels grand public, OS X, Windows et Linux sont des concurrents.
> 
> ...




Je me demandais un autre truc ? Est-ce que les Cotes Chalonnaises sont des concurrentes sérieuses du Médoc ?
Et aussi, est-ce que le buf d'Aubrac est le concurrent sérieux de la Simmental allemande ?
Est-ce que le Class B de Mercedes est un concurrent sérieux de la Scénic ?
Est-ce que le Canada est un concurrent sérieux des Etats-Unis ?

Trève de.
Il n'existe pas dans l'histoire du logiciel un produit qui ait acquis une position dominante sur un marché significatif sans s'appuyer sur :
- une campagne de communication massive et mondiale;
- une stratégie de gratuité (laisser faire du piratage, OEM généralisé, etc..)

Si Apple veut être un concurrent sérieux de Vista, il connait les deux ressorts de la stratégie.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

En gros il suffirait de lib&#233;rer jeromemac ? c'est ce que tu demandes ?


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En gros il suffirait de libérer jeromemac ? c'est ce que tu demandes ?



Je demande rien, moi. Je m'en fous, en fait, totalement. Apple n'est qu'une entreprise comme les autres, qui essaye de me piquer mon pognon aussi souvent que possible, moi, client historique comme tant d'autres. Et si demain elle périclite, ce que je ne souhaite pas néanmoins, d'autres s'engouffreront dans la voie d'un "Unix fait pour l'Homme". 

Jeromemac est plutôt dans la tranche des outils marketing contre-productifs, non ?


----------



## JulienCmoi (31 Janvier 2007)

Vista ce n'est que de la pure connerie.
Pour moi même l'avoir essayé pendant deux semaines, je peux vous dire un truc :
Il suffit d'installer XP et d'installer le thème "Vista", pour obtenir Vista.

A par quelques petits trucs, il n'y a quasiment aucune amélioration (si ce n'est l'amélioration graphique). Vista, c'est du marketing pur et dur.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est un peu lapidaire, mais bon&#8230;


----------



## Manu (31 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je demande rien, moi. Je m'en fous, en fait, totalement. Apple n'est qu'une entreprise comme les autres, qui essaye de me piquer mon pognon aussi souvent que possible, moi, client historique comme tant d'autres. Et si demain elle p&#233;riclite, ce que je ne souhaite pas n&#233;anmoins, d'autres s'engouffreront dans la voie d'un "Unix fait pour l'Homme".


 
Je ne sais s'il essaie de piquer ton pognon, tout est-il que le pognon est fait pour &#234;tre d&#233;pens&#233;.

Il me semble quand m&#234;me que Apple en plus de vouloir avoir plus de pognon, a depuis sa fondation une certaine phiosophie : rendre une informatique r&#233;put&#233;e pour &#234;tre compliqu&#233;e, bien plus abordable. la preuve c'est qu'&#224; chacune de leur innovation, on se dit toujours la m&#234;me chose : c'est b&#234;te de n'y avoir pas pens&#233; plut&#244;t. Ce que font rarement les concurrents comme Vista qui n'apporte pas grand chose de nouveau.

Dans Leopard Time machine en est un exemple flagrant. En fait sans rien d&#233;voil&#233; de secret, Leopard va apporter &#224; Mac OS X une certaine fluidit&#233;; ou plut&#244;t une interface un peu plus vivante et dynamique.


Jusqu'&#224; Tiger, Apple a voulu innover en apportant de nouvelles technologies (Spotlight, Core Data, Core Image, Core Video,.. etc).

Leopard permet &#224; Apple de rendre son OS plus mature (Il sera soumis &#224; certification). Et surtout Apple veut avec Leopard que le syst&#232;me et les applications taill&#233;es pour Leopard, soient plus agr&#233;ables &#224; utiliser. Ce que Apple appelle effet WOW.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est un peu lapidaire, mais bon&#8230;


Effectivement. Il y a quand m&#234;me un certain nombre d'am&#233;liorations et pas seulement esth&#233;tiques, ce qui n'emp&#234;che que dans l'ensemble ce soit toujours aussi mal foutu.


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je ne sais s'il essaie de piquer ton pognon, tout est-il que le pognon est fait pour &#234;tre d&#233;pens&#233;.
> 
> Il me semble quand m&#234;me que Apple en plus de vouloir avoir plus de pognon, a depuis sa fondation une certaine phiosophie : rendre une informatique r&#233;put&#233;e pour &#234;tre compliqu&#233;e, bien plus abordable. la preuve c'est qu'&#224; chacune de leur innovation, on se dit toujours la m&#234;me chose : c'est b&#234;te de n'y avoir pas pens&#233; plut&#244;t. Ce que font rarement les concurrents comme Vista qui n'apporte pas grand chose de nouveau.



Je te l'accorde. C'est d'ailleurs bien sur ce point que cette entreprise a accroch&#233; ma fid&#233;lit&#233; : sa capacit&#233; &#224; investir dans la recherche et le d&#233;veloppement (quitte &#224; n'&#234;tre, par p&#233;riode, quasiment plus rentable), mais avec le souci constant de construire une informatique diff&#233;rente, et, pour le coup, proche de ma propre conception de ce qu'est un "outil".



> Dans Leopard Time machine en est un exemple flagrant. En fait sans rien d&#233;voil&#233; de secret, Leopard va apporter &#224; Mac OS X une certaine fluidit&#233;; ou plut&#244;t une interface un peu plus vivante et dynamique.
> 
> 
> Jusqu'&#224; Tiger, Apple a voulu innover en apportant de nouvelles technologies (Spotlight, Core Data, Core Image, Core Video,.. etc).
> ...


J'aime toujours bien les indiscr&#233;tions de Manu. 

Pour revenir &#224; Vista, que je ne connais pas, je me demandais : est-ce que le syst&#232;me nouveau am&#233;liore le dialogue OS-composants hardware, ou est-ce que ce sera toujours autant la loterie ?


----------



## Chuck_Joris (31 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Leopard permet à Apple de rendre son OS plus mature (Il sera soumis à certification). Et surtout Apple veut avec Leopard que le système et les applications taillées pour Leopard, soient plus agréables à utiliser. Ce que Apple appelle effet WOW.



Tu en parles comme si c'était une certitude. Est-ce que j'aurais loupé un truc du genre "tu bosses chez Apple", ou alors c'était juste ce qui te paraissait le plus naturel pour Leopard?


----------



## Alfoo (31 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens de la FNAC Cr&#233;teil et devinez quoi 

Un vendeur FNAC faisait une d&#233;monstration de Vista sur un iMac 20"... 
Etant switcher tres r&#233;cent ca me faisait franchement rire.
Le vendeur m&#233;tait en avant la recherche instantan&#233;e dans la fenetre en bas a gauche, les gens etaient epat&#233;s... eux connaissent surement pas Mac OS X.

Franchement je ne comprend toujous pas pourquoi Mac OS est si petit en part de march&#233;, c'est une enigme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Je reviens de la FNAC Créteil et devinez quoi
> 
> Un vendeur FNAC faisait une démonstration de Vista sur un iMac 20"...
> Etant switcher tres récent ca me faisait franchement rire.
> ...


Ca prouve au moins que Vista tourne sur un Mac Intel. C'est toujours bon à savoir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas, Microsoft est confiant sur les ventes de son nouvel OS.


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En tout cas, Microsoft est confiant sur les ventes de son nouvel OS.



 Faut reconnaître que Vista est séduisant  après plus de cinq ans d'XP ( c'est dingue ce que c'est long de pexer... )et comme il sera de toutes façons installé sur quasiment tous les PC neufs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Faut reconna&#238;tre que Vista est s&#233;duisant  apr&#232;s plus de cinq ans d'XP ( c'est dingue ce que c'est long de pexer... )et comme il sera de toutes fa&#231;ons install&#233; sur quasiment tous les PC neufs&#8230;


Apr&#232;s plus de 5 ans d'XP, c'est s&#251;r. Mais apr&#232;s plus de 5 ans d'OS X, et m&#234;me beaucoup moins, Vista l'est nettement moins.


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Après plus de 5 ans d'XP, c'est sûr. Mais après plus de 5 ans d'OS X, et même beaucoup moins, Vista l'est nettement moins.



Mais sur OSX t'as pas DirectX 10.  (Les ActiveX non plus d'ailleurs.  )


----------



## Max77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Je retranscris un article du *Journal de Montr&#233;al* que j'ai lu hier et qui m'a fait bien rire :

Windows Vista &#192; La Une :

*Pas de quoi s'emballer* (Le titre)

...selon un sp&#233;cialiste

Installera? Installera pas? Ce dillemme se posera d&#232;s aujourd'hui aux propri&#233;taires de PC &#224; propos de Windows Vista , le tout nouveau syst&#232;me d'exploitation de Microsoft.

Et la question est l&#233;gitime , croit fermement Michel Dumais , chroniqueur pour le site Branchez-vous, qui fait part au Journal de ses observations.

Q. Vous attendez-vous &#224; un engouement de la part des consommateurs vis-&#224;-vis de Windows Vista?
R. Pas vraiment. La derni&#232;re fois qu'on s'est emball&#233; pour un syst&#232;me d'exploitation , c'&#233;tait pour Windows 95, et c'&#233;tait parce que qu'il &#233;tait vraiment diff&#233;rent, beaucoup plus r&#233;sistant que ce que l'on avait connu avant.

Q. Qui gagnera &#224; installer Windows Vista sur son ordinateur?
R. Ce seront les personnes qui pr&#233;voient acheter un nouvel appareil. Leur prix est devenu tr&#232;s abordable , et il est pratiquement plus rentable d'acheter un nouvel ordi que de le mettre &#224; jour en y ajoutant toutes sortes de choses.

Q.Mais comment feront ceux qui d&#233;sirent tout de m&#234;me conserver leur bonne vieille machine?
R. Ils devront ajouter de la m&#233;moire vive. Pour b&#233;nificier de toutes les potentialit&#233;es de Vista, ils seront peut-&#234;tre aussi tent&#233;s d'acheter une carte vid&#233;o beaucoup plus rapide.

Q. Qu'est-il mieux de faire selon vous?
R. L'important avant de changer de syst&#232;me d'exploitation, c'est de se demander si on en a vraiment besoin. Ceux qui ne font que du surf sur internet ert un peu de traitement de texte - ce qui est le cas pour la majorit&#233; des consommateurs - auront plut&#244;t int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; conserver leur Windows XP, plus s&#251;r. Le Windows offre de nouvelles options graphiques, mais tout &#231;a est plut&#244;t cosm&#233;tique finalement.

*Mon bout pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;!*

Q. Windows Vista est-il moins s&#251;r que Windows XP?
R. Comme toutes les versions 1.0 , il y aura une version 1.1 et 1.2 qui suivra, mieux adapt&#233;e, &#224; laquelle on aura ajout&#233; des mises &#224; jours...Et puis j'ai envie d'ajouter une vacherie ... 

Q.Laquelle?
R. Pour b&#233;nificier des fonctions de Vista, pourquoi ne pas s'acheter Mac OSX de Macintosh, qu'ils ont presque copi&#233;? D'autant plus qu'on sait que Mac fera une mise &#224; jour tr&#232;s rapidement.

Article tir&#233; du Journal de Montr&#233;al qui est lu par plus de un million de lecteur chaque jour. 

Je l'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s drole.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Et surtout Apple veut avec Leopard que le système et les applications taillées pour Leopard, soient plus agréables à utiliser. Ce que Apple appelle effet WOW.



Chez Microsoft, ils parlent de l'expérience "Wouah" pour Vista... :mouais: 

"Wouah" contre "Wow", ça promet.


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Janvier 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Je retranscris un article du *Journal de Montréal* que j'ai lu hier et qui m'a fait bien rire :
> 
> Windows Vista À La Une :
> 
> ...



Alors là, vraiment trop bien


----------



## spleen (31 Janvier 2007)

Il est en effet vraisemblable que les utilisateurs XP ne vont pas se précipiter sur Vista.
Par contre, la sortie de Vista va t elle relancer les ventes de PC ?
Les principaux constructeurs attendaient cette sortie comme le Messie pour booster leurs ventes (en particulier Dell qui n'est pas au mieux en ce moment).
Ces mêmes constructeurs ayant assez peu apprécié que Vista ne soit pas disponible pour le grand public avant Noël...


----------



## Roots (31 Janvier 2007)

Je paris une révision des Imac avec lancement simultané de léopard trés prochainement. Un peu facile comme prédiction mais tellement réjouissante...:love:


----------



## Manu (31 Janvier 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Tu en parles comme si c'était une certitude. Est-ce que j'aurais loupé un truc du genre "tu bosses chez Apple", ou alors c'était juste ce qui te paraissait le plus naturel pour Leopard?


 
D'une part parce que Apple le dit officiellement, et d'autre part parce que je le sais pour l'avoir vu.

Voici en substance ce qu'Apple dit aux développeurs (dont je fais partie):

By taking advantage of the technologies in Leopard, you can add that extra level of detail that makes your applications not just useful, but highly desirable. You can give them that wow factor that will bring your customers back to your application again and again.


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Janvier 2007)

"Un vendeur FNAC faisait une démonstration de Vista sur un iMac 20"..."

Ouais ! Suuper! Vite bootcamp, la suuper bonne idée...


----------



## barth_polux (31 Janvier 2007)

Bootcamp ,n'est toujour pas compatible vista... on peut l'installer, mais le clavier ne fonctionne pas. Et je pense que le prochain bootcamp sortira avec léopard. Alors patience.....


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Bootcamp ,n'est toujour pas compatible vista... on peut l'installer, mais le clavier ne fonctionne pas. Et je pense que le prochain bootcamp sortira avec léopard. Alors patience.....



Tu es sur ? Car moi j'ai déjà vu tourner Vista sur des iMac


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Bootcamp ,n'est toujour pas compatible vista... on peut l'installer, mais le clavier ne fonctionne pas. Et je pense que le prochain bootcamp sortira avec léopard. Alors patience.....





Steph-24 a dit:


> Tu es sur ? Car moi j'ai déjà vu tourner Vista sur des iMac



je vous invite a faire un petit tour dans windows sur mac. 
trêve de publicité. 

Vista n'est pas officiellement supporté par Bootcamp. Tous ne fonctionne pas parfaitement bien comme l'isight. Mais après l'interface bios offerte par bootcamp suffit pour installer Vista, les driver graphique et son peuvent être pris en charge par windows. Les spécificités ne sont pas pris en charge. Un clavier PC usb fonctionnera sur un Vista Bootcampéisé.

par contre, si je vois une démo fnac, de vista sur un imac, je pourrais pas m'empecher de dire "vous avez cela aussi sur mac os X, le vrai os supporté sur cette machine".


----------



## Oizo (31 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en l'entendant dire ça, on ne peut être que plié en deux. Mais peut être qu'à TF1 elle n'avait qu'un OS mono tâche?
> Un MS-DOS faisant de la résistance dans la chaîne privé?
> .



J'ai vu dans je ne sais plus quel magazine une photo du bureau de Flavie à TF1, quel est l'ordinateur qui était sur son bureau ? Un iMac ! Si si


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Mais tout le monde aura Vista

Les gens qui achetent un PC s'en fiche de savoir si c'est XP ou Vista...
Je parle de la plupart des gens bien sur.

Puis pour les non novice ils viendront forcement à changer de PC un jour donc il attendront VISTA SP2 4 ans après sa sortie officiel lol


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Janvier 2007)

Flavie : "intuitif, on ne peut pas faire plus simple" :rateau:   depuis quand Windows est intuitif


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Flavie : "intuitif, on ne peut pas faire plus simple" :rateau:   depuis quand Windows est intuitif



Depuis que les gens ne connaissent que Windows....:hein: :hein:


----------



## eyescarz (31 Janvier 2007)

le boot fais pas encore le poid avec tiger
http://www.svmmac.fr/tv/flash/vista_contre_mac_os_au_demarrage


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Janvier 2007)

Ah si les gens connaissaient un peu plus les Mac et s'enlevait cette foutue idée , Mac c'est nul c'est pas compatible.... ça m'énerve quand j'entends ça ...'-_-


Sinon Mac OS X , quel bonheur d'avoir un démarrage rapide... à chaque fois que je l'allume c'est un soupir de satisfaction qui sort ^^.

Alors que quand je vais sur Windows , je vais me faire un café en attendant que ça charge 


Vous avez vu déjà les deux fenpetres qui s'affichent ( pop-up ) quand Vista démarre ?? Ca fait déjà super crade. Alors que sur Mac OS X t'as pas ce genre de problèmes...


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Janvier 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ah si les gens connaissaient un peu plus les Mac et s'enlevait cette foutue idée , Mac c'est nul c'est pas compatible.... ça m'énerve quand j'entends ça ...'-_-
> 
> 
> Sinon Mac OS X , quel bonheur d'avoir un démarrage rapide... à chaque fois que je l'allume c'est un soupir de satisfaction qui sort ^^.
> ...



Moi c'est plutôt pour l'extinction :rateau:


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ah si les gens connaissaient un peu plus les Mac et s'enlevait cette foutue idée , Mac c'est nul c'est pas compatible.... ça m'énerve quand j'entends ça ...'-_-



Moi je dirais plutôt "Ah si Apple se bougeait un peu plus le cul et communiquais sur d'autres produits que l'iPod..."

Taper sur la concurrence c'est bien (  ) mais mais je trouve lassant qu'Apple semble se reposer exclusivement sur sa base d'utilisateurs pour faire sa promotion, après faut pas s'étonner qu'on nous prennent pour des membres d'une secte (qui procède de la même manière)


----------



## tchico (1 Février 2007)

Ce genre d'article , c'est n'importe quoi
lisez le début....
http://www.jeux-france.com/actu967

Si les fonctions osx sont inutiles !
Pourquoi les reprendre en mieux (grâce) à vista !!??

vista, tu es notre sauveur :rateau: 

Mais non merci, je reste où je suis


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes quelle stupidit&#233; sans nom, les fonctions inutiles de Mac OS X am&#233;lior&#233;s :mouais: , copi&#233; tu veux dire non  :mouais: .

Il est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme le messie mais attendez que les virus refassent leur entr&#233;e 



Et puis "Il ne reste plus maintenant qu'&#224; attendre la fin 2006 (peut-&#234;tre octobre ou novembre 2006)". Mais l'article a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit le 9 D&#233;cembre 20006 ils sont pas un peu cons l&#224; bas ??


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Moi je dirais plutôt "Ah si Apple se bougeait un peu plus le cul et communiquais sur d'autres produits que l'iPod..."
> 
> Taper sur la concurrence c'est bien (  ) mais mais je trouve lassant qu'Apple semble se reposer exclusivement sur sa base d'utilisateurs pour faire sa promotion, après faut pas s'étonner qu'on nous prennent pour des membres d'une secte (qui procède de la même manière)



Moi je sens bien la grosse campagne de pub après la sortie de Leopard.

Pourquoi ?

Tout simplement parce que ça ne valait pas la peine de dépenser des dixaines de millions en pubs en 2006. Apple était en pleine transition avec aucun nouveau modèle (au niveau du design) et surtout pourquoi vanter Tiger alors que Leopard arrive.

Moi je verrais bien le grand coup de sortir Leopard avec un tout nouvel iMac et ainsi démarrer une campagne de pub la dessus.


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2007)

Ce qui est le plus énervant, ce sont les gens qui font des comparaisons sans connaitre les OS. A la rigueur qu'on critique Mac OS X après l'avoir vraiment utilisé, je peux comprendre. Mais une bonne partie de ces "abrutis" n'ont jamais essayé un Mac, ou du moins un Mac récent !


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui est le plus énervant, ce sont les gens qui font des comparaisons sans connaitre les OS. A la rigueur qu'on critique Mac OS X après l'avoir vraiment utilisé, je peux comprendre. Mais une bonne partie de ces "abrutis" n'ont jamais essayé un Mac, ou du moins un Mac récent !



Là je te suit. Le problème c'est que les gens ne savent utiliser que Windows et qu'il n'aiment pas changer leurs petites habitudes. Et dès que c'est différents de ce qu'ils connaissent, alors c'est tout de suite moins bien.
Il ne sont tout simplement pas prêt à faire le petit effort obligatoire pour comprendre MAC OS X


----------



## spleen (1 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui est le plus énervant, ce sont les gens qui font des comparaisons sans connaitre les OS. A la rigueur qu'on critique Mac OS X après l'avoir vraiment utilisé, je peux comprendre. Mais une bonne partie de ces "abrutis" n'ont jamais essayé un Mac, ou du moins un Mac récent !



Parce que tout ceux qui fusillent Vista ici l'ont déja essayé ? 
Tout ça confirme ce qu'on sait déja depuis longtemps : on ne vend jamais un produit, mais l'idée d'un produit.
Le détail des fonctionnalités, tout le monde s'en fout. C'est pas ça qui fait vendre.


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Parce que tout ceux qui fusillent Vista ici l'ont déja essayé ?
> Tout ça confirme ce qu'on sait déja depuis longtemps : on ne vend jamais un produit, mais l'idée d'un produit.
> Le détail des fonctionnalités, tout le monde s'en fout. C'est pas ça qui fait vendre.



Personnellement, je l'ai vu tourner en Beta 2, je l'ai essayé en RC1 et RTM.
Et je trouve que c'est une vrai évolution par rapport à XP.
Je pourrai écrire assez longtemps dessus, mais la nouvelle interface est plutôt pas mal à mon goût quoi que toujours pas au niveau de Mac OS X en terme de simplicité et de concivialité.
Et pour ce qui est de la sécurité, elle semble en progression mais le temps nous le dira plus précisement, et enfin la stabilité est tout de même meilleur.

J'attends maintenant la version commercialisé pour bien tester en profondeur et surtout sur la durée.


----------



## MamaCass (1 Février 2007)

J'ai vu une pub t&#233;l&#233; pour vista hier 

Comme quoi on peut communiquer sur son OS


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

Bel article, cité par MacBidouille (cliquez sur l'image 



​


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Février 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Personnellement, je l'ai vu tourner en Beta 2, je l'ai essay&#233; en RC1 et RTM.
> Et je trouve que c'est une vrai &#233;volution par rapport &#224; XP.



Apr&#232;s cinq ans de retard, il ne manquerait plus que Vista soit une r&#233;gression par rapport &#224; XP !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Bel article, cité par MacBidouille (cliquez sur l'image



Génial, ton lien, j'ai adoré, merci


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Parce que tout ceux qui fusillent Vista ici l'ont déja essayé ?
> Tout ça confirme ce qu'on sait déja depuis longtemps : on ne vend jamais un produit, mais l'idée d'un produit.
> Le détail des fonctionnalités, tout le monde s'en fout. C'est pas ça qui fait vendre.



Moi j'ai essayé 95, 98, 2000 et XP et ça m'a suffit donc le reste c'est à chier, surtout après les critiques qui sortent ça me donnent pas envie de l'acheter. Surtout qu'ils ont 90% de leur OS sur PC et ils sont pas capables de faire un OS convenable franchement , en 5 ans faire  ça, c'est n'importe quoi là...



starmac a dit:


> Bel article, cité par MacBidouille (cliquez sur l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ​



J'adore cette article tellement objectif


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Février 2007)

Tu as oubli&#233; win 3.1, le meilleur windows a mon sens :rateau:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (1 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Tu as oublié win 3.1, le meilleur windows a mon sens :rateau:



Ne plaisante pas, j'ai un pote bidouilleur au boulot, il considère que c'est windows 98 le plus sûr des OS Windows. D'ailleurs, il l'utilise toujours en binôme avec XP (98 servant pour la sécurité) et regrette de devoir abandonner ce système bientôt car il y a de moins en moins de compatibilité logicielle. Il a essayé Vista et n'a pas été convaincu par la sécurité du "machin"...
Alors d'ici là que 3.1 soit aussi bon que Vista, il n'y a qu'un pas


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

, euh il connaît MS DOS ça peut être bien pour lui autrement


----------



## catastrophy (1 Février 2007)

wouah !


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2007)

tchico a dit:


> Ce genre d'article , c'est n'importe quoi
> lisez le début....
> http://www.jeux-france.com/actu967
> 
> ...





HImac in touch a dit:


> Ce qui est fou, c'est que ces gars n'ont jamais été su Mac OS X, et ils critiquent. Les fonctions "inutiles" sont reprises sur Vista. Ced qui est débile, c'est qu'ils ne voient pas que les fonctions débiles de Mac OSX sont copiés sur Vista. Et là, elles ne sont plus débiles du tout, peut-être ? :mouais:
> 
> Et puis "Il ne reste plus maintenant qu'à attendre la fin 2006 (peut-être octobre ou novembre 2006)". Mais l'article a été écrit le 9 Décembre 20006 ils sont pas un peu cons là bas ??



Oui, j'ai remarqué ça aussi. C'est bizarre.    




catastrophy a dit:


> wouah !



:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Février 2007)

catastrophy a dit:


> wouah !



C'est ça, la fameuse expérience Wouah de Vista? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Et puis "Il ne reste plus maintenant qu'&#224; attendre la fin 2006 (peut-&#234;tre octobre ou novembre 2006)". Mais l'article a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit le 9 D&#233;cembre 20006 ils sont pas un peu cons l&#224; bas ??





fredintosh a dit:


> C'est &#231;a, la fameuse exp&#233;rience Wouah de Vista? :mouais:



Oui, oui car comme l'a dir si justement Flavie "premi&#232;re dame de tf1" Flament :

il n'y a pas que l'heure sur le bureau...

il y a aussi un calendrier  

Et quel calendrier !!!


Ps : ceci dit, on se moque, on se moque... mais Leopard sera peut &#234;tre en retard, ne sera peut &#234;tre qu'une grosse accumulation de gadgest, aura peut &#234;tre une interface en recul... Je dis &#231;a, faites comme si je ne disais rien.


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2007)

Pas besoin de fantasmer sur Leopard.

Dites-moi déjà ce qu'il y a de mieux dans Vista que dans tiger ... Je ne connais pas encore les specs détaillés.

Est-ce que l'assistant de migration est capable comme sur Mac d'importer toutes tes données, tous tes fichiers, toutes tes applis sans qu'il n'y a de soucis à l'arrivée ?

Est-ce qu'on a un système de fichiers et une recherche à la spotlight ?

Est-ce que Vista gère des formats de disques autre que ceux de Microsoft ?

Faut-il encore rebooter son PC toute les semaines (voir tous les jours) pour qu'il ne se mette pas à ramer et qu'il libère les montagnes de ressources qu'il s'accapare sans les rendre totalement après utilisation ?

Ce sont toutes ces questions qui sont intéressantes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> J'ai vu dans je ne sais plus quel magazine une photo du bureau de Flavie à TF1, quel est l'ordinateur qui était sur son bureau ? Un iMac ! Si si


Rhaaaaaa ! La traîtresse !        

Un autre avis pas piqué des hannetons


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Rhaaaaaa ! La traîtresse !
> 
> Un autre avis pas piqué des hannetons



Ben le canard, on lit pas tous les posts 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4154060&postcount=456


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Tu m'as devancé Starmac j'allais le dire ^^ 

Mais on va lui pardonner c'est l'effet Wouah de Vista ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ben le canard, on lit pas tous les posts
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4154060&postcount=456


Si. Mais j'avais raté la mention "cliquez sur l'image". Désolé. :rose: 



HImac in touch a dit:


> Tu m'as devancé Starmac j'allais le dire ^^
> 
> Mais on va lui pardonner c'est l'effet Wouah de Vista ^^


Ah merci. C'est sympa.  

Ca aussi, c'est l'effet Wouah de Vista ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2007)

Pr&#233;sentation de Vista par Bill ce soir dans le 20h sur thiefoine.....  ...pour les curieux...


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Parce que tout ceux qui fusillent Vista ici l'ont déja essayé ?
> Tout ça confirme ce qu'on sait déja depuis longtemps : on ne vend jamais un produit, mais l'idée d'un produit.
> Le détail des fonctionnalités, tout le monde s'en fout. C'est pas ça qui fait vendre.


Ben cette tare on l'a trouve partout, que ce soit chez les pro-ms, les pro-linux, les pro-mac, les pro-bidule,... J'ai la chance de pouvoir avoir tout ces OS, et je pense avoir un avis objectif sur les différents OS. Pour vista, je tempère toujours mes propos vu que je n'ai connut que la beta 2 et vu les commentaires des RC2 et RTM.



starmac a dit:


> Oui, oui car comme l'a dir si justement Flavie "première dame de tf1" Flament :
> 
> il n'y a pas que l'heure sur le bureau...
> 
> ...


Même si c'est déjà dit je préfère le :"avec Vista je peux regarder une vidéo en travaillant sur un Document, wahou!" Je trouve ça tellement... je ne trouve pas de mot pour exprimer ce que je pense. 

Pour les retards, he bien apple n'a pas encore donné de date précise comme MS qui a annoncé 2 3 fois(si je me souviens bien) une date précise avant d'annoncer le retard. 
Mais il est clair que l'on aura droit au retour de bâton si léopard est annoncé a la fin de l'année.


----------



## Oizo (1 Février 2007)

Voici un extrait d'une interview de Microsoft Belgique sur Skynet à propos de Vista :

_Beaucoup de fonctionnalités de Vista sont très similaires à celles proposées depuis plusieurs années par Apple (Mac OS X), notamment la recherche de fichiers, les widgets ("gadgets" chez Microsoft), ou les mises en scène de photos  Nest ce pas embarrassant pour Microsoft de parler dinnovation quand on voit une telle similitude entre les deux systèmes ?_

Ce qui est intéressant dans la démarche adoptée par Vista, cest quau lieu de repartir dune version plus ancienne sur laquelle on rajoute des couches, nous sommes repartis de zéro. La première question a été : que veulent les utilisateurs. Ceux-ci ont mis en avant des fonctionnalités quils imaginaient, ou des choses quils avaient vues. Cest clair que les Gadgets Windows font penser à des Widgets Apple. Mais, objectivement, quand jallume un mac, je nai pas limpression que ça ressemble à Vista. Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, *mais Vista a cet aspect coloré et beaucoup plus fun !*


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2007)

Vista pour les gamers ? A part se qui est codé avec son API Propriétaire "DX"
, c'est la raclée :love:



Bill gates est en ce moment sur TF1, scéance cirage de pompe...


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Voici un extrait d'une interview de Microsoft Belgique sur Skynet à propos de Vista :
> 
> _Beaucoup de fonctionnalités de Vista sont très similaires à celles proposées depuis plusieurs années par Apple (Mac OS X), notamment la recherche de fichiers, les widgets ("gadgets" chez Microsoft), ou les mises en scène de photos  Nest ce pas embarrassant pour Microsoft de parler dinnovation quand on voit une telle similitude entre les deux systèmes ?_
> 
> Ce qui est intéressant dans la démarche adoptée par Vista, cest quau lieu de repartir dune version plus ancienne sur laquelle on rajoute des couches, nous sommes repartis de zéro. La première question a été : que veulent les utilisateurs. Ceux-ci ont mis en avant des fonctionnalités quils imaginaient, ou des choses quils avaient vues. Cest clair que les Gadgets Windows font penser à des Widgets Apple. Mais, objectivement, quand jallume un mac, je nai pas limpression que ça ressemble à Vista. Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients, *mais Vista a cet aspect coloré et beaucoup plus fun !*



Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas rajouté une nouvelle couche au noyau NT5, sinon le "Vista n'est qu'un skin d'xp" aurait été véridique. 

si l'interface général de Vista ne fait pas penser à Mac os X, beaucoup trop de détail le font penser à d'autre os (Mac, linux). Ms joue plus à l'élève qui suis les autres. L'utilisation de la carte graphique par exemple pour l'affichage du bureau, ils auront été les derniers à l'implémenter, linux et Mac ayant réalisé cela bien avant.

Bref Vista n'est qu'une évolution bienvenue pour ceux qui ne connaisse que Windows ou qui change de pc. Pour les autres, Vista devraient les laisser presque indifférent. 

je terminerai en disant que vista ne m'attire que par curiosité, mais certaines contrainte légal et technique peu justifiée me tape sur le système...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Pr&#233;sentation de Vista par Bill ce soir dans le 20h sur thiefoine.....  ...pour les curieux...


J'ai regard&#233; et j'ai entendu des trucs hallucinants : "visionnaire g&#233;nial pour les uns" "vous vous &#234;tes rarement tromp&#233; dans vos grand choix" (PPDA &#224; Billou). Un instant j'ai cr&#251; qu'ils s'&#233;taient gourr&#233;s &#224; TF1 et qu'il avaient invit&#233; Steve Jobs. Mais non, c'&#233;tait bien Billou.


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Vista pour les gamers ? A part se qui est codé avec son API Propriétaire "DX"
> , c'est la raclée :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Même si c'est un truc proprio, MS a réussis a bien le vendre, et a faire un véritable eco système autour de cette API. Toutes les cartes graphiques mettent en avant la compatibilité avec tel version de DX, la partie OpenGL existe mais n'est jamais mis en avant malgrés que ce soit un standard.

Enfin DX a un avantage, il regroupe l'image et la video en une seule API, alors qu'openGL n'est que la video. je sais qu'il existe une API open pour le son, mais elle a encore moins de succès que l'OpenGL.

Le comparatif que tu cites n'est pas complet ni très objectif. Ils testent 3 jeux bon élève dans le sens ou ils sont disponible en DX et en openGL et qu'ils bénéficie d'un portage très bon. Enfin dans Vista, OpenGL n'est qu'une sur-couche qui appel ensuite l'API DX, et donc on a des performances pour ce type de jeux très mauvais. La charge de developper l'OpenGL correctement revient a la charge de fabriquant de GPU afin de "court-cirucuité" DX.

Il aurait été judicieux de rajouter un jeu DX dans un comparatif hors catégorie tester sur Vista et sur les linux en utilisant l'API Wine(qui elle transforme les appel DX en appel OpenGL).

Au moins il a le mérite de prouver qu'il est possible d'avoir de bonne performance au niveau jeux 3D chez les autres OS lorsqu'on fait de bon portages. mais bon, ce qui connaisse un peu cet univers le savent très bien.


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regardé et j'ai entendu des trucs hallucinants : "visionnaire génial pour les uns" "vous vous êtes rarement trompé dans vos grand choix" (PPDA à Billou). Un instant j'ai crû qu'ils s'étaient gourrés à TF1 et qu'il avaient invité Steve Jobs. Mais non, c'était bien Billou.


/HS
je n'ai pas regardé l'interview, mais en un sens, il n'a pas tout à fait tord.

IPapy est visionnaire en terme de fonctionnalité technique.

Mais bill gates à fait de très bon coups en terme de management/marketing/accord avec les geants de son époque. Et surtout il a du culot, réussir a fourguer a IBM, MS-DOS avec un accord en or pour MS. Alors que MS-DOS n'est que Q-DOS racheté a 50000$ a son developpeur(en plus il n'est pas rancunier. ). Je trouve ça mémorable. 
Si bill gates s'était trompé dans ses grand choix(plus quelques magouilles), croyait vous que MS serait numéro en éditeur de logiciel à l'heure actuelle?


----------



## spleen (1 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un qui devient la première fortune de la planète (et surtout qui le reste..) et qui prend 95% du marché mondial de l'informatique n'est peut être pas uniquement un abruti  doublé d'un demeuré ...
Pour tout dire, votre prose anti Microsoft primaire commence à être un peu fatigante... :sleep:
Bon, Vista c'est pas bien, tous les clients Microsoft sont des cons, je crois que c'est bon : on a pris le message


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

Oizo a dit:


> Voici un extrait d'une interview de Microsoft Belgique sur Skynet &#224; propos de Vista :
> 
> _Beaucoup de fonctionnalit&#233;s de Vista sont tr&#232;s similaires &#224; celles propos&#233;es depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es par Apple (Mac OS X), notamment la recherche de fichiers, les widgets ("gadgets" chez Microsoft), ou les mises en sc&#232;ne de photos &#8230; N&#8217;est ce pas embarrassant pour Microsoft de parler d&#8217;innovation quand on voit une telle similitude entre les deux syst&#232;mes ?_
> 
> Ce qui est int&#233;ressant dans la d&#233;marche adopt&#233;e par Vista, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;au lieu de repartir d&#8217;une version plus ancienne sur laquelle on rajoute des couches, nous sommes repartis de z&#233;ro. La premi&#232;re question a &#233;t&#233; : que veulent les utilisateurs. Ceux-ci ont mis en avant des fonctionnalit&#233;s qu&#8217;ils imaginaient, ou des choses qu&#8217;ils avaient vues. C&#8217;est clair que les Gadgets Windows font penser &#224; des Widgets Apple. Mais, objectivement, quand j&#8217;allume un mac, je n&#8217;ai pas l&#8217;impression que &#231;a ressemble &#224; Vista. Chacun a ses avantages et ses inconv&#233;nients, *mais Vista a cet aspect color&#233; et beaucoup plus fun !*



Mais qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre Plus color&#233; et plus fun  :mouais: , pour les demeur&#233;s ouais, y 'a des couleurs regard&#233; comme c'est jolis mais inutilisable. C'est un mensonge pur et simple et c'est honteux. Le truc o&#249; vraiment Apple passe devant MIcrochiotte, c'est l'interface alors qu'on vienne pas me dire le contraire '-_-



iDuck a dit:


> J'ai regard&#233; et j'ai entendu des trucs hallucinants : "visionnaire g&#233;nial pour les uns" "vous vous &#234;tes rarement tromp&#233; dans vos grand choix" (PPDA &#224; Billou). Un instant j'ai cr&#251; qu'ils s'&#233;taient gourr&#233;s &#224; TF1 et qu'il avaient invit&#233; Steve Jobs. Mais non, c'&#233;tait bien Billou.



 



Tarul a dit:


> /HS
> je n'ai pas regard&#233; l'interview, mais en un sens, il n'a pas tout &#224; fait tord.
> 
> IPapy est visionnaire en terme de fonctionnalit&#233; technique.
> ...




C'est vrai que , et je l'avais remarqu&#233;, Bill Gates n'est finalement pas un ing&#233;nieur en informatique, mais pour &#234;tre le premier homme du monde niveau financier c'est qu'il doit en avoir dans le crane niveau Marketting , Com.... et &#231;a on peut pas lui repprocher...



spleen a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui devient la premi&#232;re fortune de la plan&#232;te (et surtout qui le reste..) et qui prend 95&#37; du march&#233; mondial de l'informatique n'est peut &#234;tre pas uniquement un abruti  doubl&#233; d'un demeur&#233; ...
> Pour tout dire, votre prose anti Microsoft primaire commence &#224; &#234;tre un peu fatigante... :sleep:
> Bon, Vista c'est pas bien, tous les clients Microsoft sont des cons, je crois que c'est bon : on a pris le message



Le seul point b&#233;n&#233;fique qu'&#224; Billou (&#224; part &#234;tre p&#233;t&#233; de frique ) c'est qu'il sait s'y prendre en management et Marketting mais le reste il est incomp&#233;tent. Il suffit de regarder l'OS d'Apple soit Steve Jobs a su trouver les bons ing&#233;nieurs soit il en a la dedans niveu technique OS  



EDIT : Je suis MDR, je croyais qu'il venait parler de Windows Vista mais y'a m&#234;me pas un seul mot envers Windows. C'est juste pognon , oeuvre carritative et Big Brother '-_-. Y'a de quoi &#234;tre v&#233;n&#232;re de venir et pas faire sa promo...


----------



## iBapt (1 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Pour tout dire, votre prose anti Microsoft primaire commence à être un peu fatigante... :sleep:
> Bon, Vista c'est pas bien, tous les clients Microsoft sont des cons, je crois que c'est bon : on a pris le message



D'accord avec toi, c'est vrai que Vista n'est pas génial. Mais, il faut avouer que par rapport à XP c'est pas trop mal comme évolution...J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester sur mon MacBook via BootCamp et il est vrai qu'il n'apporte pas de grandes nouveautés par rapport à XP, mis à part une interface relookée un peu plus moderne (pas toujours de bon goût... je la trouve un peut surchargé...). Mac OS X reste un système plus agréable à utiliser, mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il faut faire de l'anti-M$, il y a eu un bon effort de la part de MS, qui à mon avis reste insuffisant, je trouve même que certaines distib Linux sont plus sympa. Alors pour ce qui est de Mac OS, c'est certain qu'il est toujours devant et il le sera encore plus avec Leopard, mais pas besoin de dire n'importe quoi pour justifier l'infériorité de Vista, ça en décrédibilise l'argumentation... MS ne sait pas faire des OS, ça on le savait, la seule chose qu'ils sachent faire, c'est la suite de bureautique Office, qui s'en sort bien à côté de Vista...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

tiens, Vista, &#231;a fait penser que tout &#224; l'heure au magasin (je travaille dans un magasin qui vend des Pommes :love: :love: :love: ) un client m'a demand&#233; ce qu'&#233;tait Vista :mouais: 

_enfin, savait pas non plus ce qu'&#233;tait un Mac :rateau:_


----------



## fredintosh (1 Février 2007)

Tant que les m&#233;dias g&#233;n&#233;ralistes continueront de ne pas faire leur travail, en parlant de Vista comme le seul OS valable existant sur la plan&#232;te, et en passant syst&#233;matiquement sous silence les alternatives, sans m&#234;me chercher &#224; comparer, bref tant qu'ils feront de la *publi-information* au lieu de creuser un peu leur sujet et de leur donner un angle journalistique, &#231;a ne peut que donner envie de faire de l'anti-M$ primaire, et dans ce cas, &#231;a me para&#238;t &#234;tre la seule r&#233;action possible de la part des Mac Users, &#224; part la r&#233;signation.
Il faut quand m&#234;me contrebalancer la toute puissance non seulement &#233;conomique mais aussi m&#233;diatique, on va pas laisser faire comme &#231;a sans rien dire, merde.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

tant que la majorit&#233; sera obtuse en m&#234;me temps...

beaucoup de foin et de pognon gaspill&#233; par Kro$oft pour 3 fois pas grand chose... la plupart des critiques disent d'ailleurs que &#231;a n'est pas r&#233;volutionnaire mais plut&#244;t quelques petites am&#233;lioration niveau look et quelques petits gadgets (c'est le cas de le dire, hin hin hin&#8482

_quoique si on regarde r&#233;volutionnaire au dico, &#231;a veut dire "qui fait un tour complet sur lui-m&#234;me pour en revenir au m&#234;me stade..."  ui, on dirait Microsoft..._


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tant que les m&#233;dias g&#233;n&#233;ralistes continueront de ne pas faire leur travail, en parlant de Vista comme le seul OS valable existant sur la plan&#232;te, et en passant syst&#233;matiquement sous silence les alternatives, sans m&#234;me chercher &#224; comparer, bref tant qu'ils feront de la *publi-information* au lieu de creuser un peu leur sujet et de leur donner un angle journalistique, &#231;a ne peut que donner envie de faire de l'anti-M$ primaire, et dans ce cas, &#231;a me para&#238;t &#234;tre la seule r&#233;action possible de la part des Mac Users, &#224; part la r&#233;signation.
> Il faut quand m&#234;me contrebalancer la toute puissance non seulement &#233;conomique mais aussi m&#233;diatique, on va pas laisser faire comme &#231;a sans rien dire, merde.


 
Pour avoir parcouru divers sites, et lu quelques articles dans la presse &#224; ce sujet, je n'ai justement pas ce sentiment. On ne sent pas vraiment d'enthousiasme comme on avait pu le percevoir lors de la sortie de Windows 95 ou XP.

Comme une impression de lassitude. Peut-&#234;tre aussi une plus grand maturit&#233; du grand public, qui commence, avec le temps, &#224; mieux s'y conna&#238;tre en informatique, et &#224; distinguer le bon grain de l'ivraie. Et &#224; se dire que des effets 3D c'est un peu court pour changer d'OS (c'est ce qui est mis en avant par Microsoft, l'effet WOW), ou m&#234;me s'&#233;quiper avec du nouveau mat&#233;riel.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> EDIT : Je suis MDR, je croyais qu'il venait parler de Windows Vista mais y'a même pas un seul mot envers Windows. C'est juste pognon , oeuvre carritative et Big Brother '-_-. Y'a de quoi être vénère de venir et pas faire sa promo...


Au contraire, c'est carrément de la promo subliminale. Que du positif, pas de sujet qui fâche, pas de polémique.
Entre autres messages subliminaux:
_"Achetez Vista, et vous ferez une bonne oeuvre."_
_"Achetez Vista, et vous serez un winner comme Bill Gates."_


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2007)

Winner de quoi ?  personnellement, je trouve &#231;a une arnaque finie...


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tant que les m&#233;dias g&#233;n&#233;ralistes continueront de ne pas faire leur travail, en parlant de Vista comme le seul OS valable existant sur la plan&#232;te, et en passant syst&#233;matiquement sous silence les alternatives, sans m&#234;me chercher &#224; comparer, bref tant qu'ils feront de la *publi-information* au lieu de creuser un peu leur sujet et de leur donner un angle journalistique, &#231;a ne peut que donner envie de faire de l'anti-M$ primaire, et dans ce cas, &#231;a me para&#238;t &#234;tre la seule r&#233;action possible de la part des Mac Users, &#224; part la r&#233;signation.
> Il faut quand m&#234;me contrebalancer la toute puissance non seulement &#233;conomique mais aussi m&#233;diatique, on va pas laisser faire comme &#231;a sans rien dire, merde.




+1 Tout &#224; fait d'accord , j'ai surement &#233;t&#233; un peu violent sur mes mots, que j'ai retir&#233;, c'est parce que j'en ai marre qu'on ne parle que d'un OS d'uatant plus qu'il n'est pas parfait loin de l&#224;, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, je ne demande pas non plus que Mac OS X couvre tout les ordis, mais que tout le monde connaisse chaque OS afin de faire sa propre opinion bord**...



fredintosh a dit:


> Au contraire, c'est carr&#233;ment de la promo subliminale. Que du positif, pas de sujet qui f&#226;che, pas de pol&#233;mique.
> Entre autres messages subliminaux:
> _"Achetez Vista, et vous ferez une bonne oeuvre."_
> _"Achetez Vista, et vous serez un winner comme Bill Gates."_



Achetez Vista, vous aurez les derniers virus &#224; la mode 
Achetez Vista et vous pourrez plant&#233; &#224; votre guise 
...


----------



## iBapt (1 Février 2007)

Oui, les gens n'ont qu'&#224; &#234;tre un peu plus curieux, il ne faut pas chercher loin pour savoir qu'il existe d'autres solutions. :mouais: MS d&#233;pense des millions (500M) pour la promo de Vista, alors que les gens l'ach&#232;teraient de toute mani&#232;re, car ils sont ignorants. De plus je ne pense pas que les Mac Users aient &#224; gagner &#224; &#234;tre plus nombreux.
L'important c'est qu'Apple con&#231;oit de bons logiciels et de bonnes machines.  Apr&#232;s que les autres aient des PC, c'est pas un probl&#232;me, moi je m'&#233;clate avec mon Mac et j'ai pas besoin que les autres aient la m&#234;me chose que moi, si ils l&#8217;on tant mieux pour eux, sinon tant pis...   De toute mani&#232;re quand tu essayes de montrer que le Mac c'est sympa, ils n'y comprennent rien, ils te prennent pour un extra-terrestre... rare sont les personnes que j'ai pu convaincre...


----------



## spleen (1 Février 2007)

Ouin ouin... tout ça c'est vraiment trop injuste !!
Cela dit, si S Jobs a envie de venir causer dans le poste, il prend RDV et y aura pas de problème...


----------



## eyescarz (1 Février 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Oui, les gens n'ont qu'à être un peu plus curieux, il ne faut pas chercher loin pour savoir qu'il existe d'autres solutions. :mouais: MS dépense des millions (500M) pour la promo de Vista, alors que les gens l'achèteraient de toute manière, car ils sont ignorants. De plus je ne pense pas que les Mac Users aient à gagner à être plus nombreux.
> L'important c'est qu'Apple conçoit de bons logiciels et de bonnes machines.  Après que les autres aient des PC, c'est pas un problème, moi je m'éclate avec mon Mac et j'ai pas besoin que les autres aient la même chose que moi, si ils lon tant mieux pour eux, sinon tant pis...   De toute manière quand tu essayes de montrer que le Mac c'est sympa, ils n'y comprennent rien, ils te prennent pour un extra-terrestre... rare sont les personnes que j'ai pu convaincre...



j'ai egalement cette optique la et c'est vrai que faire switcher quelqu'un c'est difficile mais mission accompli avec un collegue de travail ALLELOUIA


----------



## maxpower (1 Février 2007)

Vista ou le plagia de Bill qui n'en est pas a son premier coup d'essais, il commence a connaitre le bonhomme ;d

Moi je postive, moins de switcheur = moins de chance de voir un virus, étant égoiste par nature, il faut toujours penser a soit avant les autres.

C'est pour ça que je n'essaye pas de convaincre les gens a switcher, soyez pro windows : restez avec windows, c'est super windows, balancez deux trois clichés sur les macs et c'est dans la poche, mac c'est cher, trop compliqué le machin, rien de compatible, et hop une personne en moins.

Ils me font rire les gens avec leurs questions sur les macs, ça finit toujours en "je comprends rien a ton machin", alors je craque :"va te faire une defragmentation, un crl atl sup, une recherche antivirus et spyware et revient me voir apres si je suis toujours la"


En faite on veut faire switcher des gens, mais pas trop , si tout le monde avait des macs, acheter une tour en plastique noir serait peut etre la grande classe, qui sait :love:.


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2007)

C'est pas gentil ca :afraid:
Moi j'explique, et apres, on me dit, ca sert a rien.
Sinon, j'ai essayé Vista, et c'est tout chamboulé au niveau de l'interface!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je n'essaye pas de convaincre les gens a switcher, soyez pro windows : restez avec windows, c'est super windows, balancez deux trois clichés sur les macs et c'est dans la poche, mac c'est cher, trop compliqué le machin, rien de compatible, et hop une personne en moins.
> 
> Ils me font rire les gens avec leurs questions sur les macs, ça finit toujours en "je comprends rien a ton machin", alors je craque :"va te faire une defragmentation, un crl atl sup, une recherche antivirus et spyware et revient me voir apres si je suis toujours la"
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais quand même le faire d'une manière plus classe hein, mauvais garçon ! Quand des gens me posent des questions sur mon mac et me demandent si ça vaut le coup, je leur demande toujours ce qu'ils comptent faire de leur ordi et s'ils ont pas trop d'argent et ne veulent "que" faire de l'internet de base et du traitement de texte, je leur dis de se tourner vers le pc sans trop de remords... Par contre, si les gens ne sont pas trop gênés, sont sensibles au design, ont envie de retoucher leurs photos, monter de la vidéo/faire de la musique ET n'ont pas envie de se faire c*ier avec les antivirus, je leur recommande sans hésitation. C'est vrai quoi, 90% des gens n'ont aucune raison de mettre plus cher... non ? z'en pensez quoi ??


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2007)

90&#37; des gens ne veulent utiliser leur ordi que pour surfer et &#233;crire des courriers ?

Peut-&#234;tre... mais c'est probablement parce que le reste est affreusement ennuyeux ou compliqu&#233; sur PC. Parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas cabables de faire autre chose.
Alors que s'ils avaient un Mac, ils se d&#233;couvriraient sans doute des passions insoup&#231;onn&#233;es...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2007)

Alors l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> 90% des gens ne veulent utiliser leur ordi que pour surfer et écrire des courriers ?
> 
> Peut-être... mais c'est probablement parce que le reste est affreusement ennuyeux ou compliqué sur PC. Parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas cabables de faire autre chose.
> Alors que s'ils avaient un Mac, ils se découvriraient sans doute des passions insoupçonnées...



Ils se sont peut-être rendu compte que comme nous ils passeraient tout leur temps sur leur micro et auraient une vie un peu "bridée" à coté ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> 90% des gens ne veulent utiliser leur ordi que pour surfer et écrire des courriers ?
> 
> Peut-être... mais c'est probablement parce que le reste est affreusement ennuyeux ou compliqué sur PC. Parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas cabables de faire autre chose.
> Alors que s'ils avaient un Mac, ils se découvriraient sans doute des passions insoupçonnées...



Mouais... Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi, car ces choses-là ils pourraient les faire sur pc, et comme ils manquent de point de comparaison, ils trouveraient ça tout à fait chouette


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2007)

Ok ok, je reconnais que j'ai volontairement un peu simplifi&#233;, mais pour une certaine partie de la population, ils n'ont pas envie de faire telle ou telle chose sur leur PC tout simplement parce que leur PC ne leur donne pas envie de le faire.

C'est parfois l'offre qui cr&#233;e l'envie.


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui devient la premi&#232;re fortune de la plan&#232;te (et surtout qui le reste..) et qui prend 95&#37; du march&#233; mondial de l'informatique n'est peut &#234;tre pas uniquement un abruti doubl&#233; d'un demeur&#233; ...
> Pour tout dire, votre prose anti Microsoft primaire commence &#224; &#234;tre un peu fatigante... :sleep:
> Bon, Vista c'est pas bien, tous les clients Microsoft sont des cons, je crois que c'est bon : on a pris le message


 
Je comprends ta remarque. N&#233;anmoins ce qui personnellement me d&#233;sole c'est de penser que 95% de gens qui utilisent les ordinateurs, jugent l'informatique par le seul Windows. 

Je suis de la Profession et crois moi, je suis effar&#233; de voir que des centaines de gens du m&#233;tier qui se targuent d'&#234;tre ing&#233;nieurs &#224; la pointe de la technologie ne connaissent m&#234;me pas Mac OS X ne serait ce par curiosit&#233; intellectuelle, m&#233;tier oblige.

D'autre part, voir qu'une boite comme Apple qui se bat et n'h&#233;site pas &#224; se remettre en cause et sortir des produits de bonne qualit&#233; &#234;tre aussi ignor&#233;e volontairement, au point que Microsoft par la voie de son fondateur pr&#233;sente publiquement des id&#233;es qu'il a visiblement piqu&#233;es de Mac OS X comme &#233;tant des innovations de sa part.

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Windows qui ont switch&#233; sont devenus de fervents d&#233;fenseurs du Mac c'est pas pour rien. C'est parce qu'ils ont la nette impression d'avoir tout ce temps &#233;t&#233; bern&#233;s.

Tout notre discussion a un seul but : celui de dire aux utilisateurs de Vista, d'utiliser un OS qui leur permet de bien faire leur boulot. Pour cela il faut essayer d'autres solutions alternatives et que l'informatique ne commence ni ne s'arr&#234;te avec Windows.


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

Encore un exploit de vista via sa reconnaissance vocale

Cela veut dire qu'un vulgaire fichier MP3 avec des ordres de suppression de fichiers peut être pis en compte par le soft de reconnaissance vocale.


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je comprends ta remarque. Néanmoins ce qui personnellement me désole c'est de penser que 95% de gens qui utilisent les ordinateurs, jugent l'informatique par le seul Windows.
> 
> Je suis de la Profession et crois moi, je suis effaré de voir que des centaines de gens du métier qui se targuent d'être ingénieurs à la pointe de la technologie ne connaissent même pas Mac OS X ne serait ce par curiosité intellectuelle, métier oblige.
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu résumes parfaitement bien la situation


----------



## spleen (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> D'autre part, voir qu'une boite comme Apple qui se bat



Ah bon ? en ne présentant qu'un seul et unique Imac 24" à l'AE ? en ne daignant pas déplacer S Jobs pour cet évènement qui est essentiel pour Apple? en ne présentant que des Ipod ?
J'ai été ingénieur d'affaires en grands comptes et distribution pendant des années. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu ni croisé le moindre commercial d'Apple ni la moindre proposition ou réponse à un appel d'offres pour des serveurs ou des machines bureautique.
Apple a massacré son réseau de distribution pendant des années alors que tout le monde a compris aujourd'hui que c'est un maillon essentiel.
On réclame une gamme de machines plus étoffée, avec notamment un modèle évolutif de milieu de gamme. On l'attend encore...
Les pubs Apple en informatique, on les compte sur les doigts d'une main. Interrogez les gens autour de vous et demandez leur s'ils ont entendu parler de Leopard...
Je ne remets pas en cause les résultats qui sont plutôt bons. 
Mais c'est un peu facile d'accuser la terre entière (les clients, les médias, les concurrents...) .
S Jobs aussi peut passer au JT de 20h00, il suffit d'avoir une agence de presse efficace et se bouger un peu...


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ah bon ? en ne pr&#233;sentant qu'un seul et unique Imac 24" &#224; l'AE ? en ne daignant pas d&#233;placer S Jobs pour cet &#233;v&#232;nement qui est essentiel pour Apple? en ne pr&#233;sentant que des Ipod ?



Arr&#234;tons d'&#234;tre franco-franchouillard : et s'il a autre chose de mieux &#224; faire?
L'Apple Expo de Paris est s&#251;rement importante pour les fran&#231;ais, belges et suisses. Mais Apple a visiblement choisi de communiquer autrement.
A part irriter quelques afficionados, je ne vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me.



spleen a dit:


> J'ai &#233;t&#233; ing&#233;nieur d'affaires en grands comptes et distribution pendant des ann&#233;es. Je n'ai JAMAIS vu ni crois&#233; le moindre commercial d'Apple ni la moindre proposition ou r&#233;ponse &#224; un appel d'offres pour des serveurs ou des machines bureautique.
> Apple a massacr&#233; son r&#233;seau de distribution pendant des ann&#233;es alors que tout le monde a compris aujourd'hui que c'est un maillon essentiel.



Eh bien, pendant un temps certain, ils ont n&#233;glig&#233; ou mal fait leur travail en France. D'ici &#224; en tirer des g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s...
Et puis, les appels d'offre...  la notion de mieux disant, on a vu mieux comme crit&#232;re de choix...



spleen a dit:


> On r&#233;clame une gamme de machines plus &#233;toff&#233;e, avec notamment un mod&#232;le &#233;volutif de milieu de gamme. On l'attend encore...



Il ne te reste qu'&#224; te faire embaucher par Apple pour esp&#233;rer peser sur cette fin de non-recevoir.
Ils ne veulent pas, ils ne veulent pas... 



spleen a dit:


> Les pubs Apple en informatique, on les compte sur les doigts d'une main. Interrogez les gens autour de vous et demandez leur s'ils ont entendu parler de Leopard...
> Je ne remets pas en cause les r&#233;sultats qui sont plut&#244;t bons.



C'est bien l&#224; le probl&#232;me : les r&#233;sultats sont bons malgr&#233; tous les reproches que d'aucuns peuvent leur faire.
Donc, on pourrait au contraire conclure que la strat&#233;gie est bonne.
Car, tr&#232;s personnellement, et dieu sait que je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; ing&#233;nieur d'affaires, bref, cela m'arrange bien que la progression de Apple soit lente : je redoute tout emballement parce que la structure permettant d'absorber une hausse forte de la demande n'est pas forc&#233;ment en place. Elle se construit.




spleen a dit:


> Mais c'est un peu facile d'accuser la terre enti&#232;re (les clients, les m&#233;dias, les concurrents...) .
> S Jobs aussi peut passer au JT de 20h00, il suffit d'avoir une agence de presse efficace et se bouger un peu...


C'est vrai que personne n'a entendu parler de l'iPhone par exemple, qu'aucun article n'a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit...

Allez, bon app&#233;tit.


----------



## firenze (2 Février 2007)

Pour revenir à l'opposition OS X/Vista, voici un avis qui risque d'être assez controversé. L'auteur, qui dit avoir eu une bonne dizaine de mac depuis 1984, a d'ailleurs un point de vue somme toute intéressant sur Vista et les mac-addicts, d'ailleurs MacGé en parle ici !


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

le comparatif me semble cr&#233;dible puisque je n'ai pas &#224; ce jour pu essayer suffisament longuement vista.

J'y trouve tout de m&#234;me une erreur par omission : certes, iLife n'est fourni avec OS X mais il l'est lors de l'achat d'un Mac.

Sinon... &#231;a va non ?


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> le comparatif me semble crédible puisque je n'ai pas à ce jour pu essayer suffisament longuement vista.
> 
> J'y trouve tout de même une erreur par omission : certes, iLife n'est fourni avec OS X mais il l'est lors de l'achat d'un Mac.
> 
> Sinon... ça va non ?



ouais je trouve que ça va.
mais cette omission est quand même très importante... :casse:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

Bon déjà, je suis très content que Vista soit un bon OS pour ceux qui l'utiliseront. C'est cool pour eux. C'est cool aussi pour nous, utilisateurs mac, parce que ça va forcer Apple et Steve Jobs à s'arracher sur le prochain Léopard, mais je pense qu'il est plus sérieux de miser sur un coup de force pour l'OS 2008.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2007)

Sur le coup l&#224;, moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que les gens auront vu Vista &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, les effets visuels, les machins et tout, ils ne savent pas, bien s&#251;r, que L&#233;opard va sortir et le jour de la sortie de l&#233;opard (qui aura, je pense, &#233;voluer graphiquement) il va apparaitre comme une copie de Vista pour la client&#232;le lambda... et &#231;a ca craint...

edit : enfin si Apple communique et atteint la client&#232;le lambda, bien s&#251;r..


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Pour revenir à l'opposition OS X/Vista, voici un avis qui risque d'être assez controversé. L'auteur, qui dit avoir eu une bonne dizaine de mac depuis 1984, a d'ailleurs un point de vue somme toute intéressant sur Vista et les mac-addicts, d'ailleurs MacGé en parle ici !



Que Vista soit meilleur que XP, c'est quand même pas anorma ? Il manquerait plus que ce soit faux 

Enfin il admet quand même que c'est largement pompé. Vista n'est donc pas si mauvais que ça OS X a été bien copié. Cela en fait-il un égal techniquement parlant. Je ne le crois pas un instant, ayant connu toutes les versions de Windows de la 1 à XP ...

Je testerais Vista le jour ou on l'aura au boulot, car ça fait belle lurette que je n'ai plus de PC, et je ne suis pas encore sur MacIntel (il sont encore très bien ces G4  )


----------



## Roots (2 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sur le coup là, moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que les gens auront vu Vista à la télé, les effets visuels, les machins et tout, ils ne savent pas, bien sûr, que Léopard va sortir et le jour de la sortie de léopard (qui aura, je pense, évoluer graphiquement) il va apparaitre comme une copie de Vista pour la clientèle lambda... et ça ca craint...


 
Un grand classique: en effet c insupportable...! Moi ce qui me hérisse le plus c les prix pratiqués par Microsoft§!  un scandale , c surement ça leur effet waouh machin 

Précision à apporter à l'article. l'interface Vista est certe belle mais elle arrive avec 3 ans en retard et en plus il faut une machine de fou pour y avoir droit....

Je pense que certaines personnes sont payées pour faire pencher la balance dans un sens .


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

On parlera pas non plus de leur systeme de fichiers révolutionnaire qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implémenter


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tiens, Vista, ça fait penser que tout à l'heure au magasin (je travaille dans un magasin qui vend des Pommes :love: :love: :love: ) un client m'a demandé ce qu'était Vista :mouais:



Bon, là, on se dit, c'est cool... Un gars qui ne connait rien d'autre que mac...



Modern__Thing a dit:


> _enfin, savait pas non plus ce qu'était un Mac :rateau:_



... mais là, ça casse tout...   

  



Manu a dit:


> [...]Pour cela il faut essayer d'autres solutions alternatives et que l'informatique ne commence ni ne s'arrête avec Windows.



Cette partie m'intéresses particulièrement. En effet, les ordinateurs dans les écoles, collèges et lycées publics (et privés, surement aussi) sont équipés de Windows dans la majeure partie des cas. C'est insupportable. L'école nous oblige à travailler sur Windows, et ne fait pas découvrir un autre système, ce qui revient à dire qu'elle prend un peu position dans le marché des OS. Je suis donc allé voir l'intendant de mon lycée pour lui demander qu'il mette un iMac et un poste équipé de Linux à disposition des élèves (donc au CDI, probablement, ou à la salle multimédia) pour que les élèves se rendent compte qu'ils n'existent pas que Windows. Surtout que le lycée a investi récemment dans l'achat de 6 PC équipés encore de Windows XP. Pendant le renouvellement du matériel, pourquoi ne pas renouveller un peu les idées, hein ? Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas de nouvelles. J'attends avec impatience.



AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Bon déjà, je suis très content que Vista soit un bon OS pour ceux qui l'utiliseront. C'est cool pour eux. C'est cool aussi pour nous, utilisateurs mac, parce que ça va forcer Apple et Steve Jobs à s'arracher sur le prochain Léopard, mais je pense qu'il est plus sérieux de miser sur un coup de force pour l'OS 2008.



Oui, en effet, c'est ce qui est important : Apple va se forcer à faire encore de l'innovation, dans son OS et pourquoi pas dans sa gamme d'ordis, ça serait intéressant.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2007)

La part de marché de Mac OS X serait en constante augmentation.


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Pour revenir à l'opposition OS X/Vista, voici un avis qui risque d'être assez controversé. L'auteur, qui dit avoir eu une bonne dizaine de mac depuis 1984, a d'ailleurs un point de vue somme toute intéressant sur Vista et les mac-addicts, d'ailleurs MacGé en parle ici !


 
l'article dit ceci :

Une fonction de recherche ultrapuissante, semblable au « Spotlight » de Mac OS X, permet de créer des dossiers virtuels regroupant dynamiquement des documents éparpillés sur le disque dur. Plus besoin, par exemple, de passer des heures pour retrouver toutes les photos prises entre juillet et août 2006 : il suffit de créer un dossier virtuel et Vista s'occupe du reste. Dommage que la fonction ne soit pas simplement accessible. Bref, une incontestable réussite à laquelle Apple devrait rapidement réagir 

Il me semble que les dossiers intelligents de Mac OS X le font non?


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

Je voudrais quand même revenir sur un point important. On a souvent l'habitude de lier la réussite de Microsoft à sa force marketing. C'est vrai que Redmond sur ce point est assez efficace certes. Mais il ne faut surtout pas oublier que sa réussite est due en grande partie à une collossale erreur d'IBM. 

En effet ce dernier en lancant sans trop y croire l'IBM PC n'a pas trouvé mieux que confier le développement de l'OS à Microsoft et le processeur à Intel. Mieux, le PC n'importe qui avait accès au bios. 

Vu le poids énorme qu'avait IBM à l'époque, toutes les boites qui régnaient en maitre dans l'informatique, HP, Digital, etc ont rejoint la lignée des constructeurs de compatibles PC. 

Dans ces conditions, franchement il faut être nul pour ne pas s'octroyer tout le marché des micro ordinateurs.

Apple à l'opposé s'est fait absolument tout seul et a toujours suivi tant bien que mal son chemin avec des fortunes diverses. Entre temps des boites comme Amstrad, Compaq, etc, ont sombré.

Personnellement je suis conscient que Microsoft mérite ce qu'il est devenu. Par contre, j'attendais qu'avec les énormes moyens dont ils disposent, ils auraient pu sortir des produits innovants et faire avancer les technologies. Au lieu de cela, ils ne font que suivre et reprendre ce que font les autres. Aux dernières nouvelles, l'iPhone leur a dit-on inspiré de produire un zune phone.


----------



## spleen (2 Février 2007)

C'est une chose que de s'octroyer tout le marché, c'en est une autre de le GARDER.
Novell en a fait l'amer expérience...
Mais c'est vrai qu'on a souvent le sentiment que Microsoft vit "de ses rentes".
Ils ont notamment loupé le virage de l'internet (excusez du peu...). Leur moteur de recherche ne décolle pas et ils sont quasiment absents des serveurs web.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Quand on est dans une situation de quasi-monopole, il n'y a pas grand chose qui pousse &#224; innover. C'est seulement quand on est menac&#233; que l'on se force &#224; se bouger un peu. Exemple : Firefox avec + de 20&#37; de parts de march&#233; et hop, on sort IE7. Par contre, windows, c'&#233;tait &#171;un peu&#187; plus long : 6 ans sans nouvelles versions, dur-dur...


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Il me semble que les dossiers intelligents de Mac OS X le font non?



Bien sur que Tiger le fait d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ils ont notamment loup&#233; le virage de l'internet (excusez du peu...).



Ils sont surtout essayer de le tuer en cr&#233;ant en parall&#232;le, leur propre r&#233;seau : MSN, qui heureusement n'a pas march&#233; et a &#233;t&#233; recycl&#233; depuis... 

Ensuite, ils ont essay&#233; de &#171;bloquer&#187; le web en installant leurs technologies propri&#233;taires (activex, vbscript) mais heureusement &#231;a n'a pas march&#233; non plus.


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> C'est une chose que de s'octroyer tout le marché, c'en est une autre de le GARDER.
> Novell en a fait l'amer expérience...
> .


 
Novell, c'est Windows NT qui l'a tué. Tout comme IE l'a fait avec Netscape.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils sont surtout essayer de le tuer en créant en parallèle, leur propre réseau : MSN, qui heureusement n'a pas marché et a été recyclé depuis...
> 
> Ensuite, ils ont essayé de «bloquer» le web en installant leurs technologies propriétaires (activex, vbscript) mais heureusement ça n'a pas marché non plus.



C'est loin d'être fini les techno web proprio chez eux ...


----------



## firenze (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> l'article dit ceci :
> 
> Une fonction de recherche ultrapuissante, semblable au &#171; Spotlight &#187; de Mac OS X, permet de cr&#233;er des dossiers virtuels regroupant dynamiquement des documents &#233;parpill&#233;s sur le disque dur. Plus besoin, par exemple, de passer des heures pour retrouver toutes les photos prises entre juillet et ao&#251;t 2006 : il suffit de cr&#233;er un dossier virtuel et Vista s'occupe du reste. Dommage que la fonction ne soit pas simplement accessible. Bref, une incontestable r&#233;ussite &#224; laquelle Apple devrait rapidement r&#233;agir
> 
> Il me semble que les dossiers intelligents de Mac OS X le font non?



Je pense que cette phrase ce rapportait plus &#224; "Avec ses effets de transparence, ic&#244;nes relook&#233;es, interface de navigation simplifi&#233;e et gadgets dans tous les sens, Vista est effectivement tr&#232;s inspir&#233; de Mac OS X... quitte &#224; surpasser l'original.". L'auteur conclut d'ailleurs  (dans l'infographie) : "Bien pens&#233;e, l&#8217;interface Aqua de Mac OS X accuse tout de m&#234;me un petit coup de vieux. Le lifting salutaire devrait arriver au printemps, avec Leopard, la nouvelle version de Mac OS X.".





Manu a dit:


> Personnellement je suis conscient que Microsoft m&#233;rite ce qu'il est devenu. Par contre, j'attendais qu'avec les &#233;normes moyens dont ils disposent, ils auraient pu sortir des produits innovants et faire avancer les technologies. Au lieu de cela, ils ne font que suivre et reprendre ce que font les autres. Aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, l'iPhone leur a dit-on inspir&#233; de produire un zune phone.



C'est, &#224; mon humble avis, d'abord plus un effet pervers du fonctionnement de notre &#233;conomie (o&#249; le but d'une entreprise est de rapporter de l'argent &#224; ses actionnaires et non d'am&#233;liorer la soci&#233;t&#233; des hommes) qu'un probl&#232;me li&#233; &#224; Microsoft elle-m&#234;me. Leur monopole leur conf&#232;re un avantage concurrentiel tr&#232;s grand, on citera notamment :
- la visibilit&#233; d'abord, beaucoup de gens et d'entreprises identifient l'informatique &#224; Windows.
- l'inertie du march&#233; ensuite, qui leur garanti des revenus colossaux quoi qu'ils fassent.  Cela co&#251;te cher en temps, en argent et en &#233;nergie de quitter Windows pour un particulier qui y est habitu&#233;, ou une entreprise qui y a adapt&#233; tout son parc mat&#233;riel et logiciel.
Cet avantage est en soi si grand que Microsoft n'a pas besoin de chercher &#224; faire mieux que ses concurrents pour vendre.

Je ne pense pas que le personnel de Microsoft soit inf&#233;rieur &#224; celui d'Apple, par contre, quand on voit le d&#233;veloppement de Vista, on ne peut nier qu'il y ait des probl&#232;mes de management et de vision strat&#233;gique au sein de la firme.


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> on ne peut nier qu'il y ait des problèmes de management et de vision stratégique au sein de la firme.



Steve Ballmer a manqué de Vista 

je sais, trop facile...


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Par contre, j'attendais qu'avec les énormes moyens dont ils disposent, ils auraient pu sortir des produits innovants et faire avancer les technologies. Au lieu de cela, ils ne font que suivre et reprendre ce que font les autres. Aux dernières nouvelles, l'iPhone leur a dit-on inspiré de produire un zune phone.



Même pire, au lieu de ca, ils ont pas mal ralenti l'évolution de l'informatique je trouve, un peu comme FT et l'internet en France !

En plus on peut pas dire qu'ils ont été aidé par Billou, grand visionnaire de son temps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est loin d'&#234;tre fini les techno web proprio chez eux ...



Oui mais maintenant leurs tentatives de prendre le contr&#244;le sont termin&#233;es... C'est m&#234;me le contraire, ils sont tout doucement en train de se mettre aux standards (IE7). Bien s&#251;r, il continue de proposer leurs technologies, mais je crois qu'ils ont d&#233;finitivement perdu le combat internet.


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le personnel de Microsoft soit inf&#233;rieur &#224; celui d'Apple, par contre, quand on voit le d&#233;veloppement de Vista, on ne peut nier qu'il y ait des probl&#232;mes de management et de vision strat&#233;gique au sein de la firme.


 
Moi non plus je ne le pense pas. mais au moins ils pourraient avoir une autre attitude. Se cantonner &#224; consolider et renforcer leur OS. Sans pour autant reprendre dans la m&#234;me forme ce que font les autres et surtout le pr&#233;senter au yeux du monde PC comme &#233;tant des innovations (cf : pr&#233;sentation de vista par B Gates).

Personnellement j'avais et continue d'appr&#233;cier Windows 2000. Microsoft je pense est capable de le moderniser sans pour cela &#234;tre oblig&#233; d'int&#233;grer apr&#232;s coup les m&#234;mes technos qu'Apple. 

XP --> Mac OS X 10.0 &#224; 10.2
Vista ---> Mac OS X 10.3 &#224; Tiger.

Voil&#224; le diagramme d'inspiration de Microsoft.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2007)

Les m&#233;dias et les gens ne sont pas dupes  d'ailleurs, de plus en plus de gens me disent qu'ils en ont marre des sacro-m&#233;li-m&#233;lo-merdes &#224; Micro$oft... et que c'est pour cela qu'ils veulent des b&#244; Macs :love:


----------



## Lizandre (2 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> C'est, à mon humble avis, d'abord plus un effet pervers du fonctionnement de notre économie (où le but d'une entreprise est de rapporter de l'argent à ses actionnaires et non d'améliorer la société des hommes) qu'un problème lié à Microsoft elle-même.




En même temps, cela fait quelques siècles que la société des hommes a formulé de façon moderne que la poursuite égoiste des intérêts était un puissant facteur de progrès...
 accompagné des bonnes institutions.

Attendre autre chose d'une entreprise, c'est croire au Père Noel : charmant chez les enfants, désolant chez les adultes.


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Les m&#233;dias et les gens ne sont pas dupes  d'ailleurs, de plus en plus de gens me disent qu'ils en ont marre des sacro-m&#233;li-m&#233;lo-merdes &#224; Micro$oft... et que c'est pour cela qu'ils veulent des b&#244; Macs :love:



Pas dupe, pas dupe, je suis pas tr&#232;s sur :mouais:  Les m&#233;dias arrivent encore a croire que les "avanc&#233;s" de Vista sont des avanc&#233; !! 

D'ailleurs il faudrait renommer le topic en "Vista concurrent s&#233;rieux de TIGER ?" Comparont ce qui est comparable.


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

You can go through and look at who showed any of these things first, if you care about the facts. If you just want to say, "Steve Jobs invented the world, and then the rest of us came along," that's fine. If you're interested, [Vista development chief] Jim Allchin will be glad to educate you feature by feature what the truth is. I mean, it's fascinating, maybe we shouldn't have showed so publicly the stuff we were doing, because we knew how long the new security base was going to take us to get done. Nowadays, security guys break the Mac every single day. Every single day, they come out with a total exploit, your machine can be taken over totally. I dare anybody to do that once a month on the Windows machine."

Mais quelle mauvaise fois ce type c'est dingue    (c'est bill gates qui parle)



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16934083/site/newsweek/


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

C'est curieux parce que  voila ce que disait Mr Jim Allchin il y a quelque temps dans son mail adressé à S Balmer et B Gates :


_I'm not sure how the company lost sight of what matters to our customers, both business and home, the most, but in my view we lost our way. I think our teams lost sight of what bug-free means, what resilience means, what full scenarios mean, what security means, what performance means, how important current applications are, and really understanding what the most important problems our customers face are. I see lots of random features and some great vision, but that does not translate into great products... I would buy a Mac today if I was not working at Microsoft._

Jim qui depuis a d'ailleurs quité Microsoft.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> Mais quelle mauvaise fois ce type c'est dingue    (c'est bill gates qui parle)



Tu ne peux pas lui reprocher de faire du commerce. Il va quand m&#234;me pas dire OS X c'est en avance mais achetez quand m&#234;me mon produit.

Non il joue avec les arguments en sa faveur et c'est de bonne gu&#232;re : "si 95&#37; des gens sont sous Windows c'est pas pour rien, c'est le meilleur produit".

La masse n'a pas la connaissance, c'est bien connu 

Et puis pourquoi critiquer une boite qui fait son boulot ? Ce ne serait pas plut&#244;t sur Apple que votre attention devrait se porter ? Pourquoi la pub et la communication sur Mac OS X est inexistante ? Microsoft fait son boulot pendant qu'Apple dort sur son excellent OS ...


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Enfin la c'est franchement de la pub mensongere caract&#233;ris&#233;e  

Et puis bill gates qui parle de s&#233;curt&#233; de son OS , c'est priceless  

Apple est plus fort que l'on peut le croire en comm, c'est bien pour ca que beaucoup de pub reprenne le concept de leur pub itunes/ipod (des ombres qui dancent)
Depuis toujours ils ont fait des pub chocs, et qu'ils titillent pas mal microsoft (ou m&#234;me intel &#224; une &#233;poque), mais ils le faisaient avec de vrais arguments.

Apple a toujours eu le culte de marquer les esprits, au temps du premier mac vendu &#224; 666 $ (666,66$ plus exactement ) ca a pas mal fait parler les journalistes....et pas mal de la pub gratos


----------



## cpio77 (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> C'est curieux parce que  voila ce que disait Mr Jim Allchin il y a quelque temps dans son mail adressé à S Balmer et B Gates :
> 
> 
> _I'm not sure how the company lost sight of what matters to our customers, both business and home, the most, but in my view we lost our way. I think our teams lost sight of what bug-free means, what resilience means, what full scenarios mean, what security means, what performance means, how important current applications are, and really understanding what the most important problems our customers face are. I see lots of random features and some great vision, but that does not translate into great products... I would buy a Mac today if I was not working at Microsoft._
> ...



D'ailleurs SJ l'avait cité pendant une keynote il me semble


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs SJ l'avait cité pendant une keynote il me semble




Oui, lors de la WWDC au mois d'aout dernier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> /HS
> je n'ai pas regardé l'interview, mais en un sens, il n'a pas tout à fait tord.
> 
> IPapy est visionnaire en terme de fonctionnalité technique.
> ...





spleen a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui devient la première fortune de la planète (et surtout qui le reste..) et qui prend 95% du marché mondial de l'informatique n'est peut être pas uniquement un abruti  doublé d'un demeuré ...
> Pour tout dire, votre prose anti Microsoft primaire commence à être un peu fatigante... :sleep:
> Bon, Vista c'est pas bien, tous les clients Microsoft sont des cons, je crois que c'est bon : on a pris le message


Je ne dis pas que Bill Gates est un abruti fini. Bien au contraire : il ne serait pas là où il en est arrivé s'il avait 2 de QI. Je pense que c'est un businessman hors pair (meilleur peut-être que Steve Jobs) mais certainement pas un visionnaire. Et il s'est planté quelquefois : avec les Web PC, les Tablet PC (qui restent un marché de niche) ou en prédisant que l'ordinateur allait disparaître et être remplacé par des appareils branchés sur la télé. A l'inverse, Steve Jobs est un visionnaire, ce qui n'empêche qu'il s'est lui aussi parfois planté.


----------



## spleen (2 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> C'est curieux parce que  voila ce que disait Mr Jim Allchin il y a quelque temps dans son mail adressé à S Balmer et B Gates :
> 
> 
> _I'm not sure how the company lost sight of what matters to our customers, both business and home, the most, but in my view we lost our way. I think our teams lost sight of what bug-free means, what resilience means, what full scenarios mean, what security means, what performance means, how important current applications are, and really understanding what the most important problems our customers face are. I see lots of random features and some great vision, but that does not translate into great products... I would buy a Mac today if I was not working at Microsoft._
> ...



Bah il devait être en colère... 
Même pas la reconnaissance du ventre !!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

Finalement, et si Vista n'était ni le concurrent de Léopard, ni le concurrent de Tiger ? Franchement, il n'y a rien d'idiot là-dedans. Apple et Microsoft sont toutes deux des firmes qui gagnent de l'argent avec ce type de "concurrence". L'un est novateur et l'autre copie. Le capitalisme et la société des hommes a toujours fonctionné comme ça. A ce sujet, je vous recommande très chaudement le livre de Bernard Maris : Antimanuel d'économie volumes 1 & 2, qui, vu le type de discussion sur ce forum, devraient à tous vous plaire beaucoup.
Honnêtement, on avait tous peu ou prou remarqué que les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile avaient beau être concurrents, les prix ne baissaient pas (vraiment). D'ailleurs, ils ont pris une sacrée tarte pour entente illicite. Qu'y aurait-il de si stupéfiant à ce qu'Apple et Microsoft aient passé une sorte de pacte tacite, du style : 90% du marché pour moi, 10% pour toi ? Si Jobs et Gates y trouvent tous les deux leur bonheur...
Peut-on d'ailleurs croire que Windows bouleverse le marché et reprenne une hégémonie quasi-totale ? Microsoft sait très bien qu'il a besoin de la concurrence pour nourrir ses OS et stimuler ses équipes. Pourquoi n'assiste-t-on pas à l'émergence d'un troisième larron à l'OS payant ? (Linux faisant bande à part) Pour moi, Vista et Léopard pourraient très bien être amis-amis... Et vous ? Vous y croyez ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2007)

Effectivement, on pourrait parler de concurrence si les 2 os pouvaient s'installer sur les mêmes machines et faire tourner les mêmes programmes... Si j'avais un PC, il est évident que je me jetterais sur Vista comme je me suis jeté sur 10.4, alors qu'à l'époque (souvenez-vous) on avait assez pleuré sur le manque d'innovations par rapport à la 10.3.

Ceci dit on tire essentiellement de fil que Vista est une bouse. Ça me fait un peu sourire quand même, quand je vois, quelques forums plus haut, les efforts désespérés de certains pour l'installer via Bootcamp sur leur machine, voire être furieux parce que ça ne fonctionne pas...

La nature humaine est une chose, la nature du macuser en est une autre.


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> (souvenez-vous)


Au risque de te décevoir, il n'y a peut être que toi qui t'en souviens  




Bigdidou a dit:


> on avait assez pleuré sur le manque d'innovations par rapport à la 10.3.


Ah ?

On ne cherche pas la même chose dans un OS à l'évidence.


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Pourquoi n'assiste-t-on pas à l'émergence d'un troisième larron à l'OS payant ? (Linux faisant bande à part) Pour moi, Vista et Léopard pourraient très bien être amis-amis... Et vous ? Vous y croyez ? Pourquoi ?



Il y a très certainement une sorte de modus vivendi entre Microsoft et Apple. Peut être pas un "partage du marché", mais en tout cas une complémentarité bien comprise (du moins au sommet de la pyramide).
N'oubliez pas que (je vais me faire lyncher...) Microsoft aurait très bien pu se débarrasser d'Apple à une époque où la Pomme était au plus mal.
Quant au troisième larron, serait il économiquement viable de se lancer à l'assaut d'une entreprise qui a 90% du marché mondial ? Cela arrivera sans doute, mais il faudra autre chose que des effets Aero ou un Time machine pour convaincre des utilisateurs...


----------



## Lizandre (3 Février 2007)

Microsoft avait besoin d'Apple pour faire croire que de la concurrence existait encore sur le march&#233;. Evidemment, Apple avait besoin de cet argent frais et aussi de la promesse de la survie d'office sur Mac.

Mais M$ ne pouvait vraiment pas se permettre en pleine crise des proc&#232;s antitrust de laisser couler le rival embl&#233;matique&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> N'oubliez pas que (je vais me faire lyncher...) Microsoft aurait très bien pu se débarrasser d'Apple à une époque où la Pomme était au plus mal.




Peut tu rappeller quand, et comment aurait-ils pu faire cela ? :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Au risque de te décevoir, il n'y a peut être que toi qui t'en souviens


Ben il ne faut pas aller très loin pour "ne pas être déçu". Ici, par exemple.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben il ne faut pas aller tr&#232;s loin pour "ne pas &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u". Ici, par exemple.




Ces avis ne sont pas repr&#233;sentatifs de tous les gens qui utilisent Mac OS X Tiger. Je ne savais pas que cette page sur Tiger existait, et je n'ai donc pas pu donner mon avis, qui aurait pourtant &#233;t&#233; enti&#232;rement positif. Et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul &#224; penser &#231;a de Tiger...


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut tu rappeller quand, et comment aurait-ils pu faire cela ? :mouais:



Est il besoin de le rappeler ? tout le monde ici le sait. Dans les années 90, période noire pour Apple. Des noms comme Sculley ou Spindler, ça vous rappelle quelque chose ?
A cette époque, Apple aurait très bien pu être rachetée par Microsoft et dépecée.
Mais comme l'a rappelé Lizandre, la concurrence d'Apple arrangeait bien Microsoft en lui fournissant un alibi face aux lois anti trust Américaines.
Tout ça pour dire qu'en effet, la concurrence entre ces deux là est plus compliquée qu'il n'y paraît


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Est il besoin de le rappeler ? tout le monde ici le sait. Dans les années 90, période noire pour Apple. Des noms comme Sculley ou Spindler, ça vous rappelle quelque chose ?
> A cette époque, Apple aurait très bien pu être rachetée par Microsoft et dépecée.
> Mais comme l'a rappelé Lizandre, la concurrence d'Apple arrangeait bien Microsoft en lui fournissant un alibi face aux lois anti trust Américaines.
> Tout ça pour dire qu'en effet, la concurrence entre ces deux là est plus compliquée qu'il n'y paraît



Dans les années 90, Apple était au plus mal, c'est vrai (enfin, jusqu'en 1997). Mais Microsoft, même s'ils avaient voulu racheter Apple, n'aurait jamais pu le faire, car Apple aurait tout fait pour garder son indépendance. C'est certain. Microsoft a du fric, certes mais Apple a son indépendance. Qui restera sienne.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Effectivement, on pourrait parler de concurrence si les 2 os pouvaient s'installer sur les mêmes machines et faire tourner les mêmes programmes... Si j'avais un PC, il est évident que je me jetterais sur Vista comme je me suis jeté sur 10.4, alors qu'à l'époque (souvenez-vous) on avait assez pleuré sur le manque d'innovations par rapport à la 10.3.



Toi peut-être mais pas moi. Il ne faut pas s'en tenir juste au visuel. Quand on voit ce qui a été rajouté coté réseau/protocole/format de fichier etc ... pour travailler dans un réseau PC Tiger est une excellente évolution.


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dans les années 90, Apple était au plus mal, c'est vrai (enfin, jusqu'en 1997). Mais Microsoft, même s'ils avaient voulu racheter Apple, n'aurait jamais pu le faire, car Apple aurait tout fait pour garder son indépendance. C'est certain. Microsoft a du fric, certes mais Apple a son indépendance. Qui restera sienne.



Tu es un poète toi   
Mais c'est bien. Il en faut ...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Tu es un poète toi
> Mais c'est bien. Il en faut ...



:love:


----------



## vleroy (3 Février 2007)

petite phrase trouvée ce jour:

"We made it way harder for guys to do exploits," said Mr. Gates. "The number [of exploits] will be way less because we've done some dramatic things [to improve security] in the code base. Apple hasn't done any of those things."

N'a pas terminé sa phrase qu'il y a déjà 6 pinguoins aux 4 coins de la planète en train de lui pêter son système. Moins de trois jours avant que les numéros de série circulent... Comment lutter contre 10000 mecs indépendants et qui font ça la plupart du temps pour s'éclater!

Maintenant, il aura prévenu, c'est dramatique... au niveau du code source!

On est bien sur OSX, non?


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

On sait que Microsoft a laissé faire le piratage pendant des années, ce qui était une stratégie géniale pour imposer ses produits.
Que celui qui n'a jamais fait une copie de CD Windows 98 ou Office à son boulot me jette la première pierre... 
Maintenant, visiblement, la fête est finie.
Cela dit, on a assez de problèmes avec une version officielle de Windows, je ne suis personnellement pas pressé d'essayer Vista cracké par un hacker pré-pubère et boutonneux


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Cela dit, on a assez de problèmes avec une version officielle de Windows, je ne suis personnellement pas pressé d'essayer Vista cracké par un hacker pré-pubère et boutonneux



Pourquoi, si c'était un jeune homme de 20 ans, pubère et à la peau lisse, ça changerait quelque chose ?


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Pourquoi, si c'était un jeune homme de 20 ans, pubère et à la peau lisse, ça changerait quelque chose ?



Absolument rien... c'était juste l'image que je me faisais du pirate informatique. Je sais, c'est con


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Absolument rien... c'était juste l'image que je me faisais du pirate informatique. Je sais, c'est con



Oui, hein :


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez regarder la "keynote" de lancement de Vista + Office, que vous pouvez regarder ici: http://www.microsoft.com/winme/0701/29339/GA_Launch_MBR.asx

Mais franchement Microsoft a encore du travail avant d'arriver au niveau des Keynotes Apple.

Ce qu'on remarque le plus c'est qu'il ne pr&#233;sente presque pas les fonctionnalit&#233;s du produit en pratiques, ils se contentent de les citer rapidement, et dans toute la pr&#233;sentation il n'y a eu qu'une br&#232;ve d&#233;mo du soft de gestion de Photo, et de Word 2007.
Le reste du temps ils se sont auto-congratul&#233; sur la qualit&#233; des beta-tests...etc et &#233;noncer rapidement (sans d&#233;mo) quelques fonctionnalit&#233; de Vista et Office.

Un point positif pour eux par contre c'est que visiblement pour le dev de Vista ils ont plus &#233;cout&#233; les gens, car ils ont parl&#233; d'un programme durant lequel ils ont fournit Vista et Office &#224; 50 familles dans le monde recueillant leur opinion et modifiant les produits en question en cons&#233;quence.

Un point n&#233;gatif par contre selon moi en tous cas, apparemment ils ont mis en place des evenements de lancement avec feux d'artifices, chor&#233;graphie et tous le toutim un peu partout dans le monde... Je trouve que c'est un peu de l'argent jet&#233; par les fen&#234;tres (c'est le cas de le dire), pour des produits qui de toutes seront vendue par millions, avec ou sans ces evenements spectacles. Bill Gates aurait mieux fait de garder cette argent inutilement d&#233;pens&#233;e pour son association humanitaire.

Bref au final &#224; la fin de cette keynote ont ne sait rien ou presque rien de concret sur Vista et Office et on a le sentiment que l'argent mis dans ce lancement a &#233;t&#233; plus que gaspill&#233;.

Evidement ceci ne concerne que mon opinion sur la Keynote. En ce qui concerne la qualit&#233; de Vista et Office, et sa competitivit&#233; vis &#224; vis de MacOS X, Linux et autres, je ne peux pas me prononc&#233; n'ayant pas eu l'occasion d'essayer ces produits.

Ah et Balmer qu'est ce qu'il est mauvais sur sc&#232;ne! D&#225;j&#224; que Bill Gates est pas tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon, Balmer est encore pire.


----------



## teo (3 Février 2007)

pas vu mentionner ces 5 dernières pages la question du prix.
bon les nouvelles machines vont être équipées directement, mais bon, les utiisateurs lambda qui veulent faire le test.

Je dois dire que je commencerais à me poser des questions si j'hésitais à switcher.





Pour moins cher qu'une version de base de Vista, on a déjà une licence multiposte 5 utilisateurs sur Mac.

Qu'y a t'il donc dans le joli paquet qui fasse grimper les tarifs de Vista entre les versions Familiale, Personnelle, Professionnelle, Ultime ou je ne sais plus ? Ils offrent la Suite Office ? Des logiciels super importants (Antivirus ? Antispam ? )? Une Nespresso DeLuxe ? Une X-Box ? _Un autographe de Bill Gates ?_
Je ne suis pas acide ou narquois, je me pose vraiment la question. J'aimerai comprendre. Les sites de vente ne parlent que d'Aero ou d'effets visuels, ça me semble léger comme avantage qui pèse vraiment. On achète pas juste un OS parce que ça fait joli, non ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Février 2007)

Mon cher teo (si je puis me permettre), beaucoup achètent Windows XP, Vista ou Cacaprout à ce prix-là, parce que 1) ils ont déjà un PC ; 2) ils ne connaissent pas la politique de prix des Mac, donc ignorent le prix d'OSX ; 3) Les macs ne sont pas vendus au supermarché contrairement à PC ; 4) Ont peur de switcher, même pour un prix approchant...
Donc, par conséquent, Microsoft peut vendre Vista au prix "haut de fourchette" sans trop se gêner ni se justifier.


----------



## manustyle (3 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Mon cher teo (si je puis me permettre), beaucoup achètent Windows XP, Vista ou Cacaprout à ce prix-là, parce que 1) ils ont déjà un PC ; 2) ils ne connaissent pas la politique de prix des Mac, donc ignorent le prix d'OSX ; 3) Les macs ne sont pas vendus au supermarché contrairement à PC ; 4) Ont peur de switcher, même pour un prix approchant...
> Donc, par conséquent, Microsoft peut vendre Vista au prix "haut de fourchette" sans trop se gêner ni se justifier.




+1 et va proposer un Mac à un jeuns qui n'attend qu'a jouer avec son Pécé


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

il a qu'&#224; acheter une xbox, une psp, une wii !
c'est solide, c'est efficace, c'est pas cher.

Vont arr&#234;ter nous faire suer avec leurs jeux quand m&#234;me ! 

les ordis c'est pour bosser !
















et dire des conneries sur internet


----------



## Max77 (3 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> pas vu mentionner ces 5 dernières pages la question du prix.
> bon les nouvelles machines vont être équipées directement, mais bon, les utiisateurs lambda qui veulent faire le test.
> 
> Je dois dire que je commencerais à me poser des questions si j'hésitais à switcher.
> ...


Microsoft à le contrôle sur la plupart des citoyens qui veulent un ordinateur ... La plupart du monde ne connaisse pas OSX ... Donc il peut vendre son OS 500$ si il veut les gens vont l'avoir avec leur nouveau PC acheté.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Février 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Microsoft à le contrôle sur la plupart des citoyens qui veulent un ordinateur ... La plupart du monde ne connaisse pas OSX ... Donc il peut vendre son OS 500$ si il veut les gens vont l'avoir avec leur nouveau PC acheté.



Très bonne synthèse de mon intervention, les multiples fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire en sus


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> On achète pas juste un OS parce que ça fait joli, non ?



Et pourquoi pas ? si c'est ce que veulent les clients...
Et en plus ça tombe bien, parce que c'est plus facile à expliquer par les vendeurs des Fnac, surcouf, leclerc ....
Alors que vous, vous commencez par leur expliquer la différence entre le HFS+ et le NTFS.
Vous n'avez même pas le temps de montrer Time machine que le client est déja parti


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas ? si c'est ce que veulent les clients...
> Et en plus ça tombe bien, parce que c'est plus facile à expliquer par les vendeurs des Fnac, surcouf, leclerc ....
> Alors que vous, vous commencez par leur expliquer la différence entre le HFS+ et le NTFS.
> Vous n'avez même pas le temps de montrer Time machine que le client est déja parti



Time Machine il s'en fout aussi !

T'as rien compris.


----------



## manustyle (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> il a qu'à acheter une xbox, une psp, une wii !
> c'est solide, c'est efficace, c'est pas cher.
> 
> Vont arrêter nous faire suer avec leurs jeux quand même !
> ...




Oh que non, d'1, on compte plus le nombre de jeux dispos que sur PC.
2, le jeuns a son monde a lui et son monde c son pc, on a pas envie qu'il vienne squatter la télé du salon.


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Oh que non, d'1, on compte plus le nombre de jeux dispos que sur PC.
> 2, le jeuns a son monde a lui et son monde c son pc, on a pas envie qu'il vienne squatter la télé du salon.



C'est du joli : les jeunes devant l'ordi et les parents devant la télé

T'as pas plus rassurant comme perspective ?


----------



## vleroy (3 Février 2007)

En passant à la FNAC, grosse promo pour vista avec le vendeur spécial formé démo. Bon je m'arrête pour voir la chose... Et le gars d'expliquer que ce qui est génial, c'est le jeter glisser... Ironique, je lui toque avec un air bête: de dieu c'est révolutionnaire... il ne se démonte pas et me rétorque: c'est majeur...

Et les raccourcis claviers fonctionnent correctement? Là le gars me répond: ah encore un adepte du mac, je vois... trop tard, j'étais repéré... du coup ai pas fini la démo, le gars m'a tourné le dos et s'est concentré sur les deux petits vieux qu'il embobinait... 

Sinon, dans le rayon mac, pas de vendeurs...

Ce que j'en dis


----------



## firenze (3 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> pas vu mentionner ces 5 dernières pages la question du prix.
> bon les nouvelles machines vont être équipées directement, mais bon, les utiisateurs lambda qui veulent faire le test.
> 
> Je dois dire que je commencerais à me poser des questions si j'hésitais à switcher.
> ...



L'écrasante majorité des ventes (plus de 90%, si je me rappelle bien) de Windows se fait en version OEM. La spécificité d'une version OEM est que la licence d'utilisation est accordée à une et une seule machine. On ne peut avoir plus d'une machine tournant simultanément sous une même licence OEM et si la machine titulaire de cette licence rend l'âme, on ne peut transférer cette licence à une autre machine. Ce dernier point pose rarement des problème aux utilisateurs vu que tous les nouveaux PC sont vendus avec un Windows OEM préinstallé.

Une version OEM de Windows est soit fournie avec une nouvelle machine, dans quel cas elle est liée à cette machine, où peut être achetée indépendamment de tout matériel (voir là, question 5), elle sera alors liée à la première machine sur laquelle on l'installe. L'utilisateur "lambda qui veut faire le test", comme tu dis, peut donc tout à fait l'acheter et d'ailleurs beaucoup le font...

Le prix de ces versions OEM est bien plus raisonnable (les prix peuvent varier de 5 à 10  en fonction du revendeur) :

Windows Vista Edition Familiale Basique : 95 
Windows Vista Edition Familiale Premium : 120 
Windows Vista Edition Intégrale : 200 

Ces prix sont bien plus proches de ceux de Mac OS X. La version qui sera de très loin la plus utilisée par les particuliers est la Familiale Premium au prix étrangement très proche d'OS X. 

La politique de Microsoft en terme de prix est super complexe, incompréhensible sur certains points (qui va payer quasi 600  pour avoir une version boite intégrale ???), mais elle s'avère au final je trouve assez compétitive face à celle de Mac OS X.



La différence de prix entre les éditions s'explique principalement par une grosse différence en terme de fonctionnalités (voir là et tableau en bas de page ici). En résumé cela donne ceci :

- *Windows Vista Edition Familiale Basique* : contient le strict nécessaire pour la bureautique et le surf sur le net. Pas d'interface Aero, qui regroupe tous les effets de transparence et de relief, les fenêtres avec effet vitré, les miniatures des fenêtres de la barre des tâches, des animations diverses comme la vue de toutes les fenêtres comme une sorte de tourniquet en 3D...

- *Windows Vista Edition Familiale Premium* : contient toute les fonctions de la version basique, mais rajoute le support de l'interface Aero, toutes les fonctionnalités liées au Tablet PC (encre électronique, reconnaissance d'écriture, support des écrans tactiles...), des fonctions de sauvegarde incrémentale automatisée, un logiciel de réunion basé sur une système p2p et des fonctionnalités de synchronisation entre PC. Mais l'apport principal par rapport à la version basique est constitué de l'arrivée de toutes les fonctions multimédias : présence du Media Center, de logiciels de montage de film, de création de DVD et de gestion de photos et de photothèque, gestion de la technologie slideshow (écran secondaires sur les portables). 

- *Windows Vista Edition Intégrale* : contient toute les fonctions de la version premium mais rajoute toutes les fonctions issues des versions professionnelles de Windows : toutes les fonctions permettant de rejoindre et d'être efficace sur un réseau d'entreprise, serveur web personnel intégré, possibilité de changer la langue de l'interface de Windows de façon indépendante pour chaque session, gestion des fax, possibilité de crypter des fichiers ou carrément tout un volume, fonctions de clonage incrémental du système,  sauvegarde des différentes versions de chaque fichier même lorsqu'on le supprime (fonction similaire à Time Machine dans Leopard), sous système d'application UNIX permettant d'exécuter des applications UNIX sous Windows... A cela s'ajoute les "bonus version intégrale", comme des jeux, fonds d'écrans animés, que Microsoft développera au fil du temps et  et réservera gratuitement à la version Intégrale.


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

Firenze, où as tu eu connaissance des prix OEM ?  ce sont des tarifs distri ou grand public ?


----------



## firenze (3 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Firenze, où as tu eu connaissance des prix OEM ?  ce sont des tarifs distri ou grand public ?



Sur le site de revendeurs informatique de ma région (Est de la Belgique) : Open-It à Namur et Flash à Liège. Il s'agit des prix grand public.


----------



## spleen (3 Février 2007)

Oui, exact. Autant pour moi, je ne pensais pas que les tarifs OEM étaient déja sortis.
En France, la version Premium 64 bits est à 120  chez rueducommerce, et on la trouve à partir de 100 .
http://www.presence-pc.com/prix/54515.html


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2007)

Bon on a plus qu'a ré-enterrer les Mac c'est ça ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon on a plus qu'a ré-enterrer les Mac c'est ça ?



Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais ça marchera beaucoup moins bien comme ça 
Non non non OS X n'est pas mort !


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Février 2007)

La première version est une honte , qu'est ce qui est révolutionnaire si y'a pas déjà le nouveau design de Vista ? C'est n'importe quoi, vive le nouveau MAC OS X ouais . Le temps que Microchiotte copie Time Machine, Apple aura déjà trouvé autres choses ^^


----------



## eyescarz (3 Février 2007)

j'ai essayé aujourd'hui vista et que dire......... une deception enorme......
c'est tres joli a l'ouverture les images et les couleurs vont bien avec les sons choisis mais c'est bien la seule chose de positive que j'ai retenu........
du foutage de gueule......le style aero impossible de l'obtenir?il y a bien une aide qui nous fais clairement comprendre que si t'a pas une bonne carte video tu l'as dans le c..
j'ai fais le test sur un hp dv1000 datant de fin 2005 avec 1 go de ram, un pentium
a 1,8 ghz et carte video intel GME(certe c'est pas la bible comme config mais c'est pas ridicul non plus)et bien impossible d'appliquer aero.De plus c'est vraiment ridicule comme concept,par la je veux dire que la version home basic ne donne pas le droit a aero mais la version integral si!!!!!c'est vraiment zero,on nage en plein delire.
bref sinon c'est toujours du windows......une interface graphique qui cache un vrai bordel.
Encore une fois les copies effectué sur osx sont vraiment flagrant mais pour certain mal fait......je m'explique:
-la fonction de recherche instantané et moins reactive je trouve que spotlight
-lorsque vous cliqué sur un dossier,le temps que son contenu se revèle,et bien une barre de progression apparait dans la barre d'adresse,comme sous safari
-les widgets,pardon,les gadgets sont pas aussi beau que ceux du dashboard,les textures sont loin d'etre top,vraiment bof......
-pour finir je trouve pas vista instinctif du tout,pourtant il ont piqué les options de presentation par colones a osx mais je sais pas je trouve les fenetres saturé en boutons une impression de bordel quoi........
enfin bon vista n'arrive pas a la cheville de tiger pour moi sincerement (meme si je suis rester de peu de temp dessus pour me rendre vraiment compte certaine fonction sont probablement tres bien......) mais c'est mon impression sincère,voila.
vivement leopard


----------



## firenze (3 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon on a plus qu'a ré-enterrer les Mac c'est ça ?



:mouais:



Il est vrai que Vista n'a plus grand chose à envier en termes de fonctionnalités par rapport à OS X... S'il n'ont rien apporté de réelement neuf et révolutionnaire en 5 ans de travail, les 2000 ingénieurs de Microsoft ont quand même pondu un peu plus qu'un skin d'XP... Mais si ça peut te consoler,  Mac OS X conserve une interface plus simple et plus cohérente, une intégration hard/soft inégalée qui offre une stabilité tout aussi inégalée, et jusqu'à présent infiniment moins de virus, spyware et autres joyeusetés... Ca fait déjà beaucoup... Et puis qui sait ce que nous réserve Tonton Steve pour Leopard...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (3 Février 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Oh que non, d'1, on compte plus le nombre de jeux dispos que sur PC.
> 2, le jeuns a son monde a lui et son monde c son pc, on a pas envie qu'il vienne squatter la télé du salon.



Et j'ajouterais surtout le "kikoololage" sur émessehéne...


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> La premi&#232;re version est une honte , qu'est ce qui est r&#233;volutionnaire si y'a pas d&#233;j&#224; le nouveau design de Vista ? C'est n'importe quoi, vive le nouveau MAC OS X ouais . Le temps que Microchiotte copie Time Machine, Apple aura d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; autres choses ^^



En fait le principe de Time Machine exige d&#233;j&#224; (au moins en partie) dans Windows Vista (y'avait d&#233;j&#224; cela en partie dans XP d'ailleurs).

La diff&#233;rence c'est que y'a pas l'interface de la mort, mais sinon le principe est le m&#234;me. 
Il faut: 

- Soit aller dans les propri&#233;t&#233; du fichier et s&#233;lectionner la version &#224; restaurer dans l'onglet "version pr&#233;c&#233;dente (Previous version). Par contre seul &#224; partir Vista apparement il traque les changements automatiquement sans que tu ai besoin de faire toi m&#234;me de backup (ils appellent ca "Shadow copy").

- Soit tu peux restaurer l'&#233;tat entier de ton syst&#232;me &#224; une date donn&#233;e. Ca ca s'appelle "system restore" et ca existe depuis Windows XP.

Ce qui m'avait d'ailleurs servit pour remettre en &#233;tat le PC d'un amis qui n'arrivait plus du tout &#224; avoir de r&#233;seau (il avait effac&#233; un element important du syst&#232;me), j'ai juste lanc&#233; l'outil pour revenir &#224; l'&#233;tat &#224; une date donn&#233; (il est dans accessoire, outils syst&#232;me je crois, mais je ne me souviens plus son nom), et ainsi j'ai pu remettre son syst&#232;me dans l'&#233;tat o&#249; il &#233;tait avant qu'il ai fait sa b&#233;tise.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (3 Février 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> En fait le principe de Time Machine exige d&#233;j&#224; (au moins en partie) dans Windows Vista (y'avait d&#233;j&#224; cela en partie dans XP d'ailleurs).
> 
> La diff&#233;rence c'est que y'a pas l'interface de la mort, mais sinon le principe est le m&#234;me. Il faut soit aller dans les propri&#233;t&#233; du fichier et s&#233;lectionner la version &#224; restaurer dans l'onglet "version pr&#233;c&#233;dente (Previous version), soit tu peux restaurer l'&#233;tat entier de ton syst&#232;me &#224; une date donn&#233;e.
> 
> Ce qui m'avait d'ailleurs servit pour remettre en &#233;tat le PC d'un amis qui n'arrivait plus du tout &#224; avoir de r&#233;seau (il avait effac&#233; un element important du syst&#232;me), j'ai juste lanc&#233; l'outil pour revenir &#224; l'&#233;tat &#224; une date donn&#233; (il est dans accessoire, outils syst&#232;me je crois, mais je ne me souviens plus son nom), et ainsi j'ai pu remettre son syst&#232;me dans l'&#233;tat o&#249; il &#233;tait avant qu'il ai fait sa b&#233;tise.



Il s'agit de cette fonction non ? =>

http://www.microsoft.com/france/win...indows/xp/pro/utilisez/info/xp_mille1001.html

Par contre je ne crois pas que l'on peut cibler la restauration d'un seul fichier.


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il s'agit de cette fonction non ? => http://www.microsoft.com/france/win...indows/xp/pro/utilisez/info/xp_mille1001.html



Oui en partie. Ca c'est ce qu'il y avait sous XP.



> Par contre je ne crois pas que l'on peut cibler la restauration d'un seul fichier.


Sous XP non, mais  par contre Vista, lui,  introduit en plus de cela, ce qu'ils appellent "Shadow Copy" et l&#224; c'est bien fichier par fichier. Un peu de lecture: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/backup.mspx

En French: http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/backup.mspx

Par contre cette derni&#232;re fonctionnalit&#233;, qui permet &#224; Vista d'&#234;tre &#224; niveau sur ce point vis &#224; vis de Time Machine (hors interface graphique de la mort), n'est disponible que sur les editions Professionnel, Int&#233;grale et Entreprise de Vista, autant dire que la majorit&#233; de monsieur tous le monde n'en profitera pas


----------



## Tonton Nestor (3 Février 2007)

Ce que je n'aime pas dans ces syst&#232;mes c'est la difficult&#233; voire l'impossibilit&#233; de restaurer un seul fichier. On est souvent obliger d'effectuer une restauration globale pour retrouver ce que l'on cherche. C'est un peu comme si on essayait de tuer une mouche avec un bazooka. 

A contrario, avec Time Machine (si j'ai bien compris) on pourra cibler tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment la restauration d'un seul fichier sans toucher au reste.


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Ce que je n'aime pas dans ces syst&#232;mes c'est la difficult&#233; voire l'impossibilit&#233; de restaurer un seul fichier. On est souvent obliger d'effectuer une restauration globale pour retrouver ce que l'on cherche. C'est un peu comme si on essayait de tuer une mouche avec un bazooka.
> 
> A contrario, avec Time Machine (si j'ai bien compris) on pourra cibler tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment la restauration d'un seul fichier sans toucher au reste.



Bah comme je viens de le dire, sous Vista Professionnel, Int&#233;grale ou Entreprise, il est par contre bel et bien possible de cibler un fichier (voir lien de la page, se section "clich&#233; instantan&#233;" ou "Shadow copy" (suivant que tu lis en anglais ou en fran&#231;ais)).


----------



## Tonton Nestor (3 Février 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah comme je viens de le dire, sous Vista Professionnel, Intégrale ou Entreprise, il est par contre bel et bien possible de cibler un fichier (voir lien de la page, se section "cliché instantan" ou "Shadow copy" (suivant que tu lis en anglais ou en français)).



En fait, j'avais déjà posté avant d'avoir lu la suite de ton post. 

Donc, une fois de plus les utilisateurs des versions "bas de gamme" (ou plutôt devrais je dire moins chère) se trouve  spollier d'une fonction très importante, alors que sur Mac on pourra tous en bénéficier !!


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> En fait, j'avais déjà posté avant d'avoir lu la suite de ton post.
> 
> Donc, une fois de plus les utilisateurs des versions "bas de gamme" (ou plutôt devrais je dire moins chère) se trouve  spollier d'une fonction très importante, alors que sur Mac on pourra tous en bénéficier !!



tous ceux dont la machine sera en phase avec les besoins matériels de time machine

même chez mac tout le monde ne gagne pas à tous les coups


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Février 2007)

En gros un nouveau skin Vista , des fonctions nouvelles mais copi&#233; de MAC OS X, super comme &#233;volution en 5 ans. Mais connaissant Microchiotte et son doigt&#233; de Marketting et Com ils vont essay&#233; de nous faire gob&#233; que c'est le futur et tout et tout '-_-

Du gros foutage de gueule...


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

A voir le nombre de messages relatifs à des procédures ou des conseils d'installation de Vista sur Mac dans la partie "windows" du forum, j'en viens à me demander si les Macusers ne seraient pas atteints de schizophrénie galopante 
Ou peut être un goût prononcé pour le sado masochisme : "ouiiiii Billou, fait moi mal !!"
Y a t il un psychiatre dans la salle ??


----------



## Max77 (4 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> A voir le nombre de messages relatifs à des procédures ou des conseils d'installation de Vista sur Mac dans la partie "windows" du forum, j'en viens à me demander si les Macusers ne seraient pas atteints de schizophrénie galopante
> Ou peut être un goût prononcé pour le sado masochisme : "ouiiiii Billou, fait moi mal !!"
> Y a t il un psychiatre dans la salle ??


À voir tes messages sans arrêts je dirais que tu es du côté obscure de la force.


----------



## Roots (4 Février 2007)

J'ai vraiment du mal...

A écouter, la réponse à la  question sur la concurrence (Mac OS X et Linux) au 2/3 de la séquence...le PDG de Microsoft France me fait penser à Ballmer à sortir des énormités pareilles...le bonhomme on lui pose une question sur la concurrence alors il renchérit et de quelle façon:hein:


http://www.clubic.com/actualite-69191-video-microsoft-windows-vista-gratuit.html


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> À voir tes messages sans arrêts je dirais que tu es du côté obscure de la force.



Meuhhh non. J'ai une preuve : j'ai mis mon PC  en vente 
Et ben personne il n'en veut !!! 
On peut vendre un PC sur Macgé ??


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

Roots a dit:


> J'ai vraiment du mal...
> 
> A écouter, la réponse à la  question sur la concurrence (Mac OS X et Linux) au 2/3 de la séquence...le PDG de Microsoft France me fait penser à Ballmer à sortir des énormités pareilles...le bonhomme on lui pose une question sur la concurrence alors il renchérit et de quelle façon:hein:
> 
> ...



Bon là je comprends que ça énerve...
"une belle tête de vainqueur" !!!
Et puis, le "journaliste" (enfin, le gars avec un micro qui pose des questions..) est vachement dur avec lui


----------



## Roots (4 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Bon là je comprends que ça énerve...
> "une belle tête de vainqueur" !!!
> Et puis, le "journaliste" (enfin, le gars avec un micro qui pose des questions..) est vachement dur avec lui



la totale!!!avec de la trance en fond musical c parrfait!!!!! c ça l'effet Waouh!


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Max77 (4 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


>


  
Cela va être le cas pour pas mal d'utilisateurs qui font seulement du traitement texte et de l'internet.


----------



## urgo94 (4 Février 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> Cela va être le cas pour pas mal d'utilisateurs qui font seulement du traitement texte et de l'internet.




J'ai quand meme été drolement surpris de voir qu'il y avait toujours plus de personnes sur Win 2000 que sur Mac osX .

http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/23859/xiti-windows-vista-etude-windows-internet

Restons modeste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> L'&#233;crasante majorit&#233; des ventes (plus de 90&#37;, si je me rappelle bien) de Windows se fait en version OEM. La sp&#233;cificit&#233; d'une version OEM est que la licence d'utilisation est accord&#233;e &#224; une et une seule machine. On ne peut avoir plus d'une machine tournant simultan&#233;ment sous une m&#234;me licence OEM et si la machine titulaire de cette licence rend l'&#226;me, on ne peut transf&#233;rer cette licence &#224; une autre machine. Ce dernier point pose rarement des probl&#232;me aux utilisateurs vu que tous les nouveaux PC sont vendus avec un Windows OEM pr&#233;install&#233;.
> 
> Une version OEM de Windows est soit fournie avec une nouvelle machine, dans quel cas elle est li&#233;e &#224; cette machine, o&#249; peut &#234;tre achet&#233;e ind&#233;pendamment de tout mat&#233;riel (voir l&#224;, question 5), elle sera alors li&#233;e &#224; la premi&#232;re machine sur laquelle on l'installe. L'utilisateur "lambda qui veut faire le test", comme tu dis, peut donc tout &#224; fait l'acheter et d'ailleurs beaucoup le font...
> 
> ...


Comp&#233;titif faut voir. Parce qu'il manque un &#233;quivalent de GarageBand pour avoir vraiment un ensemble similaire, chose qui n'est possible qu'avec la version int&#233;grale (la seule vraiment &#233;quivalente &#224; ce que propose Apple avec Mac OS X et iLife) &#224; 200 et quelques euros (moi, je l'ai vu &#224; 208 euros chez cDiscount) en version OEM, donc version compl&#232;te sans bo&#238;te, ni doc, ni support. Pour ce prix l&#224; chez Apple tu as tout (et "tout" avec Windows Vista Int&#233;grale, c'est 575 euros). Et imaginez combien on paierait des versions OEM de Mac OS X et iLife si elles existaient : beaucoup moins de 200 euros.
Alors certes, pour passer de XP &#224; Vista, la solution la plus &#233;conomique est la version OEM, dont on peut tr&#232;s bien se satisfaire. Mais de l&#224; &#224; dire que les tarifs sont comp&#233;titifs par rapport &#224; ceux d'Apple, il y a un pas que personnellement je ne franchirai pas. Sinon, c'est comme si on disait "le prix de ce mod&#232;le de voiture est comp&#233;titif par rapport &#224; cet autre, m&#234;me s'il n'a pas de porti&#232;res, ce qui apr&#232;s tout ne l'emp&#234;che pas de rouler".


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Février 2007)

Punaise, c'est quoi OEM ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Punaise, c'est quoi OEM ?


Ca.


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

A ceci près que Microsoft a toujours été "tolérant" quant à la vente et à l'utilisation de ces licences OEM, qui n'étaient destinées à l'origine qu'aux seuls fabricants.
Est apparu à une époque du "grey market" : des licences OEM distribuées hors machines complètes, vendues par des grossistes et des distris peu scrupuleux.
Microsoft a laissé faire, considérant sans doute que c'était aussi un moyen de diffuser plus largement ses produits.
Ce qui contribue d'ailleurs à créer encore plus de confusion dans les multiples versions de Vista...


----------



## takamac (4 Février 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> J'ai quand meme été drolement surpris de voir qu'il y avait toujours plus de personnes sur Win 2000 que sur Mac osX .
> 
> http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/23859/xiti-windows-vista-etude-windows-internet
> 
> Restons modeste



Si ça peut te rassurer, d'autres études aboutissent à des résultats assez différents :
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=2

Bref, c'est un sujet... délicat


----------



## maxpower (4 Février 2007)

S'ils sont heureux de passer plus de temps a s'occuper de leur PC et a attendre, qu'a vraiment faire ce qu'ils veulent faire libre a eux, moi je rigole quand je vois mes potes qui galèrent sur leurs PC et qui me disent  " les macs c'est po bien nanani nanana ", alors qu'ils ont plein de virus, qu'ils sont obligé de reformater l'ordi tout les 4 matins, qu'on a le temps de faire un tour avant que le PC ne s'allume, que l'antivirus fait ramer la bête alala.


Apres c'est vrai que pour ceux qui ont un budget tres limité et qui veulent du neuf, ba , on peut pas avoir tout non plus, mais bon ça veut dire pas de jeu ( seul avantage PC ), un PC qui rame a mort avec des compostants vraiment bas de gamme, bref un engin pour faire du net et du msn.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Février 2007)

Bon, en gros (non, j'suis pas gros), je résume, un OEM c'est un "grossiste" vendeur de système d'exploitation, qui fournit les OS aux assembleurs (corrigez-moi si je me trompe). La comparaison qui vous faîtes sur la base de ces prix (qu'il manque ceci ou qu'il y ait cela en plus) ne me semble donc pas très pertinente, connaissant les volumes de vente des PC...  Quand Microsoft définit un prix, il le fait en fonction des contraintes, des forces (l'hégémonie) et des volumes espérés (l'hégémonie, donc). Pour avoir une comparaison valable, il faudrait se baser sur ce qu'a coûté Vista à la fabrication, la commercialisation, le marketing, etc. et ce sur les plusieurs années que durent l'exploitation d'un tel produit, ce qui ne nous avance guère pour répondre à la question qui se pose dans les derniers posts : en gros, est-ce que financièrement Vista coûte plus ou moins cher qu'OS X ? Est-ce que Vista est plus compétitif ? 
On a vu Microsoft vendre à perte sa XBox pour s'imposer sur le marché, on sait donc que MS ne s'encombre pas de ce genre de détail. 
Ce qu'il m'intéresserait de savoir, c'est : 1) Est-ce que Vista offre un prix juste, sous ou sur-évalué par rapport à son supposé coût de fabrication ? Qu'en est-il d'Apple pour Léopard ? 2) Est-ce que Microsoft a bien fait d'attendre 5 ans pour sortir Vista ? Quelle est sa stratégie avec Vista ? 3) Comment Apple doit-il réagir (s'il doit le faire), avec quelle stratégie ?


----------



## maxpower (4 Février 2007)

Merci pour cette video au faite


http://www.clubic.com/actualite-69191-video-microsoft-windows-vista-gratuit.html



C'est bien marrant , on voit vraiment la mauvaise fois poussée a l'extreme, bien sur que seul les utilisateurs de linux et d'OS X s'apercevrons, les autres croyant qu'il detient la science.

Oui les gadgets, tout ça, c'est une chose qu'on ne voit nul part ailleurs , mais oui bien sur, ils ont tout copié sur OSX en moins bien et il ose nous dire ça.

Ils nous parlent d'un autre patch machin truc qui rendra vista super sécurisé, bref il faut acheter tout plein de choses pour etre anxieux et faire des verifs antivirus toutes les semaines :love:.


Vivement Leopard, qu'on leur mette un bon coup dans les yeux, quoi que cela passera presque inaperçu, mais on s'en fou un peu, gardez vos virus on ne s'en portera pas plus ma l.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Vivement Leopard, qu'on leur mette un bon coup dans les yeux


Avant de dire qu'on va leur en mettre un bon coup dans les yeux, il vaut mieux attendre de tout conna&#238;tre de Leopard.  

A propos, si vous ou vos amis avez un compte gmail et vous avez l'intention d'utiliser Vista, oubliez Windows Mail, le rempla&#231;ant d'Outlook Express, pour g&#233;rer vote messagerie gmail. Il ne le permet pas. Encore une lacune de Vista.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Avant de dire qu'on va leur en mettre un bon coup dans les yeux, il vaut mieux attendre de tout conna&#238;tre de Leopard.
> 
> A propos, si vous ou vos amis avez un compte gmail et vous avez l'intention d'utiliser Vista, oubliez Windows Mail, le rempla&#231;ant d'Outlook Express, pour g&#233;rer vote messagerie gmail. Il ne le permet pas. Encore une lacune de Vista.




Mais c'est compl&#232;tement d&#233;bile, &#231;a !
C'est quand m&#234;me incroyable que tout soit brid&#233; comme cela chez Microsoft. Donc, les utilisateurs de Vista et de Gmail devront obligatoirement passer par un navigateur internet pour recevoir et &#233;crire leurs mails. Pour l'application Microsoft Mail, il faut donc avoir Mircrosoft Windows Live Mail. Mais non, suis-je b&#234;te, Microsoft n'autorise pas le transfert de POP des comptes Live gratuits. Reste plus qu'&#224; prendre un compte Live Mail.... payant...:bebe:


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> A propos, si vous ou vos amis avez un compte gmail et vous avez l'intention d'utiliser Vista, oubliez Windows Mail, le remplaçant d'Outlook Express, pour gérer vote messagerie gmail. Il ne le permet pas. Encore une lacune de Vista.


Lacune ou oubli volontaire ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (4 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais non, suis-je bête, Microsoft n'autorise pas le transfert de POP des comptes Live gratuits. Reste plus qu'à prendre un compte Live Mail.... payant...:bebe:



CQFD...


----------



## firenze (4 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Bon, en gros (non, j'suis pas gros), je résume, un OEM c'est un "grossiste" vendeur de système d'exploitation, qui fournit les OS aux assembleurs (corrigez-moi si je me trompe). La comparaison qui vous faîtes sur la base de ces prix (qu'il manque ceci ou qu'il y ait cela en plus) ne me semble donc pas très pertinente, connaissant les volumes de vente des PC...



Une version OEM de Windows est une version de Windows dont la licence la restreint à être utilisée sur une et une seule machine. Les Windows fournis avec un nouvel ordinateur sont des versions OEM, car ils sont liés à la machine avec laquelle ils sont vendu. Un particulier peut très bien acheter une licence OEM indépendamment de tout matériel (voir ici) et l'installer sur son PC, auquel elle sera liée. Je ne connais en ce qui me concerne personne qui possède une version non OEM de Windows.



iDuck a dit:


> Compétitif faut voir. Parce qu'il manque un équivalent de GarageBand pour avoir vraiment un ensemble similaire, chose qui n'est possible qu'avec la version intégrale (la seule vraiment équivalente à ce que propose Apple avec Mac OS X et iLife) à 200 et quelques euros (moi, je l'ai vu à 208 euros chez cDiscount) en version OEM, donc version complète sans boîte, ni doc, ni support. Pour ce prix là chez Apple tu as tout (et "tout" avec Windows Vista Intégrale, c'est 575 euros). Et imaginez combien on paierait des versions OEM de Mac OS X et iLife si elles existaient : beaucoup moins de 200 euros.
> Alors certes, pour passer de XP à Vista, la solution la plus économique est la version OEM, dont on peut très bien se satisfaire. Mais de là à dire que les tarifs sont compétitifs par rapport à ceux d'Apple, il y a un pas que personnellement je ne franchirai pas. Sinon, c'est comme si on disait "le prix de ce modèle de voiture est compétitif par rapport à cet autre, même s'il n'a pas de portières, ce qui après tout ne l'empêche pas de rouler".



Ca me semble plus être du détail qu'autre chose. Perso, je n'utilise pas Garage Band, tandis que j'ai besoin de pouvoir lancer Windows car mon université m'a fourni des logiciels qui ne tournent que sous celui-ci. A la marge, on peut discuter ainsi pendant des heures, sans pour autant tomber d'accord car nos besoins sont sans doute différents.

Ce qui me semble vraiment important c'est que la version de Vista qui sera de très loin la plus vendue, c'est-à-dire la familiale premium OEM, et Mac OS X se vendent (étrangement ?) globalement au même prix.

En terme de licence, la licence de Mac OS X est très très proche de celle de Windows OEM, puisque tu ne peux légalement l'installer que sur un seul ordinateur à la fois, et vu que tout Mac est vendu avec Mac OS X préinstallé...  




Pour revenir au débat, perso çà ne me dérange absolument pas que Microsoft reprenne la majorité des fonctions existant sous Mac OS X ou Linux. Apple n'a pas inventé l'ordinateur, le système d'exploitation, les navigateurs internet, les onglets, les systèmes de recherche de fichier par indexation de contenu, ni les widgets, pourtant elle les utilise et ce pour notre plus grand plaisir, c'est ainsi que le marché fonctionne. Le vrai problème est que Microsoft puisse se contenter de suivre en restant pour autant leader écrasant du marché. Je vois deux portes de sortie :

- Une voie juridique. C'est le pouvoir de l'état, de la collectivité, qui réglerait ce dysfonctionnement de notre système économique (lorsque la poursuite d'intérêts personnels va à l'encontre totale du progrès global de la société, il me semble important que la société puisse réagir, réguler le marché en conséquence).
- Une voie économique. Un concurrent présentant un avantage décisif dynamise le marché. C'est ce qui c'est passé avec Firefox sur le marché des navigateurs (son avantage tenait dans sa sécurité, son capital sympathie, sa supériorité et son extensibilité (via les extensions) par rapport à IE) ou OpenOffice sur le marché des suites bureautiques (sa gratuité a poussé Microsoft à un vrai bon en avant avec Office 2007, qui est un vrai régal).

En ce qui concerne la campagne marketing, et les déclarations de Microsoft quant à Vista, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de s'en offusquer. Lorsque un géant de l'agro-alimentaire fait de la pub pour un yaourt, ils vous diront qu'il est onctueux, délicieux, qu'il est bon pour votre croissance et votre ligne. Personne ne s'en offusque, tout le monde sait qu'il ne diront jamais "nous avons copié la recette de nos concurrents, ce yaourt est bourré de conservants et autres joyeusetés, il est assez dégueulasse et on est pas sûr qu'il n'augmente pas le risque de cancer, mais ce serait bien que vous l'achetiez". C'est à nous consommateurs de faire la part des choses. C'est la même chose pour Microsoft et Vista.

Je pense qu'avec Vista, Microsoft innove très peu mais revient clairement dans la course, alors qu'il était largué avec XP. La pression est maintenant sur les épaules d'Apple, qui elle ne peut pas se contenter de suivre, mais doit être constamment en avance pour que l'utilisation de son OS se justifie à la place de Windows. Je pense qu'Apple a gagné ces dernières années une vraie visibilité dans le monde PC, et beaucoup y attendent Leopard au tournant. Il est nécessaire qu'ils offrent un Leopard vraiment novateur par rapport à Vista, sinon la mousse qu'Apple a su générer risque de retomber.     

Un autre point qui n'a pas été abordé dans ce débat OS X/Vista est celui des services Web. Avec la généralisation des liaisons haut débit, le web est de plus au plus au centre de l'utilisation d'un ordinateur. Blogs, mail, messagerie instantanée, traitement de textes, agendas en ligne, les applications en ligne vont se généraliser...  Lorsqu'on parle du concurrent de Microsoft à l'heure actuelle on cite beaucoup plus souvent Google qu'Apple. Ce qui se passe à ce sujet, c'est que Microsoft veut sa part dans le marché de plus en plus juteux de la pub en ligne (qui est quasi la seule source de revenu de Google), tandis qu'avec les technologies du web 2.0, Google marche sur le pré carré de Microsoft en offrant des applications en ligne... Vista est une grande étape dans cette bataille. Microsoft est en train de complètement refondre sa gamme de service web, MSN cédant la place à Windows Live. Microsoft tente ici à nouveau de jouer sur sa suprématie dans le domaine des OS pour imposer Windows Live, en jouant sur leur intégration à Windows Vista, en insérant des pubs pour Windows Live au sein de Vista... Vista intègre également des outils propres pour développer des applications en ligne pouvant s'exécuter sur le bureau de Windows. On peut se demander comment va agir Apple à ce sujet... Un partenariat avec Google, une refonte de .Mac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais c'est complètement débile, ça !
> C'est quand même incroyable que tout soit bridé comme cela chez Microsoft. Donc, les utilisateurs de Vista et de Gmail devront obligatoirement passer par un navigateur internet pour recevoir et écrire leurs mails. Pour l'application Microsoft Mail, il faut donc avoir Mircrosoft Windows Live Mail. Mais non, suis-je bête, Microsoft n'autorise pas le transfert de POP des comptes Live gratuits. Reste plus qu'à prendre un compte Live Mail.... payant...:bebe:





starmac a dit:


> Lacune ou oubli volontaire ?


C'est aussi incompatible avec Yahoo mail et... Windows Live Mail ! A ce niveau-là, c'est plus un oubli ou un bridage volontaire : c'est une bourde ! :rateau:   
Mais ce sera certainement corrigé prochainement, du moins pour Windows Live Mail.



firenze a dit:


> Ca me semble plus être du détail qu'autre chose. Perso, je n'utilise pas Garage Band, tandis que j'ai besoin de pouvoir lancer Windows car mon université m'a fourni des logiciels qui ne tournent que sous celui-ci. A la marge, on peut discuter ainsi pendant des heures, sans pour autant tomber d'accord car nos besoins sont sans doute différents.


Ce n'est la question qu'on utilise ou pas tel ou tel logiciel. Il s'agit juste de voir ce que l'un et l'autre offre, quelque en soit l'usage fait par le client. Et de ce point de vue, l'absence d'un équivalent de Garage Band dans Vista est un point négatif pour l'OS de Microsoft.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)

garage band est livr&#233; avec mac os x ?

mais pourquoi ai-je donc achet&#233; iLife ?


----------



## brome (4 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> En terme de licence, la licence de Mac OS X est très très proche de celle de Windows OEM, puisque tu ne peux légalement l'installer que sur un seul ordinateur à la fois, et vu que tout Mac est vendu avec Mac OS X préinstallé...



Attention, ne mélangeons pas.
Que ce soit une licence Windows ou une licence OS X, on ne peut de toute façon l'utiliser que sur un seul ordinateur à la fois. Par contre, une licence OEM de Windows signifie que si le PC qui correspond à cette licence "meurt", par exemple si la carte-mère crame et qu'on doit la remplacer, il faudra acheter une nouvelle licence.


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

brome a dit:


> Attention, ne mélangeons pas.
> Que ce soit une licence Windows ou une licence OS X, on ne peut de toute façon l'utiliser que sur un seul ordinateur à la fois. Par contre, une licence OEM de Windows signifie que si le PC qui correspond à cette licence "meurt", *par exemple si la carte-mère crame et qu'on doit la remplacer, il faudra acheter une nouvelle licence*.



Houlà..... il faut quand même faire un peu attention à ce qu'on affirme 
En ce moment vous êtes tous un peu nerveux, ça se comprend. Mais ça va passer 
Pour info, en cas de crash d'un composant majeur de la machine (CM, proc, DD), il faut réactiver sa licence par tél.


----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Houlà..... il faut quand même faire un peu attention à ce qu'on affirme
> *En ce moment vous êtes tous un peu nerveux, ça se comprend*. Mais ça va passer
> Pour info, en cas de crash d'un composant majeur de la machine (CM, proc, DD), il faut réactiver sa licence par tél.



Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.

Mais quant à être nerveux, y'a une marge  et je crois que la nervosité n'est pas franchement dans les rangs d'Apple ou en tout cas dans les rangs de ses utilisateurs.
Vista est attendue depuis si longtemps (combien de retard sur la date originale de sortie ?), elle ne semble pas faire  l'unanimité parmi de nombreux futurs utilisateurs.
De mon côté, j'attend Leopard avec une sacré impatience, comme tout nouvel OS et que Vista, j'en ai un peu rien à battre sauf quand je vois ces mêmes potes qui pleurent car ils vont devoir changer de bécane.
Je sais très bien que ce n'est pas Leopard qui va faire passer MacOS à 12% de part de marché. Ce qui me fait très plaisir, c'est de voir autour de moi des gens totalement décomplexés par rapport à leur OS et qui switchent sans plus avoir peur du Mac comme à l'époque de MacOS Classic. Ils en ont juste marre de se transformer en garagiste 6 fois par an et en éboueur tout les jours en recevant leurs emails ou de flipper à chaque alerte virale. En plus ils sont contents de montrer leur mac dans leur salon alors


----------



## spleen (4 Février 2007)

Quand je parlais de "nervosité" c'était bien sûr une boutade...
C'est clair que c'est plutôt Microsoft qui joue gros en ce moment. Vista n'est que la face visible d'une guerre pour reprendre la main sur le marché de l'internet, notamment face à Google.
Par contre, compte tenu du lifting pas si mal réussi de Vista, un Mac n'a jamais autant ressemblé à un PC.
Et bien malin qui saura dire si c'est une arme (un switcher est de moins en moins dépaysé) ou un danger (s'il y a si peu de différence, pourquoi acheter un Mac ?).


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> De mon côté, j'attend Leopard avec une sacré impatience, comme tout nouvel OS et que Vista, j'en ai un peu rien à battre sauf quand je vois ces mêmes potes qui pleurent car ils vont devoir changer de bécane.



Il y en a aussi qui vont pleurer quant il vont s'apercevoir que leur Mac n'est pas compatible avec Léopard. Comme certains ont pleuré par le passé quant ils ont appris que leur logiciels fonctionnant sur OS 9 ne seraient pas portés sur OS X, ou que ceux fonctionnant via classic ne fonctionneront pas sur MacIntel.

Ce sont des types de situation qui existent sur PC comme sur Mac (peut-être même plus sur Mac)...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> garage band est livré avec mac os x ?
> 
> mais pourquoi ai-je donc acheté iLife ?



Il est livré avec les ordis, pas avec OS X en boite ...


----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y en a aussi qui vont pleurer quant il vont s'apercevoir que leur Mac n'est pas compatible avec L&#233;opard. Comme certains ont pleur&#233; par le pass&#233; quant ils ont appris que leur logiciels fonctionnant sur OS 9 ne seraient pas port&#233;s sur OS X, ou que ceux fonctionnant via classic ne fonctionneront pas sur MacIntel.
> Ce sont des types de situation qui existent sur PC comme sur Mac (peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me plus sur Mac)...



Je n'ai pas oubli&#233; le passage du 68000 au PPC, du SCSI au Firewire et USB&#8230; et d'OS 9 &#224; X 
Je ne disais pas que cela n'&#233;tait pas possible sur Mac aussi, je disais juste que dans mon cas pr&#233;cis, je m'en moquais un peu. Mon Titanium G4 400 de 2001 ne tourne d&#233;j&#224; plus que sur Panther&#8230;

_Edit: Mais mon Mini PPC devrait r&#233;sister au Leopard _


----------



## l'isite du design (4 Février 2007)

vista est a 18 % fiable et il met 10 seconde de plus que 10.4 a démarer(preuvent sur le podcast de svm mac tv)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y en a aussi qui vont pleurer quant il vont s'apercevoir que leur Mac n'est pas compatible avec L&#233;opard. Comme certains ont pleur&#233; par le pass&#233; quant ils ont appris que leur logiciels fonctionnant sur OS 9 ne seraient pas port&#233;s sur OS X, ou que ceux fonctionnant via classic ne fonctionneront pas sur MacIntel.
> 
> Ce sont des types de situation qui existent sur PC comme sur Mac (peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me plus sur Mac)...



Les seuls qui vont vraiment pleurer seront ceux qui sont encore sur G3 car il ne tournera que sur les machines &#224; partir du G4. Pour le reste, il y a toujours une p&#233;riode d'adaptation avec certains logiciels qui ne tourneront plus sur le nouveau syst&#232;me et qui n&#233;cessiteront une mise &#224; jour.


----------



## Manu (5 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Un autre point qui n'a pas été abordé dans ce débat OS X/Vista est celui des services Web. Avec la généralisation des liaisons haut débit, le web est de plus au plus au centre de l'utilisation d'un ordinateur. Blogs, mail, messagerie instantanée, traitement de textes, agendas en ligne, les applications en ligne vont se généraliser... ?


 
En ce qui me concerne, je vois bien là un domaine où l'iPhone pour peu qu'il le permette (accès aux web services), peut faire un véritable carton.


----------



## Groumpff (5 Février 2007)

VOUS N'AVEZ RIEN COMPRIS !!! 

WINDOWS EST ULTRA NOVATEUR !  

M$ sont des génies !  

Je vais vous expliquer moi pourquoi windows a un succès mérité !

C'est simple !  

Windows est un tamagochi géant ... :rateau:  .. il faut t'en occuper, le soigner, le nourrir le laver ... sinon il meurt !  

Les gens aiment ça car ils se sentent responsables !  

C'est comme un animal de compagnie ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Pourquoi font-ils "Wouah !" en voyant Vista ?


----------



## spleen (5 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi font-ils "Wouah !" en voyant Vista ?



Ah ben ça y est !! on a compris pourquoi Vista va être un succès planétaire :
la qualité des petits fours de la soirée de lancement  
5 ans de développement pour mettre au point les petits fours...


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

Mais ind&#233;niablement, Vista a ses d&#233;tracteurs pr&#234;ts &#224; tout&#8230;

regardez &#231;a


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Février 2007)

ENORME  , chapeau l'ami  

C'est vrai que c'est comme ça que tout le monde devrait l'installer , le gars a raison ^^.

[Mode Ecolo ON] Mais bon pour la protection des forêts c'est pas cool de gâcher du papier[MODE Ecolo OFF] mais ça c'est tellement drôle


----------



## spleen (5 Février 2007)

Visiblement on n'a pas le même sens de l'humour...
Généralement, quand on en arrive là, c'est qu'on manque sérieusement d'arguments.
Pathétique


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Visiblement on n'a pas le même sens de l'humour...
> Généralement, quand on en arrive là, c'est qu'on manque sérieusement d'arguments.
> Pathétique



Pas forcément, c'est sûr que c'est extrême, mais c'est plaisant à regarder, et puis le mec fait ça parce qu'il dit que la plupart de ces périphériques sont imcompatibles donc c'est une sorte d'ironie de voir si le déchiquetteur est compatible ou pas.

Mais bon y'a quand même le fait que ça soit de l'argent gâché... ou alors il l'a eu gratuitement. Mais bon c'est marrant à regarder. Et puis y'a toujours des "extrêmistes" qui en arrive à des solutions de ouf. Ca me fait penser à la vidéo sur Youtube de Smash My PS3 (où le mec à peine il a acheté un PS3 qu'il la bousille à coup de masse...

C'est marrant à regarder mais bon une fois l'euphorie passée, on se dit que c'est vraiment stupide et que c'est de l'argent de gâché  , il aurait pû en faire don à des oeuvres caritatives.

Voilà mon point de vue


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Février 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Pas forcément, c'est sûr que c'est extrême, mais c'est plaisant à regarder, et puis le mec fait ça parce qu'il dit que la plupart de ces périphériques sont imcompatibles donc c'est une sorte d'ironie de voir si le déchiquetteur est compatible ou pas.
> 
> Mais bon y'a quand même le fait que ça soit de l'argent gâché... ou alors il l'a eu gratuitement. Mais bon c'est marrant à regarder. Et puis y'a toujours des "extrêmistes" qui en arrive à des solutions de ouf. Ca me fait penser à la vidéo sur Youtube de Smash My PS3 (où le mec à peine il a acheté un PS3 qu'il la bousille à coup de masse...
> 
> ...





T'as oublié celui avec la Wii


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Visiblement on n'a pas le même sens de l'humour...
> Généralement, quand on en arrive là, c'est qu'on manque sérieusement d'arguments.
> Pathétique



Allez, un petit verre pour te remettre ?

J'ai trouvé ça ce soir sur les NG dédiés à Macintosh, je me suis dit que ça alimenterait la discussion à défaut d'avoir un vrai intérêt.

Gentille provocation. Rien de plus.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> T'as oublié celui avec la Wii



Euuuuh , j'ai fait exprès


----------



## BuGG (5 Février 2007)

Faut dire que Apple ne manque pas de culot quand meme, il recommande aux utilisateurs d'Itunes de ne pas passer &#224; VIsta...parce que Itunes ne tourne pas correctement dessus !
"Apple recommends, however, that customers wait to upgrade Windows until after the next release of iTunes which will be available in the next few weeks."
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305042

Faut quand m&#234;me oser donner de pareil recommandation sur la base d'un soft de lecture de musique... (euh les gars passez pas &#224; Vista parce que le r&#233;glage des transitions entre morceaux d'Itunes marche pas encore nickel... AH ouf, merci Steve, quand je pense que j'ai failli changer d'OS sans v&#233;rifier &#231;a...)


----------



## arcank (5 Février 2007)

Pas con, bientot sortira Leopard: patientez avant de passer &#224; Vista ...


----------



## eyescarz (6 Février 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Faut dire que Apple ne manque pas de culot quand meme, il recommande aux utilisateurs d'Itunes de ne pas passer à VIsta...parce que Itunes ne tourne pas correctement dessus !
> "Apple recommends, however, that customers wait to upgrade Windows until after the next release of iTunes which will be available in the next few weeks."


commercialement parlant c'est serait pas a leurs avantage que les windowziens equipé de vista ne puissent plus utilisé itunes.......mais bon pour l'instant vista ne tourne que sur 0,18% des ordi dans le monde je crois:rateau:


----------



## Lizandre (6 Février 2007)

Sachant que crosoft m&#234;me a mis un certain temps pour sortir un gestionnaire Zune compatible vista, on peut imaginer que quelque chose d'important &#224; chang&#233; dans les entrailles de windows en rapport avec les balladeurs et la musique.

Quelque chose qui a cr&#233;&#233; ce retard chez crosoft, et le cr&#233;&#233; mainenant chez Apple. Il ne faut pas oulier que crosoft a truff&#233; son OS de couches de protection diverses et vari&#233;es anti cassage de DRM dont nous voyons peut &#234;tre un effet induit.


----------



## spleen (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Allez, un petit verre pour te remettre ?
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça ce soir sur les NG dédiés à Macintosh, je me suis dit que ça alimenterait la discussion à défaut d'avoir un vrai intérêt.
> 
> Gentille provocation. Rien de plus.



Ma remarque ne s'adressait pas à toi, mais au misérable crétin qui s'est fait filmer.
Vista, comme n'importe quel logiciel est une oeuvre de création qui à ce titre a le droit d'exister.
A une époque pas si lointaine, on brûlait des livres en autodafé. 
Je voulais juste signaler que ce genre de comportement ne vous grandit pas. Mais il est représentatif de l'immense bêtise dont certains font preuve.
Dans le monde de l'informatique, votre réputation vous précède et il faut bien avouer qu'elle est souvent largement justifiée...


----------



## huexley (6 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ma remarque ne s'adressait pas à toi, mais au misérable crétin qui s'est fait filmer.
> Vista, comme n'importe quel logiciel est une oeuvre de création qui à ce titre a le droit d'exister.
> A une époque pas si lointaine, on brûlait des livres en autodafé.
> Je voulais juste signaler que ce genre de comportement ne vous grandit pas. Mais il est représentatif de l'immense bêtise dont certains font preuve.
> Dans le monde de l'informatique, votre réputation vous précède et il faut bien avouer qu'elle est souvent largement justifiée...



:love: y'en a qui ont un tel sens de l'éxagération. C'est fort


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ma remarque ne s'adressait pas &#224; toi, mais au mis&#233;rable cr&#233;tin qui s'est fait filmer.
> Vista, comme n'importe quel logiciel est une oeuvre de cr&#233;ation qui &#224; ce titre a le droit d'exister.
> A une &#233;poque pas si lointaine, on br&#251;lait des livres en autodaf&#233;.
> Je voulais juste signaler que ce genre de comportement ne vous grandit pas. Mais il est repr&#233;sentatif de l'immense b&#234;tise dont certains font preuve.
> Dans le monde de l'informatique, votre r&#233;putation vous pr&#233;c&#232;de et il faut bien avouer qu'elle est souvent largement justifi&#233;e...



D&#233;sol&#233;, mais lors des autodaf&#233;, &#233;taient br&#251;l&#233;s les livres de la quintessence humaine : philosophes, penseurs, humanistes, etc ...

La on d&#233;truit la derni&#232;re version d'une lign&#233;e de cette s.....rie de @(!# de syst&#232;me qui nous pourrit la vie tous les jours au boulot. Alors oui &#231;a me fait rire et franchement je ne vais pas pleurer sur un CD de Windows broy&#233;, pendant que des dizaines de millions d'autres vont polluer la vie num&#233;rique des habitants de cette plan&#232;te ... Windows n'est pas une oeuvre, au mieux c'est un plagiat &#233;hont&#233; d'Apple et de Sun, au pire c'est une plaie digne des fl&#233;aux d'Egypte (et je dois d&#233;velopper dessus tous les jours, je ne crains donc plus l'enfer) ! 

Ce n'est pas de la b&#234;tise de se moquer de ce qui est stupide/ridicule dans notre soci&#233;t&#233;. Sinon on surprime Dilbert, les Simpsons, les Monthy Pythons, Jerry Seinfeld, etc ... et tu prends le r&#244;le des gens que tu d&#233;nonces 

Perso je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'humour de ce genre &#224; un fou qui irait faire la peau &#224; Bill Gates (apr&#232;s les tartes) ou Steve Ballmer (quoique tuer un singe, est-ce un crime ?). C'est un tr&#232;s bon exutoire au r&#233;actions trop passionn&#233;es.  

Bref dans un an on sera tous sous Vista au boulot et ce ne sera s&#251;rement pas plus plaisant que XP aujourd'hui. J'esp&#232;re qu'un jour on aura vraiment le choix de son OS, et pour &#231;a, Apple doit faire 10 fois plus que son concurrent pour pouvoir vraiment prendre des parts de march&#233;.

Alors dans un premier temps, j'attend de pied ferme, un nomm&#233; L&#233;opard !


----------



## Max77 (6 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ma remarque ne s'adressait pas à toi, mais au misérable crétin qui s'est fait filmer.
> Vista, comme n'importe quel logiciel est une oeuvre de création qui à ce titre a le droit d'exister.
> A une époque pas si lointaine, on brûlait des livres en autodafé.
> Je voulais juste signaler que ce genre de comportement ne vous grandit pas. Mais il est représentatif de l'immense bêtise dont certains font preuve.
> Dans le monde de l'informatique, votre réputation vous précède et il faut bien avouer qu'elle est souvent largement justifiée...


J'suis énormement d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> garage band est livré avec mac os x ?
> 
> mais pourquoi ai-je donc acheté iLife ?


Non. Garage Band est livré avec iLife. Mais Mac OS X + iLife coûte 198 euros. A comparer avec les prix des différentes versions de Vista.


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

Je suis assez content de moi 
La journ&#233;e commence bien apr&#232;s la lecture de vos r&#233;actions


----------



## huexley (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je suis assez content de moi
> La journée commence bien après la lecture de vos réactions









 Maintenant j'ai presque des remords quand je balance les pubs qui innondent ma boite à lettre.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Février 2007)

Ah bah c'est malin tout ça xD


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je suis assez content de moi
> La journée commence bien après la lecture de vos réactions



Je t'en prie


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Maintenant j'ai presque des remords quand je balance les pubs qui innondent ma boite &#224; lettre.



C'est vrai, les publicit&#233;s et les spams sont aussi une oeuvre de cr&#233;ation...   C'est criminel de les jeter ! :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (6 Février 2007)

La sécurité de Vista vue par Apple:
http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac/apple-getamac-security_480x376.mov


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est vrai, les publicités et les spams sont aussi une oeuvre de création...   C'est criminel de les jeter ! :rateau:




C'est vrai ça , tout ce que l'homme fait c'est criminel de les supprimer  



Frodon a dit:


> La sécurité de Vista vue par Apple:
> http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/getamac/apple-getamac-security_480x376.mov



Je suis explosé de rire    , ça c'est des piques comme j'en ai jamais vu ^^  , c'est la version Apple du mec qui broie son CD Vista on va dire , du pur génie


----------



## Manu (6 Février 2007)

Ne peut-on pas imaginer que le fait qu'Apple parle d'OS X pour la version iPhone de notre OS favori, est un pas vers une version pour PC?

C'est juste une idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit. qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Ne peut-on pas imaginer que le fait qu'Apple parle d'OS X pour la version iPhone de notre OS favori, est un pas vers une version pour PC?
> 
> C'est juste une idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit. qu'en pensez-vous?



 On réféchit déjà à cette question sur ce fil que j'ai proposé :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165574
Ton argument rajoute de l'eau à mon moulin, même si ce ne sont que des hypothèses, et non pas des certitudes de ma part. Je ne vais pas reprendre mes arguments (lire le post en lien), mais il me semble que cette hypothèse n'a rien d'une hérésie.
D'ailleurs, je ne dis pas non plus que je le souhaite, je dis simplement que ça devient tout à fait probable et pas forcément irraisonné de la part d'Apple de faire une version pour PC de Leopard. Toutefois, ce n'est pas non plus forcément indispensable de le faire.
Les 2 scénarios (Leopard sur Mac vs Leopard sur Mac et PC) sont tout aussi intéressants et prometteurs.

Apple est réellement en situation de faire un choix, c'est un atout ! C'est elle qui a les cartes en main, et elle a un beau jeu plein de possibilités.


----------



## cpio77 (6 Février 2007)

OSX est compil&#233; depuis le d&#233;but sur X86, apr&#232;s pour le faire tourner sur le PC de monsieur tout le monde c'est "juste" une histoire de drivers.

D'ailleurs certains font tourner OSX sur leur pc de tout les jours (et pas seulement que du Intel d'ailleurs) grace &#224; des patchs.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> OSX est compil&#233; depuis le d&#233;but sur X86, apr&#232;s pour le faire tourner sur le PC de monsieur tout le monde c'est "juste" une histoire de drivers.
> 
> D'ailleurs certains font tourner OSX sur leur pc de tout les jours (et pas seulement que du Intel d'ailleurs) grace &#224; des patchs.



Patchs ? Crack, oui ! Une puce sur les cartes m&#232;res des macs emp&#234;che en th&#233;orie d'installer mac os sur un PC.
Mais c'est vrai que cette manip existe depuis longtemps, et bien avant que l'on ose imaginer un mac avec un processeur Intel.


----------



## cpio77 (6 Février 2007)

Le mot patch c'était pour rester dans la chartre du forum 

Bref, c'est juste pour dire que si ils le voulaient, Apple pourraient permettre l'install de OSX sur chaque PC (reste toujours apres le probleme des drivers)

Mais y a t'il vraiment un interet d'avoir OSX sur chaque PC ?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2007)

Et en m&#234;me temps, il m'etonnerait fort qu'Apple s'emme*de &#224; developper au moins les 19 000 drivers qu'inclut Vista...

et puis si tous mes clients tournaient sous mac os x, adieu le boulot  :rose:
Economiquement c'est pas possible


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Aucun intérêt... Le point fort d'Apple c'est son OS (même pas son design, c'est pas un argument objectif). Alors MacOS sur PC, c'est la fin du matériel pour Apple.


----------



## Manu (6 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et en même temps, il m'etonnerait fort qu'Apple s'emme*de à developper au moins les 19 000 drivers qu'inclut Vista...
> 
> et puis si tous mes clients tournaient sous mac os x, adieu le boulot  :rose:
> Economiquement c'est pas possible


 
Developper un driver sous OS X est pas trop compliqué vu que Apple a maché une partie du boulot avec l'I/O Kit qui est un framework orienté objet.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Developper un driver sous OS X est pas trop compliqué vu que Apple a maché une partie du boulot avec l'I/O Kit qui est un framework orienté objet.



Je ne te dirais pas le contraire    :love::love::love:


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je ne te dirais pas le contraire    :love::love::love:



Surtout pas !


----------



## cpio77 (6 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Developper un driver sous OS X est pas trop compliqué vu que Apple a maché une partie du boulot avec l'I/O Kit qui est un framework orienté objet.


 
Peut etre pas dur, mais y a du retard a rattraper sur ce point la


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Février 2007)

Non, mais très franchement, quand vous voyez une nana avec un macbook/ibook sous jaguar.tiger et futur Léopard et une nana sous pc portable avec XP/Vista, qui est la plus glamour hum ? La fille qui utilise les macs ! Allez le débat est plié là


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Février 2007)

+1 ^^, la meuf avec un MacBook ou iBook  (enfin tout les portables Apple) , m'attire bien plus qu'une fille qui a un gros Dell qui souffle et tout. Mais bon si la fille est plus mignonne avec son gros Dell le choix est vite fait.

Le fait d'avoir un Mac ou pas n'est heureusement pas un critère de choix pour moi


----------



## Hérisson (7 Février 2007)

Voilà, 

J'ai lu les virulentes critiques des macs users par Marc à cette adresse :
http://www.sans-importance.fr/?p=880

et j'ai lu aussi son article sur le point sur la pseudo comparaison Vista; Mac OSX.
où on peut lire ceci :
"Car en dehors de QuickTime pour afficher des vidéos et itunes pour gérer des fichiers musicaux, c'est le désert. Sauf évidemment, en installant l'excellente suite ilife 6, vendue 79 Euros par Apple..."

ah bon Ilife n'est-il pas systématiquement installé sur chaque mac ?????
Marc notre journaliste, est lui soit très mal informé,ou d'aussi mauvaise foi que ceux qu'il accuse...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Heu...ben....on en est pas à Ilife7, et Ilife n'est-il pas systématiquement installé sur chaque mac ?????
> Marc notre journaliste, est lui soit très mal informé,ou d'aussi mauvaise foi que ceux qu'il accuse...



Non. iLife 07 n'a pas été annoncé à ce jour. Mais il y a fort à parier qu'il soit disponible tout prochainement.

Sinon, ou iLife est livré avec chaque nouveau Mac.


----------



## Hérisson (7 Février 2007)

la fatigue sans doute je viens juste de corriger, mais ma quetsion reste enti&#232;re, Ilife n'est-il pas propos&#233; automatiquement, comment un article parut dans le point peut-il &#234;tre &#224; ce point in&#233;xacte et repris deux fois...

Ben si je pr&#233;cise, moi j'avais Ilife5, maman aussi, et j'ai un pote qui a achet&#233; un Imac 20", il avait Ilife6 dedans...
On a tous eu du pot alors...

Oh c'est trop top...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Février 2007)

Non, non, vous n'avez pas eu du pot du tout ! 
Pour répéter ce que disait WebO, iLife est fourni avec chaque Mac acheté. Rien n'a été précisé pour iLife7 quant à sa livraison, mais il n'y aurait pas de raison qu'il ne soit pas livré avec un mac 
Donc pas de souci, tu l'auras si tu achètes un mac


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

j'ai switché il y a bientot deux ans .... ce qui m'a décidé ! ... j'sais pas trop .. en fait si..
c'est la nouvelle politique apple car avant mac os x ? hein bande de pouilleux ... c'était la misere sur mac ... connectiques exclusives .. impossibilité de multimedia divx etc ... et 
bibliotheque de logiciels pauvres .... et est arrivé osx et surtout panthére ... les nouveaux designs et des prix raisonables .... 

Lorsque je vois aujourd'hui les capacités et les tarifs d'un macbook .... comment peut on rester avec window ? je me le demande ...

Je compte monter un serveur et ce sera un pécé ... mais dans une optique de bidouillage
et de test c'est tout en aucun cas je ne prendrais un pécé comme ordinateur perso ...

Lorsqu'on voit les prémices de vista quand méme .... moi je crie au plagiat ! c'est ridicule et rien que ça prouve l'infériorité et le manque d'imagination des DEV microsoft ...
Meme chez linux ils ont des idées ! Mais window à quand mème mis le pied à l'étrier à beaucoup de gens on ne peut lui enlever ça ... je pense qu'il y a peut de gens qui ne connaissent que mac // ou alors dommage  

Enfin les prix de vista sont édifiant / stupéfiant / révoltant / pres de 400 euros pour une version familiale ... mdr

Tant mieux ... le macbook se vend comme du petit pain ;D
Les PC viennent du monde industriel et ont été conçu pour "répeter la meme opération" des millions de fois .. mac os et vraiment multitache et conçu "pour vivre avec".

Il me tarde cette sortie de vista qu'on rigole .... allé encore des dizaines de giga pour rien ! Mais je ne suis pas sur que Léopard soit la révolution tant attendue ... ormis
le fait de faciliter l'acces de plusieurs systemes window/mac/linux et l'utilisation des logiciels ... apres tigre ça va etre chaud ;D allé steev surprend nous 

je pense que passer sous mac os c'est un peu comme arreter de fumer ...apres on se demande comment on à pu faire ! ! !


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Enfin les prix de vista sont édifiant / stupéfiant / révoltant / pres de 400 euros pour une version familiale ... mdr



Franchement, qui achète une version boite?...

Faut pas se focaliser sur ça, la vrai version vendu c'est OEM. 

OEM pré-installé sur ton beau PC HP, DELL, SONY, ACER, etc. comme dans toutes les machines de supermarché. Pour les Geeks, pareil (ou tipiak aussi mais c'est une autre histoire...).

Les ventes des versions boites sont très certainement ridicules et touche très peu de personnes.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Lorsque je vois aujourd'hui les capacités et les tarifs d'un macbook .... comment peut on rester avec window ? je me le demande ...
> 
> Je compte monter un serveur et ce sera un pécé ... mais dans une optique de bidouillage
> et de test c'est tout en aucun cas je ne prendrais un pécé comme ordinateur perso ...



La schizophrénie ça ne se soigne pas, mais des gens compétents peuvent t'aider. :rateau:


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Il me tarde cette sortie de vista qu'on rigole .... allé encore des dizaines de giga pour rien !



Il est sorti deja


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

je parle de la vrai sortie ! c'est a dire apres 7 MAJ ds 7 mois ;D


----------



## maxpower (7 Février 2007)

Moi je me tarde de voir les nouveaux virus sur vista, j'espere qu'ils seront sympa :love:.


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Moi je me tarde de voir les nouveaux virus sur vista, j'espere qu'ils seront sympa :love:.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Ne peut-on pas imaginer que le fait qu'Apple parle d'OS X pour la version iPhone de notre OS favori, est un pas vers une version pour PC?
> 
> C'est juste une idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit. qu'en pensez-vous?


Ne rêvez pas. Mac OS X sur PC, ce n'est pas pour demain. La seule chose qui pourrait décider Apple à le faire, c'est que les ventes de Mac se cassent la gueule (mais vraiment). Mais ce n'est pas la tendance actuelle.
Quant à l'iPhone, il n'est en rien un signe d'une quelconque envie d'Apple de sortir Mac OS X sur PC. En effet, comme le Mac, l'iPhone est un matériel Apple sur lequel tourne un OS Apple. Rien de plus.


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

des virus y'en a deja depuis les premieres beta de longhorn :
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/5053-Windows-Vista-virus.html

j 'espere au moins qu'ils ont bouché les failles


----------



## kisco (7 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> des virus y'en a deja depuis les premieres beta de longhorn :
> http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/5053-Windows-Vista-virus.html
> 
> j 'espere au moins qu'ils ont bouch&#233; les failles



ouais mais ils utilisent les derniers effets de transparence et 3D de Vista-Aero ces virus ? 

qui veut un virus avec Core Animation sous Leopard ? :casse:
bon, ok j'arr&#234;te.


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

Si t'as pas une machine assez puissante , le virus il veut pas se lancer.

Ils ont inventé une nouvelle méthode de sécurité, c'est une des secret feature de vista


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2007)

Moi moi moi moim oi !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Février 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Moi je me tarde de voir les nouveaux virus sur vista, j'espere qu'ils seront sympa :love:.



Roh soyez pas peau de vache, hein. Il vaut mieux communiquer en disant que OS X n'a pas de virus connu plutôt que dire que Windows a en des milliers...


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

Faut le dire aussi à Bill Gates, car il a pas l'air au courant qu'il y a des TONNES de bug sur son OS ! (voir un interview de lui quelques pages plus tot) 

Tant qu'ils auront pas changer en profondeur leur OS (repartir avec un nouveau kernel, si possible unix, refaire toute la partie couche réseau), il y aura toujours des virus sous windows.

Mais une légende urbaine veut que microsoft et l'industrie florissante de la sécurité informatique (anti virus et autres) se soient mis d'accord pour qu'il y ai toujours du boulot pour eux 
Ils vont quand même pas couper une bonne partie des revenus des entreprises comme symantec & co !


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

nous allons atteindre bient&#244;t un pic dans le commentaire inutile et foireux...

pr&#233;venez moi que j'ouvre une bouteille pour l'occasion.

SM tu me fais signe ?

Tout compte fait, je vais me d&#233;sabonner : ce n'est pas bien de boire sur son lieu de travail.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Février 2007)

Ouaip, on tourne en rond depuis plusieurs posts. Donc, je vais conclure (pour ma part) en tâchant de répondre à la question. 
Oui, bien évidemment, Vista est un concurrent sérieux pour Léopard. Le nier serait une hérésie. Le poids économique, la puissance de frappe de Microsoft, la main-mise sur les pcs en font un redoutable adversaire. D'autant que la grande majorité des utilisateurs connaissent Windows XP depuis si longtemps que Vista va leur apporter une grande goulée d'air frais. 
Les problèmes de sécurité liés à la qualité intrinsèque de Windows ? Je remarque que ces problèmes ont lieu depuis très longtemps, la part de marché de MS n'a pas pour autant perdu beaucoup de sa superbe. Les gens prennent l'habitude de vivre avec des inconvénients, surtout quand la majeure partie d'entre eux pensent qu'on ne peut rien faire contre les virus, qu'il y en aura toujours sur tous les ordinateurs parce qu'il y a des méchants hackers et qu'ils ignorent les défauts de la cuirasse Windows.
Le prix ? La plupart des achats de Vista aura lieu à l'occasion de l'achat d'un nouveau pc. Vu que leur durée de vie est de cinq ans à peu près, ça fait 5 ans que les clients de coltinent XP... Bingo, d'un Vista deux coups et les fabricants de matériel sont ravis. Les clients, aussi, Vista est compris dedans, quel cadeau !
Cela dit, Apple et Léopard ne sont pas en perdition. Vu la lenteur pour MS à sortir Vista, Apple a le temps de prendre le large et de se renforcer avec un OS tous les ans et autant d'occasion de faire rêver les gens.
Donc, sérieuse concurrence, évidemment, mais n'y aurait-il pas un peu de David et Goliath dans cette histoire ?


----------



## PER180H (7 Février 2007)

J'ai essayé 5 minutes Vista hier à la FNAC, sur un portable : 

-Aero. Mouais. C'est joli, mais je préfère exposé, sans doute par habitude, mais on a 3 fonction : fenêtres de l'appli en cours, toutes les fenêtres, et le bureau. Avec des touches raccourci pour y accéder (j'ai pas trouver sur Vista, j'ai essayé toutes les touches F1 à F12), il faut cliquer sur le bouton en bas, à coté du menu démarrer... euh.. Windows.
-J'ai remarqué une évolution majeure  : le dossier user n'est plus planqué dans C:\documents and settings\user . Il est désormais dans C:\user ...
-Il y avait des "gadgets" sur le bureau. J'ai remarqué un espèce de cadran avec une aiguille qui pointait globalement vers le sud ouest. je monte la souris en haut de l'écran, l'aiguille suit et pointe au nord ouest. Je me suis dit "en voilà un gadget! un truc qui indique la position de la souris". En fait non, c'est l'utilisation du CPU : rien qu'en balayant l'écran avec la souris de bas en haut, je suis passé de 5% à 30%...


----------



## maxpower (7 Février 2007)

Mais arretez vista n'est pas un concurent de Leopard, on sait tous que les mac users ne font pas marche arrière pour revenir sur windows, leopard est juste un tout petit concurent de vista c'est tout.


----------



## Manu (7 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ne rêvez pas. Mac OS X sur PC, ce n'est pas pour demain. La seule chose qui pourrait décider Apple à le faire, c'est que les ventes de Mac se cassent la gueule (mais vraiment). Mais ce n'est pas la tendance actuelle.
> Quant à l'iPhone, il n'est en rien un signe d'une quelconque envie d'Apple de sortir Mac OS X sur PC. En effet, comme le Mac, l'iPhone est un matériel Apple sur lequel tourne un OS Apple. Rien de plus.


 

Tu sais on avait il y a quelque temps sur ce forum sorti des arguments similaires lorsqu'on évoquait des Macs sous Intel.

Maintenant que Apple Computer est devenu Apple Inc tout est possible à mon avis. 

Il ne t'ai pas venu à l'idée de te demander pourquoi soudainement Apple devient aussi agressif envers Microsoft? (voir dernière Pub securité)

Je crois qu'ils vont faire du tapage avec l'iPhone comme ils l'ont fait avec l'ipod mais cette fois-ci ce sera pour montrer la superiorité de OS X et chercher à conclure l'essai en proposant OS X sur Intel.


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

Ce qui me semble bizarre, c'est que Apple se fait sa marge sur la vente de ses machines, alors pourquoi proposer OSX sur des machines qu'ils ne vendront pas ??


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

moi je pense que si leopard a un concurent  ..... et &#231;a va en surprendre plus d'un mais a mon avis ce sera du cot&#233; de linux qui doucement mais surement se d&#233;veloppe sans bruit
et deviens accesible a de plus en plus de gens !!!

Linux se place discretement dans vos freebox ... dans vos palm et vos lecteur divx de salon ...... ma main &#224; couper que se petit bonhomme va grandir.... sa r&#233;putation est faite .. reste plus qu'a le rendre vraiment acc&#233;sible et c'est le rat de marr&#233;e


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

Linux est bientot pour les usages embarqués (freebox,palm,telephone), mais il fait encore peur au commun des mortels!

et faut pas croire, mais il se fait vieux quand même linux  il a 10 ans de plus que macosX, et pourtant il me semble pas plus évolué (au contraire même)


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> Linux est bientot pour les usages embarqués (freebox,palm,telephone), mais il fait encore peur au commun des mortels!
> 
> et faut pas croire, mais il se fait vieux quand même linux  il a 10 ans de plus que macosX, et pourtant il me semble pas plus évolué (au contraire même)



Ca m'étonnerais bien. Le noyau d'OS X c'est NextStep relooké à la sauce Mac OS. Un OS qui a donc 20 ans déjà ...


----------



## cpio77 (7 Février 2007)

ah tu veux remonter loin  linux vient d'un "noyau" datant de 1969

ps: on va pas s'en sortir la :d


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Ouaip, on tourne en rond depuis plusieurs posts. Donc, je vais conclure (pour ma part) en tâchant de répondre à la question.


 
Et c'est peu dire... Certains seraient bien avisés de réfléchir à deux fois avant d'envoyer ici leur logorrhée anti-Microsoft. Et d'argumenter leurs propos par d'autres choses que des smilies et autres onomatopées diverses.


----------



## Manu (7 Février 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> ah tu veux remonter loin  linux vient d'un "noyau" datant de 1969
> 
> ps: on va pas s'en sortir la :d



Et OS X de BSD . c'est fini.


----------



## cpio77 (8 Février 2007)

de toute facon, tous les OS moderne dérivent d'un unix, donc la base de tout remonte a super longtemps


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Tu sais on avait il y a quelque temps sur ce forum sorti des arguments similaires lorsqu'on évoquait des Macs sous Intel.
> 
> Maintenant que Apple Computer est devenu Apple Inc tout est possible à mon avis.
> 
> ...


Si Apple devient aussi agressif envers Microsoft, c'est qu'il peut se le permettre vu sa situation actuelle, la Pomme ayant le vent en poupe actuellement. Mais pour les Mac Intel, c'est différent : c'est un choix qui a été dicté par des impératifs techniques (l'impossibilité d'IBM et de Motorola à satisfaire les besoins d'Apple en processeurs). Il n'y a à l'heure actuelle aucun impératif technique ou autre pour sortir MAC OS X sur PC. Et tant qu'il n'y en aura pas, Mac OS X ne tournera que sur Mac.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais pour les Mac Intel, c'est différent : c'est un choix qui a été dicté par des impératifs techniques (l'impossibilité d'IBM et de Motorola à satisfaire les besoins d'Apple en processeurs).



Ça c'est la version officielle.
Je ne la conteste pas d'emblée, mais il n'est pas interdit non plus de la mettre en doute, en toute hypothèse, ou de penser que ce n'est pas la SEULE et unique raison.

Bref, sachons prendre un peu de distance par rapport à la voix officielle d'Apple, dont on connaît trop bien le culte du secret et du bluff.


----------



## spleen (8 Février 2007)

Il y a des mauvaises langues qui prétendent que la passage à Intel a été motivé par la possibilité d'intégrer la technologie de gestion des DRM (actuels et futurs) directement via le processeur, ce que ne permettait pas IBM ou Motorola.
Les gens sont méchants tout de même...


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Février 2007)

Après les multiples trahisons (intel, bootcamp...) de ces dernières années, je n'ai plus aucune confiance dans les déclarations d'Apple: Steeve peut dire blanc le Lundi (intel sucks!) et noir le mardi (intel the best !), le marketing (et l'intendance) suivent.

C'est pourtant clair: la mort d'apple computer indique que la firme ne considère plus le "computer" comme étant son activité principale. Le passage d'OSX sur PC sélectionné est une possibilité, cela n'empéchera pas de vendre toujour autant de macs, c'est à dire très peu par rapport au marché mondial, mais largement assez pour survivre, vu que cette activité représente de plus une plus une faible part de l'activité d'apple inc (musique, telephonie bientot, cinema, TV, matériel informatique...). Ce qui fait un mac, depuis l'intellisation, c'est OSX et la sélection des composants hardware (y compris le design), et c'est tout.

Même si OSX était disponible sur PC; nombreux sont ceux qui achéteraient un Apple (pour l'aspect, le soin ect...) a condition qu'Apple soigne réellement ce dernier (apparement, il y a sur le plan qualitatif une regression entre ibook et macbook...) mais la disponibilité et la visibilité augmentée d'OSX permettrai d'assoir la continuité du developpement de soft non apple pour notre plate forme (sinon... TQUB! - T'a Qu'a Utiliser Bootcamp).

Souvenons nous qu'à une époque, apple fabriquait des imprimantes, les premiers APN (quicktake), les premiers PDA (Newton)... mais l'évolution de la marque se fait vers de moins en moins de hard (informatique, hors ipod) et de plus en plus de soft. 

Ne pas oublier aussi que vont arriver maintenant à l'age adulte ceux qui sont nés avec windows, l'ont découvert à l'école et, tout naturellement, vont l'utiliser majoritairement dans leur vie professionnellle: il y aura de moins en moins de "novices" de l'informatique, ceux qui justement constituaient la "cible" d'apple et de son OS. A présent se profile de gros bataillons d'une clientèle qui possède déjà de (mauvaises) habitudes (du genre "je viens de recevoir mon mac et j'ai réinstallé le systéme - je veut partitionner - j'ai installé vite un antivirus" - cf le forum switch), ce qui a déjà forcé apple à modifier son systéme et à abandonner certaines de ses spécificités.

Pour les utilisateurs de windows, vista même inférieur à OSX s'en rapproche assez pour leur être suffisant, et donc ne plus générer ce manque qui poussait les clients de MS à chercher sur mac le supplément d'âme qui manquait à leur expérience machine...

Bref je crois que l'on ne peut plus rien exclure de la part de Cupertino: tout est possible, tout est réalisable, comme disais l'autre...


----------



## spleen (8 Février 2007)

Ah ben y en a qui n'ont vraiment pas digéré le passage à Intel et la simplification de l'installation de Windows sur Mac...
DrFatalis, les chiffres de croissance des PDM du Mac sont bons. 
Tu devrais être content... vous allez tous pouvoir sortir du maquis


----------



## Lizandre (8 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Après les multiples trahisons [] comme disais l'autre...



Apple abandonne le hardware ?

Les Mac.
Les iPods.
Les bornes Airport (tout court, express, extreme).
Le [pomme]-TV.

mwouiiiiii, bien suuuuur.


----------



## spleen (8 Février 2007)

Et encore, il ne parle pas des claviers (au moins 20 réf différentes avec les langues) et des souris (y a même un modèle sans fil )


----------



## Manu (8 Février 2007)

Ce qui me fait sourire c'est de voir un mastodonte comme Microsoft qui avec ses 95% de PDM aurait du normalement se passer de faire attention à ce que fait Apple. Au lieu de cela, on a l'impression que au niveau design OS c'est Apple qui donne le ton et microsoft ne fait que s'aligner.

Avec l'arrivée de Windows mobile 6 sur les mobiles d'une part, et OS X sur l'iPhone d'autre part, le duel des OS va se déplacer sur le terrain des mobiles. La différence ici c'est que Apple a breveté sa techno d'interface graphique multi touch. Le second semestre 2007 et l'année 2008 promettent une sérieuse empoigne.


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Février 2007)

_Apple abandonne le hardware ?_:rateau: 
J'ai dit apple *pourrait* bien abandonner le hardware dans l'avenir. Le récent changement de nom en est un indice (et une trahison de plus pour les users historiques, ceux qui commencent à sentir le sapin et qui ont porté la marque a bout de bras - et de portefeuille- pendant les années sombres 1990).

_Les Mac._ (oui, il en reste, et j'ai même dit qu'il en resterai même si OSX va sur PC). Par contre, dans 10 ans, je me dit que le mac représenterai pour apple inc ce que représente aujourd'hui Appleworks pour OSX, que l'on soutient comme la corde le pendu, que l'on évoque comme le viel oncle gateux qui menace de s'installer trop longtemps à la maison...

_Les iPods _: ce n'est pas de l'informatique mais de la musique (essentiellement). Pour le mac, l'intérêt est nul (à part le fameux effet halo) si ce n'est permettre à apple inc d'accumuler les brouzoufs pour faire de la R&D et pondre une interface aussi insensément géniale que celle de 84 (on peut réver). Par exemple, peut être que les objets de type fenètre-corbeille- fichier - applis ne sont pas l'alpha et l'omega du dialogue homme-machine... 

_Les bornes Airport (tout court, express, extreme)_: honnêtement, je les avais oublié! Outre que ce n'est pas le meilleur exemple de la fiabilité apple, c'est tout sauf une spécificité de la marque: le wifi n'a rien de "made in apple"...

_Le [pomme]-TV_:C'est de la TV, pas du mac, désolé. Idem l'iphone.

Je me trompe ou lors du dernier "MAC (?)"world, Steeve n'a pas prononçé une seule fois le nom de macintosh ?


----------



## kisco (8 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je me trompe ou lors du dernier "MAC (?)"world, Steeve n'a pas pronon&#231;&#233; une seule fois le nom de macintosh ?


il a dit une phrase (je sais plus quoi d'ailleurs) et juste apr&#232;s il a ajout&#233; : "voil&#224; c'est la seule fois qu'on parlera du Mac aujourd'hui."

edit : voil&#224; ce qu'il a dit sur le Mac ce jour l&#224;:





> Macworld > Retour sur Mac OS X [09.01.2007 - 18:16]
> Steve Jobs entre en sc&#232;ne. Apr&#232;s avoir salu&#233; le public, il discute de Mac OS X. Il insiste sur le fait que la transition vers Intel s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e parfaitement. Steve Jobs parle de Jim Allchin qui avait d&#233;clar&#233; il y a deux ans qu'il ach&#232;terait un Macintosh s&#8217;il ne travaillait pas pour Microsoft.


----------



## Frodon (8 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> _Apple abandonne le hardware ?_:rateau:
> J'ai dit apple *pourrait* bien abandonner le hardware dans l'avenir. Le r&#233;cent changement de nom en est un indice (et une trahison de plus pour les users historiques, ceux qui commencent &#224; sentir le sapin et qui ont port&#233; la marque a bout de bras - et de portefeuille- pendant les ann&#233;es sombres 1990).



Je pense perso que voir le changement de nom comme un indice d'un prochain abandon du hardware est un peu tir&#233; par les cheveux.

Le changement de nom est logique, mais pas pour la raison que tu &#233;voque, mais &#233;videment pour le fait que Apple s'est d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; diversifi&#233;, et fait des baladeurs et un/des t&#233;l&#233;phone(s) portable(s) en plus de faire des ordinateurs. De ce fait s'appeler Apple *Computer* Inc n'a plus aucun sens, et cela d&#232;s aujourd'hui (et en fait m&#234;me depuis plus de 5 ans).
Donc ce changement de nom n'a pas besoin d'attendre l'avenir pour s'expliquer, que Apple abandonne le hardware un jour  ou non (peu probable si tu veux mon avis, qu'ils fournissent MacOS X pour PC ou non, ils auront int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; continuer le hard), le changement de nom &#233;tait de toute fa&#231;on n&#233;cessaire, et je dirais m&#234;me qu'il &#233;tait temps qu'ils le change (ca fait quand m&#234;me plus de 5 ans qu'Apple ne fait pas que des ordinateurs!).

Bref, ce changement de nom repr&#233;sente tout simplement la diversification d'Apple, et chercher d'autres significations &#224; ce changement est aussi valable que les pr&#233;dictions de madame Irma.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait qu'on mette obligatoirement en relation le portage d'OS sur PC avec l'abandon du hardware au sens large.

Apple fait du hardware, m&#234;me plus que jamais en comptant les iPods, Apple TV et autres p&#233;riph&#233;riques pr&#233;sents et &#224; venir.
Ce qui change, c'est qu'elle fait du hardware (hormis le Mac lui-m&#234;me) qui int&#233;resse autant les PC que les Mac. C'est un sacr&#233; march&#233;, et les r&#233;sultats financiers d'Apple depuis la naissance de l'iPod sont l&#224; pour prouver l'int&#233;r&#234;t de se tourner vers le monde entier et non plus seulement vers les Mac Users.
Actuellement, iTunes est la pierre angulaire de ce nouvel &#233;cosyst&#232;me, permettant de faire fonctionner et de synchroniser tout ce bazar, indiff&#233;remment sur PC ou sur Mac. Mais plus les iBidules se diversifient, plus Leopard pourrait avoir sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; sur les PC.

Reste &#224; savoir dans cette hypoth&#232;se quelle serait la place du hardware sp&#233;cifiquement Mac, mais je suis convaincu qu'il sera loin de dispara&#238;tre car les technologies qu'Apple vient de mettre au point peuvent donner une sacr&#233; plus-value aux futurs Macs, et tous les iBidules, &#224; force d'impr&#233;gner le march&#233; (et d'&#234;tre impr&#233;gn&#233;s d'OS X light), donnent de la visibilit&#233; au Mac.
Bref, une sorte de synergie entre les diff&#233;rents appareils et logiciels Apple, chacun aidant l'autre &#224; avoir du succ&#232;s, tant aupr&#232;s des Mac Users que des PC Users.
Je ne crois pas que cette synergie existait du temps des premiers Macinstosh, car le monde des Macs et celui des PC &#233;taient quasiment herm&#233;tiques. Ce n'est plus du tout le cas.

En clair, mon hypoth&#232;se est la suivante : permettre au monde entier de profiter des produits Apple : logiciels, iPods, iPhones, bornes diverses, et sans doute d'autres choses dans les cartons des labos Apple. 
&#199;a fait un GROS march&#233;. Mais dans ce cas, Apple pourrait avoir besoin de se servir de Leopard pour donner plus de poids et de coh&#233;rence &#224; ses solutions, en le portant sur PC.

M&#234;me si &#231;a faisait un peu de tort (au d&#233;but peut-&#234;tre) aux Macs, Apple s'y retrouverait en nombre de licences logicielles et de iBidules vendus, et in fine, elle se d&#233;brouillerait certainement pour faire en sorte que l'exp&#233;rience Leopard soit encore plus "Wow"  sur un Mac que sur un PC.

Aucun doute pour moi qu'Apple veut que Leopard (ou au plus tard OX X.6, Leopard servant de "laboratoire") soit LE concurrent de Vista, et s'en donne cette fois tous les moyens, sur tous les fronts (ordis, t&#233;l&#233;phones, etc.).


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

Il est quand même curieux de constater que les seules critiques faites au Mac par les PC users (donc, les clients potentiels pour Apple) portent sur le hardware et pratiquement jamais sur MacOS.
Peu importe de savoir si c'est justifié ou pas, le hardware Mac a une image de produit cher, pas évolutif, dont le seul avantage est le design.
Apple peut essayer de convaincre la terre entière (enfin pas tout à fait, seulement 90%...) que c'est faux, ou bien peut essayer de prendre le problème sous un angle différent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> &#199;a c'est la version officielle.
> Je ne la conteste pas d'embl&#233;e, mais il n'est pas interdit non plus de la mettre en doute, en toute hypoth&#232;se, ou de penser que ce n'est pas la SEULE et unique raison.
> 
> Bref, sachons prendre un peu de distance par rapport &#224; la voix officielle d'Apple, dont on conna&#238;t trop bien le culte du secret et du bluff.


Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas la seule raison mais &#231;a reste &#224; mon avis (non dict&#233; par Cupertino, je le pr&#233;cise) la principale. Et ce n'est s&#251;rement pas dans l'id&#233;e de sortir Mac OS X sur PC.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Apr&#232;s les multiples trahisons (intel, bootcamp...) de ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, je n'ai plus aucune confiance dans les d&#233;clarations d'Apple: Steeve peut dire blanc le Lundi (intel sucks!) et noir le mardi (intel the best !), le marketing (et l'intendance) suivent.
> 
> C'est pourtant clair: la mort d'apple computer indique que la firme ne consid&#232;re plus le "computer" comme &#233;tant son activit&#233; principale.


Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...  
Tu aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; peut-&#234;tre qu'Apple garde IBM et Motorola et que les Powerbook marchent encore avec le v&#233;n&#233;rable G4 ?
Quant &#224; la modification du nom de la soci&#233;t&#233;, il ne fait que refl&#233;ter la situation actuelle d'Apple, qui n'est plus seulement un fabricant d'ordinateur. Mais on ne peut pas dire pour autant qu'ils ne consid&#232;rent plus le "computer" comme leur activit&#233; principale.
Et pour ce qui est de BootCamp, c'est un argument de plus pour faire switcher les p&#233;c&#233;istes. Mais nul n'est oblig&#233; de s'en servir. Moi-m&#234;me, j'ai un Mac Intel et il n'y a que Mac OS X dessus.


----------



## kaos (9 Février 2007)

DrFatalis

En fait .... Même il y à 10 ans .... les disques dur et la memmoire des mac était en fait du materiel pc étiqueté apple // ça à tjrs été ça sauf que personne n'y connaissait que dalle !

Alors apple à mis des disques SCSI et oh miracle .... boudiou "cé-tit" qui va vite le apple ....et il plante moins souvent ..... en gros quoi ! et aujourd'hui pareil ... donc apple c'est de l'esthétique et un bon OS !

Mais aplle ou pc on s'en fou ... ce qu'on veut c'est des ordis qui nus correspondent et qui marchent ... peut importe l'étiquette.

Imaginez que apple finisse comme AMIGA ..... le bad ;D

Ou encore ...... comme dans le film JEAN-PHILLIPE avec Lucini ; le mac n'ai jamais existé .... le bad aussi 



Lorsque j'ai vu mon macbook a 80°C pour firefox itunes et mail ( en gros ) et des ventillos plus presents qu'une belle mére ... j'avoue j'ai flippé ...

On remarquera certains plantages d'APP rappelant les plantages window ex: VLC ..

Mais c'est pas grave ... moi perso je l'ai juste acheté parceque c'est tendance et ça pete devant les nanas ...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Février 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a regardé "Plein écran" de LCI de la semaine dernière, sur Vista ?

Je viens de le regarder. Frank Niedercorn, des Echos Innovations, interpelle le représentant de Windows présent sur le plateau, Didier Burdina, directeur de la direction Windows chez Microsoft France, et lui dit : 
"-Le commentaire que l'on fait, c'est : ça ressemble quand même beaucoup à MacOSX"
Réponse du gars de MS :
"-Alors... chaque société a innové à différents moments...On propose dans Windows Vista un certain nombre d'innovations qui sont uniques, comme Windows Media Center, avec une connexion à la Xbox, par exemple, ou encore le contrôle parental...Au niveau de l'interface graphique, on a apporté la transparence dans Windows Vista. Il existe des système, tels que Mac OS, qui apporte aussi cette transparence...Le public a une certaine attente par rapport à ce qu'on fournit dans notre offre... On a apporté des gadgts, bon, c'est pas nouveau, simplement c'est nouveau pour nous, on ne les avait pas dans Windows XP..."
Frank Niedercorn : "-Oui, il y a les widgets chez..."
Didier Burdina : "-Absolumment"
Le gars de Microsoft, il était gené. Dans la deuxième partie de l'émission, on voit même Bill répondre à une question d'un journaliste, lui disant que Vista ressemble beaucoup à Mac OSX. 

Comme quoi, il y a quand même des gens qui connaissent Mac OS, même des gens de la télé.    

Bon je m'arrête là, mais sachez que si vous voulez voir cette émission en entier, elle est peut-être encore disponible sur le podcast de Plein Ecran sur l'iTunes Store, ou sur le site lci.fr


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2007)

bon je suis à la Fnac et je viens de passer 20 minutes sur un portable Asus sous Vista.

La première impression après un journée habituelle de développement sous XP, c'est que c'est joli. Les transparences, le mouvement des fenêtres plus fluide.
Pour le contenu, je en trouve pas que ça change beaucoup, à part les affichage d'infos en transparence. J'ai essayé l'affichage des fenêtres en 3D et j'ai été déçu de ne pas pouvoir les faire pivoter comme sur l'interface conçu par SUN il y a deux ou 3 ans.

Sur ce point c'est plutôt sympa par rapport à XP car plus joli. Et sur la machine de test c'était plutôt fluide donc agréable.

Ensuite j'ai essayé les applications incluses qui partent à l'assault d'iLife. La faut il faut dire que c'est pauvre, très pauvre. Le logiciel de montage vidéo est vraiment un parodie d'iMovie et pas pratique du tout à utiliser que ce soit pour les composant à assembler, la timeline, etc ...

Le logiciel de gestion de photo est vraiment réduit on minimum, on en viendrait presque à penser que c'est le navigateur de fichiers de Windows.

J'ai ensuite un peu navigué dans les différents utilitaires qui ne sont pas pléthoriques ... On trouve quand même le bon vieux Paint qui n'a évidement pas évolué (depuis Windows 3 au moins !!!  )

Certes c'est un essai un peu rapide, mais franchement par rapport à XP, je ne vois que le look translucide qui donne un peu de neuf. Le reste c'est semblable. Il faudrait bien sur que je puisse m'en servir plusieurs jours pour affiner. Ah si, on est pas mal embêté par des fenêtres d'autorisations ...

Je suis maintenant quasiment sur que Tiger n'a rien à envier et que Leopard mettra encore quelques années de distance avec ce Microsoft sait faire. 

Mais bon je le prendrais bien au bureau quand même ce petit Vista  Il faut que j'ai pas le choix de mon OS dans ce cas !

Pour finir le tarif de Vista n'est donc pas du tout en adéquation avec ses capacité et la comparaison avec OS X.

Pour conclure sur le tarif, 100 euros pour une licence Premium serait le prix honnête de ce produit si on le met à coté de Tiger ...


----------



## firenze (9 Février 2007)

Comme prévu les premiers chiffres de ventes concernant Vista pointent le bout de leur nez et semblent plutôt positifs pour la firme de Redmond. La semaine dernière a ainsi été la meilleure semaine de ventes de lindustrie informatique sur les quatre dernières années, avec une hausse de 173% par rapport aux semaines précédentes.  Il est à mon avis encore un peu tôt pour tirer des conclusions, mais on ne peut néanmoins nier qu'il y avait une vraie attente du marché par rapport à Vista.


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Pour conclure sur le tarif, 100 euros pour une licence Premium serait le prix honnête de ce produit si on le met à coté de Tiger ...



La version Premium 64 bits OEM est à moins de 120 euros chez rueducommerce, surcouf, alapage ....


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> La version Premium 64 bits OEM est &#224; moins de 120 euros chez rueducommerce, surcouf, alapage ....



Oui mais la je parle d'une version en boite. Donc pour Vista c'est bien plus cher. Et ne viens pas nous parler de pratiques douteuses ...  Si tu as d&#233;j&#224; un PC, Vista Premium c'est 230 euros !


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> La version Premium 64 bits OEM est &#224; moins de 120 euros chez rueducommerce, surcouf, alapage ....


OEM, OEM...

Et si tu nous trouvais un Vista Premium version bo&#238;te (donc non li&#233;e &#224; un mat&#233;riel) au tarif de Tiger version bo&#238;te (donc non li&#233;e &#224; un mat&#233;riel) .

L&#224;, je crois que tu vas t'amuser pour trouver &#231;a  

Vu sur Rueducommerce.com :


> *VERSION OEM :*
> Les logiciels Windows et/ou Office sous licence OEM s'installent sur un PC neuf et sur un disque dur format&#233; sans prendre en compte les autres logiciels pr&#233;sents sur le disque.
> *Ces logiciels ne fonctionnent donc pas en mise &#224; jour* et demande l'assistance d'un professionnel pour une configuration optimale.
> Contrairement aux bo&#238;tes ou aux contrats de licences en volume, les logiciels sous licence OEM sont attach&#233;s &#224; la machine sur laquelle ils sont install&#233;s.
> ...


Je ferais remarquer juste une chose, ici il est impossible de faire une mise &#224; jour d'un syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur (ce que permet Tiger).

La version mise &#224; jour pour Vista (229 &#8364 ne permet pas de faire une installation compl&#232;te sur un disque dur vide (ce que permet Tiger). (Edit : je me demande si je ne dis pas une b&#234;tise sur ce point et s'il ne suffit pas d'avoir juste une licence active du syst&#232;me pr&#233;c&#233;dent, les connaisseurs me corrigeront . Mais bon, il n'emp&#234;che que pour cette version il faut &#234;tre en possession d'une version ant&#233;rieure activ&#233;e)

Donc, la seule version de Vista vraiment comparable &#224; Tiger est la version bo&#238;te compl&#232;te de Vista Premium qui elle est &#224;... (accrochez-vous ) ... 329,95 &#8364;


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2007)

Merci pour la précision, et donc l'écart est effectivement plus important.

Ah oui si on a plusieurs Mac, la version 5 licences ne vaut que 199 euros. J'ai trois Macs, plus les deux de mes parents. Ca fait 40 euros par machines en installation complète, sans besoin d'un OS précédent, sans bridage.

Qui a dit que les produits Apple étaient chers.

Combien ça me coûterait si j'avais trois PC et mes parents deux et qu'on passait à Vista ? Paski.pne tu me fais le calcul ?


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

Je n'ai rien &#224; vous vendre.
Je rappelais simplement (&#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; dit 150 fois ) que TOUS les utilisateurs Windows ach&#232;tent leur OS en OEM (avec la machine ou s&#233;par&#233;ment).
Les versions "mises &#224; jour" n'ont aucun int&#233;r&#234;t, justement &#224; cause de ces tarifs OEM peu chers.
Maintenant, si &#231;a vous fait plaisir de croire que Vista vaut 330 euros, libre &#224; vous...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2007)

si on remontait le fil sur tiger et la r&#233;volution de l'utilisation via spotlight ? non ? personne pour vomir ? rho.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je n'ai rien à vous vendre.
> Je rappelais simplement (ça a déja été dit 150 fois ) que TOUS les utilisateurs Windows achètent leur OS en OEM (avec la machine ou séparément).
> Les versions "mises à jour" n'ont aucun intérêt, justement à cause de ces tarifs OEM peu chers.
> Maintenant, si ça vous fait plaisir de croire que Vista vaut 330 euros, libre à vous...



Si tu as acheté un PC à 1500 euros il y a six mois, tu te précipites pour acheter un nouveau PC juste à cause du tarif de Vista ? Pourquoi pas, mais merci l'obsolescence du matériel en si peu de temps ...



supermoquette a dit:


> si on remontait le fil sur tiger et la révolution de l'utilisation via spotlight ? non ? personne pour vomir ? rho.



Oui surement. Bon pour être franc, Spotlight, je ne l'utilise pas souvent. Je sais où sont mes fichiers


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je n'ai rien &#224; vous vendre.
> Je rappelais simplement (&#231;a a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; dit 150 fois ) que TOUS les utilisateurs Windows ach&#232;tent leur OS en OEM (avec la machine ou s&#233;par&#233;ment).
> Les versions "mises &#224; jour" n'ont aucun int&#233;r&#234;t, justement &#224; cause de ces tarifs OEM peu chers.
> Maintenant, si &#231;a vous fait plaisir de croire que Vista vaut 330 euros, libre &#224; vous...


Je suis en r&#233;alit&#233; bien d'accord avec toi, les versions OEM sauvent les tarifs de Vista et rendent le syst&#232;me abordable  (n'emp&#234;che que si l'on devait comparer &#224; condition de vente &#233;quivalente, il n'y a pas photo)

Il n'emp&#234;che que tu ne peux pas dire que Vista n'est pas vendu &#224; 33O &#8364; vu que c'est quand m&#234;me &#233;crit sur l'&#233;tiquette   


melaure a dit:


> Si tu as achet&#233; un PC &#224; 1500 euros il y a six mois, tu te pr&#233;cipites pour acheter un nouveau PC juste &#224; cause du tarif de Vista ? Pourquoi pas, mais merci l'obsolescence du mat&#233;riel en si peu de temps ...


Les OEM offrent heureusement la possibilit&#233; d'&#234;tre achet&#233; en dehors d'une machine compl&#232;te et c'est qui en fait l'attrait.


supermoquette a dit:


> si on remontait le fil sur tiger et la r&#233;volution de l'utilisation via spotlight ? non ? personne pour vomir ? rho.




Quoi ? Tu regrettes d'avoir l&#226;ch&#233; 130 &#8364; juste pour un Panther un poil am&#233;lior&#233; (une mise &#224; jour, quoi) ?


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu as acheté un PC à 1500 euros il y a six mois, tu te précipites pour acheter un nouveau PC juste à cause du tarif de Vista ? Pourquoi pas, mais merci l'obsolescence du matériel en si peu de temps ...



Si je veux upgrader mon PC acheté il y a 6 mois, je vais dans un p..... de magasin et j'achète une p..... de licence OEM Vista Premium à 120 euros que j'installe sur cette saleté de PC à la con !!
Comme vous (ou moi), on le fera pour acheter Leopard à 100 ou 120 euros !!
Et ainsi de suite tous les 2 ou 3 ans à chaque fois qu'un nouvel OS sort (si on ne veut pas changer de machine entre temps).
On vous a déja dit que vous étiez un peu lourds ??


----------



## zigouiman (10 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Si je veux upgrader mon PC acheté il y a 6 mois, je vais dans un p..... de magasin et j'achète une p..... de licence OEM Vista Premium à 120 euros que j'installe sur cette saleté de PC à la con !!
> Comme vous (ou moi), on le fera pour acheter Leopard à 100 ou 120 euros !!
> Et ainsi de suite tous les 2 ou 3 ans à chaque fois qu'un nouvel OS sort (si on ne veut pas changer de machine entre temps).
> On vous a déja dit que vous étiez un peu lourds ??



Je sais pas qui est lourd mais une licence OEM ne s'achète pas seul !  Une licence OEM est une version installée sur le disque dur lors de l'achat d'une nouvelle machine.
Pour ton PC sous XP ou 2000, tu peux juste prendre une version en MAJ, c'est à dire 229 minimum pour une version avec Aero, ça calme, hein ?


----------



## spleen (10 Février 2007)

:mouais:
Y en a qui jouent avec mes nerfs !!!! 
Bon, vous m'avez eu à l'usure. J'arrête... :sleep:


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> OEM, OEM...
> 
> Et si tu nous trouvais un Vista Premium version bo&#238;te (donc non li&#233;e &#224; un mat&#233;riel) au tarif de Tiger version bo&#238;te (donc non li&#233;e &#224; un mat&#233;riel) .
> 
> ...




Je te corrige  on peur installer vista a partir de sa version de mise a jour et ce meme si il y'a aucun systeme d'installer sur la machine   ... bug  assez connu de vista


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu as acheté un PC à 1500 euros il y a six mois, tu te précipites pour acheter un nouveau PC juste à cause du tarif de Vista ? Pourquoi pas, mais merci l'obsolescence du matériel en si peu de temps ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oui surement. Bon pour être franc, Spotlight, je ne l'utilise pas souvent. Je sais où sont mes fichiers



Petit rappel pour acheter  un OEM pas besoin d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur.... une simple souris suffit


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> :mouais:
> Y en a qui jouent avec mes nerfs !!!!
> Bon, vous m'avez eu à l'usure. J'arrête... :sleep:



Faudra un jour que tu lises les clauses des contrats. OEM c'est uniquement avec un PC neuf, pas avec un PC que tu as déjà !!! Sinon c'est une infraction et donc illégal !!!

Je sais bien que certains le font mais c'est interdit.

Et donc le coût de Vista EST prohibitif.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Faudra un jour que tu lises les clauses des contrats. OEM c'est uniquement avec un PC neuf, pas avec un PC que tu as d&#233;j&#224; !!! Sinon c'est une infraction et donc ill&#233;gal !!!
> 
> Je sais bien que certains le font mais c'est interdit.
> 
> Et donc le co&#251;t de Vista EST prohibitif.




On peut tres bien acheter un OEM si par exemple tu ach&#232;tes un Carte mere 




> Une mise &#224; jour de la carte-m&#232;re est consid&#233;r&#233;e comme un &#233;tant un &#8220;nouvel ordinateur personnel&#8221; sur lequel un syst&#232;me d&#8217;exploitation Microsoft OEM ne peut pas &#234;tre transf&#233;r&#233; depuis un autre ordinateur. Si la carte-m&#232;re est mise &#224; jour ou remplac&#233;e pour d&#8217;autres raisons qu&#8217;un d&#233;faut, alors il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un nouvel ordinateur et un nouveau syst&#232;me d&#8217;exploitation est requis&#8221;,




Et vu le prix des cartes meres...







 38,90... + une licence OEM c'est toujours moins cher qu'une licence en boite de windows....


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Faudra un jour que tu lises les clauses des contrats. OEM c'est uniquement avec un PC neuf, pas avec un PC que tu as d&#233;j&#224; !!! Sinon c'est une infraction et donc ill&#233;gal !!!
> 
> Je sais bien que certains le font mais c'est interdit.
> 
> Et donc le co&#251;t de Vista EST prohibitif.




Effectivement...



> La licence OEM est une forme de licence propos&#233;e par Microsoft *aux constructeurs ou assembleurs de mat&#233;riel informatique* dans le but de pr&#233;-installer le logiciel (ou hardware) avec l'ensemble hardware. On trouve parmi les licences OEM les logiciels Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Windows Server, Microsoft Office (certaines &#233;ditions),..


Donc qui sur ce topic fait  partie des assembleurs  ou des constructeurs ? Levez le doigt plus haut, je ne vous vois pas. 




jojoleretour a dit:


> On peut tres bien acheter un OEM si par exemple tu ach&#232;tes un Carte mere



Oui; 



> Les licences OEM pour logiciels applicatifs et serveurs doivent &#234;tre vendues avec un ordinateur complet et les logiciels doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;-install&#233;s sur celui-ci.
> 
> Les licences OEM de Microsoft Windows peuvent &#234;tre vendues soit :
> 
> ...


Mais rien ne dit que le prix de la carte m&#232;re soit le m&#234;me si on ne poss&#233;dait pas &#224; l'origine une licence de Vista...


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> On peut tres bien acheter un OEM si par exemple tu achètes un Carte mere
> 
> Et vu le prix des cartes meres...
> 
> 38,90... + une licence OEM c'est toujours moins cher qu'une licence en boite de windows....



Effectivement, c'est une solution. Mais franchement c'est d'une simplicité.

Sur Mac tu as une machine sous Panther, tu vas acheter ta boite de Tiger, tu fais la mise à jour ou une clean install avec importation (y a au moins 4 click et deux trois champs à remplir, terrible  )

Sur PC, tu vas acheter ta carte mère avec ta version OEM. tu ouvres la bête, tu démontes tout. Une heure après tu mets la nouvelle carte mère et là, mince c'est plus la même RAM. Tu retourne en acheter une autre. Deux heure plus tard tu l'as installé ta RAM.  

Admettons que la même bétise n'arrive pas avec le processeur (mais j'en doute) et la carte vidéo, que tu sois pas obligé d'aller racheté un DD SATA parce que le tiens n'est qu'en ATA.

Et j'en passe des joyeuseté de ce genre ...  

Bref au bout d'une journée tu as du bidouiller ta machine, probablement râler un peu parce que ça ne se passe jamais comme on veut. :mouais: 

Viens le joyeux moment d'installer Vista. Au mieux ça se passe bien, au pire tu te retrouves comme moi hier avec mon DELL de bureau sur XP avec une installation ou il n'y a pas de drivers vidéo, ni réseau, ni de carte son, ni de ports USB parce que ce foutu installeur n'a rien reconnu ! :love: 

Et la tu perds encore un bon moment à les trouver et les ré-installer !!!

Et tu maudit Bill Gates, tu lui planterais dans le dos la hâche incendie posée dans le couloir ...  


In finé, c'est bien beau de voir le prix de licence mais de toute façon OS X est moins cher par son prix boite et par le temps passé dessus. Mais il y a aussi le capital nerveux. Windows est très mauvais pour ta santé mentale ... Vista va te générer des surcoûts dans tous les domaines : matériel, mobilier (sur lequel tu te sera défoulé), médecin, tranquilisants, etc ...

Il n'y a donc pas de comparaison possible coté budget !


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est une solution. Mais franchement c'est d'une simplicité.
> 
> Sur Mac tu as une machine sous Panther, tu vas acheter ta boite de Tiger, tu fais la mise à jour ou une clean install avec importation (y a au moins 4 click et deux trois champs à remplir, terrible  )
> 
> ...




Là, c'est de la mauvaise foi caractérisée!!!   

T'es pas obligé de changer ta carte mere (surtout si t'achètes la daube la moins cher   )


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Là, c'est de la mauvaise foi caractérisée!!!
> 
> T'es pas obligé de changer ta carte mere (surtout si t'achètes la daube la moins cher   )



Non non c'est du vécu de PC users avec d'autres versions. Si tu changes de carte mère, tu vas pas prendre un vieux truc pourri. Tu en profites pour prendre une carte récente histoire d'avoir une connectique interne plus à jour


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Non non c'est du vécu de PC users avec d'autres versions. Si tu changes de carte mère, tu vas pas prendre un vieux truc pourri. Tu en profites pour prendre une carte récente histoire d'avoir une connectique interne plus à jour



Mouais mais encore mauvaise foi... et si ton pc a moins d'un an.... le non geek il s'en fout de changer sa CM.... d'autant qu'il ne sait pas manier un tournevis  et que cette manip l'intéressera car ce qu'il veut : faire des économies.... (tout en restant légal..)


Moi ce qui me tue c'est qu'on compare un geek ou  un personne qui s'y connaît avec le reste des personnes utilisant un pc...alors qu'ils représentent  plus de 80% des utilisateurs de PC enfin windows


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

Okey c'est l'exemple extrème (mais pas si rare que ça, c'est pour ça que je refuse de dépanner les gens sur PC maintenant). Mais dans tous les cas désolé, ton Vista coûtera plus cher. 

On ne vas quand même faire tout un fromage parce qu'Apple a de meilleurs tarifs que Microsoft. On est pas sur un forum Mac ici ?


----------



## PER180H (10 Février 2007)

Mais acheter une carte m&#232;re + Vista en OEM.... et installer Vista dans l'ordi sans changer la carte m&#232;re, ce ne serait pas il&#233;gal?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Mais acheter une carte m&#232;re + Vista en OEM.... et installer Vista dans l'ordi sans changer la carte m&#232;re, ce ne serait pas il&#233;gal?





A priori non vu que tu vas installer vista sur  une machine.... et une seul  :rateau: 

Et rien ne t'oblige a installer l'OEM avec la carte que tu as achet&#233; 


Tiens j'ai vu &#231;a :








:rateau:


----------



## brome (10 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Et rien ne t'oblige a installer l'OEM avec la carte que tu as acheté


Il me semble, au contraire, que c'est justement le principe de la licence OEM : le logiciel vendu ne peut tourner que sur le matériel avec lequel il est vendu, et ne peut pas être installé sur un autre matériel.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

brome a dit:


> Il me semble, au contraire, que c'est justement le principe de la licence OEM : le logiciel vendu ne peut tourner que sur le matériel avec lequel il est vendu, et ne peut pas être installé sur un autre matériel.




 

....
tout principe a des exceptions......


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2007)

brome a dit:


> Il me semble, au contraire, que c'est justement le principe de la licence OEM : *le logiciel vendu ne peut tourner que sur le matériel avec lequel il est vendu*, et ne peut pas être installé sur un autre matériel.



C'est absolument clair; tout autre disposition serait illégale...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

Illégale le mot est grand.. trop grand dans la bouche de profanes.....  





> Une mise à jour de la carte-mère est considérée comme un étant un nouvel ordinateur personnel sur lequel un système dexploitation Microsoft OEM ne peut pas être transféré depuis un autre ordinateur. Si la carte-mère est mise à jour ou remplacée pour dautres raisons quun défaut, alors il sagit dun nouvel ordinateur et un nouveau système dexploitation est requis,



Dans cette citation rien ne vous interdit de prendre une CM...avec une OEM.... rien n'est marqué pour vous dire EXPLICITEMENT que c'est avec cette carte qu'il vous faut installer l'OEM.....

Tout est dans l'interpretation.....


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2007)

J'avais déjà cité plus haut:

"_Les licences OEM pour logiciels applicatifs et serveurs doivent être vendues avec un ordinateur complet et les logiciels *doivent* être pré-installés sur celui-ci. 

Les licences OEM de Microsoft Windows peuvent être vendues soit :                     

                  -    avec un ordinateur complet et avec une pré-installation.                     

                  -    avec un composant hardware non périphérique de l'ordinateur (disque dur, carte mère, mémoire, ..)_   "

Il s'agit bien, en tous cas d'après l'interprétation que j'en fais, d'une obligation, et non d'une possibilité...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Les licences OEM de Microsoft Windows peuvent &#234;tre vendues soit :
> 
> - avec un composant hardware non p&#233;riph&#233;rique de l'ordinateur (disque dur, carte m&#232;re, m&#233;moire, ..) "




:sleep: 



> rien n'est marqu&#233; pour vous dire EXPLICITEMENT que c'est avec cette carte qu'il vous faut installer l'OEM.....
> 
> Tout est dans l'interpretation.....




DE toute fa&#231;on... personne vas venir chez vous pour v&#233;rifier... du moment que m$ vend Vista ils ne sont pas tres regardant...


----------



## firenze (11 Février 2007)

Je dois bien avoir donné ce lien 2 ou 3 fois dans ce post, mais bon...

Une version OEM de Windows peut être vendue seule depuis 2005, indépendamment d'un nouveau PC et même de tout élément matériel que ce soit, comme vous pouvez le lire ici (question 2, haut de la page) et là (bas de la page, règles de distributions et questions réponses)...


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

firenze a dit:


> Je dois bien avoir donné ce lien 2 ou 3 fois dans ce post, mais bon...
> 
> Une version OEM de Windows peut être vendue seule depuis 2005, indépendamment d'un nouveau PC et même de tout élément matériel que ce soit, comme vous pouvez le lire ici (question 2, haut de la page) et là (bas de la page, règles de distributions et questions réponses)...








Ah enfin quelque de concret pour étayer mes dires  

(dire que j'aurai dû aller sur le site de m$ pour trouver les infos plus vite :rose:  )


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)

Pfffff.....     

Si chacun cite une phrase en la sortant de son contexte, on ne va pas y arriver. 

*"Les points &#224; retenir *

 La licence OEM est &#224; proposer *pour l'&#233;quipement de mat&#233;riel nouveau*.  Cette licence est li&#233;e au mat&#233;riel avec lequel elle est commercialis&#233;e :
L'installation d'une copie d'un logiciel en version OEM sur un autre    mat&#233;riel par exemple n'est pas autoris&#233;e.
Si votre client vient &#224; changer de mat&#233;riel, il perd la licence OEM    associ&#233;e.
Contrairement aux logiciels standard, ce n'est pas Microsoft m&#234;me, mais le  fournisseur de mat&#233;riel concern&#233; qui se charge des services de support et  d'assistance pour les logiciels en version OEM."



Et &#231;a, de nombreux sites l'indiquent. Il suffit de faire une recherche sur Google. 
La source.






Allez, moi j'abandonne... :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

Faut vraiment soit être aveugle soit analphabète pour comprendre ce qui est écrit dans l'image....


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Faut vraiment soit &#234;tre aveugle soit analphab&#232;te pour comprendre ce qui est &#233;crit dans l'image....



C'est s&#251;r qu'avec des documents obsol&#232;tes et qui ne concernent en rien Vista... 

Et je pensais que l'on parlait dans ce topic de Vista vs Leopard, pas d'XP... :rateau:

Ce que disent de nombreux sites (j'ai quand m&#234;me fait une recherche avant de poster), c'est qu'avec la sortie de Vista, Microsoft a revu sa position et la licence OEM de Vista ne peut s'installer QUE sur le mat&#233;riel avec lequel il a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233;, cartes m&#232;res incluses...

Va poser la question sur des sites PC et tu verras bien, au lieu de dire tout et n'importe quoi...



Je suis d'accord avec certains intervenants; Vista est vendu a des tarifs exorbitants. Il faut vraiment en avoir envie ou en avoir besoin pour d&#233;penser de telles sommes...


----------



## tbr (11 Février 2007)

Et voilà où mènent l'activation Microsoft : à des circonvolutions inutiles pour la contourner "tout en restant dans la légalité... illégale" 

Ou, comment créer LE truc infaillible (Ben tiens, t'as qu'à croire !) que tout le monde va annihiler.

Merci Microsoft. Merci de faire compliqué et inutile, ça me renforce dans mes convictions de rester sur Mac.


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r qu'avec des documents obsol&#232;tes et qui ne concernent en rien Vista...
> 
> Et je pensais que l'on parlait dans ce topic de Vista vs Leopard, pas d'XP... :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'essaye de mettre le point la o&#249; il y'a une erreur...
Tu crois vraiment que m$ va debarquer chez toi avec huissier... pour constater que  le windws OEM que tu as install&#233; n'est pas bon... car tu l'avais achet&#233; avec une Carte mere "y"... 

Arr&#234;tons d'&#234;tre parano..et surtout arr&#234;tons de prendre des exemples extr&#234;mes..

Oui Vista est ch&#232;re.... mais oui il y'aura toujours 90&#37;  qui vont l'acheter d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une autre....
Et alors on s'en fout, nous on est sur mac....

ET puis le *CON*sommateur si &#231;a lui plait d'etre pris pour un portefeuille sur patte....


Comme on y est on peut parler de la politique d'Apple; on change d'os tout les 2 ans (en moyenne) et en generale on passe tous  ( ou presque )&#224; la caisse pourquoi?
pour profiter des nouveaux logiciels qui ne tiront parti que du nouvel OS alors que l'ancien sera incompatible... 

129 *x 3....  

On moins on pourra dire ce que l'on veut d'XP mais il s'est rentabilis&#233; sur 5 ans ( pour m$ et les utilisateurs  compris... )

Alors cette "gueguerre" a deux balles entre m$ et Apple... dans les deux cas on est pris pour des portefeuilles vivants ...

exemple suppl&#233;mentaire sur Apple:
- la batterie d'ancien ipod qui ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;... donc une fois mort-> poubelle -> nouveau ipod....

- airport express qui ne vivent que 16 a 20 mois 
...etc....


----------



## spleen (11 Février 2007)

Comme disait l'autre : "deux intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu'une brute qui marche"
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124276
Y a ceux qui parlent, et puis y a ceux qui vendent...


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Comme disait l'autre : "deux intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu'une brute qui marche"
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124276
> Y a ceux qui parlent, et puis y a ceux qui vendent...



D'ailleurs on peut se demander si la politique des prix fort pour vista n'est pas là pour augmenter les ventes des pc... en effet il est plus intéressant de racheter un pc que de prendre une boite vista .....


----------



## tbr (11 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> D'ailleurs on peut se demander si la politique des prix fort pour vista n'est pas là pour augmenter les ventes des pc... en effet il est plus intéressant de racheter un pc que de prendre une boite vista .....



Tiens ! Pas conne l'idée. Si ça se trouve, c'est vrai. 
En tout cas, cela pourrait être plausible.


----------



## PER180H (11 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'essaye de mettre le point la où il y'a une erreur...
> Tu crois vraiment que m$ va debarquer chez toi avec huissier... pour constater que  le windws OEM que tu as installé n'est pas bon... car tu l'avais acheté avec une Carte mere "y"...


Dans ce cas, autant le pirater sur internet. Ca coute encore moins cher que carte mère + licence OEM, si tu vas par là...


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Dans ce cas, autant le pirater sur internet. Ca coute encore moins cher que carte mère + licence OEM, si tu vas par là...



Bien d'accord, pourquoi payer si de toute façon on est dans l'illégalité. Ha comme je suis heureux d'être sur Mac et d'être enregistré dument et en toute légalité  Pas à se casser la tête comme ça !

Allez je pense comme vous, mes chers petits pirates, car on avance plus 

Bon quelqu'un a creusé un peu le fond de cette nouvelle monture de notre nouvelle fenêtre et pas seulement le look ?


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bien d'accord, pourquoi payer si de toute façon on est dans l'illégalité. Ha comme je suis heureux d'être sur Mac et d'être enregistré dument et en toute légalité  Pas à se casser la tête comme ça !
> 
> Allez je pense comme vous, mes chers petits pirates, car on avance plus
> 
> Bon quelqu'un a creusé un peu le fond de cette nouvelle monture de notre nouvelle fenêtre et pas seulement le look ?



Cher profane en droit :rateau: 

Dans l'exemple CM + OEm, nous ne somme pas dans l'illégalité mais dans l'interprétation.... en gros vous ne risqueriez rien....
Par contre le fait de telecharger et de cracker le logiciel.. là vous risquez gros :rateau:  *


* si vous vous faites prendre 


J'ai pu tester.... c'est "joli"... baucoup de pompage... 

L'interet des vignettes sur la barre de taches.... j'en vois aucun..... la slidebar... je trouve que ça sert a rien a part peut etre pompé des ressources ....
ET surtout les nombreuses avertissement dans les boites de dialogues.... bref heureusement que  l'ordinateur n'est pas a moi.... et je suis bien content d'etre sur mac


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Cher profane en droit :rateau:
> 
> Dans l'exemple CM + OEm, nous ne somme pas dans l'ill&#233;galit&#233; mais dans l'interpr&#233;tation.... en gros vous ne risqueriez rien....
> Par contre le fait de telecharger et de cracker le logiciel.. l&#224; vous risquez gros :rateau:  *



On est plus dans la mauvaise foi que dans l'interpr&#233;tation. 

Il doit y avoir 40000 sites, comme par exemple celui-ci, qui explique bien que ce qui &#233;tait possible par le pass&#233; ne l'est plus actuellement. Si tu transf&#232;re la licence OEM vers une autre carte-m&#232;re que celle qui &#233;tait vendue avec, tu te retrouves dans l'ill&#233;galit&#233;.

Ensuite, le fait d'avoir peu de chances de se faire prendre, ne peut pas l&#233;gitimer une quelconque violation de licence. C'est un raisonnement qui est totalement tordu.

Je n'ai pas envie de me faire le sp&#233;cialiste de l'installation de Vista.

Mais j'estime que si on doit faire des comparaisons de prix, on doit le faire en respectant l'aspect l&#233;gal. Sinon de telles comparaisons n'ont plus aucune valeur. 

C'&#233;tait un peu le sens de mes interventions.


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

J'aime bien les gens qui ont l'art de créer des problèmes et des questions là où il n'y en a pas...  
Le style "tu leur demandes l'heure, ils t'expliquent comment marche la montre".
La grande majorité des sites de VPC high tech vendent ces licences OEM, Microsoft laisse faire, tout le monde y trouve son compte.
Ben NON !!!  ici, il faut qu'ils t'épluchent le CLUF, le pourquoi du comment, l'oeuf et la poule  
"il y a la loi et l'esprit de la loi". On est en plein dedans.
En tout cas, si chez Apple, ils sont comme vous, je commence à comprendre pourquoi ils se sont faits laminer par Microsoft


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

Bah non, il suffit simplement de faire des comparaisons de prix qui soient justes, c'est tout. Cela veut dire dans des conditions normales d'installation et d'utilisation.

Parce que si on suit le raisonnement de certains, on pourrait tout aussi bien installer une version universelle de Tiger sur 20 mac diff&#233;rents, ce qui ram&#232;nent le prix &#224; 6 euros... 

Alors je ne doute pas que certains sont pr&#234;ts &#224; de telles magouilles, mais avec ce type d'arri&#232;re-pens&#233;e on peut faire tout et n'importe quoi...


----------



## spleen (12 Février 2007)

Ben oui, mais si ça ne correspond pas à la réalité du marché, au delà de la satisfaction intellectuelle de se dire "selon le CLUF Microsoft, j'ai raison", à quoi ça te sert ?
Les comparaisons de prix n'ont de sens que si elles tiennent compte des prix REELLEMENT pratiqués et payés par les utilisateurs.
Et tu peux prier pour que Apple respecte cette logique, parce que s'ils tiennent compte des prix retail de Vista, Leopard sera vendu 450 ou 500 euros !!!


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si ça ne correspond pas à la réalité du marché, au delà de la satisfaction intellectuelle de se dire "selon le CLUF Microsoft, j'ai raison", à quoi ça te sert ?



La valeur d'un produit est à mettre en rapport avec ses caractéristiques et la manière dont on peut l'utiliser.



spleen a dit:


> Les comparaisons de prix n'ont de sens que si elles tiennent compte des prix REELLEMENT pratiqués et payés par les utilisateurs.



Ben MS a déjà communiqué les tarifs des différentes versions de Vista, non ?
On peut supposer que Leopard coutera 129 euros...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2007)

Je suis inscrit &#224; l'ADC du coup j'ai une licence gratuite de Tiger, puis de Leopard
ET l&#233;galement,
c'est moins cher que Vista, non? 

Ou alors on compare ce qu'il doit se comparer: m&#234;me conditions de vente et d'nstallation, et niveau de prestation similaire 
Et l&#224; c'est une installation compl&#232;te de Tiger vs. Vista Ultimate. (en effet, Leopard aura plus de prestations que Vista, on peut dire que ce dernier estb plut&#244;t au niveau de Tiger)


----------



## fredintosh (12 Février 2007)

D'ailleurs, si je peux me permettre, ce serait bien qu'on en vienne au contenu de Vista vs Leopard, je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question sur le prix OEM, non ? .

Maintenant que Vista est sorti, il serait surtout int&#233;ressant de lire les t&#233;moignages de ceux qui ont bien voulu l'essayer, pour qu'ils nous disent en quoi Vista pourrait faire de l'ombre &#224; Leopard, ou le contraire.

Je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de ne pas lire beaucoup de choses concr&#232;tes (bonnes ou mauvaises) sur Vista depuis sa sortie, mais peut-&#234;tre n'ai-je pas les bonnes sources.  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

Fred, comment comparer deux OS quand l'un n'est pas sorti. Pour l'instant on peu comparer Vista et Tiger que tout le monde connait. Et déjà la la vie est dure pour Vista 

Note : apparement WinFS est pour le prochain Windows en 2009. Soit 5 ans après Tiger. Microsoft maintient son retard sur Mac OS, c'est sympa !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (15 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> D'ailleurs on peut se demander si la politique des prix fort pour vista n'est pas l&#224; pour augmenter les ventes des pc... en effet il est plus int&#233;ressant de racheter un pc que de prendre une boite vista .....



Mais non, pas du tout... De toute fa&#231;on, les configs des pc ne permettaient gu&#232;re de faire tourner Vista, on le sait tous. En plus, la grande majorit&#233; des ordis tournant sous XP avait besoin d'un gros toilettage. Je mets ma main &#224; couper que les clients de PC changent leur PC quand change l'OS. On parie combien ?
Non, je crois que le prix &#233;lev&#233; de Vista tient &#224; plusieurs facteurs : 
1) L'ultra-majorit&#233; des ventes de Vista se fera en OEM, alors vendre Vista seul au prix de l'OEM ou presque n'a aucun sens. Comme &#231;a, ceux qui ne d&#233;sirent pas changer de PC le paieront au prix fort, apr&#232;s tout, ne changeant pas de mat&#233;riel, &#231;a leur fera de toute fa&#231;on moins cher que de racheter un PC.
2) Des prix &#233;lev&#233;s de la sorte donnent psychologiquement l'image de la qualit&#233; et de la s&#233;curit&#233;. M&#234;me Microsoft peut jouer sur ce volet l&#224;, n'oubliez pas  que vos d&#233;bats maco-forum&#233;ens n'int&#233;ressent "que" quelques milliers de personnes.
3) Nouveau = Cher : &#231;a ne vous rappelle rien ?


----------



## maxpower (15 Février 2007)

Perso je connais vraiment aucun "pigeon" qui a acheté vista, c'est only des versions piratées, pas tres dur a trouver d'ailleurs, avec un pti crackounet d'installé............. plus de limitation de temps, etc


Bref honnetement a part les entreprises ou particulier qui ont les moyens, vista se vendra quasi exclusivement ..........................sur des machines neuves.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> ... Je mets ma main à couper que les clients de PC changent leur PC quand change l'OS. On parie combien ? ...



en plein dans le mille  je bosse dans un magasin qui vend des Macs ( :love: ) à Bruxelles, et tu n'imagines même pas le nombre de PC users que je vois par jour qui en ont marre de Windows et surtout du foin que l'on fait autour de Vista, on dirait même que ça leur fait peur en fait  

Y a vraiment beaucoup de gens qui veulent switcher pour l'instant


----------



## zigouiman (15 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en plein dans le mille  je bosse dans un magasin qui vend des Macs ( :love: ) &#224; Bruxelles, et tu n'imagines m&#234;me pas le nombre de PC users que je vois par jour qui en ont marre de Windows et surtout du foin que l'on fait autour de Vista, on dirait m&#234;me que &#231;a leur fait peur en fait
> 
> Y a vraiment beaucoup de gens qui veulent switcher pour l'instant



mazette, sans d&#233;c' !  
C'est quel type d'utilisateurs alors ? Ils veulent faire tourner Vista avec Bootcamp ou Paralels ? Je pense quand m&#234;me que les vrais accros de l'informatique : les gamers ou les codeurs resteront toujours sur PC. Le design du Mac et la simplicit&#233; d'OSX n'int&#233;ressent que ceux qui se font une id&#233;e conviviale de l'outil informatique&#8230;


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (16 Février 2007)

Le point fait un comparatif....

_Avec Mac OS X, l'interface utilisateur est simple et efficace, mais *prend un coup de vieux comparée à l'Aero de Vista*.  (...)  Windows a rattrapé son retard sur Mac OS X et sortirait vainqueur si l'aspect financier ne lui était pas si défavorable_

à lire dans l'hebdo le point


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD (qui &#233;crit trop gros);4171437 a dit:
			
		

> Le point fait un comparatif....



Minute, papillon. La comparaison s'est faite entre Vista et Tiger, alors que la sortie de L&#233;opard est imminente...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Minute, papillon. La comparaison s'est faite entre Vista et Tiger, alors que la sortie de Léopard est imminente...



je rentre dans mon cocon...slurp...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2007)

J'ai eu l'occasion de testé Vista sur un portable hier, à Darty. Ben c'est vrai, comparé à XP, c'est beaucoup plus beau. L'effet de transparence est agréable à l'oeil, les fenêtres sont pas mal non plus. 

Par contre, dès qu'on fouille un peu, ben on se rend compte que c'est quand même un peu mastoc dans la finition : les dossiers ne sont pas très beau (enfin, l'affichage, avec l'aperçu des photos par exemple), c'est gros, les "gadgets" restent collés sur le bureau, ça aussi, c'est pas très heureux. Le menu "Démarrer" (qui ne porte plus ce nom, d'ailleurs) est plus "fouilli" que jamais, bref, l'aspect général est pas mal, mais la finition est baclé. 

En clair, l'aspect de Mac OSX, bien que moins "clinquant" que celui de Vista, moins coloré aussi, etc... est préférable encore malgré tout...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> mazette, sans d&#233;c' !
> C'est quel type d'utilisateurs alors ? Ils veulent faire tourner Vista avec Bootcamp ou Paralels ? Je pense quand m&#234;me que les vrais accros de l'informatique : les gamers ou les codeurs resteront toujours sur PC. Le design du Mac et la simplicit&#233; d'OSX n'int&#233;ressent que ceux qui se font une id&#233;e conviviale de l'outil informatique&#8230;


tout type d'utilisateurs, aussi bien des utilisateurs lambda que des gens avec un peu plus de connaissance...  Effectivement, on a bcp de demandes pour Parallels et pour d'autres logiciels d'&#233;mulation, reste maintenant &#224; ce qu'ils d&#233;couvrent Mac OS :love: (j'ai des connaissances qui ont fini par se convaincre que Windows ne servait plus &#224; grand chose apr&#232;s avoir utilis&#233; Mac OS X)


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2007)

Je persiste à penser que vouloir utiliser Parallels, Bootcamp, ou tout autre logiciel ou solution de virtualisation/émulation pour mettre Windows sur son mac est une perversion de l'esprit...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

perso je pense pareil que toi mais le client est roi 

_vive la r&#233;publique... :rateau:_


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je persiste à penser que vouloir utiliser Parallels, Bootcamp, ou tout autre logiciel ou solution de virtualisation/émulation pour mettre Windows sur son mac est une perversion de l'esprit...



Parce que tu n'as pas compris que de certains MacUsers installent Windows non pas pour Windows en lui-même, mais pour faire fonctionner des logiciels spécifiques qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui ne fonctionneront jamais sur Mac... 

Et je ne parlent pas des jeux...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que tu n'as pas compris que de certains MacUsers installent Windows non pas pour Windows en lui-même, mais pour faire fonctionner des logiciels spécifiques qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui ne fonctionneront jamais sur Mac...
> 
> Et je ne parlent pas des jeux...




Des exemples, des exemples...


----------



## lifenight (16 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Des exemples, des exemples...



Je lance parallel quand j'utilise un soft pour convertir des iso en cso pour ma psp, bootcamp pour jouer &#224; counter strike source, j'utilise active sync pour installer les apps parce que je trouve missing sync assez mauvais de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que tu n'as pas compris que de certains MacUsers installent Windows non pas pour Windows en lui-même, mais pour faire fonctionner des logiciels spécifiques qui ne fonctionnent pas et qui ne fonctionneront jamais sur Mac...
> 
> Et je ne parlent pas des jeux...


c'est tout &#224; fait pour cela  beaucoup de professionnels qui veulent switcher mais sans perdre certaines applications qu'ils ont l'habitude d'utiliser


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Des exemples, des exemples...



Money ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Je lance parallel quand j'utilise un soft pour convertir des iso en cso pour ma psp, bootcamp pour jouer à counter strike source, j'utilise active sync pour installer les apps parce que je trouve missing sync assez mauvais de ce côté là ...




Bon, on va pas relancer le vieux débat pour ou contre l'installation de windows sur mac. Seulement, sachez que je suis totalement contre.
En fait, nous avons sur mac toutes les applications nécessaires, et à chaque logiciel sous windows correspond un logiciel mac (j'ai bien dit un logiciel, pas un jeu, parce que ça, évidemment... ). 

Pour jouer sous Windows, autant s'acheter un dell.


----------



## lifenight (16 Février 2007)

Il y a plein d'applications qui n'ont pas d'&#233;quivalent, j'en ai cit&#233; quelques unes.

Et pourquoi acheter un dell alors que mon os principal est osx et qu'en plus je peux jouer &#224; css tout en high avec bootcamp sans changer d'ordi ?

Le passage &#224; intel fait qu'un mac est une plate forme universelle, autant en faire usage pour ceux qui en ont besoin


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, on va pas relancer le vieux débat pour ou contre l'installation de windows sur mac. Seulement, sachez que je suis totalement contre.
> En fait, nous avons sur mac toutes les applications nécessaires, et à chaque logiciel sous windows correspond un logiciel mac (j'ai bien dit un logiciel, pas un jeu, parce que ça, évidemment... ).
> 
> Pour jouer sous Windows, autant s'acheter un dell.



Bon alors je fais de l'informatique décisionnelle, du CRM, de la conduite d'automates, du développement Visual Studio, Delphi, etc ... bref tout ce que compte l'industire, la banque, l'assurance, etc ...

C'est quoi tes softs sur Mac pour ça ? ClarisWorks ?      

Si tu n'as pas un PC à coté, Windows est indispensable sur Mac, désolé pour toi !!!


----------



## iota (16 Février 2007)

Salut.



julrou 15 a dit:


> En fait, nous avons sur mac toutes les applications nécessaires, et à chaque logiciel sous windows correspond un logiciel mac (j'ai bien dit un logiciel, pas un jeu, parce que ça, évidemment... ).


Le problème n'est pas d'avoir un équivalent ou non...
Exemple : je dois travailler sur un projet Autocad, j'ai beau avoir des équivalents de ce logiciel sur Mac, ça ne change rien au fait que ça reste un projet Autocad qu'il faut utiliser sous Autocad. Et des exemples comme celui-ci, dans le monde professionnel, tu en trouveras à foison. 

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (16 Février 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet principal, je peux vous affirmer que Vista, que j'ai vu en long en  large et en travers, n'a vraiment rien, mais alors RIEN à voir avec Leopard. 

Leopard met la barre nettement plus haut. En plus d'être beaucoup plus stable, il apporte des nouveautés qui donnent envie d'utiliser un OS. J'espère seulement que dans la foulée, les développeurs vont sortir assez rapidement des nouvelles versions de leurs applis qui tirent profit des technologie de Leopard.

Bref Vista et Leopard ne jouent pas du tout dans la même cours.

J'en ai assez dit


----------



## disfortune (16 Février 2007)

juste pour rajouter mon grain de sel, par rapport au licences, l'avantage d'apple, en dehors du prix, c'est la simplicité....
Il y a 2 types de licenses non? 1 utilisateur et Familial....
Pas de OEM, et tout le tralala... 
Enfin si il y a les cd de l'OS avec la machine mais c'est tout....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet principal, je peux vous affirmer que Vista, que j'ai vu en long en  large et en travers, n'a vraiment rien, mais alors RIEN à voir avec Leopard.
> 
> Leopard met la barre nettement plus haut. En plus d'être beaucoup plus stable, il apporte des nouveautés qui donnent envie d'utiliser un OS. J'espère seulement que dans la foulée, les développeurs vont sortir assez rapidement des nouvelles versions de leurs applis qui tirent profit des technologie de Leopard.
> 
> ...


Tu as tes entrées à Cupertino ? Sinon, tu vas peut-être un peu vite en besogne.


----------



## Boutchien (16 Février 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je préfère vous le dire, je ne rêve pas d'un monde où tout le monde est sur Mac. Pourquoi?
> Parce qu'avec notre mac, on ressort de l'ordinaire. Parce qu'un Mac, c'est différent. Regardez le gens avec leurs IPods, ils n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est Apple. Ils se foutent des nouveaux IPods qui sortent, tout ce qui compte, c'est le leur. Nous, les MacUsers, on suit l'évolution. Sneak Peek de Léopard, le soir même je m'installe devant l'ordinateur et je l'écoute. Je me lève le matin du MacWorld, je trépigne d'impatience toute la journée pour aller voir les nouveautés. Le monde du PC, c'est pas comme ça. Non, PC, c'est : "Tout ce qui compte c'est le mien.". Je veux pas généraliser, mais regardez ce forum : on se serre les coudes. Je ne veux pas qu'un Mac devienne une machine ordinaire, qu'il est normal de posséder.
> 
> Apple c'est le village gaulois et Microsoft c'est les Romains.




Magnifique message Franky Boy!

Je n'ajouterai rien de plus, Franky a tout dit; merci Franky


----------



## fredintosh (16 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as tes entrées à Cupertino ? Sinon, tu vas peut-être un peu vite en besogne.



Je te rappelle que notre ami Manu a accès aux bêtas de Leopard, et qu'il essaie à ce titre tant bien que mal de respecter sa clause de confidentialité (mais ça commence à devenir dur pour lui, je le sens ! ).



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai assez dit


Non, pas assez !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je te rappelle que notre ami Manu a accès aux bêtas de Leopard, et qu'il essaie à ce titre tant bien que mal de respecter sa clause de confidentialité (mais ça commence à devenir dur pour lui, je le sens ! ).


Ah bon. Alors toutes mes excuses, m'sieur Manu. :rose:


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est tout à fait pour cela  beaucoup de professionnels qui veulent switcher mais sans perdre certaines applications qu'ils ont l'habitude d'utiliser



Ce n'est pas forcément qu'une question d'habitude, c'est simplement qu'il n'y a pas le choix. Je pense (en ce qui me concerne) à certains logiciels pro pour les professionnels de la santé, utilisables uniquement avec Windows. Quand tu dis à ces gens (ces sociétés) que tu as un Mac, tu passes limite pour un rigolo...

Avant il fallait obligatoirement un PC (j'exclus VirtualPC, c'est l'horreur). Maintenant avec Bootcamp et des solutions comme celle de Parallels, cela devient nettement plus pratique.

Je compte bientôt évoluer vers un MacIntel, en grande partie parce que vais pouvoir installer Windows et utiliser mes logiciels sans avoir à utiliser un PC. C'est comme ça.

Alors Vista concurrent de Léopard, dans le foyer de M. et Mme tout-le-monde, OK. Mais dans certains secteurs pro,  ce n'est même pas la peine d'y penser.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je te rappelle que notre ami Manu a accès aux bêtas de Leopard, et qu'il essaie à ce titre tant bien que mal de respecter sa clause de confidentialité (mais ça commence à devenir dur pour lui, je le sens ! ).
> 
> 
> Non, pas assez !



C'est axact... 

En fait si on veut bien passer un peu de temps à regarder les PodCast ADC publiés par Apple ces derniers jours, on peut y trouver un avant goût de la facilité d'intégration de ces nouvelles technos... c'est vraiment impressionnant..


----------



## fredintosh (16 Février 2007)

Moi, je voudrais bien passer un peu de temps &#224; les regarder, ces podcasts...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, je voudrais bien passer un peu de temps à les regarder, ces podcasts...



Mais tu peux, il suffit de s'enregistrer gratuitement sur ADC... Bien sur on n'a pas accès aux détails comme manu, mais c'est pas mal quand même...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Février 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mais tu peux, il suffit de s'enregistrer gratuitement sur ADC... Bien sur on n'a pas accès aux détails comme manu, mais c'est pas mal quand même...



Yeah ! Super ! Merci pour le tuyau !


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Février 2007)

Vista n'est pas un concurrent de leopard; Vista régne, et leopard n'en est plus, par la volonté de Jobs et les réactions des mac-users eux même, qu'un diverticule talentueux, une simple extension!

A partir du moiment où l'on accepte dans la joie d'installer windows sur un mac, alors c'est la fin: Windows régne sur quasiment 100 % des machines (les linuxiens ont du matos capable de faire tourner win si le coeur leur en dit), du PC carrouf au mac pro, il est devenu, à en croire ceux qui disait hier "jamais!" et maintenant "c'est nul, mais bien utile!" et même "c'est indispensable", LE systéme capable de faire (mal ?) fonctionner 99,9% des machines...
En face (mais est-ce encore en face?), Leopard, aussi renversant qu'il puisse être, ne s'adressera  qu'à moins de 1 % des machines...

 Je lis bien "_Leopard met la barre nettement plus haut. En plus d'être beaucoup plus stable, il apporte des nouveautés qui donnent envie d'utiliser un OS. J'espère seulement que dans la foulée, *les développeurs vont sortir assez rapidement des nouvelles versions de leurs applis *qui tirent profit des technologie de Leopard._"

Ce qui veut bien dire que pour profiter de leopard, il faudra en venir à changer ses applis, qui ont de fortes chances d'être intel only... Ce qui réduit encore la "clientéle" de leopard à moins de 0,5 % des machines (un mac sur 4, et encore je suis large....).

Vista concurrent de leopard ? A l'heure actuelle C'est comme demander si Ford est un concurrent de Jaguar...
Vista est le concurrent de XP, qu'il remplacera au fur et à mesure des ventes de machines... Et cela prendra du temps, vu le nombre d'entreprises qui utilisent encore des solutions sou DOS qui leur donne satisfaction... Mais Leopard, depuis bootcamp, se verra éduit au rang de "meilleur soft pour windows"...

C'est triste pour les utilisateurs "historiques" qui ont été pris pour des C.. par Steeeve pendant des années....


----------



## spleen (17 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Vista concurrent de leopard ? A l'heure actuelle C'est comme demander si Ford est un concurrent de Jaguar...



Ton exemple est amusant (je ne sais pas si c'était voulu), parce que Jaguar a été racheté par Ford...


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Février 2007)

C'était voulu, justement


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2007)

Boutchien a dit:


> Magnifique message Franky Boy!
> 
> Je n'ajouterai rien de plus, Franky a tout dit; merci Franky


si c'est pas de l'amour ce qu'on ressent  :love: :love: :love: on est passionn&#233; et c'est clairement &#231;a la diff&#233;rence 


En m&#234;me temps, je connais pas des gens qui "adorent" Vista ou Windo$e fa&#231;on Mac/Apple :rateau:


----------



## spleen (18 Février 2007)

Et en alexandrins vous avez essayé ?


----------



## Manu (18 Février 2007)

La raison pour laquelle les macusers aiment leur mac, 'est tout simplement parce qu'il est fabriqué par des gens qui mettent du coeur à ce qu'ils font.

D'aileurs dans une interview récente, un journaliste demandait à Steve jobs comment il était sûr qu'un produit Apple devait plaire. Jobs répond, nous le savons lorsque tous ceux qui ont participé à sa fabrication disent tous : j'en veux un.


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> si c'est pas de l'amour ce qu'on ressent  :love: :love: :love: on est passionné et c'est clairement ça la différence





Manu a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle les macusers aiment leur mac, 'est tout simplement parce qu'il est fabriqué par des gens qui mettent du coeur à ce qu'ils font.



Là, ce ne sont pas des alexandrins mais une sérénade au pied du balcon de Steve

C'est le soleil qui réveille en vous le coeur amoureux ????


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle les macusers aiment leur mac, 'est tout simplement parce qu'il est fabriqué par des gens qui mettent du coeur à ce qu'ils font.



Bien sûr, roulés sous les aisselles, avec amour...   Fais gaffe, ça va finir par se voir... 




starmac a dit:


> Là, ce ne sont pas des alexandrins mais une sérénade au pied du balcon de Steve
> 
> C'est le soleil qui réveille en vous le coeur amoureux ????


----------



## frolick10 (18 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Ce qui veut bien dire que pour profiter de leopard, il faudra en venir à changer ses applis, qui *ont de fortes chances d'être intel only...* Ce qui réduit encore la "clientéle" de leopard à moins de 0,5 % des machines (un mac sur 4, et encore je suis large....)



Faire des applications intel only, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied puisque comme tu le dis il y a plus de PPC que d'intel. Vois pas l'interet commercial...
Donc Pas avant que le pourcentage PPC intel soit inversé... C'est plus une espérance qu'une vérité :rateau:


----------



## brome (19 Février 2007)

Dans ce cas, certains sont déjà en train de se tirer une balle dans le pied. 

Ne nous faisons pas d'illusions : il existe déjà des applications Intel only, et il y en aura encore.

Les applications de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop en sont bien sur des exemples flagrants, mais il y en a d'autres moins évidents. On parle de jeux qui ne seront adaptés que pour les macs à processeur Intel.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit se tirer une balle dans le pied que de sortir des applications mac nécessitant un proc Intel. Et ceci pour deux raisons.

La première, c'est le rapport entre l'effort à fournir pour porter l'application et le nombre de machines concernées par le portage.
Imaginons par exemple qu'il faille un mois pour porter une appli sur mac Intel, et 5 mois pour la porter en Universal Binaries compatible Intel et PPC. Seulement, si cette appli nécessite un mac puissant (un G5 ou un G4 1,8), ça met de côté la plupart des macs PPC. Et dans ce cas, ça ne vaut probablement pas le coup de passer cinq fois plus de temps à porter l'application pour ne toucher que deux fois plus de monde.

La deuxième raison est l'augmentation énorme du nombre de switchs depuis le passage à Intel.
Il se vend certainement en ce moment plus de macs qu'il ne s'en est jamais vendu. Le passage à Intel a été un énorme facteur de switch, et mine de rien Vista est lui aussi un facteur de switch (beaucoup préfèrent passer sur mac que de passer de XP à Vista). Les switchers étant très souvent des utilisateurs heureux et convaincus, cet effet risque de faire boule de neige, et les macs Intel vont se multiplier de plus en plus vite.
Ça ne me parait pas irréaliste de dire qu'en début 2008 le parc de macs sera deux fois plus important qu'en fin 2005. Et vu que les macs vendus dans cet intervalle seront des Intel et que le nombre de macs PPC ne peut que diminuer (toute chose meurt, hélas), le nombre de macs Intel serait alors supérieur au nombre de macs PPC.

Je ne veux faire peur à personne, mais je pense que les PPC vont très très vite devenir une minorité.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait plus de temps pour faire une application Universal que Intel puisque (dans la plupart des cas) c'est juste une case &#224; cocher en plus au moment de la compilation. 

Ceux qui vont pleurer ce sont ceux qui ont encore un G3, les autres sont tranquilles pour quelques ann&#233;es.

Et puis, SURTOUT, comme on l'a dit, le parc Intel est encore LARGEMENT minoritaire par rapport aux PPC et je ne vois pas les &#233;diteurs laisser tomber une si grande part de revenus juste pour &#171;suivre la mode&#187;.


----------



## spleen (19 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> La raison pour laquelle les macusers aiment leur mac, 'est tout simplement parce qu'il est fabriqué par des gens qui mettent du coeur à ce qu'ils font.



Je suppose que c'est ironique... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/economie/200600.FR.php


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est ironique... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/economie/200600.FR.php



Il est évident que Manu, en parlant de fabrication, voulait parler de la phase de conception, bref ce qu'on appelle la recherche et développement, et non pas de la phase d'assemblage en usine (dont les conditions se valent certainement quelle que soit la marque, malheureusement).

Je suppose que tu as fais semblant de ne pas l'avoir compris ce dont Manu parlait, juste histoire de lancer ta pique ironique quotidienne... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )


----------



## Tarul (19 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait plus de temps pour faire une application Universal que Intel puisque (dans la plupart des cas) c'est juste une case à cocher en plus au moment de la compilation.
> 
> Ceux qui vont pleurer ce sont ceux qui ont encore un G3, les autres sont tranquilles pour quelques années.
> 
> Et puis, SURTOUT, comme on l'a dit, le parc Intel est encore LARGEMENT minoritaire par rapport aux PPC et je ne vois pas les éditeurs laisser tomber une si grande part de revenus juste pour «suivre la mode».


malheureusement, même si le parc ppc est plus grand que le parc intel, cela n'empêche pas certains editeur de faire des logiciels spécials intel. Regarde Adobe, ils sont déjà sortis des softs comme cela, seul exception CS3.


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> malheureusement, même si le parc ppc est plus grand que le parc intel, cela n'empêche pas certains editeur de faire des logiciels spécials intel. Regarde Adobe, ils sont déjà sortis des softs comme cela, seul exception CS3.


Quels softs?


----------



## captainamo (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous et toutes. Ceux qui me connaissent savent que je suis enseignant en SVT. La semaine de la presse arrivant dans un peu plus d'un mois je me met à travailler dès à présent dessus. 
Le thème choisit: la manipulation de l'information par les médias.
Exemple retenu: Windows VISTA

Pour résumer, je cherche des articles de presse (écrite, télévisuelle, internet) s'interessant à windows vista et plus précisément sur les nouveautés de ce dernier. 
Mon objectif et de comparer les articles sur les nouveautés en question. En somme il me faut des articles insistant bien sur le côté révolutionnaire de vista et d'autres où l'on met en évidence que les nouveautés annoncées ne sont pas si nouvelles que ça si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...

Si jamais vous connaissez des articles pouvant m'interesser sur ce sujet je vous remercie par avance, ca permettra à nos bambins de se poser plus souvent la question de savoir si ce que disent les médias est une vérité inéluctable ou si l'information fournie a été manipulée....

Si jamais je n'ai pas posté dans le bon forum n'hésitez pas à le changer de place.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Si jamais je n'ai pas post&#233; dans le bon forum n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; le changer de place.



Non ici c'est bien, mais j'ai fusionn&#233; avec le sujet de plusieurs dizaines de pages d&#233;j&#224; existant sur Vista. De nombreux liens s'y trouvent.  

Bonnes recherches.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est ironique... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/economie/200600.FR.php



Toi, t'es vraiment lourd à force, à chaque fois essaier de casser ce que disent les gens qui aiment vraiment Apple, pas comme toi, on dirait.  



fredintosh a dit:


> Il est évident que Manu, en parlant de fabrication, voulait parler de la phase de conception, bref ce qu'on appelle la recherche et développement, et non pas de la phase d'assemblage en usine (dont les conditions se valent certainement quelle que soit la marque, malheureusement).
> 
> Je suppose que tu as fais semblant de ne pas l'avoir compris ce dont Manu parlait, juste histoire de lancer ta pique ironique quotidienne... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )



Exactement, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 

Non, mais il ne faut pas tout confondre. Il est évident que les gens qui font un mac, qui le conçoivent, aussi bien au design (Jonathan Ive:love: ) qu'au software, ils aiment ce qu'ils font, et essaie de faire leur boulot le mieux du monde, le plus beau... 

On peut donc se demander légitimement si les concepteurs d'un beau Dell grisâtre mettent autant de coeur à l'ouvrage à essaier de rendre le design de leur objet très beau...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes. Ceux qui me connaissent savent que je suis enseignant en SVT. La semaine de la presse arrivant dans un peu plus d'un mois je me met à travailler dès à présent dessus.
> Le thème choisit: la manipulation de l'information par les médias.
> Exemple retenu: Windows VISTA
> 
> ...


La presse PC en parle en détail. Voir en particulier "Micro actuel" n°25 et "L'ordinateur individuel" n°191 (février 2007).


----------



## zigouiman (19 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes. Ceux qui me connaissent savent que je suis enseignant en SVT. La semaine de la presse arrivant dans un peu plus d'un mois je me met à travailler dès à présent dessus.
> Le thème choisit: la manipulation de l'information par les médias.
> Exemple retenu: Windows VISTA
> 
> ...



ça c'est bien un truc de prof ! demander aux autres de chercher à sa place !  
Pour revenir sur Vista, un truc marrant sur la pub télé, c'est que tout le monde dit "Wouah" sauf le mec devant son ordi : y'a bien le mouvement de bouche mais pas le son !!


----------



## spleen (19 Février 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il est évident que Manu, en parlant de fabrication, voulait parler de la phase de conception, bref ce qu'on appelle la recherche et développement, et non pas de la phase d'assemblage en usine (dont les conditions se valent certainement quelle que soit la marque, malheureusement).
> 
> Je suppose que tu as fais semblant de ne pas l'avoir compris ce dont Manu parlait, juste histoire de lancer ta pique ironique quotidienne... (enfin, j'espère pour toi )



Si vous confondez conception et fabrication, on ne peut en effet rien pour vous...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait plus de temps pour faire une application Universal que Intel puisque (dans la plupart des cas) c'est juste une case à cocher en plus au moment de la compilation.
> 
> Ceux qui vont pleurer ce sont ceux qui ont encore un G3, les autres sont tranquilles pour quelques années.
> 
> Et puis, SURTOUT, comme on l'a dit, le parc Intel est encore LARGEMENT minoritaire par rapport aux PPC et je ne vois pas les éditeurs laisser tomber une si grande part de revenus juste pour «suivre la mode».


C'est exact...

Pour des logiciels "dépendant" de la plateforme comme "Parallels" ou "VMware", c'est sur qu'il ne peut exister une version PPC. N'oublions pas que ces deux appli utilisent une spécificité des processeurs Intel core/xeon qui est la "virtualisation". 

En revanche pour des applications qui sont "indépendantes" de la plateforme, comme la grande majorité des applications d'ailleurs, ce n'est "pratiquement" qu'une question d'option de compilation pour avoir ou non telle ou telle version...


----------



## captainamo (19 Février 2007)

Merci pour votre aide. Si d'autres articles vous revienne à l'esprit n'hésitez pas. Personnellement j'ai vu sur les forum sans tout comprend une histoire avec Flavie Flammand concernant VISTA. Y a t'il un lien "you tube" ou autre pour revoir cet intervention?
Y a t'il eu des émissions qui ont parlé de VISTA, émission que l'on peut récupérer sur internet afin de les utiliser dans le cadre éducatif.

C'est vrai que ça aide beaucoup si on me signale certains articles car concernant la semaine de la presse je le fais bénévolement et j'avoue que j'ai pas énormément de temps en ce moment pour faire de bonnes recherches vu que la correction des dossiers des TPE s'effectue ces jours-ci. 

Et puis je ne fais pas ce sujet par hasard. Même si je suis convaincu que dans d'autres secteurs industriels il y ait de la désinformation en quantité, je trouve l'exemple de VISTA extrémement parlant dans le cadre de la manipulation des foules.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide. Si d'autres articles vous revienne à l'esprit n'hésitez pas. Personnellement j'ai vu sur les forum sans tout comprend une histoire avec Flavie Flammand concernant VISTA. Y a t'il un lien "you tube" ou autre pour revoir cet intervention?



Elle se trouve ici sur YouTube cette pub.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Si vous confondez conception et fabrication, on ne peut en effet rien pour vous...



Mais oui, allez, chipote sur les mots, si ça te fait plaisir. T'as pas l'impression d'******* les mouches, là ?
Ce n'est pas une confusion, c'est juste une approximation de langage.

Si tu n'es pas capable de passer outre cette approximation et de comprendre le sens de la phrase (en la lisant jusqu'au bout par exemple et en la plaçant dans son contexte), au lieu de faire exprès de tout prendre au pied de la lettre et de t'en servir pour parler d'autre chose, on ne peut rien pour toi.

Ça ne me dérange pas que tu exprimes tes opinions sur Apple, mais fais-le honnêtement, s'il te plaît, sans te faire passer pour plus bête que tu ne l'es.


----------



## kisco (19 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide. Si d'autres articles vous revienne &#224; l'esprit n'h&#233;sitez pas. Y a t'il eu des &#233;missions qui ont parl&#233; de VISTA, &#233;mission que l'on peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer sur internet afin de les utiliser dans le cadre &#233;ducatif.
> 
> C'est vrai que &#231;a aide beaucoup si on me signale certains articles car concernant la semaine de la presse je le fais b&#233;n&#233;volement et j'avoue que j'ai pas &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps en ce moment pour faire de bonnes recherches vu que la correction des dossiers des TPE s'effectue ces jours-ci.



Voil&#224; une compil des liens donn&#233;s dans ce sujet depuis la sortie de Vista, en esp&#233;rant que &#231;a puisse t'aider :

Journal de Montr&#233;al : Pas de quoi s'emballer

SVM Mac : Temps de d&#233;marrage OS X.4 conte Vista

 JeuxFrance : Enfin une Revolution avec Vista

Monsieur L&#226;m : Windows Vista, toujours plus de pas assez

Skynet : Windows Vista, 6 questions &#224; Microsoft

Jeuxvinux : Comparatif Vista / Ubuntu / Fedora sur les jeux

LePoint : Syst&#232;mes d'exploitation : Le match Mac OS contre Vista

Newsweek : Interview Bill Gates

Clubic : Reportage vid&#233;o : le lancement de Windows Vista

Sans Importance : Vista


----------



## captainamo (19 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup à kisco et WebOlivier la vidéo de jeuxfrance est trés interessante pour le travail que je souhaite faire avec les élèves vu les énormités dites. Y a t-il un moyen de récupérer la vidéo sur le disque dur de l'ordinateur.

D'autre part j'aimerai justement comparer les articles de presses au sujet de tiger voir panther à sa sortie et les articles de presse de Vista. 
Est-ce que certains pensent savoir où je pourrais trouver ces articles.
De plus y a t'il des liens vidéo de présentation de tiger (en français de préférence) et de vista essentiellement ciblés sur les nouveautés de ces systèmes.

Et encore merci infiniement à tous ceux qui m'aident dans ce travail.


----------



## divoli (19 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, mais il ne faut pas tout confondre. Il est évident que les gens qui font un mac, qui le conçoivent, aussi bien au design (Jonathan Ive:love: ) qu'au software, ils aiment ce qu'ils font, et essaie de faire leur boulot le mieux du monde, le plus beau...
> 
> On peut donc se demander légitimement si les concepteurs d'un beau Dell grisâtre mettent autant de coeur à l'ouvrage à essaier de rendre le design de leur objet très beau...



Certes, c'est aussi que les politiques de ces sociétés ne sont pas exactement les mêmes. Et Apple ne peut de toutes façons pas se permettre de faire des trucs tous moches...



fredintosh a dit:


> Mais oui, allez, chipote sur les mots, si ça te fait plaisir. T'as pas l'impression d'******* les mouches, là ?


----------



## spleen (19 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


>





Evidemment,  je suppose que la mouche s'appelle Vista ?


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Février 2007)

Put*** je viens de voir la vid&#233;o justement et : 

"Si je parle de transparence, de gadgets (widget), le Mediacenter (FRONT ROW), centre de s&#233;curit&#233; (pas besoin avec OS X mais il y en a un !), centre de mobilit&#233; qui permet de synchroniser les terminaux &#224; la maison ... BREF il ose dire que &#231;a existe sur AUCUN syst&#232;me concurrent ... il manque pas de culot de ******** 

Transparence, Widgets, s&#233;curit&#233; (dans les prefs syst&#232;me), frontrow, et iSync ! Bref tout &#231;a existe bel et bien sur OS X alors qu'il se foute au cul ses pseudos innovations que l'on trouve nul part ailleurs que sur Vista ... 

Gros coup de gueule l&#224; et l&#233;gitime quand j'entend des c*** comme &#231;a mentir pour vendre !!!!


----------



## captainamo (20 Février 2007)

C'est justement à cause de cette vidéo que j'en cherche une du même genre concernant tiger mais plus ancienne pour démontrer la manipulation de l'information. 

Donc si certains d'entre vous possèdent ou savent où je peux trouver une vidéo du même genre concernant tiger je leur en serait infiniement reconnaissant.


----------



## da capo (20 Février 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> C'est justement à cause de cette vidéo que j'en cherche une du même genre concernant tiger mais plus ancienne pour* démontrer la manipulation de l'information.*



Aïe, aïe, aïe

C'est beau, c'est frais, ça se mange sans faim.


----------



## captainamo (21 Février 2007)

Je ne vois pas l'erreur dans ma phrase. J'aimerai avoir une vidéo datant de la sortie de tiger où l'on montre les nouveautés de ce dernier afin de la comparer à la vidéo de VISTA et ainsi montrer "que ce qui ne se trouve sur aucun autre OS" existe justement depuis des années sur mac os au moins.

De plus je ne suis pas un spécialiste de Linux. Si sur ce système des nouveautés de VISTA existent aussi depuis longtemps n'hésitez pas à me mettre au courant.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Février 2007)

Je me souviens d'un astucieux montage : il s'agit &#224; l'origine d'une pr&#233;sentation officielle de Vista, sauf qu'&#224; l'image, au lieu de voir Vista, on voit une d&#233;mo de Tiger qui colle exactement &#224; ce qui est dit dans la bande son au sujet de Vista. 
Je n'ai pas le lien, mais sur YouTube, tu devrais le trouver avec des mots-cl&#233;s bien choisis...
&#199;a date d'au moins un an, je crois.

Edit : trouv&#233; :

[YOUTUBE]V-EqLgSkegU[/YOUTUBE]

Au fait, il te suffit de taper Vista et Tiger (ou Leopard, ou Mac OS X) sur Youtube pour avoir de la mati&#232;re pour ton sujet...


----------



## captainamo (21 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'info, j'essaierai d'approfondir le sujet ce week end. En fait ce qui me semble dur à trouver c'est des documents vidéo en français.


----------



## brome (21 Février 2007)

Désolé, message redondant. :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Février 2007)

&#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec ta recherche mais Joy of Tech


----------



## spleen (22 Février 2007)

Vista sera certainement le logiciel le plus piraté au monde.
Pour info, le BSA a estimé à plus de 80% la part de logiciels contrefaits vendus en Chine et en Russie...
Ballmer a été très clair à propos de Vista : la fête est finie !! 
Le Windows Genuine Advantage (vérification de la validité du numéro de série) qui était déja intégré à XP lors des mises à jour de sécurité sera renforcé dans Vista.


----------



## captainamo (22 Février 2007)

Meme si ca n'a rien à voir avec ma recherche, ca reste bien marrant.


----------



## huexley (22 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Vista sera certainement le logiciel le plus piraté au monde.
> Pour info, le BSA a estimé à plus de 80% la part de logiciels contrefaits vendus en Chine et en Russie...
> Ballmer a été très clair à propos de Vista : la fête est finie !!
> Le Windows Genuine Advantage (vérification de la validité du numéro de série) qui était déja intégré à XP lors des mises à jour de sécurité sera renforcé dans Vista.



 le jour de sa sortie le systeme de protection de Vista était deja craqué, idem pour la nouvelle version de WGA pour XP sortie y'a 2 jours, déjà patché. Mon préféré étant celui qui bloque Vista en démo illimité... Un jour ils s'appercevront que leurs efforts sont vain de ce coté et qu'il ne font que brasser de l'air en terme de sécurité et de protection de leurs logiciels...


----------



## spleen (22 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> le jour de sa sortie le systeme de protection de Vista était deja craqué, idem pour la nouvelle version de WGA pour XP sortie y'a 2 jours, déjà patché. Mon préféré étant celui qui bloque Vista en démo illimité... Un jour ils s'appercevront que leurs efforts sont vain de ce coté et qu'il ne font que brasser de l'air en terme de sécurité et de protection de leurs logiciels...



Oui enfin, vu la quantité de fakes, virus... qui circulent sur les réseaux sous le nom de Vista, Monsieur Toutlemonde va vite se lasser 
Ne pas oublier que pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs pirater Windows consistait simplement à faire une copie de CD au bureau...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

huexley a dit:


> le jour de sa sortie le systeme de protection de Vista était deja craqué, idem pour la nouvelle version de WGA pour XP sortie y'a 2 jours, déjà patché. Mon préféré étant celui qui bloque Vista en démo illimité... Un jour ils s'appercevront que leurs efforts sont vain de ce coté et qu'il ne font que brasser de l'air en terme de sécurité et de protection de leurs logiciels...



En même temps, ils ne peuvent décemment pas laisser faire.


----------



## captainamo (22 Février 2007)

Sur youtube j'ai du mal à trouver une présentation de tiger en français. Si vous avez une adresse n'hésitez surtout pas.
Sinon j'aimerai commander d'anciens numéro de magazines de mac qui sont sortis il y a deux ans lorsque le tigre a été annoncé et présenté. Connaissez-vous le noms et le numéro de ces magazines. Peut-on toujours les commander?
Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2007)

La sécurité en informatique n'existe pas. Craquer, patcher, fabriquer des virus, des vers, regroupe une petite communauté incontrôlable de 10,000 péquins aux quatre coins du monde, dont la moyenne d'âge frise l'adolescence (bon plus quelques vétérans pas encore vaccinés).
Bref, suffit de leur dire, tu peux pas, et ils s'y mettent. d'ailleurs, en dehors de la différence vista et léopard, apple ne communique que de façon très soft sur la sécurité. Certes, il se vante de ne pas avoir de virus. Il ne dit pas que c'est impossible. En clair, on excite pas les allumés cités plus haut.
D'ailleurs, sur OSX serveur, la sécurité est bien intégrée... je peux vous dire qu'elle n'est pas garantie à 100%. 
Mais c'est vrai qu'à titre perso, ne pas s'occuper de sécurité, c'est un plus que Léopard aura alors que vista en dehors des bugs (du style les imprimantes hp pas reconnues souvenez vous pack 2!) va devoir continuer sa croisade sans fin et surtout sans solution.
 
Comme tout curieux, j'ai jeté un oeil sur le vista... à part un xp tout design, j'ai rien vu de révolutionnaire... les rares innovations sont effectivement "librement" inspirées de tiger et certaines de léopard. Mais bon, le graphisme n'y est toujours pas à mon goût.
Bon allez encore quelques mois avant léopard, un peu de patience


----------



## Radamante (26 Février 2007)

Suite &#224; l'article de &#171;Alx&#187; dans le dernier HS de A Vos Mac, sur la sortie tant attendue (par qui donc ?, puisqu'il est bien connu que Windows n'est autre que &#171;le demain d'avant-hier, d&#233;j&#224; aujourd'hui sur les &#233;crans&#187, je ne peux qu'apporter ma pierre, tr&#232;s modeste d'ailleurs &#224; l'&#233;difice. 

Quand je vois tout le matraquage organis&#233; par Surcouf et la FNAC, pour ne citer qu'eux, depuis la sortie officielle de Vista, on peut se demander vraiment si c'est aussi bien et "en avance" qu'ils osent le pr&#233;tendre ! 

Je finis pas me demander si Le Sieur Guillaume, dans son domaine de Redmond, n'aurait pas mieux fait d'appeler son OS &#171;Bid' sta&#187; !!


----------



## zebulon35 (26 Février 2007)

Radamante a dit:


> Suite à l'article de «Alx» dans le dernier HS de A Vos Mac, sur la sortie tant attendue (par qui donc ?, puisqu'il est bien connu que Windows n'est autre que «le demain d'avant-hier, déjà aujourd'hui sur les écrans»), je ne peux qu'apporter ma pierre, très modeste d'ailleurs à l'édifice.
> 
> Quand je vois tout le matraquage organisé par Surcouf et la FNAC, pour ne citer qu'eux, depuis la sortie officielle de Vista, on peut se demander vraiment si c'est aussi bien et "en avance" qu'ils osent le prétendre !
> 
> Je finis pas me demander si Le Sieur Guillaume, dans son domaine de Redmond, n'aurait pas mieux fait d'appeler son OS «Bid' sta» !!



pour quelqu'un qui possède au moins 95% du marché des OS, j'aimerai bien avoir un "Bid" comme lui.

de toute façon vista ne peut pas être un échec commercial...


----------



## Max77 (26 Février 2007)

Comme d'habitude : 

1. On s'en fou.
2. J'ai rien contre Vista.
3. Ce genre de remarque pue.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

Voil&#224;, si Mac Os X d&#233;tenait 95 &#37; de part des Os ce serait le m&#234;me truc.
On est le Voynet de l'informatique.


----------



## spleen (26 Février 2007)

C'est gentil de se préoccuper du succès de Vista.
A défaut d'intéresser les PC users, au moins ça va les faire marrer


----------



## spleen (27 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> On est le Voynet de l'informatique.



Enfin une bonne nouvelle... Apple va pouvoir se réconcilier avec Greenpeace


----------



## Didjo (1 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle... Apple va pouvoir se réconcilier avec Greenpeace



MacG : Vous devriez offrir des points à d'autres avant...


----------



## Hérisson (4 Mars 2007)

Hey justement j'ai une question...
J'ai reçu un mail hier demandant de boycotter Vista, car il parait qu'on ne peu plus lire ses DivX et autre fichiers MP3.

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir et d'utiliser chez un pôte le vrai Vista, dont je trouve qu'on a pas réglé les problèmes d'ergonomie et de simplicité... coup de griffe en passant 

Mes amis avaient quelque problèmes sur certains fichiers video mais globalment ça marchait pas trop mal...

D'où ma question n'y aurait-il pas de l'intox via mail pour discréditer Vista ????:mouais: 

quand aux vendeurs de la FNAC... ils font leur boulot de vendeur....


----------



## spleen (4 Mars 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Hey justement j'ai une question...
> J'ai reçu un mail hier demandant de boycotter Vista, car il parait qu'on ne peu plus lire ses DivX et autre fichiers MP3.
> 
> J'ai eu l'occasion de voir et d'utiliser chez un pôte le vrai Vista, dont je trouve qu'on a pas réglé les problèmes d'ergonomie et de simplicité... coup de griffe en passant
> ...



De qui provenait ce mail ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2007)

H&#233;risson;4190784 a dit:
			
		

> Hey justement j'ai une question...
> J'ai re&#231;u un mail hier demandant de boycotter Vista, car il parait qu'on ne peu plus lire ses DivX et autre fichiers MP3.




Ouais, bon, il ne faut pas croire tout ce que l'on raconte sur le net...  
C'est n'importe quoi, Vista peut &#233;videmment lire les mp3 ou DivX. Et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas Vista qui les lit, mais un logiciel(iTunes, WMP...).


----------



## Hérisson (4 Mars 2007)

bah en fait j'sais pas d'où v'nait l'Email...

y'avait qu'un prenom..........Steve......


----------



## frolick10 (4 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> De qui provenait ce mail ?



Objet : Asta la vista 



Sujet : La perversit&#233; de Windows Vista 

Windows Vista, le dernier syst&#232;me op&#233;rationnel de Microsoft, est bourr&#233; de syst&#232;mes de protection anti-copie et de blocage de contenu suite aux pressions de certaines soci&#233;t&#233;s comme la MPAA, la RAA ou la SGAE et sous pr&#233;texte de combattre le piratage. Ces syst&#232;mes sont int&#233;gr&#233;s dans la programmation de base du syst&#232;me ce qui les rend tr&#232;s difficiles &#224; supprimer ou &#224; contourner. 

Le r&#233;sultat c'est que si vous installez Windows Vista ou si vous achetez un PC o&#249; Windows Vista est d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;install&#233;, vous ne pouvez plus visionner ou enregistrer des vid&#233;os ni &#233;couter ou enregistrer de la musique t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es sur Internet . 

Le plus grave c'est que, dans beaucoup de cas, vous ne pourrez pas non plus le faire m&#234;me si vous avez achet&#233;, en toute l&#233;galit&#233;, le contenu, parce que le DRM (syst&#232;me de protection des droits d'auteur) int&#233;gr&#233; ne permet pas, par exemple, que vous puissiez enregistrer une chanson ou un DVD (l&#233;galement achet&#233 sur votre MP3, ni que vous puissiez enregistrer une s&#233;lection de chansons (achet&#233;es l&#233;galement) pour le Cd de votre voiture. Et souvent, vous ne pourrez m&#234;me pas enregistrer un film, (achet&#233; l&#233;galement), sur votre ordinateur ou sur un quelconque m&#233;dia autre qu'un graveur sp&#233;cifique autoris&#233; par Microsoft et les fabricants de contenus. Si vous essayez de le faire, l'enregistrement est de mauvaise qualit&#233; ou bien carr&#233;ment impossible. 

La seule solution s&#251;re pour lutter contre cet abus c'est de ne pas installer Windows Vista et de refuser tout PC que l'on essaiera de vous vendre avec Windows Vista pr&#233;install&#233;. Continuez d'utiliser votre Windows XP ou envisagez de passer &#224; un syst&#232;me op&#233;rationnel &#171; libre &#187; comme Linux. 

S'il vous plait, Faites circuler cette info. Il est possible que si Microsoft s'aper&#231;oit qu'il n'y a pas moyen de vendre Windows Vista &#224; cause de cette scandaleuse disposition, ils y r&#233;fl&#233;chissent &#224; deux fois. 

+1 d'une certaine patricia...


----------



## Hérisson (4 Mars 2007)

Oui c'est celui là je le reconnais...

Bon on est d'accord c'est de l'intox!!!!!

en tout cas je ne l'ai pas renvoyé.

"Vista" ne trepassera pas par moi


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Objet : Asta la vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bidon, et en plus, c'est mal écrit...


----------



## frolick10 (4 Mars 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Oui c'est celui là je le reconnais...
> 
> Bon on est d'accord c'est de l'intox!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

J'ai été tenté de le renvoyer avec comme conclusion de prendre un mac avec Mac os X... 

Mais après réflexion, participé à de l'intox pour faire prendre linux ou mac, c'est pas tres constructif...

Et puis j'ai toujours eu en horreur ces chaines à la c..


----------



## lifenight (4 Mars 2007)

En effet, le plus intelligent c'est de ne pas y participer  

J'ai r&#233;install&#233; vista hier, la premi&#232;re chose qui m'a frapp&#233;e c'est le fourbi incroyable du syst&#232;me, c'est vraiment ennuyeux &#224; utiliser  c'est pire que xp ^^ la gestion m&#233;moire est bien mieux heureusement, les effets sont jolis mais saoulants &#224; force. Puis red&#233;marrer quarante fois ... deux pour un antivirus, une pour chaque driver c'est super long &#224; d&#233;marrer... &#231;a m'ennuie puis c'est nul ergonomiquement parlant, je trouve osx tellement bien pens&#233; et "Clean"  

8 mois que je suis sur osx et j'arrive plus &#224; utiliser un autre os sans critiquer, c'est gr&#226;ve docteur ? :rose:


----------



## Hérisson (4 Mars 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> En effet, le plus intelligent c'est de ne pas y participer
> 
> J'ai réinstallé vista hier, la première chose qui m'a frappée c'est le fourbi incroyable du système, c'est vraiment ennuyeux à utiliser  c'est pire que xp ^^ la gestion mémoire est bien mieux heureusement, les effets sont jolis mais saoulants à force. Puis redémarrer quarante fois ... deux pour un antivirus, une pour chaque driver c'est super long à démarrer... ça m'ennuie puis c'est nul ergonomiquement parlant, je trouve osx tellement bien pensé et "Clean"
> 
> 8 mois que je suis sur osx et j'arrive plus à utiliser un autre os sans critiquer, c'est grâve docteur ? :rose:



ben ouhai!
tu ne vas pas tarder à saouler tous tes proches avec Mac OSX, tes amis...
Comme ils savent tous que t'as raison il ne te parleront plus, bon bref t'auras plus qu'osX dans la vie...

alors consulte d'urgence 
moi je suis encore un peu accro, mais mes amis reviennent.

remarques ils achetent tous des Macs


----------



## Philouke (4 Mars 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> En effet, le plus intelligent c'est de ne pas y participer
> 
> J'ai réinstallé vista hier, la première chose qui m'a frappée c'est le fourbi incroyable du système, c'est vraiment ennuyeux à utiliser  c'est pire que xp ^^ la gestion mémoire est bien mieux heureusement, les effets sont jolis mais saoulants à force. Puis redémarrer quarante fois ... deux pour un antivirus, une pour chaque driver c'est super long à démarrer... ça m'ennuie puis c'est nul ergonomiquement parlant, je trouve osx tellement bien pensé et "Clean"
> 
> 8 mois que je suis sur osx et j'arrive plus à utiliser un autre os sans critiquer, c'est grâve docteur ? :rose:



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi life ! Avant de switcher je ne me rendais pas compte de la médiocrité de windows ( j'étais sous vista également pourtant ), mais depuis que je suis passé à Mac je peux encore moins supporter le produit de M$


----------



## spleen (4 Mars 2007)

Hérisson a dit:


> Oui c'est celui là je le reconnais...
> 
> Bon on est d'accord c'est de l'intox!!!!!
> 
> ...




Comme disait je ne sais plus qui : "tout ce qui est excessif est insignifiant".


----------



## al02 (5 Mars 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Objet : Asta la vista
> 
> Sujet : La perversité de Windows Vista
> 
> ...




Ce n'est pas forcément un article bidon, j'ai déjà vu quelque chose du même genre ici :

Ce qu'on ne vous a pas dit à propos de Windows Vista.​


> *Les DRM et mesures de protection du contenu*
> 
> CNet oublie aussi un point qui me paraît essentiel, même si à l'inverse des améliorations graphiques, il est totalement invisible : _c'est le fait que plus que jamais, l'utilisateur ne contrôle plus son ordinateur. Oui, dit comme ça, ça sonne comme le cri de guerre d'un anti-Microsoft primaire, et je le regrette. _Le fait est que, dans le conflit d'intérêt qui oppose les consommateurs à l'industrie de la musique et du film, Microsoft a joué la carte de l'industrie à 100%, aux dépends de ses utilisateurs, c'est à dire de ses clients. Autrement dit, tout est fait, et ce au plus profond du système, pour brider toute tentative de l'utilisateur de faire quelque chose qui déplairait aux majors du disque et du film. Windows XP et Windows Media Player avaient déjà mis du DRM partout, mais après tout, on n'était pas obligé de se servir de ce dernier : on pouvait y trouver des alternatives, dont iTunes (avec du DRM aussi, mais bien plus laxiste), ou des logiciels Libres (VLC) ou du freeware (WinAmp ou Media Player Classic), qui ne sont pas encombrés de DRM. Avec Vista, ces problèmes prennent une toute autre dimension, compte tenu de la multiplication des mesures destinées à contrôler toute la chaîne numérique, du lecteur de DVD-HD ou BlueRay jusqu'à l'écran HD, avec chiffrement de tout cela, associé à la certification des équipements et des pilotes logiciels : il vout faudra, pour lire un DVD-HD, un lecteur certifié, avec pilote certifié, chiffrement du flux de données, carte vidéo certifiée, pilote certifié, cordon HDMI anti-piratage et écran HD bridé par HDMI[7]. *En tant qu'informaticien, utilisateur et citoyen soucieux de mes libertés et de ma vie privée[8], je suis plus que préoccupé par la direction prise par Microsoft.
> *


----------



## Hérisson (5 Mars 2007)

Article vraiment intéressant.

Pour en revenir à la FNAC, un de mes amis hésitant dernièrement entre un mac et un PC et amateur de logiciels "peer to peer" demandait à un vendeur de le conseiller.
Le vendeur ne connaissait pas vraiment les Macs lui à quand même conseiller les PC windows "vista" plus pratique selon lui.

Alors ma question est simple entre Vista et mac OSX lequel à votre avis est celui qui réduit le plus les libertés de l'utilisateur ?


----------



## spleen (5 Mars 2007)

Les vendeurs ne vendent que ce qu'ils connaissent. C'est pas vraiment nouveau...
Après, c'est au fournisseur et à la Fnac de faire leur boulot (formation, incentives) pour que les ventes soient conformes à leurs objectifs.


----------



## Hérisson (5 Mars 2007)

citation de l'article :

"Un choix cornélien

En substance, on est en train de voir l'utilisateur, et donc le marché, choisir entre :

la simplicité instantanée (accepter Vista), qui va de pair avec le renoncement au contrôle de sa machine et donc de son avenir numérique ;
le passage à un autre système d'exploitation (OS X[10], Linux ?), avec toute la crainte (partiellement justifiée) de perdre en productivité pendant quelque temps. Mais il s'agit ici plus d'un investissement que d'une perte, car on gagne sur le long terme.
On va donc choisir entre la liberté et le confort. Lors de cette décision, il faudra se souvenir que le confort n'a de sens et d'avenir que dans la Liberté."


article complet ici
(merci AL02)

Alors à votre avis sur lequel de MacOSX ou de windows Vista est-on le plus "fliqué"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

En lisant les conneries de la berg&#232;re sottises de Stargazer, je tombe sur &#231;a, dans le blog o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; p&#234;cher sa photo 



> [H45t4 L4 V1574 (3)]	 Microsoft annonce que la s&#233;curit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; au centre de ses pr&#233;occupations pour la nouvelle version de Windows, Vista.
> Webroot annonce cependant dans un communiqu&#233; de presse que lors de ses propres tests &#171; Windows Defender n&#8217;arrivait pas &#224; bloquer 84 &#37; de l&#8217;&#233;chantillon de test, lequel inclut 15 des variantes les plus r&#233;pandues de spywares et de malwares actuels [...] Les menaces de tous types &#8211; englobant les fausses publicit&#233;s, les PUP (Potentially Unwanted Programs), les moniteurs syst&#232;mes, les chevaux de Troie et les enregistreurs de touches &#8211; ont ainsi pu franchir les barri&#232;res de Vista et s&#8217;installer sur le syst&#232;me de test. L&#8217;un des PUP test&#233;s a notamment &#233;t&#233; capable de s&#8217;installer en amont des privil&#232;ges administrateur, de s&#8217;initialiser et de capturer des saisies clavier sans qu&#8217;il ait &#233;t&#233; pour autant &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; par rapport &#224; son OS initial, Windows XP. Le module Defender n&#8217;a pas &#233;t&#233; en mesure de d&#233;tecter son installation et sa mise en route. &#187;
> Et d&#8217;ajouter, &#171; Webroot met &#233;galement ses clients en garde sur le fait que les faiblesses constat&#233;es sur Windows Vista ne sont pas sp&#233;cifiques aux spywares, mais peuvent exposer les utilisateurs aux dangers propres aux virus et autres malwares. Selon les &#233;tudes et mesures r&#233;alis&#233;es par des organismes ind&#233;pendants et plusieurs leaders du march&#233; antivirus, le syst&#232;me d&#8217;exploitation Windows Vista est vuln&#233;rable &#224; certains des virus les plus r&#233;pandus : ses contr&#244;les d&#8217;acc&#232;s utilisateurs ne semblent pas en effet capables de les bloquer. &#187;
> Ami de la publicit&#233; et de la frande sur Internet, sache que quand ta machine est ensemenc&#233;e de ces logiciels qui en prennent le contr&#244;le sans ton consentement, tu contribues efficacement &#224; aider la maffia russe &#224; blanchir l'argent qu'elle obtient par divers moyens inavouables, que tu contribues &#233;galement &#224; la diffusion de milliards de &#171; spams &#187; qui seront envoy&#233;s depuis ton ordinateur, et que tu rentres ainsi dans la grande fraternit&#233; du BotNet (plus de 20% des PC connect&#233;s en permanence sur Internet aux derni&#232;res estimations) et que bient&#244;t avec toi tu retrouveras tout tes copains qui ont install&#233; Vista !
> >[Madmacs] (source ACBM)



Funny, is'nt it  ?


----------



## boulifb (8 Mars 2007)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/08032007/44/les-pirates-font-sauter-le-verrou-de-vista.html

Ben l'aura pas vécu longtemps le WGA de Vista...

Désolé si ça a déjà été posté...


Bonne lecture.

fred.


----------



## zigouiman (8 Mars 2007)

Tu parles d'une claque ! Pauv' Bilou 
Je comprend pas qu'on puisse mettre la s&#233;curit&#233; au c&#339;ur de la communication de Vista et que le r&#233;sultat soit aussi d&#233;cevant. 5 ans de d&#233;veloppement pour se faire hacker par le premier spam v&#233;rol&#233; venu&#8230; j'y crois pas, c'est de l'intox ?

Il faut dire que "_Pour rappel, cette solution est bas&#233;e sur GIANT AntiSpyware, &#233;dit&#233; par GIANT Company Software que Microsoft a rachet&#233; en d&#233;cembre 2004. L&#8217;application est totalement int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; Vista et Windows Update t&#233;l&#233;charge quotidiennement la mise &#224; jour de sa base de d&#233;finitions."_. Alors ? C'est pas pour d&#233;fendre Vista, mais &#231;a me para&#238;t pas cr&#233;dible cette affaire&#8230; ou alors c'est pour laisser place libre &#224; Norton 360


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> Tu parles d'une claque ! Pauv' Bilou
> Je comprend pas qu'on puisse mettre la sécurité au cur de la communication de Vista et que le résultat soit aussi décevant. 5 ans de développement pour se faire hacker par le premier spam vérolé venu j'y crois pas, c'est de l'intox ?
> 
> Il faut dire que "_Pour rappel, cette solution est basée sur GIANT AntiSpyware, édité par GIANT Company Software que Microsoft a racheté en décembre 2004. Lapplication est totalement intégrée à Vista et Windows Update télécharge quotidiennement la mise à jour de sa base de définitions."_. Alors ? C'est pas pour défendre Vista, mais ça me paraît pas crédible cette affaire ou alors c'est pour laisser place libre à Norton 360



Ben, WebRoot n'est pas particulièrement connu pour sa fantaisie ou son amateurisme, en général, lorsqu'ils affirment une chose, ils ont pris leurs précautions pour que toute poursuite en diffamation n'ait aucune chance d'aboutir, hein !


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2007)

Regardez la vidéo et attendez vers la fin...

Si on écoute cet hypocrite à la tête de microsoft France OS X et Linux n'intègrent pas une seule des nouveautés de Vista :

3D, transparence, WIDGETS, Media center, sécurité, synchronisation et services web !

Je trouve inadmissible de mentir à ce point surtout quand on a 97% de PDM...

Tout ça pour gagner les 3 % qui reste ? C'est incroyable...

J'ai envoyé un mail à ce PDG, j'imagine même pas avoir de réponse mais au moins je me serais défoulé !

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-69191-video-microsoft-windows-vista-gratuit.html


----------



## Sim le pirate (12 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Regardez la vidéo et attendez vers la fin...
> 
> Si on écoute cet hypocrite à la tête de microsoft France OS X et Linux n'intègrent pas une seule des nouveautés de Vista :
> 
> ...



Bienvenue dans le monde moderne...


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Bienvenue dans le monde moderne...



Ouai je connaît mais là quand même !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un mail à ce PDG, j'imagine même pas avoir de réponse mais au moins je me serais défoulé !



Et ça ne te serait pas venu à l'idée une seule seconde que ceci est totalement contre-productif?


----------



## iBapt (12 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Regardez la vidéo et attendez vers la fin...
> 
> Si on écoute cet hypocrite à la tête de microsoft France OS X et Linux n'intègrent pas une seule des nouveautés de Vista :
> 
> ...



Ça me met hors de moi de voir un PDG dire autant d'âneries à la minute  , je pourrai en faire autant (enfin, non, je ne crois pas).
Le pire c'est qu'il ne ment pas, je suis sûr qu'il est convaincu de ce qu'il dit, c'est pathétique... :affraid:
Je peux comprendre que Microsoft communique sur vista en faisant croire que cest une grande avancée par rapport à Xp (et encore) Mais de là à mentir pour faire croire que vista est meilleur que la concurrence (qui a au moins 2 ans davance sur M$) cest tout simplement scandaleux  
Je ne suis pas Pro ou Anti M$, Mac ou Linux, mais je crois que le consommateur a le droit de connaître la vérité, et en écoutant ce genre de reportage (qui est passé en boucle dans les JT lors du lancement), il ne peut pas se faire une idée objective.

Vista napporte pas grand-chose de plus pour lutilisateur lambda, par rapport à Xp, mis à par un nouveau skin (et je ne troll pas, jai passé plusieurs jours sous vista, et jai pas été impressionné plus que ça) certes plus agréable, même si un peu trop surchargé à mon goût (je préfère linterface dOS X qui est plus soft). Il y a encore beaucoup de logiciels qui ne fonctionnent pas parfaitement, et les messages davertissement à chaque lancement dune application non-M$ est très, très agaçant :hein: 

Enfin, bref, quel que soit le niveau de Leopard (comme beaucoup, jattends encore dêtre convaincu) il sera forcément mieux que Vista. Cependant, je ne pense pas quil faille se demander si Vista sera un concurrent sérieux de Leopard, nous savons tous que non. Je pense quil faut se poser la question à lenvers : est-ce que Leopard sera un concurrent sérieux de Vista? (pas en terme de qualité, mais commercialement, car cest le véritable enjeu), et là, les cartes sont en mains dApple


----------



## Hérisson (12 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Regardez la vidéo et attendez vers la fin...
> 
> Si on écoute cet hypocrite à la tête de microsoft France OS X et Linux n'intègrent pas une seule des nouveautés de Vista :
> 
> ...



Aucune colère n'est nécessaire, le mensonge est l'arme des désespérés, de toute façon les chiffres semble montrer que macOSX gagne du terrain ce qui expliquerait le manque d'empressement d'Apple de sortir Léopard.
Microsoft vend des antivirus contre les failles de son propre système, si les utilisateurs de Windows trouvent ça normal.
Enfin il est souhaitable que mac Os X reste petit si on ne veut pas que les "virus maker s'y intéressent".
alors laissons les mentir, personne n'est dupe.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2007)

Oui je comprend votre réaction plus posée mais tout de même. Je clame haut et fort à mes ami(e)s ainsi qu'a mes collègues (qui ont migrés sur mac pour la plupart (et d'autres vont suivre)) que OS X est de loin bien plus aboutie et complet que Vista ou Linux...

Ils me croient (démonstrations à l'appuis) mais après allez dire ça aux gens qui entendent ce genre de PDG (PDG ça intimide et on se dit qu'il à forcément raison !) qu'il ment et que OS X (même avec Léopard) est de loin en avance, sans avoir de mac à ce moment là pour le prouver...

Ca fait une personne de moins qui aurait pu peut-être être réconcilée avec l'informatique (la plupart le sont pas)

Où sont les chiffres comme quoi OS X gagne du terrain ? Je pense pas que ce soit 1% sur windows.


----------



## Hérisson (12 Mars 2007)

Là http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=124546


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Tout &#231;a pour gagner les 3 &#37; qui reste ? C'est incroyable...



Non, pour ne pas perdre les 97 % d&#233;j&#224; acquis.  



WebOliver a dit:


> Et &#231;a ne te serait pas venu &#224; l'id&#233;e une seule seconde que ceci est totalement contre-productif?



Exactement, une telle r&#233;action est un peu exag&#233;r&#233;e.


----------



## spleen (12 Mars 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Je ne suis pas Pro ou Anti M$, Mac ou Linux



Ouf... on avait eu peur.
Pour le mail, tu as eu tout à fait raison.
Un PDG de Microsoft France, c'est stressé, c'est sous pression, ça a besoin de se détendre et de se marrer 30 secondes...
Merci pour lui


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Mars 2007)

Non ça me défoule aussi ... Sauf qu'entre lui et moi un seul à conscience de la concurrence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2007)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Non ça me défoule aussi ... Sauf qu'entre lui et moi un seul à conscience de la concurrence...



Parce que tu pense vraiment que s'il n'avait pas conscience de la concurrence, il sortirait des énormités pareilles ?  :affraid:

T'inquiètes, il fait ça, parce qu'il sait très bien que la plus grosse part des gens (pas mal de décideurs compris) n'y connaissant pas grand chose, prendront sa diatribe pour argent comptant. S'il y avait besoin d'avoir de bons produits pour vendre, ça se saurait, et il y a un bail que ce type serait "ex PDG au chômage".


----------



## yret (13 Mars 2007)

toujours est-il que l'Apple store présente une nouvelle fenêtre ce matin avec un joli message type "Vista, vous pouvez aller plus loin sur Mac "...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> toujours est-il que l'Apple store pr&#233;sente une nouvelle fen&#234;tre ce matin avec un joli message type "Vista, vous pouvez aller plus loin sur Mac "...



Tiens, oui 



			
				l'AppleStore a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi passer &#224; Vista quand on peut aller au-del&#224; ? Oubliez les installations cauchemardesques et les tracas en tout genre. &#192; la place, vous aurez un superbe Mac &#233;quip&#233; des tout derniers processeurs Intel, de logiciels que vous utiliserez vraiment et d'un syst&#232;me d'exploitation qui a encore quelques ann&#233;es d'avance.
> 
> Alors, choisissez le chemin d'&#233;volution le plus direct : achetez un Mac. C'est plus simple, plus s&#251;r et bien plus amusant.



J'adore le "Oubliez les installations cauchemardesques et les tracas en tout genre."


----------



## PER180H (13 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> toujours est-il que l'Apple store présente une nouvelle fenêtre ce matin avec un joli message type "Vista, vous pouvez aller plus loin sur Mac "...


Elle y était hier soir, vers 23h. 
Enfin je crois l'avoir vue quand j'ai voulu aller voir où en était ma commande de MBP!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Elle y était hier soir, vers 23h.
> Enfin je crois l'avoir vue quand j'ai voulu aller voir où en était ma commande de MBP!



Elle y est toujours.


----------



## divoli (13 Mars 2007)

yret a dit:


> toujours est-il que l'Apple store présente une nouvelle fenêtre ce matin avec un joli message type "Vista, vous pouvez aller plus loin sur Mac "...




Aïe ! Il y a plein d'utilisateurs de PC qui vont envoyer des mails incendiaires à S.J..


----------



## PER180H (13 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Elle y est toujours. La voici d'ailleurs...


Oui
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'elle n'est pas apparue ce matin 
(enfin je crois...)


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mars 2007)

vista il ne passera pas par moi...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2007)

En lisant L'atelier numérique, je découvre que Windows OneCare détruit des mails qu'il n'aime pas 

Lorsque que la firme de Redmond essaye de contrer les "pirates" et les pourriels, elle fait encore plus dégâts qu'eux :afraid:

Définitivement je me sens bien sur MacOS X


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> En lisant L'atelier numérique, je découvre que Windows OneCare détruit des mails qu'il n'aime pas



C'est corrigé depuis deux jours...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2007)

Quoi, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; switch&#233;?!?!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Quoi, ils ont déjà switché?!?!


Comme quoi la pub de l'AppleStore...


----------



## pim (14 Mars 2007)

Coucou les gens 

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; le lien vers cette petite vid&#233;o de YouTube sur laquelle on voit un utilisateur qui essaye d'utiliser les fonctions de reconnaissance vocale de Windows. Moi je trouve que &#231;a marche plut&#244;t bien en fait sur la vid&#233;o, mais ce qui &#233;tonne, c'est la patience de l'utilisateur... ou sa stupidit&#233;, de vouloir taper du code par reconnaissance vocale !

Sinon je vous signale la couverture du magazine SVM Mac :






"Mac OS X doit-il avoir peur de Vista" !

&#192; mon avis ils sont en manque de sensationnel. Dommage, &#231;a va faire croire que oui aux utilisateurs de PC qui vont voir cette couverture, mais ne vont pas acheter le magazine car ils sont sous PC, et &#231;a va d&#233;courager les utilisateurs de Mac comme moi d'acheter ce magazine (j'ai pas envie d'investir 6 &#8364; pour avoir une r&#233;ponse &#224; une question que je ne me pose pas).


----------



## yret (14 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> À mon avis ils sont en manque de sensationnel. Dommage, ça va faire croire que oui aux utilisateurs de PC qui vont voir cette couverture, mais ne vont pas acheter le magazine car ils sont sous PC, et ça va décourager les utilisateurs de Mac comme moi d'acheter ce magazine (j'ai pas envie d'investir 6  pour avoir une réponse à une question que je ne me pose pas).



ou tout simplement pour pallier à la différence de sortie entre vista et léopard...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> (j'ai pas envie d'investir 6  pour avoir une réponse à une question que je ne me pose pas).



Dommage, puisque le dossier est très intéressant, et donne un comparatif objectif...  

Et le reste du magazine, comme souvent dans SVM Mac, est d'excellente qualité.


----------



## pim (14 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dommage, puisque le dossier est très intéressant, et donne un comparatif objectif...



Ah merci de cet avis, voilà le genre d'arguments aptes à me faire changer d'avis


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ah merci de cet avis, voilà le genre d'arguments aptes à me faire changer d'avis




C'est vrai ou c'est de l'humour ? :mouais:


----------



## pim (14 Mars 2007)

Non non c'est vrai, je veux bien changer d'avis et aller lire l'article si vraiment il est objectif


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non non c'est vrai, je veux bien changer d'avis et aller lire l'article si vraiment il est objectif




Bon, et bien je te le conseille, il est très bien fait. Et si jamais tu ne le trouve pas bien, t'auras toujors le reste du magazine....


----------



## spleen (14 Mars 2007)

Et puis ce qui est bien avec ce genre de "dossier", c'est qu'on connaît la conclusion.
Autant poser la question directement à Apple, on gagne du temps, et on économise 6 


----------



## Tarul (15 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Coucou les gens
> 
> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà donné le lien vers cette petite vidéo de YouTube sur laquelle on voit un utilisateur qui essaye d'utiliser les fonctions de reconnaissance vocale de Windows. Moi je trouve que ça marche plutôt bien en fait sur la vidéo, mais ce qui étonne, c'est la patience de l'utilisateur... ou sa stupidité, de vouloir taper du code par reconnaissance vocale !
> 
> ...



Tu sais, c'est un peu comme svm pc, avant la sortie officielle de vista, y avait des des articles un peu creux dessus. Bref on sentait qu'ils avaient besoin d'un bouffée d'air : vista .
Cependant, il se sont rattrapé dans leur article où il décrivait tous les aspects gestion de contenus et de drm. J'ai appris quelques petites choses sur vista qui font que je préfère ne pas l'acheter tant que je le pourrais.
Mais ce genre d'information, les utilisateurs lambda ont du mal a en appréhender toutes les conséquences et de ce que cela peut signifier pour eux.


----------



## PER180H (16 Mars 2007)

Est-ce que la calculatrice scientifique incluse dans Vista poss&#232;de la touche "racine carr&#233;"? Car celle d'XP ne l'a pas (alors qu'elle est dans l'a calculatrice de base).
Si celle de Vista l'a, alors je pense qu'il peuvent rajouter une ligne dans la liste des grandes innovations du si&#232;cle apport&#233;es par Vista 

(peut-&#234;tre que ca fait vachement plus scientifique de faire "exposant" "0.5"&#224; la place de "RAC" :rateau: )


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2007)

La version light de celle de macos ne l'a pas 
mais bon, j'ai la version scientifique d'affichée, alors


----------



## Hérisson (17 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Coucou les gens
> 
> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; le lien vers cette petite vid&#233;o de YouTube sur laquelle on voit un utilisateur qui essaye d'utiliser les fonctions de reconnaissance vocale de Windows. Moi je trouve que &#231;a marche plut&#244;t bien en fait sur la vid&#233;o, mais ce qui &#233;tonne, c'est la patience de l'utilisateur... ou sa stupidit&#233;, de vouloir taper du code par reconnaissance vocale !
> 
> ...


 Merci pour l'info, tu peux demander ton  pourcentage &#224; SVM mac, 
C'est tr&#232;s bien fait et on parle m&#234;me de Novell, dont j'avais &#224; peine entendu parler...

Et non m&#234;me pas de conclusion, c'est tr&#232;s objectif donc bravo aux journalistes...


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

Je viens d'apprendre aujourd'hui que Vista avait un bug D on rigole pas) qui ralentit consid&#233;rablement les transferts de fichiers, soit.

Windows propose donc un pack au t&#233;l&#233;chargement au prix de 69 euros :affraid:

De plus on a appris &#233;galement que Vista &#233;tait l'&#233;quivalent de la version Millenium de Windows et que le vrai prochain syst&#232;me d'exploitation sera bien LongHorn en 2011.

Donc non Vista n'est franchement pas un concurrent s&#233;rieux &#224; L&#233;opard.


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> "Mac OS X doit-il avoir peur de Vista" !
> 
> &#192; mon avis ils sont en manque de sensationnel. Dommage, &#231;a va faire croire que oui aux utilisateurs de PC qui vont voir cette couverture, mais ne vont pas acheter le magazine car ils sont sous PC, et &#231;a va d&#233;courager les utilisateurs de Mac comme moi d'acheter ce magazine (j'ai pas envie d'investir 6 &#8364; pour avoir une r&#233;ponse &#224; une question que je ne me pose pas).





MamaCass a dit:


> De plus on a appris &#233;galement que Vista &#233;tait l'&#233;quivalent de la version Millenium de Windows et que le vrai prochain syst&#232;me d'exploitation sera bien LongHorn en 2011.
> 
> Donc non Vista n'est franchement pas un concurrent s&#233;rieux &#224; L&#233;opard.



:mouais:

Est-ce que vous pouvez-vous me citer un seul magazine PC ou un seul forum PC, qui se pose la question de savoir si Vista est un concurrent de L&#233;opard ou inversement ?

J'ai tout de m&#234;me l'impression (sinon la certitude) que l'&#233;crasante majorit&#233; des utilisateurs PC s'en fiche compl&#232;tement, et se contente de comparer Vista &#224; XP.

Alors cette comparaison Vista/L&#233;opard me semble surtout une probl&#233;matique pour utilisateurs Mac. Avec pour certains, qui sait, la trouille au ventre qu'Apple et son OS finisse par totalement dispara&#238;tre. A chaque fois on peut avoir l'impression qu'Apple est en sursis, avec ses 3 &#37; de pdm.


Quand au successeur de Vista, il m'avait sembl&#233; que ce serait Vienna.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

En effet, 2009 Vienna et 2011 : un vrai OS stable LongHorn


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Windows propose donc un pack au téléchargement au prix de 69 euros :affraid:



Finalement c'est gratuit :



> *Mise à jour de 16h42 :* il s'avère que le correctif est disponible gratuitement.


Source


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

Ah ben ils se rattrapent bien finalement 

heureusement d'ailleurs....


----------



## pim (29 Mars 2007)

Les bourdes qui expliquent que le lancement de Vista ne rencontre qu'un demi-succès :

1) Les exigences matérielles. L'utilisateur Windows moyen n'a pas l'habitude d'un système "collant". Il paraît que la configuration recommandée est 1 Go de RAM et une carte graphique de 128 Mo, ça va faire du mal dans les PC "bas de gamme", typiquement la clientèle où Windows dominait en maître ;

2) Le prix exorbitant des versions autres que "Home basic", qui décourage les utilisateurs de XP de mettre à jour leur OS ;

3) Le fait que pleins de logiciels ne soient pas encore compatibles. C'est dingue de constater que Apple, 3 %  de part de marché, propose Rosetta pour faire tourner les anciennes applications PowerPC, et que Microsoft ne propose même pas de quoi faire tourner les applications XP. Et ne me parlez pas du mode "compatibilité XP" caché dans les multiples onglets des propriétés de l'exécutable, c'est une vague farce.



Remarquez bien que les problèmes soulevés par ces trois points n'empêcheront pas Vista de figurer bientôt sur quasiment 100 % des PC qui vont se vendre dans le monde. Donc se poser la question de savoir si Vista est un concurrent sérieux pour Léopard, c'est stupide puisqu'il n'y aura même pas de match

Pour faire un match de boxe il faut deux boxeurs de la même catégorie. Entre d'un côté le Sumo de 10 Go lent comme une limace et de l'autre le poids léger de 5 Go vif comme un Tigre, y'a pas photo !


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Les bourdes qui expliquent que le lancement de Vista ne rencontre qu'un demi-succ&#232;s :
> 
> 1) Les exigences mat&#233;rielles. L'utilisateur Windows moyen n'a pas l'habitude d'un syst&#232;me "collant". Il para&#238;t que la configuration recommand&#233;e est 1 Go de RAM et une carte graphique de 128 Mo, &#231;a va faire du mal dans les PC "bas de gamme", typiquement la client&#232;le o&#249; Windows dominait en ma&#238;tre ;
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette vision des choses, trop orient&#233;e &#224; mon sens.

Windows XP date d'il y a 6 ans. Et 6 ans, c'est tr&#232;s long en informatique. Je te laisserais tenter d'installer L&#233;opard sur un mac d'il y a 6 ans ou plus, et apr&#232;s on en recause.

Je te rappelle que les applis majoritairement OS 9 &#224; l'&#233;poque ne fonctionnent plus, et que de nombreux utilisateurs ont quand m&#234;me d&#251; repasser &#224; la caisse entre temps, l'environnement classic ne donnant pas toujours satisfaction.

Quand &#224; Rosetta, il permet de faire fonctionner les applications (relativement) r&#233;centes de ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es. Et encore, bien souvent il faut passer de nouveau &#224; la caisse, Rosetta demandant un surplus de m&#233;moire vive.

Je ne pense pas que Microsoft ait vraiment de le&#231;ons &#224; recevoir d'Apple, en mati&#232;re de r&#233;trocompatibilit&#233;s logicielles.

Alors d'accord de nombreux PCistes vont devoir cracher au bassinet pour passer &#224; Vista. Tout comme c'est le cas pour les MacUsers avec le mat&#233;riel Mac, mais d'une mani&#232;re mieux r&#233;partie dans le temps.



pim a dit:


> Remarquez bien que les probl&#232;mes soulev&#233;s par ces trois points n'emp&#234;cheront pas Vista de figurer bient&#244;t sur quasiment 100 % des PC qui vont se vendre dans le monde. Donc se poser la question de savoir si Vista est un concurrent s&#233;rieux pour L&#233;opard, c'est stupide puisqu'il n'y aura m&#234;me pas de match
> 
> Pour faire un match de boxe il faut deux boxeurs de la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie. Entre d'un c&#244;t&#233; le Sumo de 10 Go lent comme une limace et de l'autre le poids l&#233;ger de 5 Go vif comme un Tigre, y'a pas photo !



C'est d'autant plus stupide qu'il faudrait pouvoir comparer les 2 OS dans des conditions similaires. En particulier sur un PC, qui est beaucoup plus repr&#233;sentif du monde informatique. Et de peut-&#234;tre s'apercevoir, &#224; plus grande &#233;chelle et dans des conditions identiques, que finalement MacOS X est tout autant "une grosse daube".

Mais comme Apple ne permet pas ce type d'installation...


----------



## pim (29 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> comparer les 2 OS dans des conditions similaires. En particulier sur un PC, qui est beaucoup plus représentif du monde informatique. Et de peut-être s'apercevoir, à plus grande échelle et dans des conditions identiques, que finalement MacOS X est tout autant "une grosse daube".
> 
> Mais comme Apple ne permet pas ce type d'installation...



Ah bon ? Et Bootcamp version 1.2, sortis aujourd'hui même ?  

Je suis en train d'installer Vista sur une partition. J'ai un Core 2 Duo à 2 GHz avec une GMA 950, je pense que c'est un PC assez standard, parfait pour la bureautique tranquille...

On en reparle dans 3 ou 4 jours


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ah bon ? Et Bootcamp version 1.2, sortis aujourd'hui m&#234;me ?
> 
> Je suis en train d'installer Vista sur une partition. J'ai un Core 2 Duo &#224; 2 GHz avec une GMA 950, je pense que c'est un PC assez standard, parfait pour la bureautique tranquille...






Ah oui tu parles d'une impartialit&#233; ! Faire la comparaison en installant les 2 OS sur un MacIntel, sp&#233;cialement &#233;labor&#233; par Apple pour optimiser la fonctionnement de MacOS, &#231;a vaut ce que &#231;a vaut. 

Il faudrait consid&#233;rer l'ensemble du hardware, pas seulement le microprocesseur.

Je pense que si l'on pouvait installer OS X sur n'importe quel PC comme on peut le faire avec Windows (sous r&#233;serve de configuration suffisante), les critiques quant aux r&#233;sultats pourraient &#234;tre beaucoup plus objectives.



pim a dit:


> On en reparle dans 3 ou 4 jours



Il me para&#238;t tr&#232;s vraisemblable que Tiger et Leopard s'en sortent mieux sur ton Mac que Vista. Cela t'&#233;tonne ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah oui tu parles d'une impartialité ! Faire la comparaison en installant les 2 OS sur un MacIntel, spécialement élaboré par Apple pour optimiser la fonctionnement de MacOS, ça vaut ce que ça vaut.



Tu déconnes ou quoi? C'est quoi la différence entre un macintel et un pc récent du point de vue hardware? Rien. Apple rajoute ses petits trucs à lui comme la isight et des trucs comme ça mais les puces sont les mêmes. La grosse différence par rapport à un PC ancien c'est que le bios a été remplacé par EFI. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que Bootcamp est nécessaire pour booter sur XP. Pour Vista, qui reconnaît EFI directement, je crois qu'il peut même s'installer de manière tout à fait autonome sur un Macintel sans avoir besoin de OS X.

En fait, tu résonnes à l'envers : c'est OSX qui est optimisé pour le hardware. Il  n'y a qu'à voir comment les effets 3D du systèmes fonctionne sur un vieux G4 800 Mhz avec une carte graphique 32Mo pour s'en rendre compte.

Pour bénéficier de tous ces effets 3D dans vista, tu dois payer une version du système qui le permet et avoir une machine de toute dernière génération.



divoli a dit:


> Il me paraît très vraisemblable que Tiger et Leopard s'en sortent mieux sur ton Mac que Vista. Cela t'étonne ?



Ben Voir plus haut


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2007)

C'est marrant de se plaindre de la non-compatibilit&#233; ascendante quand c'est justement cette compatibilit&#233; ascendante qui a englu&#233; Ouinedoze-Canal Historique dans cette mer5ouille inf&#226;me de Millenium.

Ces histoires de comparaison, c'est &#224; n'en plus finir et on ne s'en sortira jamais. Mieux vaut d'ailleurs ne pas pr&#233;tendre &#224; trop de rigueur ou de scientificit&#233; dans ces &#233;valuations ...
Cela dit, Apple utilise des composants que l'on trouve ailleurs (je crois du moins) donc qui ont des pilotes appropri&#233;s pour Vista, donc le Vista sur un Mac devrait n'&#234;tre que peu p&#233;nalis&#233;, dans l'ensemble.

Le plus important est que, en effet, quoi qu'on fasse, Ouinedoze Vista SERA sur tous les PCs vendus. D'ailleurs Balmer s'en f&#233;licite ouvertement, signe que la bataille lui para&#238;t d&#233;finitivement gagn&#233;e sur ce point. Donc qu'il n'y a pas de r&#233;elle concurrence. Encore une fois, c'est un faux match.


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> En fait, tu résonnes à l'envers : c'est OSX qui est optimisé pour le hardware. Il  n'y a qu'à voir comment les effets 3D du systèmes fonctionne sur un vieux G4 800 Mhz avec une carte graphique 32Mo pour s'en rendre compte.



Disons qu'Apple assure un parfait fonctionnement et une parfaite adéquation entre SON OS et SES ordis.

Alors que MS lache son OS dans la nature (bien qu'il y est des accords avec des fabricants ou que de toutes façons ceux-ci intégreront Windows dans leur machine), qui peut avoir un fonctionnement très différent selon la machine.

Qu'on laisse MacOS s'installer librement sur n'importe quel PC, et ensuite on verra si MacOS est, hors machine Mac, un si bon système que çà...


----------



## spleen (30 Mars 2007)

Je partage tout à fait l'opinion de Divoli. C'est d'ailleurs LA raison qui m'a fait passer du PC au Mac il y a quelques mois.
Il est beaucoup plus facile de stabiliser un OS quand on maîtrise le hardware.
Et quand je dis maîtriser, je devrais dire "imposer". Il n'y a qu'à voir le choix de cartes graphiques, de graveurs ou de processeurs pour se faire une idée.
La contrepartie de cela, c'est se fermer la plus grande partie du marché.
C'est un choix...


----------



## saladin (30 Mars 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je préfère vous le dire, je ne rêve pas d'un monde où tout le monde est sur Mac. Pourquoi?
> Parce qu'avec notre mac, on ressort de l'ordinaire. Parce qu'un Mac, c'est différent. Regardez le gens avec leurs IPods, ils n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est Apple. Ils se foutent des nouveaux IPods qui sortent, tout ce qui compte, c'est le leur. Nous, les MacUsers, on suit l'évolution. Sneak Peek de Léopard, le soir même je m'installe devant l'ordinateur et je l'écoute. Je me lève le matin du MacWorld, je trépigne d'impatience toute la journée pour aller voir les nouveautés. Le monde du PC, c'est pas comme ça. Non, PC, c'est : "Tout ce qui compte c'est le mien.". Je veux pas généraliser, mais regardez ce forum : on se serre les coudes. Je ne veux pas qu'un Mac devienne une machine ordinaire, qu'il est normal de posséder.
> 
> Apple c'est le village gaulois et Microsoft c'est les Romains.



Tout a fait d accord avec toi Asterix.... un monde qui tournerait a 100% sur mac serait un monde de PC a mon avis, que les moutons restent petre dans leurs paturages avec notre ami Bill en berger... viva la revolucion...   a tte


----------



## tbr (30 Mars 2007)

Le plus berger, euh... je voulais dire bargeot des deux n'est pas Bill mais Ball... mer. Ce type aligne tellement de tics nerveux et d'inepties qu'on se demanderarit presque s'il croit (encore) ce qu'il dit.
Pour ma part, je confirme que Vista N'EST PAS un concurrent sérieux : je viens de racheter un autre Mac. 

... et, franchement dit, claquer 575  un OS (version Intégrale pour PC sans OS) pour avoir un truc autant acidulé qu'écoeurant question design alors qu'on a bien mieux (actuellement) à 129 , c'est vraiment être... Oui, c'est bien ce mot de 3 lettres (5 pour les femmes).

M'en fiche donc que Vista ait la suprématie. Mes Mac remplissent plus qu'il ne faut leur fonction.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Alors que MS lache son OS dans la nature (bien qu'il y est des accords avec des fabricants ou que de toutes façons ceux-ci intégreront Windows dans leur machine), qui peut avoir un fonctionnement très différent selon la machine.



Ah. Linux, BSD, Open BSD, etc sont aussi lâcher dans la nature et ils ne me semblent pas aussi instable que ça.



divoli a dit:


> Qu'on laisse MacOS s'installer librement sur n'importe quel PC, et ensuite on verra si MacOS est, hors machine Mac, un si bon système que çà...



Avec des si Mais dans les faits on n'en sait rien et comme disait bompi plus haut ce genre de comparaison ne rime à rien.



spleen a dit:


> Je partage tout à fait l'opinion de Divoli. C'est d'ailleurs LA raison qui m'a fait passer du PC au Mac il y a quelques mois.
> Il est beaucoup plus facile de stabiliser un OS quand on maîtrise le hardware.



C'est sûr que c'est plus facile. Mais reconnaît que les composants sont les mêmes que l'on retrouve dans les PC.



spleen a dit:


> Et quand je dis maîtriser, je devrais dire "imposer". Il n'y a qu'à voir le choix de cartes graphiques, de graveurs ou de processeurs pour se faire une idée.



Imposer? C'est vrai qu'on ne sait pas changer certains composants sur les portables mais je ne crois pas que sur les PC portables on puisse le faire facilement également. Quant aux iMacs, c'est une machine grand public et je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de changer de carte graphique, processeurs

La machine évolutive c'est le Mac Pro, mais c'est une machine professionnelle. 



spleen a dit:


> La contrepartie de cela, c'est se fermer la plus grande partie du marché.
> C'est un choix...



Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple serait gagnant à vendre OSX séparément pour PC. On l'a déjà vu dans le passé quand il y avait les clones Mac.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2007)

tbr a dit:


> ... Oui, c'est bien ce mot de 3 lettres (5 pour les femmes)...


Normalement ce devrait être l'inverse ... 

Je trouve que la discussion vire un peu au hors-sujet, mais je peux me tromper.
Plutôt que les performances, il vaudrait peut-être mieux se concentrer sur les technologies, les interfaces, les outils etc. non ?

Après, savoir s'il faut une bête de course ou non, est-ce si important ?


----------



## spleen (30 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Normalement ce devrait être l'inverse ...
> 
> Je trouve que la discussion vire un peu au hors-sujet, mais je peux me tromper.
> Plutôt que les performances, il vaudrait peut-être mieux se concentrer sur les technologies, les interfaces, les outils etc. non ?
> ...



Ben c'est à dire... on a fait un peu le tour de la question non ?
Le sujet initial faisant révérence à Leopard, et en attendant que S Jobs daigne nous honorer de sa lumière Divine en présentant à nos yeux ébahis et admiratifs cette version 10.5 censée faire monter le rouge de la honte aux quelques centaines de millions d'utilisateurs Windows, je crains que ce sujet ne tourne un peu en rond


----------



## divoli (30 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah. Linux, BSD, Open BSD, etc sont aussi l&#226;cher dans la nature et ils ne me semblent pas aussi instable que &#231;a.


Ce sont des OS ultra-minoritaires, beaucoup plus que MacOS, qui sont tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre destin&#233;s et diffus&#233;s &#224; un large public, mais plut&#244;t &#224; des connaisseurs. Ces derniers ont l'habitude de s&#233;lectionner et d'optimiser leur mat&#233;riel informatique.




gloup gloup a dit:


> Avec des si&#8230; Mais dans les faits on n'en sait rien et comme disait bompi plus haut ce genre de comparaison ne rime &#224; rien. (...)
> C'est s&#251;r que c'est plus facile. Mais reconna&#238;t que les composants sont les m&#234;mes que l'on retrouve dans les PC.


Les MacIntel, contrairement &#224; ce que je lis ici ou l&#224;, ne sont pas "des PC comme les autres". Ce sont des ordis dont les composants ont &#233;t&#233; soigneusement s&#233;lectionn&#233;s par Apple, pour que l'OS sur leurs ordis fonctionnent le mieux possible.

"Des PC comme les autres", cela ne veut de toutes fa&#231;ons rien dire. On y trouve le pire comme le meilleur selon les fabricants et les mod&#232;les. Alors qu'Apple n'a pas d'autres choix que de faire dans la qualit&#233;, ou sinon de d&#233;finitivement couler.

Si tu installes un OS sur une machine de qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre, tu risques d'avoir plein de probl&#232;mes. C'est souvent ce qui se passe sur PC; ensuite il est extr&#234;mement facile de tout mettre sur le dos de Windows, sans discernement. 
Apple agit de telle mani&#232;re que ce ne soit pas possible, en privil&#233;giant la qualit&#233; de ses propres machines et en leur r&#233;servant l'installation de son OS.




gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne suis pas s&#251;r qu'Apple serait gagnant &#224; vendre OSX s&#233;par&#233;ment pour PC. On l'a d&#233;j&#224; vu dans le pass&#233; quand il y avait les clones Mac.



Moi non plus; cf. au dessus.




bompi a dit:


> Je trouve que la discussion vire un peu au hors-sujet, mais je peux me tromper.



Moi, je ne trouve pas. Si l'on regarde la propagande actuelle d'Apple, je pense m&#234;me que l'on est en plein dedans.


----------



## Macbeth (4 Avril 2007)

Tiens en passant, je viens d'entendre &#224; la radio que Vista subissait en ce moment des attaques virales massives et que microsoft mettait &#224; disposition un correctif, Vista r&#233;sistant tr&#232;s mal &#224; ces attaques, dixit le journaliste.
Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'infos r&#233;centes sur le net &#224; ce propos, mais pour qu'ils en parlent aux infos sur franc inter, &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre anodin. 
Quelqu'un a des infos ??


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

Aussi bien, cela peut &#234;tre qu'ils cherchent (les journalistes) d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment un petit sujet pour varier les plaisirs. Comme les &#206;les Salomon n'ont pas suffisamment de d&#233;g&#226;ts pour tenir en haleine le public plusieurs jours de rang, quelqu'un s'est rappel&#233; qu'un sujet un peu inqui&#233;tant [qui se cache derri&#232;re ses attaques ? l'angoisse monte ...] sur Vista [ouf ! je ne l'ai pas encore install&#233;, j'ai eu peur] pouvait tenir quelques dizaines de secondes dans chaque journal.

&#192; part &#231;a, certes, M$ a mis &#224; disposition (ou va le faire sous peu, je ne me souviens plus) quelques patchs de s&#233;curit&#233;.


----------



## spleen (4 Avril 2007)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/35651-microsoft-bulletin-faille-curseurs-animes.htm
Des comme ça, y en a des brouettes !!  
Cela dit, même sur MacOS il y a des failles et des correctifs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Cela dit, même sur MacOS il y a des failles et des correctifs...



Oui, mais Apple les a, à ce jour, toujours corrigé AVANT que les pirates ne les découvrent. Souviens toi, en 2003 l'affaire du virus SACER, qui utilisait une faille connue de Microsoft depuis 1998, et répertoriée sur son site depuis 1999, et jamais bouchée. Le pirate allemand avait utilisé les infos du site Microsoft pour créer son virus


----------



## Macbeth (4 Avril 2007)

Oui, enfin moi je dit &#231;a, j'&#233;coute la radio en bossant et je n'ai pas souvenir de ce type d'annonces. Alors c'est vrai que Vista est tout neuf et que la communication sur sa fiabilit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; bien martel&#233;, donc forc&#233;ment, par contraste, ils ont peut-&#234;tre trouv&#233; &#231;a int&#233;ressant de balancer ce type d'info pour relativiser le fouin qu'ils ont fait lors de la sortie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Oui, enfin moi je dit &#231;a, j'&#233;coute la radio en bossant et je n'ai pas souvenir de ce type d'annonces. Alors c'est vrai que Vista est tout neuf et que la communication sur sa fiabilit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; bien martel&#233;, donc forc&#233;ment, par contraste, ils ont peut-&#234;tre trouv&#233; &#231;a int&#233;ressant de balancer ce type d'info pour relativiser le fouin qu'ils ont fait lors de la sortie.




Rappelons aussi cet &#233;change, que vous retrouvez pages 43 et 44 de ce m&#234;me thread 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> En lisant les conneries de la berg&#232;re sottises de Stargazer, je tombe sur &#231;a, dans le blog o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; p&#234;cher sa photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zigouiman a dit:


> Tu parles d'une claque ! Pauv' Bilou
> Je comprend pas qu'on puisse mettre la s&#233;curit&#233; au c&#339;ur de la communication de Vista et que le r&#233;sultat soit aussi d&#233;cevant. 5 ans de d&#233;veloppement pour se faire hacker par le premier spam v&#233;rol&#233; venu&#8230; j'y crois pas, c'est de l'intox ?
> 
> Il faut dire que "_Pour rappel, cette solution est bas&#233;e sur GIANT AntiSpyware, &#233;dit&#233; par GIANT Company Software que Microsoft a rachet&#233; en d&#233;cembre 2004. L&#8217;application est totalement int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; Vista et Windows Update t&#233;l&#233;charge quotidiennement la mise &#224; jour de sa base de d&#233;finitions."_. Alors ? C'est pas pour d&#233;fendre Vista, mais &#231;a me para&#238;t pas cr&#233;dible cette affaire&#8230; ou alors c'est pour laisser place libre &#224; Norton 360





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, WebRoot n'est pas particuli&#232;rement connu pour sa fantaisie ou son amateurisme, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, lorsqu'ils affirment une chose, ils ont pris leurs pr&#233;cautions pour que toute poursuite en diffamation n'ait aucune chance d'aboutir, hein !



Donc, il ne s'agit pas que de harc&#232;lement contre M$, hein ! :mouais:


----------



## Macbeth (4 Avril 2007)

Non, certainement, il ne s'agit pas de harc&#232;lement. Mais je dis simplement que c'est un juste retour des choses suite &#224; la mani&#232;re tr&#232;s redondante dont les m&#233;dias ont affirm&#233;s que Vista &#233;tait absolument r&#233;volutionnaire. Le fait qu'on parle d'attaques de virus r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es et mal voire pas du tout contenues par Vista remet les choses &#224; plat.
Je me demandais juste si cette info intervenait sur un m&#233;dia de grande &#233;coute grace &#224; son importance ou son caract&#232;re exceptionnel (sic!) ou bien en r&#233;action inverse aux effets d'annonce de Minimou dans ces m&#234;me m&#233;dias sur la pr&#233;tendue s&#233;curit&#233; du syst&#232;me Vista.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

A part peut-être à la télé, mais justement je trouve que les réactions ont été dans l'ensemble assez mitigées. Vista n'a pas eu le même accueil que XP en son temps et de loin.


----------



## divoli (4 Avril 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est assez mitigé. Sur certains forums PC, certains en sont à se demander comment désinstaller Vista et revenir à XP. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est assez mitigé. Sur certains forums PC, certains en sont à se demander comment désinstaller Vista et revenir à XP. :rateau:




A:>FORMAT C:


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement ce qui se passe &#224; chaque changement de syst&#232;me ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement ce qui se passe à chaque changement de système ?



Pas du tout, lorsque je suis passé de Windows 3.10 à Mac OS 7.0, je n'ai pas eu du tout l'envie de revenir en arrière !


----------



## spleen (4 Avril 2007)

Il faut bien avouer que Vista cristallise pas mal de rancoeurs des utilisateurs contre Microsoft.
Lorsque Windows 2000 ou XP sont sortis, beaucoup de gens reconnaissaient les progrès considérables faits par Microsoft sur la stabilité du système par rapport à Win 98 (bon, faut dire qu'ils ne pouvaient que progresser...  ).
Le problème de la sécurité va commencer à devenir ingérable pour Microsoft. Il y aura un moment où ils ne pourront plus se contenter de "verrouiller" leur OS en le bourrant d'interdictions, d'avertissements en tous genres...
Je ne sais pas si une refonte technique totale de la conception même de Windows serait possible, mais l'image de Microsoft est tout de même globalement assez désastreuse.
De plus, je ne suis pas sûr que le retrait de Bill gates et le remplacement par Steve Ballmer ait été une très bonne idée...


----------



## spleen (4 Avril 2007)

C'est tout chaud, ça sort du four : Microsoft est attaqué sur l'appellation "Vista capable".
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-71997-microsoft-attaque-appellation-vista.html
Quand je vous dis que tout le monde lui en veut à ce pauvre Vista !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> De plus, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que le retrait de Bill gates et le remplacement par Steve Ballmer ait &#233;t&#233; une tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e...



Ben, la premi&#232;re partie de la proposition &#233;tait assez prometteuse, mais la seconde &#224; ruin&#233; tous les espoirs. Charybe, Scylla, toussa toussa ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Comme quelqu'un l'a évoqué sur ce forum ce qui freine aussi c'est l'openGL bridé à 50% des performances de Direct3D. La majorité des jeux sont encore loin de fonctionner tous en Direct3D.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (4 Avril 2007)

Quand on voit la gal&#232;re et la quasi-impossibilit&#233; de connecter un malheureux portable sous Vista vers un serveur Linux avec authentification (alors que MacOs ou XP le font sans broncher) alors non, L&#233;opard ne doit pas avoir peur de Vista !

Vista c'est pour le moment un syst&#232;me lent, pas fonctionnel, une interface playmobil toute moche si on a pas un 30" wide, des bugs, des plantages, de grosse incompatibilit&#233;s logicielles, et de gros probl&#232;mes sur les r&#233;seaux non Microsoft.

Pour moi, je continue de vendre du Windows XP et du MacOS ! Vista, on verra bien lors du premier service pack ... et encore...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2007)

Je viens tout juste de terminer l'install de Vista via un CD de mise &#224; jour, sur un PC Acer (d&#233;j&#224; c'&#233;tait pas gagn&#233; ) de d&#233;cembre 2006 et estampill&#233; Vista Capable. Et franchement, je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer...

Je vous dresse le tableau : Athlon 64 4200 +, 1024 mo de ram, et carte graphique de 256 mo de ram. A priori, &#231;a semble honn&#234;te pour Vista. 

Les premi&#232;res tentatives d'install' furent catastrophiques : plantages &#224; foison avec &#224; la clef un magnifique BSOD des familles &#224; chaque premier d&#233;marrage de Vista. Les seuls conseils que j'ai vu sur les forum de PCistes Windowsiens, &#233;taient aussi divers et vari&#233;s que r&#233;installer XP, ajouter de la RAM, modifier les drivers de la carte graphique ou bien encore flasher le BIOS !! :bebe:

Finalement, d&#233;cision fut prise de tout r&#233;installer from scratch, avec un formatage du DD et une clean install de Vista et de toutes ses mises &#224; jour. :sleep:

Ainsi, apr&#232;s toutes ces p&#233;rip&#233;ties, j'ai enfin pu m'adonner aux joies de Vista  : 
- d&#233;j&#224; s'agissant de l'interface aero glass, honn&#234;tement je ne lui trouve rien d'extraordinaire. Certes, &#231;a flatte l'oeil mais c'est loin d'&#234;tre parfait. Par exemple, j'ai constat&#233; que le d&#233;placement des fen&#234;tres n'&#233;tait pas net, des "lignes" apparaissent en bordure de fen&#234;tre. 

- s'agissant de la stabilit&#233; ensuite, je suis assez d&#233;&#231;u. Certains programmes bloquent en cours de fonctionnement et sans raison apparente comme Firefox ou Nero 7. Le pire &#233;tant avec Windows Media player qui stoppe pour un oui ou pour un non. En outre, il semble impossible de le r&#233;installer ou de le d&#233;sinstaller; j'ai l'impression qu'il est int&#233;gr&#233; au syst&#232;me. :mouais: Je s&#232;che, totalement sur ce point...

- je trouve que cet OS ressemble encore trop &#224; son pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur. Beaucoup de fen&#234;tres restent assez similaires &#224; celles de Windows XP. 
Par exemple l'esp&#232;ce de fen&#234;tre toute riquiqui permettant de d&#233;brancher un p&#233;riph&#233;rique proprement et qui se lance depuis la barre des t&#226;ches.  De m&#234;me, les fen&#234;tres permettant d'acc&#233;der &#224; certains param&#232;tres du syst&#232;me sont rest&#233;es "XPienne" dans l'&#226;me. 
Je trouve par contre le panneau de configuration assez ergonomique et tout &#224; fait pratique.
Mais dans l'ensemble beaucoup d'&#233;l&#233;ments &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sents sous XP. 

- sinon, j'ai remarqu&#233; quelques petits d&#233;sagr&#233;ment comme l'ic&#244;ne de la corbeille qui a tendance &#224; dispara&#238;tre. Il est toujours &#233;crit "corbeille" en dessous de l'endroit o&#249; celle-ci se situe habituellement, mais l'ic&#244;ne n'est plus visible. :mouais:

Enfin, tout &#231;a pour dire que cette premi&#232;re approche de Vista me laisse assez circonspect. Vista reste un Windows dans le fond et dans la forme . 

MacOS et Linux ont de beaux jours devant eux !! :love:


----------



## spleen (7 Avril 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Je viens tout juste de terminer l'install de Vista via un CD *de mise à jour*



Tu veux dire que tu as installé Vista sur une install XP existante ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as install&#233; Vista sur une install XP existante ?



A l'origine oui, j'ai tout simplement suivi la documentation fournie avec le CD. 
Dans un premier temps tu introduis un CD qui te permet de sauvegarder tes donn&#233;es, et qui te propose une interface d'installation en 3 &#233;tapes. Puis tu introduis le DVD avec l'OS et tu rebootes. Mais, la proc&#233;dure se plantait lamentablement &#224; chaque fois. 

J'ai finalement opt&#233; pour un formatage du disque dur et une installation sur une partition toute propre. Je viens d'ailleurs de r&#233;installer Vista il y a &#224; peine une heure. Il suffit simplement de rebooter avec le DVD de l'OS puis de choisir tes options d'installation apr&#232;s le d&#233;marrage du BIOS. 

Mais, j'ai toujours quelques petit soucis notamment avec le lecteur WMP11 qui se vautre comme une merde sans explication :mouais: .Une petite recherche sur Google m'a d&#233;montr&#233; que ce probl&#232;me &#233;tait r&#233;current (d&#233;cidemment 'Crosoft ). 

En outre, comme ce n'est pas mon PC (pour rien au monde je ne retournerais sur un PC sous Windows ) je n'ose pas imposer le choix de iTunes. D'autant plus, que la derni&#232;re livraison de iTunes n'est pas totalement au point sous Vista.

Ce n'est pas un troll, et mon but n'est pas de critiquer impun&#233;ment Microsoft, mais dans le cas pr&#233;sent je ne fais que relater ce que je vois. Et, ce que je peux dire c'est que la M&#224;J de XP OEM vers Vista OEM sur un Acer (peut &#234;tre est-ce diff&#233;rent chez Dell ou HP) est indigne d'un produit aussi r&#233;cent.


----------



## spleen (7 Avril 2007)

Houlà... tout le monde sait qu'il ne faut JAMAIS installer Windows par dessus une install existante. Vista semblait faire exception à la règle (procédure de MAJ imposée par Microsoft), mais visiblement c'est toujours autant le bazar...
La "clean install" après un formatage en règle est en effet la meilleure solution.
Pour le reste, laissons un peu de temps pour que les pilotes, périphériques... soient adaptés et optimisés pour Vista.
N'oublions pas (ça a déja été dit souvent) que contrairement à Apple, Microsoft doit faire face à des dizaines de milliers de softs, drivers et périphériques en tous genres...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (7 Avril 2007)

Certes, je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi, mais le fabriquant aurait aussi pu faire un effort sur ce coup. D'autant plus que les CD et DVD fournis ne portent pas le nom de Microsoft mais celui d'Acer. D'une certaine manière, il "s'engage" plus que Microsoft en mettant en valeur leur marque de la sorte. 

Pour preuve, le CD fourni ne contient quasiment aucune màj des pilotes, c'est à Vista d'aller les chercher lui même une fois installé. C'eut été un minimum de la part d'Acer de fournir des pilotes de carte graphique à jour. 

Comme quoi les fabriquants doivent certainement y être pour beaucoup dans les différents problèmes rencontrés par les OS de Microsoft.


----------



## pim (8 Avril 2007)

Quand je fais une petite synth&#232;se dans ma t&#234;te entre ce que vous &#233;crivez, ce que j'ai essay&#233; en syst&#232;mes d'exploitations de mon c&#244;t&#233; (tous les Windows depuis toujours (!), tous les Mac OS depuis Jaguar), je me dis qu'il faudrait fermer ce fil totalement irr&#233;aliste.

Pour compenser, on pourrait ouvrir un fil "L&#233;opard concurrent s&#233;rieux de Ubuntu 7.04 ?". Remarquez la fa&#231;on dont j'ai renomm&#233; le titre, marque de la claque que je suis en train de prendre en d&#233;couvrant le dernier OS cit&#233; !


----------



## arcank (8 Avril 2007)

Pim, est-ce que tu pourrais nous en parler ici ? Ou alors, si on d&#233;vie trop, est-ce qu'il y a un autre post qui en parle ?


----------



## Tarul (8 Avril 2007)

pim a dit:


> Quand je fais une petite synthèse dans ma tête entre ce que vous écrivez, ce que j'ai essayé en systèmes d'exploitations de mon côté (tous les Windows depuis toujours (!), tous les Mac OS depuis Jaguar), je me dis qu'il faudrait fermer ce fil totalement irréaliste.
> 
> Pour compenser, on pourrait ouvrir un fil "Léopard concurrent sérieux de Ubuntu 7.04 ?". Remarquez la façon dont j'ai renommé le titre, marque de la claque que je suis en train de prendre en découvrant le dernier OS cité !



ou le renommer en "comparons un peu les 3 OS en vogue" ^^


Qu'est-ce qui t'emballe dans la dernière version d'ubuntu? Ses avantages selon toi par rapport a ce que l'on connaît aujourd'hui?


----------



## pim (8 Avril 2007)

Ce qui m'emballe, c'est sa facilit&#233; d'utilisation et d'installation, le look de Gnome tout &#224; fait correct, et le fait qu'elle tourne sur un vieux Intel Celeron 400 sans rien demander d'autre !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Avril 2007)

Tiens je suis int&#233;ress&#233; aussi. Je suis sous Dapper Drake sur mon vieux PC et je lui trouve de nombreux d&#233;fauts (non r&#233;dhibitoires, il suffit de chercher et &#231;a marche) : difficult&#233; d'installer de nouveaux codecs (non int&#233;gration du MP3 par d&#233;faut), difficult&#233;s pour modifier les d&#233;p&#244;ts, non int&#233;gration de XGL et Compiz part d&#233;faut etc.

J'attends la release finale de Feisty Fawn avant de passer sur le nouvel ubuntu. 
Sinon, j'ai essay&#233;, Mandriva 2007 et je dois avouer qu'il m'a pas mal convaincu. Il pourrait &#234;tre un tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux concurrent &#224; Windows ou OS X pour plusieurs raisons : 
- le c&#244;t&#233; "tout-en-un" de la distribution; elle est fonctionnelle d&#232;s l'installation s'agissant du multim&#233;dia.
- Compiz et XGL par d&#233;faut. :love:
- Le caract&#232;re tr&#232;s complet de KDE
- le recours &#224; la ligne de commande est moins syst&#233;matique que sous Ubuntu. 

Mais ce que j'ai vu de Feisty Fawn, me fait dire, vivement le 19 avril !!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Avril 2007)

Suite &#224; mes soucis avec WMP11, j'ai tent&#233; de le supprimer et de le r&#233;installer. 
Il est impossible de le d&#233;sinstaller directement via le panneau de config, il faut donc supprimer les clefs de registre le concernant, puis effacer les fichiers dans le dossier "Programmes". 

Le souci est que m&#234;me en d&#233;sactivant l'UAC et en &#233;tant logg&#233; sur une session administrateur, ces fichiers sont impossibles &#224; supprimer. Vista exige une "autorisation sp&#233;ciale". :mouais:
Sur les conseils d'un forum PC, j'ai essay&#233; de renommer les fichiers afin de les supprimer, mais ce fut un &#233;chec. 

J'ai alors tent&#233; de jouer avec les param&#232;tres de s&#233;curit&#233; permettant d'acc&#233;der aux fichiers, afin d'obtenir cette fameuse autorisation. 

Windows m'a alors renvoy&#233; ce message d'erreur   : 

[img=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5483/vistaetuaccm5.th.jpg]

Je vous laisse admirer la profondeur du style, ainsi que la clart&#233; du message. Cela ressemble &#224; un exercice de po&#233;sie surr&#233;aliste.  

En attendant, WMP11 est toujours en rade :hein:, et je me dirige vers une nouvelle install' de Vista.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Avril 2007)

:affraid:


----------



## pim (8 Avril 2007)

Si vous le permettez, je vais un peu d&#233;tailler mon avis de ce matin (j'&#233;tais press&#233; ce matin - c'est P&#226;ques  )

Je trouve qu'il manque pas mal de choses &#224; Ubuntu par rapport &#224; Mac OS X : je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; Spotlight, ni Expos&#233;, ni un DashBoard aussi bien int&#233;gr&#233;. Je cherche encore, je vais peut &#234;tre r&#233;ussir &#224; les trouver   . Mais je ne m'inqui&#232;te pas trop, m&#234;me si je ne les trouve pas, de toute fa&#231;on je suis d&#233;j&#224; mieux sous Ubuntu que sous Vista, auquel il manque encore et toujours ces trois points particuliers (ne me parlez pas de leurs p&#226;les immitations).

Autre point, Ubuntu ne journalise pas son disque dur par d&#233;faut. C'est pas tr&#232;s rassurant &#231;a en cas de gros p&#233;pin ! Non pas que je doute de la stabilit&#233; du syst&#232;me (contrairement &#224; celle de Mac OS X :bebe: ), mais le PC sur lequel j'ai mis Ubuntu est antid&#233;luvien, je me demande donc si les composants de 6 ans d'&#226;ge vont tenir... On peut journaliser mais il faut un peu s'y conna&#238;tre   En attendant, je garde une petite feuille qui explique quoi faire quand le syst&#232;me plante, la fameuse s&#233;quence R-S-E-I-U-B qui &#233;vite de se retrouver avec une soupe de pixels au red&#233;marrage.

Les 164 mises &#224; jour du syst&#232;me, je viens tout juste de les terminer. C'est longuet et il reste encore du travail, Firefox n'a pas encore compris que je voulais les menus ET le dictionnaire en fran&#231;ais... Faut tout faire soit m&#234;me dans le coin   

Ce qui m'a incit&#233; &#224; tester Ubuntu, c'est tout de m&#234;me de voir que des applications comme REALbasic (d&#233;veloppement multi-plateforme) ou Verbise (&#233;quivalent de Verbulator sous Mac, un programme pour conjuguer les verbes) sont gratuits sous Linux alors qu'ils sont payants sous Mac OS X.

Et comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, je suis enchant&#233; de son comportement sous ma machine antid&#233;luvienne, un Intel Celeron 400 (!), alors m&#234;me qu'un petit essai sous un PowerBook G4 est l&#233;g&#232;rement dissuasif : Airport non fonctionnel d&#232;s le d&#233;but, mapping du clavier &#224; changer, j'arrive pas &#224; trouver o&#249; appara&#238;t le disque dur du Mac... Pourquoi s'emb&#234;ter alors que sur la machine il y a d&#233;j&#224; le meilleur des Unix : Mac OS X ! Autant rester avec de la vitualisation, sous Parallels Desktop, quand on en a le choix.

Quand on essaye de tester un Unix, il faut un peu de temps, car il faut rentrer dedans pour lui donner sa chance, mais c'est une exp&#233;rience int&#233;ressante qui permet de r&#233;scuciter (c'est de circonstance) une vieille machine !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Avril 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...sta/video/x1aa2c_vistawhaou-windobs-vista-pub


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Avril 2007)

Le spotlight d'Ubuntu s'appelle Beagle 
Les widgets s'ins&#232;rent dans les barres de menus/t&#226;ches
En revanche, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'Expos&#233;


----------



## Tarul (9 Avril 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le spotlight d'Ubuntu s'appelle Beagle
> Les widgets s'insèrent dans les barres de menus/tâches
> En revanche, je n'ai pas trouvé d'Exposé


l'exposé peut être celui intégré a beryl/compiz mais nécessite XGL &cie ^^


----------



## huexley (9 Avril 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> [img=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5483/vistaetuaccm5.th.jpg]




La vache, mon vista qui tourne sur Mac Mini (et plutôt pas mal), ne m'a jamais fait celui là, à part itunes qui souhaitais recalibrer mes CDr... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Windows m'a alors renvoyé ce message d'erreur   :
> 
> [img=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5483/vistaetuaccm5.th.jpg]





Il vaut mieux en rire, on va dire ça...


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Avril 2007)

je connais une dizaine d'utilisateurs récents pc qui viennent d'acheter une nouvelle machine et ceux-ci désinstallent vista de leur ordi pour réinstaller xp  ...... bizarre non ?
(ils ont eu des tas de soucis avec vista...:mouais: )
je ne veux pas lancer de polémique mais je m'interroge pour savoir si ça vaut le coup d'investir sur le pc de mon fils de 11 ans pour lui installer  
viva Tiger....et .... Léopard ensuite :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je ne veux pas lancer de polémique mais je m'interroge pour savoir si ça vaut le coup d'investir sur le pc de mon fils de 11 ans pour lui installer



Bof bof, le meilleur investissement que tu pourrais faire sur cette machine, ça serait dans une petite annonce pour la vendre !


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Avril 2007)

malheureusement, même si je suis une inconditionnelle de Mac, mon fils a une multitude de jeux pc et cet ordi lui convient très bien pour cette fonction


----------



## spleen (11 Avril 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je ne veux pas lancer de polémique mais je m'interroge pour savoir si ça vaut le coup d'investir sur le pc de mon fils de 11 ans pour lui installer



Pour moi, la réponse est clairement NON.
Maintenant, si tu es prête (ou ton fils) à mettre les mains sous le capot, à te battre avec des pilotes, des périphériques non compatibles (une mise à jour catalyst ATI a fait une belle peur "bleue" aux Vista users récemment), des jeux qui ne fonctionneront peut être plus...
tu peux tenter l'expérience.
Mais à mon avis, il vaut mieux attendre le premier service pack pour plonger.


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Pour moi, la réponse est clairement NON.
> Maintenant, si tu es prête (ou ton fils) à mettre les mains sous le capot, à te battre avec des pilotes, des périphériques non compatibles (une mise à jour catalyst ATI a fait une belle peur "bleue" aux Vista users récemment), des jeux qui ne fonctionneront peut être plus...
> tu peux tenter l'expérience.
> Mais à mon avis, il vaut mieux attendre le premier service pack pour plonger.



c'est ce que je vais faire : attendre 
pour l'instant, l'essentiel est que ses jeux fonctionnent sans problèmes


----------



## spleen (11 Avril 2007)

sandrine91 a dit:


> pour l'instant, l'essentiel est que ses jeux fonctionnent sans problèmes



Sans doute pour éviter l'incident diplomatique d'amplitude 9 sur une échelle de 10...


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Sans doute pour éviter l'incident diplomatique d'amplitude 9 sur une échelle de 10...



voir....10


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2007)

Voici une info plut&#244;t marrante... Combien de licenses officielles de Vista vendues en Chine depuis son lancement?




R&#233;ponse: 244. Reste &#224; voir d'o&#249; vient ce chiffre. Il est tout de m&#234;me &#224; prendre avec des pincettes, je doute personnellement qu'il soit sorti directement des &#233;tudes marketing de Redmond.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Avril 2007)

Ce n'est pas avec ça que Microsoft va rentabiliser son incroyable publicité avant le lancement de son dernier "bijou".


----------



## urgo94 (18 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voici une info plutôt marrante... Combien de licenses officielles de Vista vendues en Chine depuis son lancement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si il fallait quand même quelques originaux pour faire des copies


----------



## spleen (19 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voici une info plutôt marrante... Combien de licenses officielles de Vista vendues en Chine depuis son lancement?
> 
> Réponse: 244. Reste à voir d'où vient ce chiffre. Il est tout de même à prendre avec des pincettes, je doute personnellement qu'il soit sorti directement des études marketing de Redmond.



Sympa la Chine... ils payent pas Windows, on leur réserve du lecteur Blu Ray à 300$ (http://www.clubic.com/actualite-72632-pioneer-blu-ray-300-chine.html), bientôt les films HD gratuits pour aller avec... que du bonheur.
En plus, il paraît qu'ils ont une justice beaucoup plus rapide et efficace qu'en France !! non là je suis HS...


----------



## arcank (24 Avril 2007)

Trop fort :
"&#201;videmment il y a autant de cas de failles et de bugs que d&#8217;utilisateurs de Vista ..."
lu sur Infos du Net

J'aime bien le &#233;videmment


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> "Évidemment il y a autant de cas de failles et de bugs que dutilisateurs de Vista ..."



Alors ça ! C'est malhonnête comme affirmation [MODE=Accent_de_la_haute_loire]C'est une contre-vérité[/MODE] ! Il y a des pays ou il y a beaucoup plus de failles que d'utilisateurs enregistrés


----------



## arcank (24 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors &#231;a ! C'est malhonn&#234;te comme affirmation [MODE=Accent_de_la_haute_loire]C'est une contre-v&#233;rit&#233;[/MODE] ! Il y a des pays ou il y a beaucoup plus de failles que d'utilisateurs enregistr&#233;s


&#201;norme !!
J'&#233;tais sur MSN avec un pote qui me charrie toujours sur Mac, et je lui ai montr&#233; la citation, alors j'&#233;tais dans un rapport un peu conflictuel (chambrage, &#233;videmment).
Alors quand j'ai lu ton post, j'&#233;tais dans cet &#233;tat d'esprit, et vraiment, je m'attendais pas &#224; la chute !!
&#199;a fait dix minutes mais j'en ris encore ! 


Edit: vBull vous devriez ... Rhhhh


----------



## Le Saint (19 Juillet 2007)

ImMe a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Comme vous devez probablement le savoir, la nouvelle version du système d'exploitation de windows à savoir Vista, va bientôt entrer sur le marcher du pc.
> 
> ...


slt à ts!!!!!!!!!!

A propos de Vista, c'est un système que je possède 2jà. Il lui faut une puissance mini de 2.5 Ghz avec une Ram de 512Mo. Vista est un systèm jusque là pour moi encore pas au point : il lui faut des pack pour l'installation de certains prg comme NERO. Néanmoins il possède des particularités avancées % à XP par son système d'anti virus intégré (Le systèm entier est un anti virus. Plus besoin d'installer un anti virus). Actuellement avec moi je n'ai pas encore trouvé un virus pouvant l'infecter. Il fonctionne de manière plus automatique avec l'utisateur et un disign hors paire. Profitez en chers ami avant que nos pirates ne trouvent un prg virus pour Lui.

Bye Bye.............


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2007)

Pas de correcteur dans Vista ?


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2007)

pas d'intelligence artificielle non plus.


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a me fait penser que j'ai pass&#233; cinq minutes sur un portable SONY, &#224; la F..C, et j'ai trouv&#233; que le th&#232;me install&#233; (celui par d&#233;faut, j'ai l'impression) &#233;tait quand m&#234;me bien moche ...
Je suppose qu'il y a plein d'id&#233;es extramidables mais l&#224; cela ne m'a pas trop encourag&#233;.
Tout cela m'a fait penser &#224; un XP sous acide. Peut-&#234;tre un peu mieux dans l'interface (ou moins pire si l'on est plut&#244;t n&#233;gatif), mais pour le reste, j'ai bien peur de retrouver le m&#234;me bazar que d'habitude ...
Je crois que je ne vais pas l'installer, ce truc.

Maintenant l'angoissante question qui tenaille les possesseurs de Mac : Leopard sera-t-il aussi disgracieux ? Hein ? Dites ?


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Tout cela m'a fait penser à un XP sous acide.



A un XP sous quoi ?


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Juillet 2007)

Vista, pour l'avoir test&#233; un peu, c'est quelques id&#233;es non-finalis&#233;es ou mal con&#231;ues. Je ne sais pas comment le dire.

Par exemple, le syst&#232;me d'affichage des documents ouverts qui ressemble &#224; Expos&#233;. C'est un effet joliment r&#233;alis&#233;, mais inefficace quant &#224; l'ergonomie. D&#233;j&#224;, c'est complexe &#224; appeler au niveau du clavier, je n'ai plus les raccourcis en t&#234;te mais ils &#233;taient complexes &#224; retenir, alors que pour Expos&#233;, les touches F9, F10 et F11 rendent bien service (surtout sur un portable).

Ensuite la navigation entre les documents est lamentable, rien que de devoir faire d&#233;filer les documents pour les voir c'est long et chi*nt. De plus, si on a plusieurs docs Word d'ouverts par exemple, il est impossible de distinguer ces diff&#233;rents docs les uns des autres. Il n'y a pas d'affichage du nom quand on met un doc en premier plan ou que l'on passe la souris dessus. Il faut se pencher en avant et essayer de lire le ridiculement petit titre du doc sur la barre de la fen&#234;tre pour savoir duquel il s'agit. Autant dire qu'on a plus vite fait pour trouver un document d'afficher les uns apr&#232;s les autres les doc ouverts directement dans Word.

Enfin, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; le moyen de faire un gliss&#233;/d&#233;pos&#233; simple en utilisant cet affichage. Mon utilisation de Vista a &#233;t&#233; assez courte et j'ai peut-&#234;tre rat&#233; des choses, mais si elles y &#233;taient, alors elles sont loin d'&#234;tre &#233;videntes ou accessibles et donc non ergonomiques pour un utilisateur lambda (ce que je suis sous Windows).

Vista est peut-&#234;tre une bonne &#233;volution de XP mais est loin de me convaincre (sur le peu que j'ai pu le tester, il faut que je sois juste &#224; ce niveau) compar&#233; &#224; Tiger.

J'attends finalement de Leopard, non pas une r&#233;volution, mais simplement un peu plus de ce qui manque toujours &#224; Windows, de l'ergonomie.


----------



## Paradise (19 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A un XP sous quoi ?



Wikipédia:

Un *acide* est un composé chimique généralement défini par ses réactions avec un autre type de composé chimique complémentaire,

Mais bon ,en gros en laguage djeuSS c'est defoncé...  

Perso après pas mal d'heures sour Vista (pas le choix ) je ne suis vraiment pas fan j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est un Xp plus gros , plus lourd et surtout plus chiant...


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2007)

Disons que l'interface, en-dehors de quelques adjonctions, avec son fond d'&#233;cran un peu d&#233;gueulis (certes, je suis daltonien ...) donne l'impression que la personne qui a fait le _design_ de l'affaire &#233;tait dans un &#233;tat incertain. En clair : &#231;a me pla&#238;t moyen. Mais comme on peut facilement changer le th&#232;me ce n'est pas si grave.
Mais pour le reste, je crains fort que ce soit toujours le m&#234;me bazar, dans cet OS.


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2007)

Vous &#234;tes bien s&#233;v&#232;re sur le design de Vista ; d'une part, tous les go&#251;ts sont dans la nature, tenez moi je trouve &#231;a pas mal toutes ces transparences, ces boutons qui brillent quand on approche la souris, etc. Et d'autre part, c'est mieux que XP et ses trois couleurs primaires ! Vert, rouge, bleu, c'&#233;tait devenu insupportable.

De plus, la fen&#234;tre d'explorer a bien progress&#233; : moins de place perdue &#224; gauche dans des choses inutiles, on peut d'un seul clic changer les pr&#233;sentations des documents, et on peut descendre dans l'arborescence directement en cliquant dans la barre d'adresse. Bon, les deux premiers points sont copi&#233;s sur Mac, et le troisi&#232;me donne des r&#233;sultats &#233;tonnants, avec des "effets de seuil" avec changement complet de l'arborescence... Mais l'id&#233;e de base est bonne.

Non, le vrai probl&#232;me de windows, toutes versions confondues, c'est encore et toujours l'ergonomie "pure" : la barre des t&#226;ches "&#224; accumulation de fen&#234;tres", le menu "D&#233;marrer" dans lequel les programmes se cachent et sur lequel il faut faire de nombreux clics pour trouver ce que l'on veut, les difficult&#233;s pour "explorer" ses documents ou le contenu d'une cl&#233; ou d'un CD - ne parlons m&#234;me pas de l'&#233;jecter, quand la fonction se cache parmi de minuscules ic&#244;nes d'&#233;tat ! Insupportable, quand on doit cliquer quatre fois et attendre de longues secondes pour quelque chose d'imm&#233;diat sur Mac !

Et puis il faut &#234;tre objectif : Vista est proche de XP, mais heureusement, c'est un bon point, ainsi l'utilisateur ordinaire de windows n'est pas perdu ; il ne peut pas voir la difficult&#233;, l&#224; o&#249; est d&#233;j&#224; l'habitude.

Quand l'utilisateur windows vient sous Mac, en revanche, l&#224; c'est gal&#232;re, et ce qui rel&#232;ve de l'ergonomie peut appara&#238;tre g&#234;nant &#224; quelqu'un de pas habitu&#233;. Par exemple, le fait que la barre des menus ne disparaisse jamais, il a l'impression qu'il a oubli&#233; de fermer un programme, sans se rendre compte le g&#233;nial dans le fait qu'il faut que ces commandes se trouvent toujours &#224; la m&#234;me place, car elles sont tr&#232;s utilis&#233;es, qu'il ne faut pas qu'elles aillent se cacher dans l'interface du programme.


----------



## blafoot (19 Juillet 2007)

ayant pu le tester .... ben ma conclusion de vista : 

" c'est beau et apr&#232;s .... " 

pcq en gros a part nous en foutre plein la gueule en graphisme ....

D&#233;ja la fonction de d&#233;filement des diff&#233;rentes fenetres ouvertes ... c'est PAS DU TOUT pratique mais alors vraiment pas ... pas lisible , on voit pas bien les fenetres.

La gestions des photos c'est pas mal. Sinon c'est tout ... 

et alors cette foutue demande d'autorisation ... pour installer un logiciel ( itunes en l'occurence ) pas moins de 3 demandes d'autorisation d'&#233;xecuter la requete .... 

ah c'est sur que pour installer un virus faut en vouloir .... mais a quel prix

Ah oui ... le menu d&#233;marrer ... avec la liste des programmes , quelle horreur compar&#233; &#224; XP .. snif


----------



## pim (19 Juillet 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> et alors cette foutue demande d'autorisation ... pour installer un logiciel ( itunes en l'occurence ) pas moins de 3 demandes d'autorisation d'éxecuter la requete ....



Et j'imagine à peine le bordel que ça serait, si jamais l'utilisateur réponde "oui" aux deux premières demandes, et se trompe (ou change d'avis !) et réponds "non" à la dernière... Le logiciel installé au 2/3... La base des registres de Windows modifée au 2/3... Et le sempiternel "Désinstaller ce programme", lui aussi, au 2/3 !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juillet 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> et alors cette foutue demande d'autorisation ... pour installer un logiciel ( itunes en l'occurence ) pas moins de 3 demandes d'autorisation d'éxecuter la requete ....



J'ai désactivé...  tellement que ça me gonfle...

Ça va faire bientôt un mois que je commence à faire du dev sur Vista Pro 64. C'est vrai que c'est joli, mais question érgonomie c'est vraiment à revoir. Mes collègues qui frimaient au début avec la présentation en 3D des applications actives... bah maintenant ils n'utilisent plus que la présentation "exposé staïle", car au delà d'une dizaine de fenêtres ouvertes ça devient inutilisable. Et pourtant on a des 20" wide.

Quelqu'un a essayé office 2007 ? pour l'ergo, c'est proche de zéro... exemple pour Word 2007






Où est la logique d'appeler l'onglet qui regroupe le formatage de la mise en page par "Accueil" ?   Quand je pense que j'ai perdu 1/4 d'heure pour trouver où se trouve le combo des polices.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2007)

Bon, bin c'est un peu ce que je disais, quoi !
On a toujours la base de registre, la barre de t&#226;ches et ce bousin de menu d&#233;marrer.
Que &#231;a fasse des zigouigouis, tant mieux, hein, mais je passe 10-12h sur un &#233;cran par jour, alors le candy/XP ou le candy/Vista, non merci ! Si en plus le syst&#232;me est toujours le m&#234;me, au fond, et bien l&#224;, je ne suis pas pr&#232;s d'acheter une version Ultimate  !!

Faut pas croire que je n'aime pas Micromou, oh la non ... C'est simplement que Linux|FreeBSD avec XFCE ou GNOME ou, bien s&#251;r, OS X/Aqua, c'est tellement mieux pour travailler (je ne parle qu'en mon nom, &#233;videmment).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vista, pour l'avoir testé un peu, c'est quelques idées non-finalisées ou mal conçues. Je ne sais pas comment le dire.
> 
> Par exemple, le système d'affichage des documents ouverts qui ressemble à Exposé. C'est un effet joliment réalisé, mais inefficace quant à l'ergonomie. Déjà, c'est complexe à appeler au niveau du clavier, je n'ai plus les raccourcis en tête mais ils étaient complexes à retenir, alors que pour Exposé, les touches F9, F10 et F11 rendent bien service (surtout sur un portable).
> 
> ...


Quand j'ai vu ça, c'est à peu près la réflexion que je me suis faite : c'est très joli mais ça ne doit pas être très pratique, les fenêtres étant cachées les unes par les autres. Alors il vaut mieux Exposé même s'il n'est qu'en 2D.


----------

